# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Tour de France 2013

## vetooo

*100. Tour de France, 29.6.-21.7.2013*

*Luokittelu WT*

*la 29.6., 1. etappi, Porto Vecchio - Bastia, 213,0 km*

 Cote de Sotta (1,1 km, 5.9 %, 167,5 km maaliin)

*su 30.6., 2. etappi, Bastia - Ajaccio, 156,0 km*

 Col de Bellagranajo (6,6 km, 4,6 %, 86,0 km maaliin)
 Col de la Serra (5,2 km, 6,9 %, 71,0 km maaliin)
 Col de Vizzavona (4,6 km, 6,5 %, 60,5 km maaliin)
 Cote du Salario (1,0 km, 8,9 %, 12,0 km maaliin)

*ma 1.7., 3. etappi, Ajaccio - Calvi, 145,5 km*

 Col de San Bastiano (3,4 km, 4,6 %, 133,5 km maaliin)
 Col de San Martino (7,5 km, 5,4 %, 87,5 km maaliin)
 Cote de Porto (2,0 km, 6,4 %, 70,5 km maaliin)
 Col de Marsolino (3,3 km, 8,1 %, 13,5 km maaliin)

*ti 2.7., 4. etappi, Nizza - Nizza, 25,0 km (TTT)*


*ke 3.7., 5. etappi, Cagnes sur Mer - Marseille, 228,5 km*

 Cote de Chateauneuf Grasse (1,4 km, 8,4 %, 206,5 km maaliin)
 Col de l'Ange (1,6 km, 4,1 %, 135,5 km maaliin)
 Cote de la Roquebrussanne (3,5 km, 4,2 %, 74,5 km maaliin)
 Cote des Bastides (5,7 km, 3,1 %, 30,5 km maaliin)

*to 4.7., 6. etappi, Aix en Provence - Montpellier, 176,5 km*

 Col de la Vayede (0,7 km, 7,0 %, 108,5 km maaliin)

*pe 5.7., 7. etappi, Montpellier - Albi, 205,5 km*

 Col des 13 Vents (6,9 km, 5,6 %, 125,5 km maaliin)
 Col de la Croix de Mounis (6,7 km, 6,5 %, 111,0 km maaliin)
 Cote de la Quintaine (6,5 km, 4,0 %, 56,5 km maaliin)
 Cote de Teillet (2,6 km, 5,0 %, 34,5 km maaliin)

*la 6.7., 8. etappi, Castres - Ax 3 Domaines, 195,0 km*

 Cote de Saint Ferreol (2,2 km, 5,4 %, 168,5 km maaliin)
 Col de Pailheres (15,3 km, 8,0 %, 29,0 km maaliin)
 Ax 3 Domaines (7,8 km, 8,2 %, 1,5 km maaliin)

*su 7.7., 9. etappi, Saint Girons - Bagneres de Bigorre, 168,5 km*

 Col de Portet d'Aspet (5,4 km, 6,9 %, 140,0 km maaliin)
 Col de Mente (7,0 km, 7,7 %, 124,5 km maaliin)
 Col de Peyresourde (13,2 km, 7,0 %, 78,5 km maaliin)
 Col de Vai Louron (7,4 km, 8,3 %, 58,0 km maaliin)
 La Hourquette d'Ancizan (9,9 km, 7,5 %, 30,5 km maaliin)

*ma 8.7., LEPOPÄIVÄ*


*ti 9.7., 10. etappi, Saint Gildas des Bois - Saint Malo, 197,0 km*

  Cote de Dinan (1,0 km, 4,2 %, 55,0 km maaliin)

*ke 10.7., 11. etappi, Avranches - Mont Saint Michel, 33,0 km (ITT)*

----------


## vetooo

*to 11.7., 12. etappi, Fougeres - Tours, 218,0 km*


* pe 12.7., 13. etappi, Tours - Saint Amand Montrond, 173,0 km*

  Cote de Crotz (1,2 km, 4,0 %, 95,5 km maaliin)

* la 13.7., 14. etappi, Saint Pourcain sur Sioule - Lyon, 191,0 km
*v
 Cote de Marcigny (1,9 km, 4,9 %, 124,5 km maaliin)
 Cote de la Croix Couverte (2,6 km, 5,3 %, 92,5 km maaliin)
 Cote de Thizy les Bourgs (1,7 km, 8,2 %, 78,0 km maaliin)
 Col du Pilon (6,3 km, 4,4 %, 64,5 km maaliin)
 Cote de Lozanne (2,5 km, 4,0 %, 30,0 km maaliin)
 Cote de la Duchere (1,6 km, 4,1 %, 15,0 km maaliin)
 Cote de la Croix Rousse (1,8 km, 4,5 %, 9,5 km maaliin)

* su 14.7., 15. etappi,  Lyon - Mont Ventoux, 242,5 km*

 Cote d'Eyzin Pinet (3,1 km, 4,9 %, 222,0 km maaliin)
 Cote de Primarette (2,6 km, 4,1 %, 216,0 km maaliin)
 Cote de Lens Lestang (2,1 km, 3,8 %, 198,0 km maaliin)
 Cote de Bourdeaux (4,2 km, 5,7 %, 99,5 km maaliin)
 Mont Ventoux (20,8 km, 7,5 %, 0,0 km maaliin)

* ke 17.7., LEPOPÄIVÄ*


* ma 15.7., 16. etappi, Vaison la Romaine - Gap, 168,0 km*

 Cote de la Montagne de Bluye (5,7 km, 5,6 %, 150,5 km maaliin)
 Col de Macuegne (7,6 km, 5,2 %, 120,0 km maaliin)
 Col de Manse (9,5 km, 5,2 %, 11,5 km maaliin)

* ti 16.7., 17. etappi, Embrun - Chorges, 32,0 km (ITT)*

 Cote de Puy Sanieres (6,4 km, 6,0 %, 25,5 km maaliin)
 Cote de Reallon (6,9 km, 6,3 %, 12,0 km maaliin)

*to 18.7., 18. etappi, Gap - Alpe d'Huez, 172,5 km*

 Col de Manse (159,5 km maaliin)
 Rampe du Motty (127,5 km maaliin)
 Col d'Ornon (77,5 km maaliin)
 Alpe d'Huez 1 (12,3 km, 8,4 %, 50,0 km maaliin)
 Col de Sarenne (3,0 km, 7,8 %, 41,0 km maaliin)
 Alpe d'Huez 2 (13,8 km, 8,1 %, 0,0 km maaliin)

*pe 19.7., 19. etappi, Bourg d'Oisans - Le Grand Bornand, 204,5 km*

 Col du Glandon (21,6 km, 5,1 %, 171,0 km maaliin)
 Col de la Madeleine (19,2 km, 7,9 %, 121,0 km maaliin)
 Col de Tamie (8,6 km, 6,2 %, 61,5 km maaliin)
 Col de l'Epine (6,1 km, 7,3 %, 39,5 km maaliin)
 Col de la Croix Fry (11,3 km, 7,0 %, 13,0 km maaliin)

*la 20.7., 20. etappi, Annecy - Annecy, Semnoz, 125,0 km*

 Cote du Puget (5,4 km, 5,9 %, 112,5 km maaliin)
 Col de Leschaux (3,6 km, 6,1 %, 107,5 km maaliin)
 Cote d'Aillon le Vieux (6,0 km, 4,0 %, 82,0 km maaliin)
 Col des Pres (3,4 km, 6,9 %, 74,0 km maaliin)
 Mont Revard (15,9 km, 5,6 %, 46,5 km maaliin)
 Semnoz (10,7 km, 8,5 %, 0,0 km maaliin)

*su 21.7., 21. etappi, Versailles - Pariisi, Champs Elysee, 133,5 km*

 Cote de Saint Remy les Chevreuse (1,0 km, 6,9 %, 104,0 km maaliin)
 Cote de Chateaufort (0,9 km, 4,7 %, 100,0 km maaliin)



*Kartta*



- 28 nousua, jotka kuuluvat HC-kategoriaan, 1. kategoriaan tai 2. kategoriaan.

----------


## vetooo

Tähän viestiin tulee lisäsälää ...

----------


## vetooo

*Tour de France, lopullinen lähtölista*

*Team Sky*

1 Chris Froome (GBR) | 3. Tour, 1 etappivoitto
2 Edvald Boasson Hagen (NOR) | 4. Tour, 2 etappivoittoa
3 Peter Kennaugh (GBR) | 1. Tour
4 Vasili Kirijenka (BLR) | 4. Tour
5 David Lopez (ESP) | 3. Tour
6 Richie Porte (AUS) | 3. Tour
7 Konstantin Sivtsov (BLR) | 5. Tour
8 Ian Stannard (GBR) | 1. Tour
9 Geraint thomas (GBR) | 4. Tour


*Cannondale*

11 Peter Sagan (SVK) | 2. Tour, 3 etappivoittoa, 1 pistekilpailun voitto (2012)
12 Maciej Bodnar (POL) | 2. Tour
13 Alessandro De Marchi (ITA) | 1. Tour
14 Ed King (USA) | 1. Tour
15 Kristjan Koren (SLO) | 4. Tour
16 Alan Marangoni (ITA) | 1. Tour
17 Moreno Moser (ITA) | 1. Tour
18 Fabio Sabatini (ITA) | 3. Tour
19 Brian Vandborg (DEN) | 4. Tour


*Lotto*

21 Jurgen van den Broeck (BEL) | 5. Tour
22 Lars Bak (DEN) | 3. Tour
23 Bart de Clercq (BEL) | 1. Tour
24 Andre Greipel (GER) | 3. Tour, 4 etappivoittoa
25 Adam Hansen (AUS) | 4. Tour
26 Greg Henderson (NZL) | 2. Tour
27 Jürgen Roelandts (BEL) | 4. Tour
28 Marcel Sieberg (GER) | 4. Tour
29 Frederik Willems (BEL) | 5. Tour


*BMC*

31 Cadel Evans (AUS) | 9. Tour, 1 etappivoitto, 8 päivää keltapaidassa, 1 kokonaiskilpailun voitto (2011)
32 Brent Bookwalter (USA) | 3. Tour
33 Marccus Burghardt (GER) | 6. Tour, 1 etappivoitto
34 Philippe Gilbert (BEL) | 7. Tour, 1 etappivoitto, 1 päivä keltapaidassa
35 Amael Moinard (FRA) | 6. Tour
36 Steve Morabito (SUI) | 3. Tour
37 Manuel Quinziato (ITA) | 8. Tour
38 Michael Schär (SUI) | 3. Tour
39 Tejay van Garderen (USA) | 3. Tour, 1 nuorten kilpailun voitto (2012)


*RadioShack*

41 Andy Schleck (LUX) | 5. Tour, 3 etappivoittoa, 7 päivää keltapaidassa, 1 kokonaiskilpailun voitto (2010), 3 nuorten kilpailun voittoa (2008, 2009, 2010)
42 Jan Bakelants (BEL) | 1. Tour
43 Laurent Didier (LUX) | 1. Tour
44 Tony Gallopin (FRA) | 3. Tour
45 Markel Irizar (ESP) | 2. Tour
46 Andreas Klöden (GER) | 11. Tour
47 Maxime Monfort (BEL) | 6. Tour
48 Jens Voigt (GER) | 16. Tour, 2 etappivoittoa, 2 päivää keltapaidassa
49 Haimar Zubeldia (ESP) | 12. Tour


*Europcar*

51 Pierre Rolland (FRA) | 5. Tour, 2 etappivoittoa, 1 nuorten kilpailun voitto (2011). Tour
52 Yukiya Arashiro (JPN) | 4. Tour
53 Jerome Cousin (FRA) | 1. Tour
54 Cyril Gautier (FRA) | 4. Tour
55 Yohann Gene (FRA) | 3. Tour
56 Davide Malacarne (ITA) | 2. Tour
57 Kevin Reza (FRA) | 1. Tour
58 David Veilleux (CAN) | 1. Tour
59 Thomas Voeckler (FRA) | 11. Tour, 4 etappivoittoa, 20 päivää keltapaidassa, 1 mäkipistekilpailun voitto (2012)


*Astana*

61 Janez Brajkovic (SLO) | 4. Tour
62 Assan Bazajev (KAZ) | 1. Tour
63 Jakob Fuglsang (DEN) | 3. Tour
64 Enrico Gasparotto (ITA) | 1. Tour
65 Francesco Gavazzi (ITA) | 2. Tour
66 Andrei Kashetshkin (KAZ) | 4. Tour
67 Fredrik Kessiakoff (SWE) | 2. Tour
68 Alexei Lutshenko (KAZ) | 1. Tour
69 Dimitri Muravjev (KAZ) | 4. Tour


*FDJ*

71 Thibaut Pinot (FRA) | 2. Tour, 1 etappivoitto
72 William Bonnet (FRA) | 5. Tour
73 Nacer Bouhanni (FRA) | 1. Tour
74 Pierrick Fedrigo (FRA) | 10. Tour, 4 etappivoittoa
75 Murilo Fischer (BRA) | 3. Tour
76 Alexandre Geniez (FRA) | 1. Tour
77 Arnold Jeannesson (FRA) | 2. Tour
78 Jeremy Roy (FRA) | 6. Tour
79 Arthur Vichot (FRA) | 3. Tour


*AG2R*

81 Jean-Christophe Peraud (FRA) | 3. Tour
82 Romain Bardet (FRA) | 1. Tour
83 Maxime Bouet (FRA) | 5. Tour
84 Samuel Dumoulin (FRA) | 10. Tour, 1 etappivoitto
85 Hubert Dupont (FRA) | 5. Tour
86 John Gadret (FRA) | 5. Tour
87 Biel Kadri (FRA) | 3. Tour
88 Sebastien Minard (FRA) | 5. Tour
89 Christophe Riblon (FRA) | 6. Tour, 1 etappivoitto


*Saxo-Tinkoff*

91 Alberto Contador (ESP) | 6. Tour, 3 etappivoittoa, 17 päivää keltapaidassa, 2 kokonaiskilpailun voittoa (2007, 2009), 1 nuorten kilpailun voitto (2007)
92 Daniele Bennati (ITA | 4. Tour, 2 etappivoittoa
93 Jesus Hernandez (ESP) | 3. Tour
94 Roman Kreuziger (CZE) | 5. Tour
95 Benjamin Noval (ESP) | 7. Tour
96 Sergio Paulinho (POR) | 6. Tour, 1 etappivoitto
97 Nicolas Roche (IRL) | 5. Tour
98 Michael Rogers (AUS) | 9. Tour
99 Matteo Tosatto (ITA) | 9. Tour, 1 etappivoitto


*Katusha*

101 Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP) | 2. Tour, 1 etappivoitto
102 Pavel Brutt (RUS) | 3. Tour
103 Alexander Kristoff (NOR) | 1. Tour
104 Alexander Kustshinski (BLR) | 6. Tour
105 Alberto Losada (ESP) | 1. Tour
106 Daniel Moreno (ESP) | 2. Tour
107 Gatis Smukulis (LAT) | 1. Tour
108 Juri Trofimov (RUS) | 5. Tour
109 Eduard Vorganov (RUS) | 3. Tour


*Euskaltel*

111 Igro Anton (ESP) | 3. Tour
112 Mikel Astarloza (ESP) | 9. Tour
113 Gorka Izagirre (ESP) | 3. Tour
114 Jon Izagirre (ESP) | 1. Tour
115 Juan Jose Lobato (ESP) | 1. Tour
116 Mikel Nieve (ESP) | 1. Tour
117 Juan Jose Oroz (ESP) | 4. Tour
118 Ruben Perez (ESP) | 7. Tour
119 Romain Sicard (ESP) | 1. Tour


*Movistar*

121 Alejandro Valverde (ESP) | 6. Tour, 3 etappivoittoa, 2 päivää keltapaidassa
122 Andrei Amador (CRC) | 2. Tour
123 Jonathan Castroviejo (ESP) | 1. Tour
124 Rui Costa (POR) | 5. Tour, 1 etappivoitto
125 Imanol Erviti (ESP) | 4. Tour
126 Jose Ivan Gutierrez (ESP) | 10. Tour
127 Ruben Plaza (ESP) | 3. Tour
128 Nairo Quintana (COL) | 1. Tour
129 Jose Joaquin Rojas (ESP) | 5. Tour


*Cofidis*

131 Rein Taaramäe (EST) | 4. Tour
132 Yoann Bagot (FRA) | 1. Tour
133 Jerome Coppel (FRA) | 4. Tour
134 Egoitz Garcia (ESP) | 1. Tour
135 Christophe Le Mevel (FRA) | 6. Tour
136 Guillaume Levarlet (FRA) | 2. Tour
137 Luis Mate (ESP) | 2. Tour
138 Rudy Molard (FRA) | 1. Tour
139 Daniel Navarro (ESP) | 4. Tour


*Lampre*

141 Damiano Cunego (ITA) | 5. Tour, 1 nuorten kilpailun voitto (2006)
142 Matteo Bono (ITA) | 3. Tour
143 Davide Cimolai (ITA) | 1. Tour
144 Elia Favilli (ITA) | 1. Tour
145 Roberto Ferrari (ITA) | 1. Tour
146 Adriano Malori (ITA) | 3. Tour
147 Manuele Mori (ITA) | 1. Tour
148 Przemyslaw Niemiec (POL) | 1. Tour
149 Jose Serpa (COL) | 1. Tour


*OP-QS*

151 Mark Cavendish (GBR) | 7. Tour, 23 etappivoittoa, 1 pistekilpailun voitto (2011)
152 Sylvain Chavanel (FRA) | 13. Tour, 3 etappivoittoa, 2 päivää keltapaidassa
153 Michal Kwiatkowski (POL) | 1. Tour
154 Tony Martin (GER) | 5. Tour, 1 etappivoitto
155 Jerome Pineau (FRA) | 12. Tour
156 Gert Steegmans (BEL) | 5. Tour, 2 etappivoittoa
157 Niki Terpstra (NED) | 5. Tour
158 Matteo Trentin (ITA) | 1. Tour
159 Peter Velits (SVK) | 5. Tour


*Belkin*

161 Lars Boom (NED) | 3. Tour
162 Robert Gesink (NED) | 5. Tour
163 Tom Leezer (NED) | 1. Tour
164 Bauke Mollema (NED) | 3. Tour
165 Lars Petter Nordhaug (NOR) | 1. Tour
166 Bram Tankink (NED) | 7. Tour
167 Laurens Ten Dam (NED) | 5. Tour
168 Sep Vanmarcke (BEL) | 1. Tour
169 Maarten Wynants (BEL) | 3. Tour


*Garmin*

171 Ryder Hesjedal (CAN) | 6. Tour
172 Jack Bauer (NZL) | 1. Tour
173 Tom Danielson (USA) | 3. Tour
174 Rohan Dennis (AUS) | 1. Tour
175 Daniel Martin (IRL) | 2. Tour
176 David Millar (GBR) | 12. Tour, 4 etappivoittoa, 3 päivää keltapaidassa
177 Ramunas Navardauskas (LTU) | 2. Tour
178 Andrew Talansky (USA) | 1. Tour
179 Christian Vandevelde (USA) | 11. Tour


*GreenEdge*

181 Simon Gerrans (AUS) | 8. Tour, 1 etappivoitto
182 Michael Albasini (SUI) | 5. Tour
183 Simon Clarke (AUS) | 1. Tour
184 Matthew Goss (AUS) | 3. Tour
185 Daryl Impey (RSA) | 2. Tour
186 Brett Lancaster (AUS) | 6. Tour
187 Cameron Meyer (AUS) | 1. Tour
188 Stuart O'Grady (AUS) | 17. T our, 2 etappivoittoa, 9 päivää keltapaidassa
189 Svein Tuft (CAN) | 1. Tour


*Argos*

191 John Degenkolb (GER) | 1. Tour
192 Roy Curvers (NED) | 2. Tour
193 Koen de Kort (NED) | 3. Tour
194 Tom Dumoulin (NED) | 1. Tour
195 Johannes Fröhlinger (GER) | 4. Tour
196 Simon Geschke (GER) | 2. Tour
197 Marcel Kittel (GER) | 2. Tour
198 Albert Timmer (NED) | 3. Tour
199 Tom Veelers (NED) | 2. Tour


*Vacansoleil*

201 Wout Poels (NED) | 3. Tour
202 Kris Boeckmans (BEL) | 2. Tour
203 Thoams de Gendt (BEL) | 2. Tour
204 Juan Antonio Flecha (ESP) | 10. Tour, 1 etappivoitto
205 Johnny Hoogerland (NED) | 3. Tour
206 Sergei Lagutin (UZB) | 1. Tour
207 Boy van Poppel (NED) | 1. Tour
208 Danny van Poppel (NED) | 1. Tour
209 Lieuwe Westra (NED) | 3. Tour


*Sojasun*

211 Brice Feillu (FRA) | 3. Tour, 1 etappivoitto
212 Anthony Delaplace (FRA) | 3. Tour
213 Julien El Fares (FRA) | 3. Tour
214 Jonathan Hivert (FRA) | 3. Tour
215 Cyril Lemoine (FRA) | 3. Tour
216 Jean-Marc Marino (FRA) | 2. Tour
217 Maxime Mederel (FRA) | 1. Tour
218 Julien Simon (FRA) | 2. Tour
219 Alexis Vuillermoz (FRA) | 1. Tour

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jaahas- Wiggolla polvi rikki mikä saattaa estää osallistumisen. Sehän helpottaa SKYn kapteeninvalintaa.

----------


## Velluz

> Jaahas- Wiggolla polvi rikki mikä saattaa estää osallistumisen. Sehän helpottaa SKYn kapteeninvalintaa.



Niin meinaat, että Uranin kapteeninpaikka on nyt varma? :P

----------


## mjjk

> Jaahas- Wiggolla polvi rikki mikä saattaa estää osallistumisen. Sehän helpottaa SKYn kapteeninvalintaa.



Ei ole enää epävarmaa... 

http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,272...744262,00.html

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Onko kellän mitään tietoa mitä eurosportin ostaminen maksaisi kyseiseksi ajanjaksoksi? Ja tuleekohan lähetykset suorana selinien selostamana? Ja vielä kaks  viimeistä kysymystä, onko Nibali mukana ja jos ei niin onko Uran tai joku muu kolumbialainen vahvoilla? T. Yksi touria innolla odottava

----------


## Oikku

> Onko kellän mitään tietoa mitä eurosportin ostaminen maksaisi kyseiseksi ajanjaksoksi? Ja tuleekohan lähetykset suorana selinien selostamana? Ja vielä kaks  viimeistä kysymystä, onko Nibali mukana ja jos ei niin onko Uran tai joku muu kolumbialainen vahvoilla? T. Yksi touria innolla odottava



Eurosportista en osaa sanoa mitään. Nibalin ei ainakaan alkuperäise kilpailuohjelman mukaan ollut tarkoitus olla mukana. Mielestäni kukaan kolumbialainen ei ole vahvoilla kokonaiskisan voittajaksi, ei edes podiumille.

----------


## efut

> Onko kellän mitään tietoa mitä eurosportin ostaminen maksaisi kyseiseksi ajanjaksoksi?



http://www.eurosportplayer.fi/subscription.shtml

Internetstreeminä hinta tuossa. Tuolta olen kuukauden jaksoa tarvitessa ostanut sen jälkeen kun paikallinen kaapeli-tv operaattori ilmoitti että eurosport on osa kanavapaketteja eikä kuulu enää kaapeli-tv kortin perusvuokraan.

----------


## vetooo

> Onko kellän mitään tietoa mitä eurosportin ostaminen maksaisi kyseiseksi ajanjaksoksi? Ja tuleekohan lähetykset suorana selinien selostamana?



Vaihtoehtoja on kaksi. 1) Hankit Eurosport Playerin tietokoneelle 2) Tiedustelet sopivaa kanavapakettia omalta tv-operaattoriltasi.





> Ja vielä kaks  viimeistä kysymystä, onko Nibali mukana ja jos ei niin onko Uran tai joku muu kolumbialainen vahvoilla? T. Yksi touria innolla odottava



Nibali ei aja Touria. Kolumbian ykköskaartista vain Nairo Quintana (Movistar) on mukana Tourissa. Uran, Henao ja Betancur osallistuvat elo-syyskuun Vueltaan.

----------


## PeeHoo

Eiko Froomelle puhuttu kapteenin paikkaa Tourille? Dauphine voi varmaan aiheuttaa miettimistä, jos Froome ei aja hyvin.

----------


## juhoo

> Eiko Froomelle puhuttu kapteenin paikkaa Tourille? Dauphine voi varmaan aiheuttaa miettimistä, jos Froome ei aja hyvin.



Froomen kapteeninpesti on ollut selvillä käytännössä viime Tourista lähtien. En usko että edes pieni epäonnistuminen Dauphinessa sitä miksikään muuttaa. Jos Porte voittaa ja Froome floppaa, saatetaan alkaa spekuloida kahden kapteenin taktiikalla.

----------


## HuhtisMTB

> Vaihtoehtoja on kaksi. 1) Hankit Eurosport Playerin tietokoneelle 2) Tiedustelet sopivaa kanavapakettia omalta tv-operaattoriltasi.
> 
> Nibali ei aja Touria. Kolumbian ykköskaartista vain Nairo Quintana (Movistar) on mukana Tourissa. Uran, Henao ja Betancur osallistuvat elo-syyskuun Vueltaan.



Kiitoksia vastauksista!

----------


## FoMoCo

Soneralla maksaa Eurosport 2,52€ kuukaudessa kaapelitalouteen johon Soneran kaapeliverkko yltää.
Tällä hetkellä 2 kuukauden ilmainen tutustumisjakso jonka jälkeen sen voi sanoa irti.

----------


## skiman

Onko mahdollisuutta saada playeria windows phonessa näkymään?

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Muistini mukaan toimii vain iPhonessa ja Android-käyttiksen kanssa. Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä. Luurista pystyy kyllä Playerin kuvaa hyvin seuraamaan, aika paljon käytänkin sitä.

----------


## HXX1100H

Onko tietoa siitä että jatkuuko eurosportilla Selinien selostus samaan malliin kuin Girossa = öisin ja viikonloppuisin.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Mielestäni Peter jossain vaiheessa kertoi ett Tourissa palataan vanhaan systeemiin, eli parempiin lähetysaikoihin.

----------


## Soolo

> Mielestäni Peter jossain vaiheessa kertoi ett Tourissa palataan vanhaan systeemiin, eli parempiin lähetysaikoihin.



Juuri näin, suorana tulee kaikki etapit ykköskanavalla, jotkut alusta loppuun.

----------


## Helmez

Korsikan etapit ainakin tulevat alusta loppuun suorana.

----------


## kukavaa

onkos jossain ennakko tiedoissa ollut ketkä ovat brittieurosportilla äänessä? toivottavasti ei se pökkelö joka girossa edusti.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Oliki aika fiasko girolta ( tai kuka lie syyllinen!) tuo selostushässäkkä. Lontoon selostus oli vielä huonokin.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Juha_H

Onko kellään lähiaikojen kokemusta että onko tuosta Eurosportin todella kurjasta purkkavirityksestä, eli playeristä, saatu jo edes etäisesti toimiva versio ulos. Parivuotta sitten jo kuvan saaminen oli vaikeaa ja suomenkielisen selostuksen kuuluviin saanti vastasi todennäköisyydeltään suunnilleen 5-oikein tulosta lotossa. Ja sen ranskan/hollannin/norjan/tanskan/tms. mikä nyt kielipajatsosta sattui osumaan kohdalle -kielisen selostuksen kuunteleminen ei kovinpaljoa avannut taustoja ja tapahtumia.

Kuvaa tuskin kehtaa ihan hirveitä tuijotella, mutta Selinin selostusta olisi mukava kuunnella duunissa, kun lomat alkaa näillä näkymin vasta heinäkuun loppupuolella.

----------


## ratikka

> Onko kellään lähiaikojen kokemusta että onko tuosta Eurosportin todella kurjasta purkkavirityksestä, eli playeristä, saatu jo edes etäisesti toimiva versio ulos. Parivuotta sitten jo kuvan saaminen oli vaikeaa ja suomenkielisen selostuksen kuuluviin saanti vastasi todennäköisyydeltään suunnilleen 5-oikein tulosta lotossa. Ja sen ranskan/hollannin/norjan/tanskan/tms. mikä nyt kielipajatsosta sattui osumaan kohdalle -kielisen selostuksen kuunteleminen ei kovinpaljoa avannut taustoja ja tapahtumia.
> 
> Kuvaa tuskin kehtaa ihan hirveitä tuijotella, mutta Selinin selostusta olisi mukava kuunnella duunissa, kun lomat alkaa näillä näkymin vasta heinäkuun loppupuolella.



Kyllä tuo on itsellä puhelimessa toiminut lähes moitteetta...

Joskus pientä pätkimistä, mutta ei mitään pahempaa. Samat tietokoneella.

----------


## Paolo

Katselin Giroa päivittäin ko. kanavan kautta, enkä kyllä huomannut mitään tuollaisiin ongelmiin viittaavaa.
Näin ainakin iPadilla ja siitä Apple-tv:n kautta tv-ruudulle peilattuna.

----------


## Warlord

iPadillä ja iPhonella pelaa hyvin, 3G:ssä ja wifissä.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Tällä hetkellä pelaa hyvin, sekä PC:llä että luurilla, ongelmat tuntuneet (toistaiseksi?) poistuneen.

----------


## asb

Palattaisko ite aiheeseen?

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?38219-Striimit-ja-televisiol%E4hetykset

----------


## Eepu

Tour saa tulla, kiitos Vetooo:lle aineistosta. Värilaaseri antaa eloa, ennen niin nuivaan mustavalkoiseen. Kynä on erittäin monipuolinen multimediaväline!



Viimevuoden "touria", kynä multimediaaaaa. Eurosport antaa "puoli-live" osallistumismahdollisuuden ja voi olla etapin
"sisällä"

----------


## Soolo

> onkos jossain ennakko tiedoissa ollut ketkä ovat brittieurosportilla äänessä? toivottavasti ei se pökkelö joka girossa edusti.



David Harmon ja Sean Kelly juontavat (Kelly juonsi myös Girossa)

----------


## PeeHoo

Anteeksi vaan, mutta minä kuuntelen mielelläni Sean Kellyä! Täällä häntä mollataan usein, mutta saanen pitää mielipiteeni.

----------


## Eepu

1990 luvun "lautasantenni" Eurosport oli suoraa urheilua ilman mainoksia ja katkoja. Kertokaapa se miksi "antenni-PlusTv-suomeksi selostettu pitää olla Ruotsalaisilla mainoksilla. Ymmärrän kyllä mainostelevisio yhtälön, sitä ei tarvitse selittää. Olisi kait niitä muitakin singalleja joista sen antenniverkkoon saisi?

----------


## Eepu

1990 luvun "lautasantenni" Eurosport oli suoraa urheilua ilman mainoksia ja katkoja. Kertokaapa se miksi "antenni-PlusTv-suomeksi selostettu pitää olla Ruotsalaisilla mainoksilla. Ymmärrän kyllä mainostelevisio yhtälön, sitä ei tarvitse selittää. Olisi kait niitä muitakin singalleja joista sen antenniverkkoon saisi? Eurosport Playeria en voi käyttää koska maaseudulle ei saa tarpeeksi tehokasta nettiyhteyttä! (se siitä tasa-arvosta, sijainnista riippumatta vrt. Liikenne ja viestintäministeriön 2 megan laajakaista joka niemeen ja notkoon)

----------


## asb

> 1990 luvun "lautasantenni" Eurosport oli suoraa urheilua ilman mainoksia ja katkoja. Kertokaapa se miksi "antenni-PlusTv-suomeksi selostettu pitää olla Ruotsalaisilla mainoksilla. Ymmärrän kyllä mainostelevisio yhtälön, sitä ei tarvitse selittää. Olisi kait niitä muitakin singalleja joista sen antenniverkkoon saisi? Eurosport Playeria en voi käyttää koska maaseudulle ei saa tarpeeksi tehokasta nettiyhteyttä! (se siitä tasa-arvosta, sijainnista riippumatta vrt. Liikenne ja viestintäministeriön 2 megan laajakaista joka niemeen ja notkoon)



Plz: Tour de France 2013: striimit, Eurosport Player, linkit, etc. ei-kilpailulliset asiat

----------


## VesaP

> 1990 luvun "lautasantenni" Eurosport oli suoraa urheilua ilman mainoksia ja katkoja. Kertokaapa se miksi "antenni-PlusTv-suomeksi selostettu pitää olla Ruotsalaisilla mainoksilla.



Täh? Kyllä se on ihan se ja sama Eurosportti mikä tulee oli se sit jostain kaapeliputiikista tai satelliitista. Ainoastaan lähetettävän signaalin laatu vaihtelee. Esim muutama vuosi sitten tämä maikkarin plussatv mitä kokeilin kuukauden ajan, oli aivan karmeaa pikselimössökuvaa. "Sama" Canal Digitalin SD Eurosportti oli huomattavasti parempi satelliitin kautta. 

Nykyään vain katos tarvii olla mainostajia jotta kauppa kannattaa... Se on hyvä jos sulla sentään ruotsalaiset mainokset. Meillä pyörii Canal Digitalin Eurosporteilla norjankieliset mainokset.  :Hymy:  No, kuvanlaatu täyttä priimaa noissa E1HD ja E2HD kanavissa! Ja mainoksista pääsee eroon kun laittaa kisan pyörii bufferiin vaikka puolen tunnin ajan ja konffaa satelliittivastaanottimen "Next Chapter" painikkeen kaukosäätimestä just sopivan mittaiseksi mitä mainoksetkin on. Sopivasti kisan lopussa ollaankin jo live tilanteessa taas mutta ilman mainoksia.

Sori asb tästäkin offarista.

----------


## kukavaa

onko tietoa osallistuuko kolumbian tiimi patonki-kierrokselle? giroa ainakin mäissä värittivät kivasti, joten soisin heikäläisiä näkeväni.

----------


## VesaP

> onko tietoa osallistuuko kolumbian tiimi patonki-kierrokselle? giroa ainakin mäissä värittivät kivasti, joten soisin heikäläisiä näkeväni.



No ei tietysti.

http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2013/us/teams.html

Protour tiimit ja muutama paikallinen puulaakijoukkue kuten Europcar.  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

> David Harmon ja Sean Kelly juontavat (Kelly juonsi myös Girossa)



Ai-van loistavaa. Selostusten käytetyimpiä verbejä tulee olemaan "suffer"  :Hymy:  Se Girossa jorissut vara-harmooni saa imo pysyä muissa hommissa. Kelly on jees. Hänen avautumisensa aktiiviuransa D-aiheesta kiinnostaisi.

----------


## kuovipolku

*AG2R LA MONDIALE (FRA)* *ASTANA PRO TEAM (KAZ)* *BLANCO PRO CYCLING TEAM (NED)* *BMC RACING TEAM (USA)**CANNONDALE PRO CYCLING (ITA)**COFIDIS – SOLUTIONS CREDITS (FRA)* invitation*EUSKALTEL- EUSKADI (ESP)**FDJ (FRA)**GARMIN – SHARP (USA)**KATUSHA TEAM (RUS)**LAMPRE – MERIDA (ITA)**LOTTO – BELISOL (BEL)**MOVISTAR TEAM (ESP)**OMEGA PHARMA – QUICKSTEP (BEL)**ORICA GREENEDGE (AUS)**RADIOSHACK LEOPARD (LUX)**SOJASUN (FRA)* invitation*SKY PROCYCLING (GBR)* *TEAM ARGOS-SHIMANO (NED)* *TEAM EUROPCAR (FRA)* invitation*TEAM SAXO TINKOFF (DEN)**VACANSOLEIL-DCM (NED)* 
*

Team Colombia ei odotetusti ollut niiden kolmen tallin joukossa jotka saivat ns. villin kortin.
Kolumbialaisista ajajista kisaa tullee värittämään lähinnä Movistarin Nairo Quintana.

*

----------


## villef

Astanalla ongelmia. Valmistavalla leirillä kolari, jossa Grivko, Bazayev ja Fulsang viety sairaalaan. 2 ensimmäistä melko varmasti joutuu jättämään Tourin väliin (Grivko (ranteen loukannu) 50-50 mahdollisuus), Fulsangin päässee loppuviikosta taas treenaamaan (selän ja kyynärpään(?) loukannu).

http://www.rattaprofid.ee/?id=1635&news_id=2563

----------


## asb

Cannondale:

Maciej Bodnar
Ted King
Kristijan Koren
Alan Marangoni
Alessandro De Marchi
Moreno Moser
Fabio Sabatini
Peter Sagan
Brian Vandborg

http://www.cannondaleprocycling.com/...our-de-france/

----------


## bisping

Muutama muukin tiimi 

Orica: Stuart O’Grady, Matt Goss, Daryl Impey, Brett Lancaster, Svein Tuft, Simon Gerrans, Michael Albasini, Simon Clarke and Cameron Meyer - O'Gradylle 17. startti Tourille 

http://greenedgecycling.com/news/the...de-france-nine 

Radioshack: Jan Bakelants, Laurent Didier, Tony Gallopin, Markel Irizar, Andreas Klöden, Maxime Monfort, Andy Schleck, Jens Voigt & Haimar Zubeldia - Jens Voigtille 16. startti Tourille  

http://www.radioshackleopardtrek.com...tour-de-france

----------


## Asentaja

En olisi ikinä uskonut, että urheiluselostajat valmistautuvat keikkoihinsa 10 vuotta etukäteen:

"Jos ajatellaan Tour de Francea, niin *110-vuotisjuhlakilpailuun* valmistautuminen alkoi vajaa vuosi sitten, jolloin epävirallisissa huhuissa kilpailun kerrottiin alkavan Korsikalta", Selin kertoo.

http://www.hs.fi/radiotelevisio/Amma...a1371620703782

----------


## Rommeli

> En olisi ikinä uskonut, että urheiluselostajat valmistautuvat keikkoihinsa 10 vuotta etukäteen:
> 
> "Jos ajatellaan Tour de Francea, niin *110-vuotisjuhlakilpailuun* valmistautuminen alkoi vajaa vuosi sitten, jolloin epävirallisissa huhuissa kilpailun kerrottiin alkavan Korsikalta", Selin kertoo.



Huomioi kuitenkin, että tuossa puhutaan 110-vuotisjuhlasta, ei kilpailusta numero 110.

----------


## Asentaja

No voe hittolainen, näin siinä käy kun luulee olevansa fiksu. Kiitos oikaisusta Herr Rommel.

----------


## Steni

Yep


Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, niin vuosi 2013 on 110 vuosi
ja 100 kisa......

http://www.cyclelicio.us/2013/100-ye...our-de-france/
Le Tour de France titles this video “100th Tour de France.” Although the Tour de France began 110 years ago in 1903, 
they missed a few years due to large European wars

Edit. Rommeli ehti ensin......

----------


## PeeHoo

Pyreneillä on ollut tulvia, siltoja ja teitä on sortunut. Etapit 8 ja 9 ovat alueella, mutta tuskin tulvat haittaavat enää silloin. Kuva BBC.


Velopelotonin kuva:

----------


## pulmark

Team Blanco Cycling (ex-Rabobank): Lars Boom, Laurens ten Dam, Robert Gesink, Tom Leezer, Bauke Mollema, Lars Petter Nordhaug, Bram Tankink, Sep Vanmarcke and Maarten Wynants.

Keskittyvät kokonaiskilpailuun, sprintterit Renshaw ja Bos eivät mukana. Mollema ykköskuski Gesinkin sijaan.  

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/moll...tour-de-france

----------


## Jake_Kona

Olisiko jonkun muunkin tiimin vuoro voittaa. Vai onko Sky edelleen ennakkosuosikkitiimi?

----------


## PeeHoo

Vielä Pyrenien tulvista Velopeloton-video: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

----------


## PeeHoo

Tätä tietä ajoin pari vuotta sitten Tourmaletille. Velopeloton.comin kuva:

----------


## vetooo

Kaikkien etappien profiilit ja kategoroidut nousut päivitetty viesteihin #1 ja #2.

Alustava lähtöista päivitetty viestiin #4. 20/22 tallin lopulliset joukkueet selvillä.

----------


## pulmark

Kypäräkameran kuvaa etapin 18 laskusta Col de Sarenne - Lac du Chambon. Kyseessä on yksi kauneimmista reiteistä minkä olen ajanut, mutta tie on todella kapea, jyrkkä ja erittäin huonokuntoinen varsinkin laskun alkuosassa:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43z6ds99DKk

----------


## Jman

Onko tuo hidastettua kuvaa vai ajaako kaveri jarru pohjassa tuossa videossa? Häiritsevää...

----------


## asb

> Onko tuo hidastettua kuvaa vai ajaako kaveri jarru pohjassa tuossa videossa? Häiritsevää...



Ei pysty kattoon. Miksei se aja, kun tie on suora ja tyhjä?  :Hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Ellen ihan väärin katsonut niin liikennemerkissä oli merkintä 12% alamäki. Onhan tuo aika killeri dyykata proffillekin, ottaen huomioon, missä kohtaa kisaa se tulee.

----------


## VesaP

Ettei kävisi tuolle killerin näköiselle laskulle lopulta kuten Girolla kävi sille toiselle tappolaskulle --> kiertävät kiltisti jostain laakson kautta tasamaata kruisaillen... Näytti kyllä älyttömältä laskulta tuon videon perusteella. Lienee aika tappomeininkiä noiden starojenkin mitta-asteikolla tuo. No, sipsejä ja kokista vaan käteen ja kansalle sirkushuveja kotisohvalla!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Tuollaisenaankin pystyisin laskemaan vähintään tuplavauhtia videoon verrattuna. Joku nöösi tai pelkuri tai muu jarrunlaahaaja kuvaamassa. (Joo, olen laskenut vuoristolaskuja.)

Tuohon uusi asvaltti ja muutama liukueste pahimpiin mutkiin jyrkänteiden viereen niin sehän on tosi hieno lasku. Jos proffat ei tuota laske niin voi sun perse.

----------


## Arttu L.

Sama laskuhan ajettiin jo Dauphinessa, ainakaan Tony Martin ei tykännyt:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mart...-dhuez-descent

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Tuollaisenaankin pystyisin laskemaan vähintään tuplavauhtia videoon verrattuna. Joku nöösi tai pelkuri tai muu jarrunlaahaaja kuvaamassa. (Joo, olen laskenut vuoristolaskuja.)
> 
> Tuohon uusi asvaltti ja muutama liukueste pahimpiin mutkiin jyrkänteiden viereen niin sehän on tosi hieno lasku. Jos proffat ei tuota laske niin voi sun perse.



Jos oot jo sopinut muuta menoa, niin ei sun oo pakko osallistua tuohon skabaan, mutta käy nyt ajamassa edes  kaikki edeltävät etapit limitin rajoissa omaan tahtiin ja sitten tuo vielä sitä tuplavauhtiiii-iii-iii. :]

----------


## VesaP

Tässä fiilistelyä viime vuodelta:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEEzN7v1z0A

Pistäkää vahvistimen volumenupit kaakkoon ja nauttikaa! Omasta mielestä saakelin hyvä fiilistelyvideo. 

2013 kisa...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku_t6qpVoHU

...SAA ALKAA!  :Hymy:

----------


## fyah

Hienot teaserit! 3 enää päivää ja sitten alkaa, huomenna  jo toki joukkue-esittely.

----------


## joh

Jaahas. Kesä yksi kohokohta alkaa olla käsillä. 

Tässä muutamia mietteitä ennen kisaa. 

Froomen ja Sky:n näytöstyylinen voitto?

- Tämän vuoden kisan keskeisin kysymys lienee, miten pitkälle Sky pystyy joukkueena hallitsemaan kilpailua? Onko tekninen vika tai onnettomuus ainoa, mikä voi viedä voiton Froomelta. Viime vuotista vuorijunataktiikkaa tuskin ollaan vaihdettu. Odotettavissa on Sky:n tiukkaa kontrollointia etenkin vuoriosuuksilla. Mielestäni reitti on kuitenkin viime vuotista raskaampi, joten apuajajien rooli korostuu. Froome tulee todennäköisesti viettämään enemmän aikaa ilman apureitaan  kuin Wiggo viime vuonna. Vaikka Froome on kovin ennakkosuosikki, en usko, että Sky pystyy hallitsemaan kisaa kuten viime vuonna. 
- Sky:n vahvuus joukkueena tulee varmasti esille TTT:ssä. Toivottavasti ero ei repsahda liian suureksi heti alussa. Mitä pienemmällä marginaalilla Froome lähtee viimeiselle viikolle, sitä vaikeampaa hallinta vuorilla tulee olemaan.

Haastajat?

- Pitkin kevättä TdF:a on ajateltu lähinnä Froomen ja Contadorin kaksintaisteluna. Contador on tekemässä vahvaa paluuta huipulle pihviepisodin jälkeen ja aikaisemmat allergiavaivat ovat todennäköisesti takana.
- Parin vuoden takainen voittaja Cadel Evans voi olla yksi yrittäjä. Pelkään kuitenkin, että tämän vuoden reitti on liian rankka ja Cadel ei pysty vastaamaan vuorilla.
- Andy Schleck. inrng.com veikkailee varovaisesti Andya vuoripaidan voittajaksi. Mutta en oikein jaksa uskoa tähän (eikä itse asiassa inrng). Alkukausi on ollut aikamoista tarpomista ja kolmen viikon TdF on todennäköisesti liian rankka. Toisaalta, jos Andy jää heti kättelyssä tarpeeksi, voi olla mahdollista päästä irtiottoon vuorilla. Andyn tilanne luo kyllä melkoisen ongelman Radio Shackin joukkueeseen? Voigt kapteeniksi viimeisen TdF:n kunniaksi?
- Villit kortit: Jürgen van der Broek, Ryder Hesjedal, Robert Gesink?

Muuta ja sekalaista

- 100. juhlakilpailu! Kaikki haluaa nimensä kirjoihin ja mielellään voittajana!
- Reitti on mielestäni huomattavasti viime vuotista kovempi. Etapit 18, 19 ja 20 näyttävät varsin hurjilta. Kun näitä vielä edeltää ITT etapilla 17 on viimeisen viikon paketti täysin auki.
- Mark Cavendish juhlakisan keltapaitaan Korsikalla? Ja kaupanpäälle viisi etappivoittoa? Viimeistään Girossa Cav. näytti todellisen kilpailijaluonteensa ja kykynsä voittaa suvereenisti ns. omin avuin ilman joukkueen panosta.

-J.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Spekuloidaan vaan: Andyn pilkkupaitaan en usko minäkään. Sen sijaan se voisi laittaa paukut johonkin vuoristoetappiin ja viedä sen.
Sprintit on Cav:in mutta paita Saganin.
Keltaisesta en lähde sen enempää arvailemaan, mutta olisi kiva jos sen veisi joku muu kun Froome tai Conta. Sanotaan nyt Cadel (vaikka vielä kivempaa olisi jos se olisi joku täysmusta hevonen).
Korsikan tiet on kaposet- sinne kasaan jää jo joku GT-contender.
Muuta: Voeckler ei ole kunnossa. Se keskeyttää "vatsakramppien" takia 13. etapilla. Sitä edeltävillä etapeilla se on tehnyt pari huimaa irtiottoa tyyliin -70-luku saadakseen kamera-aikaa.

Ja kun nyt enemmän huumorin puolelle menee, niin sanotaan vielä että Andyn voitettua Ventoux-etapin, se julistaa tyttöystävä rinnallaan että omistaa voiton Fränk:ille. Tästa seuraavasta koko loppukesän kestävästä selibaatista sen testot nousee niin että se on Vueltassa podiumilla.

----------


## villef

> Ja kun nyt enemmän huumorin puolelle menee, niin sanotaan vielä että Andyn voitettua Ventoux-etapin, se julistaa tyttöystävä rinnallaan että omistaa voiton Fränk:ille. Tästa seuraavasta koko loppukesän kestävästä selibaatista sen testot nousee niin että se on Vueltassa podiumilla.



 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ussaf

Reitti tarjoaa Skylle aika puolustusvoittoisen taktiikan mahiksen, mutta olen pettynyt jos Froome ei mällää 5+ minuuttia kaulaa tai vaihtoehtoisesti AC biletä kuin olisi 2009. Luulisi olevan halua näyttää molemmilla. Top 10 paikkaan on tunkua, joten ehkä tästä tulee kiinnostavampi kuin viime vuoden kisasta. Taktisesti muiden on pakko hyökkäillä.

Eniten kiinnostaa, miten Quintana selviää. Otetaan riski ja sanotaan, että yltää pallille jahka Movi tajuaa panostaa siihen Valverden sijaan. Tulevaisuuden stara ilman muuta.

Hesjedal on ehkä top5. Gesinkin sijaan katsoisin Mollemaa. Pinot voi kanssa olla kova.

----------


## vetooo

Lopullinen lähtöista viestissä #4. Kaikkien tallien Tour-joukkueet selvillä. Kilpailunumeroiden pitäisi olla tiedossa torstaina.

----------


## opander

Viime vuoden Vueltasta Purito jäi positiivisesti mieleen. Lajia en ole seurannut juuri ollenkaan mutta millaiset mahdollisuudet hänellä on kokonaiskilpailussa. Onko vuoristossa odotettavissa etappivoittoja?

----------


## pulmark

Itse ennustaisin Puritoa yhdeksi voittajasuosikiksi Froomen ja Contadorin jälkeen. 

Movistar erittäin mielenkiintoinen joukkue, Valverde, Costa ja sokerina pohjalla kolumbialainen Nairo Quintana. BMC nostaisin mustaksi hevoseksi Tejay van Garderenin, jos Evans ykköskuskina ? sakkaa. Lisätään vielä mustien hevosten listaan vaikka irlantilainen Dan Martin (Garmin-Sharp).

----------


## J T K

Froome pannuttaa jossain alkuetappien kasassa niin, että voittomahdollisuudet menee siihen. Mutta skyway tuuppaa Richie Porten johdolla eteenpäin ja aussi vie Tourin tänä vuonna. Cavendish vie taas kosolti kirejä, mutta Greipel ja Sagan hengittävät niskaan. Sagan ottaa vihreän paidan.

----------


## Leopejo

> Itse ennustaisin Puritoa yhdeksi voittajasuosikiksi Froomen ja Contadorin jälkeen.



Harmi hänelle, ettei ole hyvityksiä. 





> Movistar erittäin mielenkiintoinen joukkue, Valverde, Costa ja sokerina pohjalla kolumbialainen Nairo Quintana.



Yksi parhaista apuajajista maailmassa, Sylwester Szmyd, joka suunnilleen treenasi koko kauden Touria varten, jätettiin kotiin. Selitykseksi Movistarin johto antoi, että Skylla ja Saxolla on niin kovat joukkueet, että nämä tallit pitävät huolen temposta nousuissa. Siksi parempi ottaa joukkueeseen monipuolisempi yleispätevä ajaja kuin Szmyd:n kaltainen mäkimies.

----------


## kuovipolku

Muisti on lyhyt: romahtiko Costa jossain vaiheessa viime vuonna? Ovatko miehen vahvuudet sittenkin parhaimmillaan lyhyemmissä etappikilpailuissa?

Nairo Quintanan esitys oli sen verran vakuuttava että on helppo unohtaa että hän on ensikertalainen Tourilla ja että viime vuoden Vuelta oli hänen ensimmäinen GT:nsä. Tallipomo ainakin vakuuttaa että aikoo ajattaa häntä tämän mukaisesti) ja että Rui Costallekin parasta kokemusta tuo Valverdelle ajaminen.) 



Euskaltel lähtee kisaan kahden kapteenin taktiikalla ehdottomana tavoitteenaan etappivoitto. Sijoituksesta GC:ssa puhutaan vähemmän. Igor Antónilla on enemmän kokemusta kuin Mikel Nievellä, mutta jälkimmäinen lienee paremmassa iskussa ja lisäksi Nieve on sijoittunut kaikissa (2 x Giro, 2 x Vuelta) ajamissaan GT:eissä kymppisakkiin (4 x 10.) Yksi mahdollinen pyrkimys voisi olla pallopaidan metsästys ja hallussapito jonkin aikaa. Kolmantena, sopivalla etapilla irtiottoon kykenevänä kuskina on mainittava nousukuntoinen Ion Izagirre.

----------


## VesaP

Ihan sama kuka voittaa kuhan se ei ole: 

a) venäläinen
b) espanjalainen
c) SKY tiimistä.

No, Rodrigues saa voittaa vaikka se teoriassa onkin tuplapaha, venäläinen tiimi ja espanjalainen kuski. Tuplamömmöt siis käytössä.  :Hymy: 

Ei ollut aikahyvityssekunteja mukana tänäkään vuonna Tourilla? Harmi, ilman niitä starat vain seuraa toisiaan maaliin asti. Jos olis sekunnit käytössä, jostain sijasta 6:kin tapeltaisiin täysillä maaliin asti.

Illalla näkee buuataanko tänäkin vuonna Contalle esittelyssä... Se muisti senkin vielä inhottavana yksityiskohtana viimevuoden kisasta haastattelussa. No, sitä saa mitä tilaa.

Sony tv:n ruutu on jo putsattu pölystä, sohva on möyhitty mukavan pehmeäksi, ja yksi 2dl kuoharipullo on jo kylmässä. Joten kisa saa alkaa, ja mahtavat maisemat ruudulle! Ei haittaa vaikka välillä ne jotkut *omosukkahousuhipit peittää hienoja maisemakuvia.  :Hymy: 

Edit: Jännä nähdä miten taas T. "thousand faces" Voeckler venyy tänäkin vuonna. Ottaako enemmän etappivoittoja mitä Rolland, jolla oli ongelmia kortisonirasvankos kanssa se oli just pari vkoa sitten. Oli 8pv kisakiellossa kun arvot liian matalalla (=yleensä kait merkki liiallisesta d-luonteisesta käytöstä, no, ei sotketa dopinkia tähän ketjuun!).

----------


## vetooo

Kaikki elossa olevat ja vähintään kerran Tour de Francen maaliin asti ajaneet pyöräilijät on kutsuttu Pariisiin seuraamaan juhlakilpailun viimeistä etappia.  Niin, kaikki paitsi Lance Armstrong.

No invite for Armstrong to ceremony honouring all Tour de France finishers

----------


## ristopee

> Kaikki elossa olevat ja vähintään kerran Tour de Francen maaliin asti ajaneet pyöräilijät on kutsuttu Pariisiin seuraamaan juhlakilpailun viimeistä etappia.  Niin, kaikki paitsi Lance Armstrong.
> 
> No invite for Armstrong to ceremony honouring all Tour de France finishers



Aika naurettavaa että muut suuret douppaajat toisaalta kutsutaan. Toisaalta ranskisten ajatuksenjuoksu ja rationaalisuus ei ole ihan 10+.

----------


## vetooo

> Aika naurettavaa että muut suuret douppaajat toisaalta kutsutaan. Toisaalta ranskisten ajatuksenjuoksu ja rationaalisuus ei ole ihan 10+.



Rivistössä tapahtuisi aika suurta harvennusta jos tilaisuuteen osallistuisivat vain puhtaat ajajat. En ota kantaa yksittäiseen Armstrong-päätökseen, mutta ASO:n pitäisi noudattaa loogistaa linjaa päätöksissään.

----------


## VesaP

> Toisaalta ranskisten ajatuksenjuoksu ja rationaalisuus ei ole ihan 10+.



Kerro lisää? Paljonkin kokemusta ranskalaisista reaalimaailmassa? 

Tuo ASOn päätös toki aivan naurettavaa pelleilyä, sitä en kiellä. Touri = Lance, viimevuosikymmeltä. Sanoi kuka tahansa mitä tahansa.

----------


## Hääppönen

Peter Sagania ei ole tässä keskustelussa noteerattu. Valitsen hänet mustaksi hevosekseni. Kehitystä ja näyttöjä mielestäni riittää.

----------


## Jman

> Peter Sagania ei ole tässä keskustelussa noteerattu. Valitsen hänet mustaksi hevosekseni. Kehitystä ja näyttöjä mielestäni riittää.



Onhan? 

Useampihan on Sagania arvellut vihreän paidan voittajaksi?

----------


## Hääppönen

> Onhan? 
> 
> Useampihan on Sagania arvellut vihreän paidan voittajaksi?



Olen tainnut missata osan/osia keskustelusta. My bad.  :Nolous:  Uskoni riittää kyllä Saganin keltaiseen paitaan.

----------


## Jman

> Olen tainnut missata osan/osia keskustelusta. My bad.  Uskoni riittää kyllä Saganin keltaiseen paitaan.



Melkoinen musta hevonen tosiaan. Ihan ensimmäisenä en lähtisi lyömään sprintterin puolesta vetoa kokonaiskilpailussa. :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Joukkue-esittelytilaisuus tänään alkaen kello 19.45. Eurosportilla suora lähetys.

----------


## fyah

Siistin väriset Trekit Radioshackillä!

----------


## villef

> Siistin väriset Trekit Radioshackillä!



Kattoin ensin että onko ne vaihtanu Trekit Bianchiin, mutta olikin hieman erilainen sävy..
Sopii hyvin paidan väriin ??

----------


## asb

> Tuo ASOn päätös toki aivan naurettavaa pelleilyä, sitä en kiellä. Touri = Lance, viimevuosikymmeltä. Sanoi kuka tahansa mitä tahansa.



ASO:lla ei pitäisi olla mitään antipatioita Armstrongia kohtaan. Hän kuitenkin toi firmalle miljoonia osallistumisillaan. Veikkaan, että ASO haluaa vain suojella tilaisuutta ja estää sen muuttuminen Lanceen keskittyväksi doping-showksi.

Vai mitä luulette median edustajien ensimmäisenä tekevän, jos Armstron saapuisi paikalle?

----------


## fyah

> Kattoin ensin että onko ne vaihtanu Trekit Bianchiin, mutta olikin hieman erilainen sävy..
> Sopii hyvin paidan väriin ??



Joo, aika samaa sävyä ku Bianchit ja sopii kyllä paidan väriin. 

OT: Se olisikin ollut hauska veto ajella Tour Biancheilla kun Trek just varmistui ensi vuonna tallin pääsponssiksi Radioshackin vetäydyttyä  :Hymy:

----------


## tiger

Mielenkiintoinen aloitus tässä Tourissa. Ei prologia, kohtalaisen lättänä ensimmäinen etappi. Lienee Cavendishin heiniä, mutta keltapaidassa paistattelu loppuu lyhyeen kun Korsikan muut etapit ovat heti sitten varsin vuorisia. Sitä tyypillistä sprinttereiden ensimmäistä viikkoa ei tässä juhlapainoksessa ole.

----------


## Tenbosse

"Purito" Rodriquez on mielenkiintoinen nimi. Viime vuoden Vueltassahan hän oli se kaikkein vahvin näistä tämän vuoden Tourin ennakkosuosikeista. Yksi huono päivä pilasi vain hänen voittonsa. Tämän vuoden Tourissa olisin laskenut hänet ennakkoon TOP 3 joukkoon, jos hyvityssekunnit olisivat olleet käytössä. Nyt kun ei ole hyvityssekuntteja, niin viimeisen kilsan kirillä saa sen 15 sekunttia muihin, mutta kun häviää aika-ajossa 3-4 minuuttia, niin peli on menetetty podiumille. 

Kisan voitto käydään Contadorin ja Froomen kamppailuna. Itse näkisin Mont Ventoux etapin erittäin tärkeänä tekijänä kokonaiskilpailun kannalta. Silloin muodostetaan henkisiä asetelmia viimeiselle viikolle. Froome tulee johdossa Mont Ventouxille, mutta jos Contador saa Ventouxilla kurottua aikaa kiinni saa hän henkisen niskalenkin Alpeille. Viimeinen viikko on todella raskas tämän vuotisessa Tourissa, joten jos Conta saa hengen päälle on hänen perässään todella vaikea pysyä Alpeilla. Tällöin Froome ja Sky mitataan todella. 

Kolmanneksi mieheksi podiumille veikkaan jompaa kumpaa nuorta jenkkiä Van Gardereniä tai Talanskyä. Valverde/Rodriquez kaksikosta en usko olevan Podiumille, joten he jakavat sijat 4-5 yllätäjä jenkin takana. Sijoilla 5-10 nähdään sitten Pinaut, Mollema, Porte ja muita kakkosluokan suosikkeja.

----------


## BianchiMan

Contadoria täällä kaikesta huolimatta kannatetaan, kerro mulle puhdas pyöräilijä niin näytän valkean n..kerin. (No se oli huumoria). Shleckiä toki seurataan myös tiiviisti mutta Andyn kunnosta ei ole mitään varmuutta onko iskussa. Ja Fränck ei taida olla mukana? Wiggins kun olisi ollut mukana niin herkullinen otos olisi saatu mutta nyt vähän latistuu. Nyt nähdään sitten Froomen kantti kun on suosikkipaineet päällä.

eurosport playerilla ipadilla ajot katsotaan ja peilataan telkkariin siitä. Taitaa olla itselleni 23. Tour nyt tarkemmassa seurannassa. Indurainin aikakaudella aloiteltiin.

----------


## Leopejo

> Taitaa olla itselleni 23. Tour nyt tarkemmassa seurannassa. Indurainin aikakaudella aloiteltiin.



Sama täällä, vaikka 1990 (Girosta ja) Tourista on hämäriä muistoja.

----------


## sahara

100xTour!!! Reitti on mielestäni erinomainen ja paras ainakin viimeiseen 15 vuoteen. Ikävä kääntää asia negaatioksi, mutta Froome ei voita kilpailua - vahvasta tallista huolimatta. AC lähellä voittoa mikäli viimeinen kuukausi nostaa kunnon normaalitasolle. Myös dopinghirvillä mahdollisuuksia mestaruuteen - katsotaan näytteet uudestaan sitten 4-6 vuoden kuluttua.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Minäkin aloitin Indurainin aikana mutta en muista vuotta. Sen jälkeen olen katsonut enemmän tai vähemmän kaikki.

----------


## Indurain

Eurosport aloitti lähetykset 1989.  Indurain voitti 91 ekan kerran Tourin ,  80-luvun alkupuolelta  tullut seurattua "vakavasti" Touria.

----------


## vetooo

Valistunut arvaus kokonaiskilpailun lopullisesta TOP10-listasta:

1. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky)
2. Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff)
3. Tejay van Garderen (USA / BMC)
4. Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha)
5. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar)
6. Cadel Evans (AUS / BMC)
7. Alejandro Valverde (ESP / Movistar)
8. Richie Porte (AUS / Team Sky)
9. Andrew Talansky (USA / Garmin)
10. Thibaut Pinot (FRA / FDJ)

Harvinaisen vaikeasti arvioitavissa voimasuhteet ennen kilpailun alkua. TOP10:stä puuttuu ainakin 10 ajajaa, joilla on täydet mahdollisuudet murtautua kymppilistalle.

----------


## Straiss

Piti ihan tätä varten hankkia plustv kortti, että näkee eurosportin kunnon ruudulta. Tuli siinä muutama turha elokuvakanava kaupan päälle, ja ehkä vähän turhan tyyris ratkaisu pelkän tourin takia. Mutta, elämä on  :Vink: 

Odotan huikeita maisemia ja hienoa kilvanajoa. Voittajalle muuten sama kunhan se ei ole Sky tallista. 


Niin ja tältä foorumilta odotan Vetoon mielenkiintoisia analyyseja kisan kulusta. Eli missä viipyy se ensimmäinen?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Leopejo

> Harvinaisen vaikeasti arvioitavissa voimasuhteet ennen kilpailun alkua.



... ja kaksi ennakkosuosikkia. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että kilpailusta voi tulla hyvin kiinnostava. TAI hyvin tylsä, niinkuin (IMHO) kaksi vuotta sitten, jolloin vähän sama tilanne: monta ehdokasta ja kaksi ylitse muiden. Silloin kaikki odottivat Contadorin ja Schleckin kilpailua vielä viimeisellä viikolla, ja tämä vaikutti sekä tämän kaksikon että kanssakilpailijoiden taktikkaan ratkaisevasti, mikä (IMHO) "pilasi" sen Tourin.

Onneksi muutama talli on luvannut luovaa irtiottoa ja yllätyksiä, ja poikkeuksellisen monella tallilla on enemmän kuin yksi kokonaiskilpailumies, niin lähtökohdat ovat parempia kuin 2011.

----------


## Indurain

. Rui Costa   Unohtu Vetoon TOP 10-listalta      :Leveä hymy: 

3.  Alejandro Valverde (ESP / Movistar)    


Harvinaisen vaikeasti arvioitavissa voimasuhteet ennen kilpailun alkua. TOP10:stä puuttuu ainakin 10 ajajaa, joilla on täydet mahdollisuudet murtautua kymppilistalle.[/QUOTE]
     Ainakin 15 ajajaa !        Onneksi saa vaan seurata ja nautti mahtavasta kisasta ei tarvitse "spekuloida" 
      Kiitokset ennakkon Vetoolle kaikesta "nippelitiedosta"  se on Tourin seuraamisen suola  :Vink:

----------


## PeeHoo

Tilasin kuukaudeksi Eurosportin tietokoneelle. Olen katsonut vuosien ajan striimejä, mutta 5,90 euron maksulla saa paremman laadun. Siihen minullakin on varaa. Minulle riittää tämä yksi Tour-kuuakusi.

Ne striimit ovat kyllä parantuneet merkittävästi parin vuoden aikana, mutta sijoitus tuntuu kannattavalta.

----------


## PeeHoo

Korsikan tiet ovat paikoin kapeita ja ajajien into alussa pahimmillaan. Toivottavasti ei tule ainakaan vakavia kolareita.

----------


## Jezco

Toimiiko teillä Eurosporplayerin suomenkielinen selostus? Minulla ei tunnu toimivan vaikka olen kokeillut muutamaa eri selaintakin. Saisi edes englanninkielisen niin olisin tyytyväinen

----------


## Th90

Ei kuulu suomea Eurosport Playeristä täälläkään.

----------


## villef

Lars vie pilkkupaidan tänään?

----------


## villef

Noh, Euskaltelin mies pilkkupaidassa myös varsin hyvä!

----------


## fyah

Ja Froomehan se taisi ottaa kunnian ekasta rengasrikosta, oisko ollut ees kilometri täynnä kunniastartista  :Hymy: . Enne?

----------


## Smo

Dokkari Yleltä ja Yle-areenalta eka osa tänään http://yle.fi/ohjelmat/2210805

----------


## kuovipolku

Aupa Euskaltel! Lobato hankinttiin nimenomaan vahvistamaan tallin jokseenkin olematonta sprintteriosastoa etappikilpailuissa. Toisaalta kieltämättä melko koomista katsella miten pilkkupaidan omistaja ratkeaa sprinttimiesten kamppailussa.

Avausetappi on myös uuden Orbea Orcan ensiesiintyminen.

----------


## vetooo

Mitä helvettiä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jvp

Orecalla Francesco Schettino bussikuskina?

----------


## ristopee

Ammattimaista sähläystä heti ensimmäisellä etapilla. Äsken maali siirrettiin 3km aiemmaksi ja nyt takaisin oikeaan maalipaikkaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jezco

Aikamoinen kasa! ainakin Sagan mukana asfaltin halaajissa.

Greipelillä tekninen ongelma. Helppo keltanen pygmille... jaah cvndsh jäi myös matkalle ja Kittel vei kirin. Onneksi otin Kittelin mukaan fantasy leagueen.

----------


## sotkotin

Ihan ultimate sekoilua! Kyllä napinaa riittää pitkäks aikaa....

----------


## kolistelija

Se oli sellainen yllätysmaali. Ihan uudenlaista säpinää!

----------


## Straiss

Näinkö oikein, että Contador oli kaatunut tuossa lopussa?  :Irvistys:

----------


## vetooo

> Näinkö oikein, että Contador oli kaatunut tuossa lopussa?



Näit oikein. Contador kaatui 1. etapin lopussa. Aika repaleinen paita vasemmalta puolelta.

----------


## OJ

Tie on kapea, liian leveä, liian mäkinen, liian tasainen, liian mutkainen, liian suora, viimeinen mutka liian lähellä maalia, viimeinen mutka liian kaukana maalista, tuulee väärästä suunnasta, asfaltti huono, liian liukasta, tms. valituksen aihe. Tourissa on joka vuosi aivan satavarmaa, että kitinää ja vinkumista piisaa ja aina on jollain säämiskä rutussa. Jos kuskeista ei irtoa vinkua, niin sohvaproffat älisevät jostain.

Ehdotan tourin konseptin muuttamista kymmeneksi mäkitempoksi ja startit mielellään 10 minuutin intervallilla.

----------


## Yuggas

Voi ristus sentään. Nyt näitä tapahtuu Tonylle aivan liian usein.  :Vihainen:  :Irvistys:  :Vihainen:  :Irvistys:  :Irvistys:  :Irvistys: 





> @jeremycwhittle: Wilfried Peeters ashen-faced. T Martin's injuries are serious he says. Pat Lefevere even more ashen-faced.



Ja solisluu murtunut. Voivoi.

----------


## Jacq

Cyclingnewsin sivuilta "Tour organizers had already announced that due to the mass confusion and  changing of the finish line, several times, all riders would be given  the same time"

----------


## Leopejo

> Cyclingnewsin sivuilta "Tour organizers had already announced that due to the mass confusion and  changing of the finish line, several times, all riders would be given  the same time"



Ihan hyvä päätös, eikö tuo kuitenkin ollut 6 km, eli 3 + 3, sisällä?

Mitäköhän Hesjedal ym., joka kaatuivat aikaisemmin etapin aikana?

----------


## Hääppönen

Tämä on sitä ranskalaista täsmällisyyttä ja asioiden hoitoa!  :Leveä hymy:  Ei tullut kenellekään mieleen yrittää pakittaa sitä bussia HETI. Ei. Arvotaan sitten maalin paikkaa senverran, että saadaan pienoista hämminkiä aikaiseksi. Toivottavasti Sagan ei ottanut muuta kuin pintanaarmua!

----------


## kuovipolku

En tiedä mutta arvaan että osa maalialueen ongelmista liittyi sen maalirakennelmaan mahdollisiin vaurioihin eli piti bussin irrottamisen lisäksi selvittää oliko mahdollista että hökötys romahtaa juuri kun Cavendish ja kumppanit ovat  sen alla.

Contador twiittasi ja kiitti huolestuneista kommenteista: murtumia ei ole, jää ja lepo riittävät, ranskalainen asfaltti on kovaa.

Näinköhän Kittel ja Kristoff laittavat Cavendishin ja Greipelin tiukoille myös silloin kun kaikki ovat mukana loppusuoralla?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Nyt kun tiedetään että kaikille tuli sama aika niin olisiko kannattanut neutralisoida etappi isomman hässäkän välttämiseksi. Vai olisiko tuo ollut liian epäurheilijamainen päätös kun yli 200km oli kuitenkin ajettu.

----------


## vetooo

*1. etappi, 213,0 km*

1. Marcel Kittel (GER / Argos) 4.56.22
2. Alexander Kristoff (NOR / Katusha) + 0.00
3. Danny van Poppel (NED / Vacansoleil) + 0.00
4. David Millar (GBR / Garmin) + 0.00
5. Matteo Trentin (ITA / OP-QS) + 0.00
6. Samuel Dumoulin (FRA / AG2R) + 0.00
7. Greg Henderson (NZL / Lotto) + 0.00
8. Jürgen Roelandts (BEL / Lotto) + 0.00
9. Jose Joaquin Rojas (ESP / Movistar) + 0.00
10. Kris Boeckmans (BEL / Vacansoleil) + 0.00

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 1/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Marcel Kittel (GER / Argos) 4.56.22
2. Alexander Kristoff (NOR / Katusha) + 0.00
3. Danny van Poppel (NED / Vacansoleil) + 0.00
4. David Millar (GBR / Garmin) + 0.00
5. Matteo Trentin (ITA / OP-QS) + 0.00
6. Samuel Dumoulin (FRA / AG2R) + 0.00
7. Greg Henderson (NZL / Lotto) + 0.00
8. Jürgen Roelandts (BEL / Lotto) + 0.00
9. Jose Joaquin Rojas (ESP / Movistar) + 0.00
10. Kris Boeckmans (BEL / Vacansoleil) + 0.00

----------


## BianchiMan

> Orecalla Francesco Schettino bussikuskina?



Pasi Nurminen?

----------


## Kal Pedal

:Hymy: 

Muuten niin Bruyneel twiittasi hyvän pointin: miten tuossa olisi käynyt jos race radiot olisi kielletty. 
En nähnyt etappia, vaan olen kirjoitetun sanan varassa.

----------


## jjyrki

Haaa!  Olipa viihdyttävä etappi! Maalialueella pörrää bussi, loppuveto tuplana. Pari pyörägladiaattoria sai hieman siipeensä mutta tämähän riski kuuluu ammatin varjopuoliin. Jos tämä on vasta alkua niin kuinkahan ikimuistoinen century edition tästä vielä tulekaan!

----------


## Trekidi

> Nyt kun tiedetään että kaikille tuli sama aika niin olisiko kannattanut neutralisoida etappi isomman hässäkän välttämiseksi. Vai olisiko tuo ollut liian epäurheilijamainen päätös kun yli 200km oli kuitenkin ajettu.



Siitä se äläkkä vasta olisi noussut jos ensin käydään tiukka kirikamppailu loppusuoralla ja sitten tulee ilmoitus että "sorry kaverit,hieno kamppailu mutta tulokset mitätöidään"! Palkintojen ja paitojen jako on osa tätä suurta showta ja tärkeä juttu sekä joukkueille että sponsoreille joten hyvä näin.
 :Hymy:

----------


## Trekidi

> Pasi Nurminen?



Ei ollut Koska Pasi olisi ajanut ryminällä telineen ali eikä jäänyt kädettömänä ihmettelemään ja voivottelemaan,heh... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kal Pedal

+

Neutralisointi pitää kyllä tehdä jo etapin aikana. En muista että etappia olisi koskaan neutralisoitu jälkeenpäin (paitsi juuri kun tänään, eli samat ajat kärkiryhmälle).

----------


## Heikki

Kelailin edes takaisin tuota ison kasan alkua, löytääkseni mistä kaikki kolina alkoikaan. Minusta alkuunpanija oli Kreipel, joka tunki itsensä aivan liian pienestä raosta. Työnsi siinä mennessään vasemmalla olkapäällään Radio Shark -kuskin pois tieltään. Samalla tasapainon ylläpitämiseski oikea polvi levittyi ja tarttui Omega Pharma -kuskin ohjaustankoon ja häntä vietiin asfalttiin. Iso kasa oli tällä valmis.

Kreipel sai tuosta törmäilystään sitten heti rangaistuksen: Omega Pharma -kuski istui suoraan Kreipelin takavaihtajaan, joka pomppi iloisesti irrallaan pitkin asfalttia.

----------


## Jacq

Eurosportilta ainakin hävis km lukema heti kun tuli tieto, että maali 3km aikaisemmin joten vaikee sanoo paljonko oli uuteen maaliin matkaa, täys kiriveto kyllä oli käynnissä joten uuteen maaliin oli varmaa alle 3km jäljellä (3-6km alkuperäiseen) ja kasan jälkeen tuli tieto takaisin siirrosta. Joten jos kaatumis hetkellä matkaa maaliin oli alle 3km, sen hetkiseen maaliin nii päätös meni oikein.

----------


## fyah

Olipahan säpinää lopussa! Oli hienoa huomata että vanha kettu Millar on aika hyvässä tikissä. Hirveet watit jo brittien mestaruuskisoissa ja nytkin melkein kolmen sakkiin kirikamppailussa. Toki suuri osa parhaita kirimiehiä puuttui mutta silti. Jos osuu oikeaan hatkaan saattaa taas ottaa etapin nimiinsä.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Siitä se äläkkä vasta olisi noussut jos ensin käydään tiukka kirikamppailu loppusuoralla ja sitten tulee ilmoitus että "sorry kaverit,hieno kamppailu mutta tulokset mitätöidään"! Palkintojen ja paitojen jako on osa tätä suurta showta ja tärkeä juttu sekä joukkueille että sponsoreille joten hyvä näin.



Tarkoitin neutralisoinnin tekemistä kisan aikana ennen maaliin tuloa siinä vaiheessa kun huomattiin linja-auton vaarantavan maaliin tulon.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Kittelin voitto on sikäli hyvä asia että Saksan isot markkinat heräävät (taas). Jostain luin että isot kanavat eivät Saksassa näytä Touria tänä vuonna johtuen doping-skandaaleista.
Kittelillä keltainen ja muuta menestystä niin siellä alkaa (taas) sama kuume kun UK:ssa nyt.

----------


## Trekidi

> Tarkoitin neutralisoinnin tekemistä kisan aikana ennen maaliin tuloa siinä vaiheessa kun huomattiin linja-auton vaarantavan maaliin tulon.



Niin,siinäkin vaiheessa kisaa oli jäljellä enää reilu kymppi joten komsi komsa... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kal Pedal

Sprintti oltaisi hyvin voitu neutralisoida kymppiä ennen maalia.

----------


## Yuggas

> Eurosportilta ainakin hävis km lukema heti kun tuli tieto, että maali 3km aikaisemmin joten vaikee sanoo paljonko oli uuteen maaliin matkaa, täys kiriveto kyllä oli käynnissä joten uuteen maaliin oli varmaa alle 3km jäljellä (3-6km alkuperäiseen) ja kasan jälkeen tuli tieto takaisin siirrosta. Joten jos kaatumis hetkellä matkaa maaliin oli alle 3km, sen hetkiseen maaliin nii päätös meni oikein.



Kyllä näin, mutta jos siellä oli porukkaa joka oli jäänyt jo aiemmin, niin he saivat tumpelointinsa ansiotta anteeksi. En tosin tiedä oliko. Hesjedalkin oli kai päässyt jo porukoihin mukaan ennen loppuhässäköitä?

----------


## Yuggas

> Voi ristus sentään. Nyt näitä tapahtuu Tonylle aivan liian usein. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja solisluu murtunut. Voivoi.



OP-QS:n tiedote T. Martinin vammoista. Ei onneksi kuitenkaan kai lopulta murtunut solisluu. Tosin on tuossa aivotärähdyksestä alkaen jo muutenkin aivan riittävästi. Oikeastikohan vielä harkitsevat, että Tony jatkaisi kisaa...

----------


## Lasol

> Kelailin edes takaisin tuota ison kasan alkua, löytääkseni mistä kaikki kolina alkoikaan. Minusta alkuunpanija oli Kreipel, joka tunki itsensä aivan liian pienestä raosta. Työnsi siinä mennessään vasemmalla olkapäällään Radio Shark -kuskin pois tieltään. Samalla tasapainon ylläpitämiseski oikea polvi levittyi ja tarttui Omega Pharma -kuskin ohjaustankoon ja häntä vietiin asfalttiin. Iso kasa oli tällä valmis.
> 
> Kreipel sai tuosta törmäilystään sitten heti rangaistuksen: Omega Pharma -kuski istui suoraan Kreipelin takavaihtajaan, joka pomppi iloisesti irrallaan pitkin asfalttia.



Aika lievä rangaistus siitä että keilas parikymmentä kaveria..

Kun Greipel lähtee menemään vetomiehensä takarengasta kohti radioshackin ja OPQS miehen välistä, on vielä reilusti tilaa. Kuitenkin kun Greipel on siinä välissä jo, tila on kaventunut molempien vieressä ajavien toimesta radikaalisti. Greipelin moka oli se, että rupesi heilumaan ja tosiaan varmaan jalallaan keilas Chavanelin joka keilas kaikki muut. Greipel on kuitenkin jo rinnalla ja isona miehenä pitäis pysyä heilumatta ottamaan vähän nojausta. Toisaalta Radioshackin miehellä on osuutensa, just kun Greipel on vierellä heivaa selvän liikkeen Greipeliä kohti eli oikealle. Syytön kaatu tosta kolmikosta eli Chavanel, 2 syyllistä pysy pystyssä.

Toki tekevälle sattuu eikä nää oo vältettävissä. Silti nuo 2 oli syyllisiä tähän.

----------


## vetooo

*1. etapin vammasatoa*

- Janez Brajkovic (SLO / Astana): asfaltti-ihottumaa
- Mark Cavendish (GBR / OP-QS) asfaltti-ihottumaa (lievää)
- Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff): asfaltti-ihottumaa, kova hitti vasempaan olkapäähän ja vasempaan kylkeen, ei murtumia
- Rui Costa (POR / Movistar): asfaltti-ihottumaa
- Roberto Ferrari (ITA / Lampre) asfaltti-ihottumaa
- Tony Gallopin (FAR / RadioShack): asfaltti-ihottumaa
- Tejay van Garderen (USA / BMC): asfaltti-ihottumaa
- Philippe Gilbert (BEL / BMC): asfaltti-ihottumaa
- Ryder Hesjedal (CAN / Garmin): asfaltti-ihottumaa
- Johnny Hoogerland (NED / Vacansoleil): kyynärpää, 15-20 tikkiä
- Ed King (USA / Cannondale): aivotärähdys, ei murtumia
- Andreas Klöden (GER / RadioShack): asfaltti-ihottumaa
- Tony Martin (GER / OP-:QS): aivotärähdys, olkapää (ei murtumia), asfaltti-ihottumaa kaikkialla
- Bauke Mollema (NED / Blanco): asfaltti-ihottumaa
- Peter Sagan (SVK / Cannondale): asfaltti-ihottumaa
- Gert Steegmans (BEL / OP-QS): asfaltti-ihottumaa
- Geraint Thomas (GBR / Team Sky): asfaltti-ihottumaa

----------


## Trekidi

> *1. etapin vammasatoa (päivitän jatkuavsti)*
> 
> - Janez Brajkovic (SLO / Astana): asfaltti-ihottumaa
> - Mark Cavendish (GBR / OP-QS) asfaltti-ihottumaa (lievää)
> - Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff): asfaltti-ihottumaa, kova hitti vasempaan olkapäähän ja vasempaan kylkeen, ei murtumia
> - Rui Costa (POR / Movistar): asfaltti-ihottumaa
> - Roberto Ferrari (ITA / Lampre) asfaltti-ihottumaa
> - Tony Gallopin (FAR / RadioShack): asfaltti-ihottumaa
> - Tejay van Garderen (USA / BMC): asfaltti-ihottumaa
> ...



Toihan kuulostaa ( näyttää) siltä että vuoden kovin skaba on päässyt hyvään vauhtiin heti ekalla etapilla  :Vink:

----------


## joh

> Kittelin voitto on sikäli hyvä asia että Saksan isot markkinat heräävät (taas). Jostain luin että isot kanavat eivät Saksassa näytä Touria tänä vuonna johtuen doping-skandaaleista.
> Kittelillä keltainen ja muuta menestystä niin siellä alkaa (taas) sama kuume kun UK:ssa nyt.



Ammattipyöräily on jäänyt aivan täysin muiden urheilulajien varjoon Saksassa (Berliinissä). Kevätklassikoiden aikaan yritin metsästää (sportti)baaria, joka näyttäisi pyöräilyä, mutta turhaan. Saksalaiset ovat kyllästyneitä pyöräilyn dopingsotkuihin varsinkin nyt, kun ei ole kotimaista tähteä herättämässä positiivista mielenkiintoa. Vaikka pyöräily sinänsä on kovassa huudossa täällä, paljon saa tapahtua ennen kuin Saksassa päästään ammattipyöräilyn suosiossa UK:n tasolle.

Mielenkiinnolla odotan huomisen ja viikonlopun lehtiä.

Tänään (29.6) tosin oli Berliinin paikallislehdessä Berliner Zeitunigissa Jens Voigtin haastattelu.

----------


## Jousi

^ onko saksalainen yleisö kyllästynyt? Vai ovatko vaan median/TV-yhtiöiden kyllästymisen/"tekopyhyyden" uhreja..? 

Ihan vaan näin mielenkiinnosta kysyn...

----------


## A_A_K

> *1. etapin vammasatoa*
> 
> - Janez Brajkovic (SLO / Astana): asfaltti-ihottumaa
> - Mark Cavendish (GBR / OP-QS) asfaltti-ihottumaa (lievää)
> - Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff): asfaltti-ihottumaa, kova hitti vasempaan olkapäähän ja vasempaan kylkeen, ei murtumia
> - Rui Costa (POR / Movistar): asfaltti-ihottumaa
> - Roberto Ferrari (ITA / Lampre) asfaltti-ihottumaa
> - Tony Gallopin (FAR / RadioShack): asfaltti-ihottumaa
> - Tejay van Garderen (USA / BMC): asfaltti-ihottumaa
> ...



Tulikohan nuo Hoogerlandin vammat pelkästään tuosta kasasta? Taisi käydä maissa jossain (60km maalista?) kohtaa ennen tuota kasaa. Näin olin ainakin näkevinäni. Kasa jäikin näkemättä EP:n petettyä.

----------


## rhubarb

> Muuten niin Bruyneel twiittasi hyvän pointin: miten tuossa olisi käynyt jos race radiot olisi kielletty.



No sit tuomariauto olisi varmaan hidastanut porukan tmv.? Tai voisi olla jopa jotain niin radikaalia kuin radiot joihin tulee vain hätä-/vaarabroadcasteja? Maagista. Tosin tästä aiheesta on varmaan tapeltu toisaalla.

----------


## vetooo

> Tulikohan nuo Hoogerlandin vammat pelkästään tuosta kasasta? Taisi käydä maissa jossain (60km maalista?) kohtaa ennen tuota kasaa. Näin olin ainakin näkevinäni. Kasa jäikin näkemättä EP:n petettyä.



Hoogerland ei ollut osallisena viimeisten kilometrien kolareissa. Pyrin keräämään tuohon jonkinlaisen nimilistan niistä polkijoista, jotka kaatuivat 1. etapin aikana.

----------


## OJ

Ilman radioita olisi ainakin puolet porukasta ollut kumollaan ja katollaan olevat pyörät olisivat olleet liekeissä ja ainakin 2-4 kuskia olisi päässyt hengestään. Proffathan ovat yliluonnollisen taitavia pyöräkuskeja kunhan niiltä ei oteta radioita pois.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Hoogerland ei ollut osallisena viimeisten kilometrien kolareissa.



Aivan: hänet kaatoi aivan tienreunaan tai ehkä liian ulos asetettu mainosaita. Hoogerland kertoo twitterissään järjestäjien edustajan käyneen pahoittelemassa tapahtunutta. Hän tviittasi myös kuvan vammoistaan mutta totesi samoilla ettei voi verrata itseään Tony Martiniin. Tallin johto joukkuekilpailussa ja Danny van Poppelin kolmas sija olivat kuitenkin ilonaiheita päivän illallisella.

----------


## fyah

Hyät kuvat! Onko niillä Smirnoff-pulloja pöytä täynnä  :Hymy: ? Katsoo noita kavereiden kaatumisia ASFALTTIIN tollasesta 45-50 nopeudesta ja siitä jääviä jälkiä ja vertaa jalkapalloilijoiden kaatuiluun ja tuskissaan kentältä kuskailuun paareilla ennen palaamista takaisin kentällä 2 min päästä niin välillä huvittaa (nythän tulee sinällään mielenkiintoiset nuorten mm-kisat ES:ltä). Minusta kertoo aika hyvin esim. Hoogerlandin asenteesta etten voisi kuvitellakaan että mies lopettaisi kisaa ikinä PELKÄN 20 tikin takia.

----------


## kolistelija

Orica Greenedgen videoblogissa vähän stressiä tiimiautossa:

----------


## Eepu

Päijät-Hämämäläisessä valtalehdessä Etelä-Suomen sanomissa oli urheilusivuilla Lancen vuodatusta Tourin mahdottomuudesta ja siitä ettei sitä voi voittaa ilman aineita. Lisäksi Lance äijäilee sillä, että vaikka hänet on poistettu tulosluetteloista ei Toureja ole mitätöity ja "kuka ajoi ensimmäisenä maaliin, yhtäkään voittopaitaa ei ole kukaan tullut minulta ottamaan pois" sanailee Lance setä. Huomiota herättävää on, että eilisen etapin voittaja ja loppusekoilu oli huomattavasti pienempi palstamitoitukseltaan sekä ilman kuvaa kuin tämä Lance sedän artikkeli jonka kuvassa hän patsastelee aika-ajo korokkeella, sekä pieni Face avatar nykyisestä pärstästä. Saa nähdä millaisen hulabaloon ja mustamaalaamiskampanjan Suurnarsisti saa vielä aikaan. Toivoa sopii, että vuoden 2013 Tourin ja ennenkaikkea 100 vuotis juhlakilpailun kaikki kusitestit on puhtaita. Muuten koko touhu Suurnarsistin johdolla joutuu unhojen laaksoon. 

Malttoiko kukaan muu katsoa YLE TV-2:sella tulevaa Tourd de France dokkaria, ehkä parasta mitä koskaan Tourin historiasta on normaalitelevisiossa näytetty. Eilen tuli jakso 1903-1960 ja tänään 1960-nyḱyaika. Suosittelen!

----------


## kolistelija

> Päijät-Hämämäläisessä valtalehdessä Etelä-Suomen sanomissa oli urheilusivuilla Lancen vuodatusta Tourin mahdottomuudesta ja siitä ettei sitä voi voittaa ilman aineita. Lisäksi Lance äijäilee sillä, että vaikka hänet on poistettu tulosluetteloista ei Toureja ole mitätöity ja "kuka ajoi ensimmäisenä maaliin, yhtäkään voittopaitaa ei ole kukaan tullut minulta ottamaan pois" sanailee Lance setä. Huomiota herättävää on, että eilisen etapin voittaja ja loppusekoilu oli huomattavasti pienempi palstamitoitukseltaan sekä ilman kuvaa kuin tämä Lance sedän artikkeli jonka kuvassa hän patsastelee aika-ajo korokkeella, sekä pieni Face avatar nykyisestä pärstästä. Saa nähdä millaisen hulabaloon ja mustamaalaamiskampanjan Suurnarsisti saa vielä aikaan. Toivoa sopii, että vuoden 2013 Tourin ja ennenkaikkea 100 vuotis juhlakilpailun kaikki kusitestit on puhtaita. Muuten koko touhu Suurnarsistin johdolla joutuu unhojen laaksoon. 
> 
> Malttoiko kukaan muu katsoa YLE TV-2:sella tulevaa Tourd de France dokkaria, ehkä parasta mitä koskaan Tourin historiasta on normaalitelevisiossa näytetty. Eilen tuli jakso 1903-1960 ja tänään 1960-nyḱyaika. Suosittelen!



Valitettavasti tuntuu siltä että Lance on hyvin todennäköisesti oikeassa, oli narsisti tai ei...

Mutta se ei tee kisasta yhtään vähemmän mielenkiintoista minun silmissäni. Itse kisan seuraamisen lomassa saa jännittää kuka möhlii aineiden glowtimen kanssa.  :Leveä hymy: 


Miten tämän päivän etappi? Pysyykö kirimiehet mukana töppyröiden yli? Siellä olisi ilmeisesti leveä, suorahko ja tasainen maali...

----------


## Yuggas

> Päijät-Hämämäläisessä valtalehdessä Etelä-Suomen sanomissa oli urheilusivuilla Lancen vuodatusta Tourin mahdottomuudesta ja siitä ettei sitä voi voittaa ilman aineita. Lisäksi Lance äijäilee sillä, että vaikka hänet on poistettu tulosluetteloista ei Toureja ole mitätöity ja "kuka ajoi ensimmäisenä maaliin, yhtäkään voittopaitaa ei ole kukaan tullut minulta ottamaan pois" sanailee Lance setä. Huomiota herättävää on, että eilisen etapin voittaja ja loppusekoilu oli huomattavasti pienempi palstamitoitukseltaan sekä ilman kuvaa kuin tämä Lance sedän artikkeli jonka kuvassa hän patsastelee aika-ajo korokkeella, sekä pieni Face avatar nykyisestä pärstästä. Saa nähdä millaisen hulabaloon ja mustamaalaamiskampanjan Suurnarsisti saa vielä aikaan. Toivoa sopii, että vuoden 2013 Tourin ja ennenkaikkea 100 vuotis juhlakilpailun kaikki kusitestit on puhtaita. Muuten koko touhu Suurnarsistin johdolla joutuu unhojen laaksoon. 
> 
> Malttoiko kukaan muu katsoa YLE TV-2:sella tulevaa Tourd de France dokkaria, ehkä parasta mitä koskaan Tourin historiasta on normaalitelevisiossa näytetty. Eilen tuli jakso 1903-1960 ja tänään 1960-nyḱyaika. Suosittelen!



Enpä ole juttua lukenut tai muutenkaan seurannut mistä on kysymys, mutta pikaisella vilkaisulla herran twitteristä voisi saada sen käsityksen, että Lance on puhunut menneestä ja joku kääntänyt sen nykykilpailuihin. Mutta kuten kolistelijakin jo mainitsi, niin puhui missä aikamuodossa tahansa on joka tapauksessa oikeassa. Terveisiä Albertolle, Ryderille ja JV:lle.  :Cool:

----------


## Eepu

Minäkään en toki tarkoita sitä että pyöräilyn kiinnostavuus laskisi tai alkaisin jotenkin inhota lajia. Olen nimittäin 1960 luvun lopulta asti seurannut pyöräilyä ja siitä on urheilulajina tullut jonkinlainen intohimokin. Sen kautta että doping ryvetys on ollut melkoista, se on koskettanut kaikkea huippu-urheilua ja sitä pyykkiä pestään vielä pitkään. Kunhan Norjastakin löytyy miestä/naista tunnustaa niin sitten ollaan vasta ensimmäisellä perusleirillä doping-everestille kiivetessä.

Se on vaan niin mielenkiintoista seurata miten yksi, josta tehtiin lähes ylijumala ja poikkeuksellinen ihminen (Suuri pyöräilykirja Lancesta: Armstrongin suorituskyky ja elimistön eri puskuriarvot ovat poikkeuksellisen korkeat, lähes yli-inhimillisellä tasolla". Paljonkohan kustantajat ja kirjailijat aikovat vaatia korvauksia ja tulojen menetyksiä, nyt kun tämä yli-inhimillisyys on täysin EPO:n terästämäksi todettu.) ja kuinka hän aikoo pelata pelinsä "näinhän ne kaikki muutkin tekee kortilla". Tuleva senaattori ja katolilaisen uskonnon inkarnaation kautta puhdistuva sielu on niin mielenkiintoinen käyttäytymistieteen kannalta.

Mutta, nautitaan taas kerran suuresta seikkailusta ja ollaan kiitollisia siitä, että pahat asiat yleensä painuvat historiaan ja palaavat kultaantuneina, kuten 1900 luvun alun pyöräilijöiden amfetamiini ja shampanja.

----------


## Yuggas

Tony Martin starttaa tänään 2. etapille eilisistä tapahtumista huolimatta. Tuntuu hurjalta, mut kai starttiluvan myöntänyt tietää mitä tekee...

----------


## Lasol

> Tony Martin starttaa tänään 2. etapille eilisistä tapahtumista huolimatta. Tuntuu hurjalta, mut kai starttiluvan myöntänyt tietää mitä tekee...



Jonkinlainen dösä tänään muodostunee, se lienee panzerwagenin onni. Nousua kuitenkin melko paljon eikä tasaista ole kuin ~40km nousujen jälkeen. Keulassa tykitetään täysillä mäkipaita kiikarissa.. Ja tänään niitä pieniä teitä on, eilenhän mentiin valtaosa isoa tietä.

----------


## huttix

> Malttoiko kukaan muu katsoa YLE TV-2:sella tulevaa Tourd de France dokkaria, ehkä parasta mitä koskaan Tourin historiasta on normaalitelevisiossa näytetty. Eilen tuli jakso 1903-1960 ja tänään 1960-nyḱyaika. Suosittelen!



Löytyy toki Areenasta ja toinenkin osa tulee sinne. Ei tarvi katsoa kesken etappilähetyksen

http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1927882

----------


## Kemmi

> Päijät-Hämämäläisessä blaablaa







> Minäkään en toki blaablaa



..ttu, etkö nähnyt tämän ketjun otsikkoa, vai mitä täällä tapahtuu???

Foorumilta löytyy mm. seuraavat ketjut jos jaksaa hieman selata listaa:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ance-Armstrong

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...1-Dopingpaukku

----------


## villef

> Miten tämän päivän etappi? Pysyykö kirimiehet mukana töppyröiden yli? Siellä olisi ilmeisesti leveä, suorahko ja tasainen maali...



Niin, luokitellut nousuthan on kohtuu lyhyitä jopa huippukuntoisille kirimiehillekin. Kansalliselle amatöörihuipulle nuo on aika pahoja, mutta kyllä kait ammattilaisten nuo pitäisi hoitaa.. Tosin, eturengas on kyllä takarengasta korkeammalla paljon enemmän kuin nuo luokitellut nousut.
Ruottin selostajat mainittivat Cavin olevan selvästi normaalia hoikemmassa kunnossa. 
Greipelillä ja Kittelillä (ja ehkä Kristoffilla) saattaa olla vaikeaa, mutta voisi kuvitella että Cav (jos se tosiaan on kevyemmässä kunnossa nyt), EBH, Sagan ainakin nuo nousut suorittaa ainakin niissä rajoissa, että tiimi voi vetää vielä viimeisellä 60km kärjen kiinni.
Näin itte näkisin..

----------


## villef

Yllättävän innokkaasti tuota mäkipaitaa haluavat, vaikka Fillarifoorumilla tiedetään että se on vain säälipaita jota oikeastaan kukaan ei kehtaisi pitääkään..

----------


## villef

> voisi kuvitella että Cav (jos se tosiaan on kevyemmässä kunnossa nyt) nuo nousut suorittaa..



No ei väkisin!

Edit: Siis Saganiin ja EBHhon luotan edelleen.

----------


## fyah

Voeckler! Naama vääntyy ja pyörä kulkee "You know he means business when the tongue hits the bar".

----------


## villef

Miksi BMC vetää? Gilbert meinaa iskeä viimeisessä töppyrässä?

----------


## .jon

Aivan huikee lopetus ja etappi!

----------


## Eepu

Oli! Ja kuinka viimeisellä töppyrällä näytti että ihan muut hoitavat homman. Voittajan saadessa paitaa Peloton mateli maaliin, dramaattinen kisa heti kättelyssä!

----------


## fyah

Tosi hieno loppu etapille maisemineen kaikkineen! Voittajan tuuletus kertoi kaiken oleellisen. Jotenkin on sellanen kutina että tästä taitaa tulla hieno Tour! Toivottavasti vuorillakaan (tai ekassa aika-ajossa) kisa ei heti ratkea Froomelle vaikka kovassa kunnossa ukko näyttää olevan tämänkin päiväisen perusteella

----------


## Eepu

Tämä etappi oli kyllä hyvä osoitus siitä, että aina ei tarvita mitään mammutti vuoria jotta porukka hajoaa, seremonioiden aikana olin katsovinani kisakelloa (Tour de France extra) ja se näytti +17 minuuttia kun viimeinen "autobus" mateli maaliin. Jos tämä pitää paikkansa niin nähdyn joukon koon perusteella usealla riittää poljettavaa jotta tuon eron saa kiinni, ja jos siellä oli joku ennakkosuosikki niin morjens.

----------


## vetooo

*2. etappi, 156,0 km*

1. Jan Bakelaents (BEL / RadioShack) 3.43.11
2. Peter Sagan (SVK / Cannondale) + 0.01
3. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 0.01
4. Davide Cimolai (ITA / Lampre) + 0.01
5. Edvald Boasson Hagen (NOR / Team Sky) + 0.01
6. Julien Simon (FRA / Sojasun) + 0.01
7. Francesco Gavazzi (ITA / Astana) + 0.01
8. Daryl Impey (RSA / GreenEdge) + 0.01
9. Daniele Bennati (ITA / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.01
10. Sergei Legutin (UZB / Vacansoleil) + 0.01

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 2/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Jan Bakelants (BEL / RadioShack) 8.40.03
2. David Millar (GBR / Garmin) + 0.01
3. Julien Simon (FRA / Sojasun) + 0.01
4. Daryl Impey (RSA / GreenEdge) + 0.01
5. Edvald Boasson Hagen (NOR / Team Sky) + 0.01
6. Simon Gerrans (AUS / GreenEdge) + 0.01
7. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 0.01
8. Sergei Lagutin (UZB / Vacansoleil) + 0.01
9. Christophe Riblon (FRA / AG2R) +0 .01
10. Cadel Evans (AUS / BMC) + 0.01

----------


## villef

Se oli sitten Taaramäelle moro tässä kisassa.
105. ja takkiin 5.39..

Voinee alkaa kattelemaan pienempiä kisoja, ei oikein nyt kulje Tourilla..

----------


## Yuggas

> Se oli sitten Taaramäelle moro tässä kisassa.
> 105. ja takkiin 5.39..
> 
> Voinee alkaa kattelemaan pienempiä kisoja, ei oikein nyt kulje Tourilla..



Tai sit se ottaa siimaa, että pääsee irti jollain vuorietapilla joko etappivoitto ja/tai KOM mielessä. Mistä sen tietää.

De Gendt kanssa yli 17 minuuttia kärjestä ja puhui ennen kilpailua, että Alpe d'Huez sopii hänelle. Puheissa ja teoissa snadi ristiriita, jos ei hänkin hae mahkua irtiottoon. Voi tietenkin olla sairas tai jotain, mutta siitä ei ainkaan toistaiseksi tietoa.

----------


## vetooo

Etappivoittaja ja keltapaitainen Jan Bakelants on hieno mies. Hän vastasi meikäläiselle henkilökohtaisesti onnittelutervehdykseen.

----------


## kolistelija

Tänään tuli pistettyä merkillä miten älytöntä tahtia Kiryienka jyskytti piikkipaikalla kun pääjoukko lähestyi viimeistä mäkeä. Ei ollut kovinkaan vaatimattoman näköistä kun suuri osa pääjoukosta irvistää dieselveturin tehdessä työtä keulilla. Ei sillä etteikö Sky:n junassa olisi muitakin hurjia ukkoja, tuo herra vaan on jäänyt mieleen vastaavasta menosta aiemmissakin kisoista.

----------


## HXX1100H

> Tänään tuli pistettyä merkillä miten älytöntä tahtia Kiryienka jyskytti piikkipaikalla kun pääjoukko lähestyi viimeistä mäkeä. Ei ollut kovinkaan vaatimattoman näköistä kun suuri osa pääjoukosta irvistää dieselveturin tehdessä työtä keulilla. Ei sillä etteikö Sky:n junassa olisi muitakin hurjia ukkoja, tuo herra vaan on jäänyt mieleen vastaavasta menosta aiemmissakin kisoista.



Samaa olen miettinyt  ja miehen ilmeestäkään ei ole mitään luettavissa perässä pyristeleville  ..  tyynesti vaan jyskyttää eteenpäin.

----------


## fyah

Jep, todellinen kivikasvo. Suu kiinni ajelee tollasta reilua viittäkymppiä ettei lennä kärpäsiä hampaitten väliin  :Hymy: . Tai oikeestaan näyttää ettei edes aja tosissaan, pyörittelee vaan helpon näkösesti. Olikohan se just Dauphinessa vai missä niin samalla tyylillä veti ylämäessäkin ihan kun ei tuntuisi missään ja sitten vaan yht'äkkiä lopettaa kun ei enää pysty. Hirmuinen ukkeli on kyllä.

----------


## villef

> Se oli sitten Taaramäelle moro tässä kisassa.



Astma vaivaa ja happea ei saa. Yli 160 ei saa sykettä nostettua.
Tiukkaa jo ensimmäisissä mäissä, ja tiesi ettei pääse porukassa viimeistä, joka tykitetään täysillä. Puoleenväliin pääsi mukana, mutta sitten vain edellisissä mäissä saadut hapot uusien kanssa lopetti ajon kesken.

"Ravimid lihtsalt ei aita ja need pillid, mis aitaksid, on keelatud ainete nimekirjas."
Eli sallituilla lääkkeillä ei ole tarpeeksi vaikutusta.

Jatko mennään päivä kerrallaan. Jos astma hellittää, niin silloin etappisuoritus tavoitteena, jos astma pahasti päällä, niin ajetaan rauhallisesti.

----------


## vetooo

> Tänään tuli pistettyä merkillä miten älytöntä tahtia Kiryienka jyskytti piikkipaikalla kun pääjoukko lähestyi viimeistä mäkeä. Ei ollut kovinkaan vaatimattoman näköistä kun suuri osa pääjoukosta irvistää dieselveturin tehdessä työtä keulilla. Ei sillä etteikö Sky:n junassa olisi muitakin hurjia ukkoja, tuo herra vaan on jäänyt mieleen vastaavasta menosta aiemmissakin kisoista.







> Samaa olen miettinyt  ja miehen ilmeestäkään ei ole mitään luettavissa perässä pyristeleville  ..  tyynesti vaan jyskyttää eteenpäin.



Ei mikään ihme, että kirimiehet putosivat eilen jo varhaisessa vaiheessa.

*#TDF, Stage 2. Col de la Serra (5.18 km, 6.58 %, 341 m). Peloton: 12 min 43 sec, 24.44 Kph, VAM 1609 m/h, 6.05 W/kg [DrF].

#TDF, Stage 2. Col de Vizzavona (4.50 km, 6.04 %, 272 m). Peloton: 11 min 16 sec, 23.96 Kph, VAM 1449 m/h, 5.56 W/kg [DrF].
*
FDJ veti ensimmäisen nousun ja alkuosan jälkimmäisestä ylämäestä. Kirijenka siirtyi pääjoukon piikkipaikalle Vizzavonan loppukilometreiksi.

----------


## J T K

OGE:lta erinomainen etappi, Clarke ajoi hienosti hatkassa, lopussa Impey petasi loistavalla ajollaan kiripaikan Gerransille ja tällä kertaa riitti. Hienoa että korkki aukesi, josko vapauttaisi energiaa lisää. Saganilla *itutti kun jäi niin tiukalle, tulee olemaan tulta ja tappuraa jatkossa.

----------


## vetooo

*3. etappi, 145,5 km*

1. Simon Gerrans (AUS / GreenEdge) 3.41.24
2. Peter Sagan (SVK / Cannondale) + 0.00
3. Jose Joaquin Rojas (ESP / Movistar) + 0.00
4. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 0.00
5. Philippe Gilbert (BEL / BMC) + 0.00
6. Juan Antonio Flecha (ESP / Vacansoleil) + 0.00
7. Francesco Gavazzi (ITA / Astana) + 0.00
8. Maxime Bouet (FRA / AG2R) + 0.00
9. Julien Simon (FRA / Sojasun) + 0.00
10. Gorka Izagirre (ESP / Euskaltel) + 0.00

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 3/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Jan Bakelants (BEL / RadioShack) 12.21.27
2. Julien Simon (FRA / Sojasun) + 0.01
3. Simon Gerrans (AUS / GreenEdge) + 0.01
4. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 0.01
5. Edvald Boasson Hagen (NOR / Team Sky) + 0.01
6. Daryl Impey (RSA / GreenEdge) + 0.01
7. David Millar (GBR / Garmin) + 0.01
8. Sergei Lagutin (UZB / Vacansoleil) + 0.01
9. Cadel Evans (AUS / BMC) + 0.01
10. Romain Bardet (FRA / AG2R) + 0.01

----------


## Nikkee

TUESDAY, JULY 2ND - STAGE 4*

Nice / Nice (25km)
*



Joukkueaika-ajo on todella lyhyt, vain 25km mittainen ja sisältää runsaasti pitkää suoraa tietä. Voittajajoukkueen keskinopeuden on odotettu kasvavan yli 55km/h ja ennakkoissa suurimmiksi voittajaehdokkaiksi on nostettu SKY, Lotto-Belisol, Saxo-Tinkoff, Garmin (joukkueaika-ajo voitto vuonna 2011) ja Omega Pharma. Amerikkalaiset nostivat "yllättäen" mukaan vielä BMC:n. Henkilökohtaisesti odotan myös RadioShackin suoritusta, sillä heillä on varmasti tavoitteena säilyttää keltainen paita, vaikka se mitä suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä tulee vaihtumaan. 

Lähtölista:
15:15 Argos-Shimano
15:19 Omega Pharma–Quick Step
15:23 Lotto-Belisol
15:27 Cannondale
15:31 Cofidis
15:35 FDJ.fr
15:39 Belkin
15:43 Garmin-Sharp
15:47 Euskaltel-Euskadi
15:51 Sky
15:55 Katusha
15:59 Sojasun
16:03 Astana
16:07 Movistar Team
16:11 Team Saxo-Tikoff
16:15 Europcar
16:19 AG2R La Mondiale
16:23 Orica–GreenEdge
16:27 Lampre-Merida
16:31 Vacansoleil-DCM
16:35 BMC Racing Team
16:39 RadioShack-Leopard

----------


## Mosse

Miksi Bakelants johtaa kisaa vaikka Gerrans voitti eilisen etapin ja keltapaita Kittel jäi kauas taakse? Ja mistä tuo sekunnin ero muihin tulee?

----------


## Jake_Kona

Ne tuli samassa porukassa ja siksi sama aika. Eilen oli irtiotto jota pääjoukko ei saanut kiinni vaan jäi sekunnin ero  :Hymy:

----------


## Jaaba

Ylen sivuilla oli eilen maininta, että Cavendish kärsii keuhkoputkentulehduksesta. Niinköhän jatkaa vuorille asti?

----------


## villef

Bakelants voitti toissapäivänä sekunnin erolla muihin. Ja eilen sitten tuli samalla ajalla kärjen kanssa maaliin.
Eli Bakelants ajoi eilen keltaisessa, Kittel vihreässä.

Edit. Jahas, täällä oli jo uusikin sivu  :Hymy:

----------


## Mosse

Äh, muistelin toissapäiväisiä tapahtumia, juuri tuota Bakelantsin niukkaa irtiottovoittoa. Eilisistä tapahtumista mulla ei olekaan mitään havaintoa. My bad. 

Tänään onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä kuinka kovaksi keskinopeus saadaan nostettua lyhyellä joukkutempoetapilla.

----------


## X-Caliber

Jos tällaiselle keskustelulle on joku sopivampi aihe / ryhmä niin ohjatkaa sinne. 

Nyt näyttää siltä, että olen Chamonixissa lomailemassa Tourin viimeisen viikon aikana ja etappi 19 näyttäisi päättyvän kohtuullisen lähelle. Mieleen onkin juolahtanut ajatus lopultakin toteuttaa pitkään elänyt haave nähdä joku Tourin vuorietappi paikan päällä.

Kysymys: onko vinkkejä minne tuon etapin varrella kannattaisi koettaa hakeutua katselemaan ja kuinka paljon ennen karavaanin saapumista paikalle pitäisi asettua?

----------


## Työmatkapyöräilijä

Täällä on jotain kokemuksia: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...cea-seuraamaan.

----------


## villef

Saxo ajoi noin 7 miehellä?

----------


## supera

Miten joukkueaikaajossa joukkueen pitää olla kasassa maaliin tulessa ?

----------


## Velluz

> Miten joukkueaikaajossa joukkueen pitää olla kasassa maaliin tulessa ?



Viidennestä miehestä kello poikki.

Edit: Ja ilmeisestikin sen jälkeen tulevat miehet saavat sitten sen ajan, jolla on maaliin tullut. Ei samaa aikaa joukkueen viiden ekan miehen kanssa.

----------


## Velluz

> Saxo ajoi noin 7 miehellä?



Noval sössi jotain matkalla ja sormi/käsi vuotaen "linkutti" perässä. Toista putoajaa en huomannut, että koska tipahti.

----------


## villef

Pudonnu ei vissiin kuin Noval, mutta viimeinen mies ei ainakaan lopussa tehny töitä..

----------


## skiman

Noval oli kai törmännyt valokuvaajaan..

----------


## Velluz

> Pudonnu ei vissiin kuin Noval, mutta viimeinen mies ei ainakaan lopussa tehny töitä..



Jaa juu, Hernandezhan siinä lopussa oli jo niin puhki, että ei jaksanut kuin roikkua perässä.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Hyvä että Gerrans on keltaisessa. Ollut aina vähän ali-arvostettu mielestäni. Milano-San Remon voittokin ohitettiin aika paljon kun kaikki fokus meni Fabbun "epäonnistumiseen".

----------


## Eepu

Hyvä pointti Kailta, itsekkin lueskelin Gerransin voittouutista lehdistä ja siinä sanottiin että edellinen Australialaisen voitto oli Evansin parinvuoden takainen, ikäänkuin kyseessä olisi ihan ensikertalainen ja vasta pinnalle ponnahtanut pyöräilijä. Milano- San Remo on mainosarvoltaan ja käsitteeltään pyöräilyn historiassa erittäin suuressa asemassa ja sen voittaminen Suurklassikon voittaminen on jotain kuuhun matkaamiseen verrattavaa pyörily historiassa. Sama juttu oli Veikkasen pallopaita, harva on maailmassa pitänyt pallopaitaa oikeasti siinä merkityksessä mitä se on Tourilla, kusiaispesässä istumisen ja eukonkannon maassa se ohitettiin komeasti ja pesäpallosta oli kokosivun artikkeli monin värikuvin kun aikuiset miehet hyppivät rähmälleen hiekkakentälle (hieno kansallislaji oikeasti, ainutkertainen)

Onnittelin Veikkasta pallopaidasta kädestä pitäen 2013 Fellmanin ajoissa kilpailun jälkeen ja sanoin hänelle, että äänestin häntä vuoden urheilijaksi. Kuinka moni muu teki niin? (siis äänesti vuoden urheilijaksi)

----------


## Kal Pedal

Nojoo. Syyttävä sormi osoittakoon itseämme. Täällä voivoteltiin Fabianin häviötä enemmän kun Gerransin voittoa (minä muiden mukana). Mainstream-media nyt ei Fabbun mahdollisista "epäonnistumisista" välitä tuon taivaallista.
Veikkasesta olen periaatteessa samaa mieltä.

----------


## ArtK

> Jos tällaiselle keskustelulle on joku sopivampi aihe / ryhmä niin ohjatkaa sinne. 
> 
> Nyt näyttää siltä, että olen Chamonixissa lomailemassa Tourin viimeisen viikon aikana ja etappi 19 näyttäisi päättyvän kohtuullisen lähelle. Mieleen onkin juolahtanut ajatus lopultakin toteuttaa pitkään elänyt haave nähdä joku Tourin vuorietappi paikan päällä.
> 
> Kysymys: onko vinkkejä minne tuon etapin varrella kannattaisi koettaa hakeutua katselemaan ja kuinka paljon ennen karavaanin saapumista paikalle pitäisi asettua?



Jotain kokemuksia: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...our-de-Francea

----------


## vetooo

*4. etappi, 25,0 km (TTT)*

1. GreenEdge 25.56
2. OP-QS + 0.01
3. Team Sky + 0.03
4. Saxo-Tinkoff + 0.09
5. Lotto + 0.17
6. Garmin + 0.17
7. Movistar + 0.20
8. Lampre + 0.25
9. BMC + 0.26
10. Movistar + 0.28

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 4/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Simon Gerrans (AUS / GreenEdge) 12.47.24
2. Daryl Impey (RSA / GreenEdge) + 0.00
3. Michael Albasini (SUI / GreenEdge) + 0.00
4. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 0.01
5. Sylvain Chavanel (FRA / OP-QS) + 0.01
6. Edvald Boasson Hagen (NOR / Team Sky) + 0.03
7. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) + 0.03
8. Richie Porte (AUS / Team Sky) + 0.03
9. Nicolas Roche (IRL / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.09
10. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.09

----------


## villef

Pieni pyyntö Vetooolle..
Saisitko taas ne suosikit myös tuohon GC-listaan mukaan. Pliis...

----------


## Leopejo

> Hyvä että Gerrans on keltaisessa. Ollut aina vähän ali-arvostettu mielestäni. Milano-San Remon voittokin ohitettiin aika paljon kun kaikki fokus meni Fabbun "epäonnistumiseen".



Toisaalta jos Orica olisi ajanut sekunnin tai pari hitaammin, keltapaidassa olisi Michał Kwiatkowski. En tiedä, tuleeko tämä ikinä voittamaan Milano - Sanremoa, mutta aika varmasti hän tulee yllättämään monet urallaan.

----------


## dreamer

Porte kunnossa. Skyn trainerin mukaan ennen touria ajetussa testissä ajoi Col de la Madonen yli 400W keskitehoilla 61kg painoisena. Tekee 6.6W/kg...

​http://www.smh.com.au/sport/cycling/...628-2p2n9.html

----------


## lowhand

Sanokaas kokeneemmaat, joko vajaa 30 sekkaa kärkeen on jo liikaa  (Evans).

----------


## .jon

Gerrans jäi mulle mieleen komeasta voitosta etapilla 14 2009 Girossa, löi Froomen hirvittävässä San Lucan seinänousussa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEGpv0xn0E8.

----------


## fyah

> Sanokaas kokeneemmaat, joko vajaa 30 sekkaa kärkeen on jo liikaa (Evans).



Ei se liikaa ole muttei mikää ideaali lähtökohtakaan. Pyöräilyssä voi sattua yhtä ja toista, varsinkin pitkissä ympäriajoissa ja varsinkin Tourilla. 

Asiasta toiseen, vaarallisen näköinen tilanne joka unohtui mainita oli kakkosetapin aivan loppuvaiheessa kun jackrusselin näköinen koira poukkoili tiellä omistajan yrittäessä saada sitä tulemaan luokseen. Ehti toiselle puolella tietä juuri ja juuri pois pääjoukon edestä. Todella fiksu idea tuoda koira irti katsomaan pyöräilykilpailua, eikö ihmiset oikeesti kelaa mitään vai kelaako jengi et "No eihän siinä nyt niin kovaa ajella ettei Rekku voi irti olla. Minäkin kun kaupassa käyn tällä Helkamalla niin ei se vauhti niin nouse ja minä olin sentään Kivijärven kansakoulun kolmannen luokan neljänneksi paras hiihtäjä perinteisellä tyylillä jne jne." Gilbert varmaan myhäily tyytyväisyyttään sikäli mikäli huomasi koiran  :Hymy: .

----------


## kauris

Katselin samaa hurjan näköistä tilannetta. Miltään kulkukoiralta se ei vaikuttanut ja pois tieltä houkuttelija oli varmasti omistaja mutta olisko kuitenkin ollut hihnassa ja pujottautunut vapaaksi vetämälllä pään pois kaulapannan läpi tms. Tai pidetty varmuudeksi sylissä mutta onnistunut pakenemaan. Ei millään uskois, että kukaan tahallaan vapaana pitää kilpailureitin varrella.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Tuossahan tuo on: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URjIM3v6QhU

Onhan näitä ollut ennenkin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmDIJ68jcHk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3p0dmeecwE

Sitä minä en taasen voi ymmärtää kuinka katsojat kameroineen hyppivät yli viittäkymppiä tulevien pyörien edessä

----------


## Kal Pedal

30 sekuntia kärkeen ei ole liikaa. Mutta ei se hyvä tilanne ole. Sekä Conta että Froome tiimeinen on sen verran kovassa vedossa.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Gerrans jäi mulle mieleen komeasta voitosta etapilla 14 2009 Girossa(...)



Hänen ensimmäinen etappivoittonsa grand tourilla tuli vuoden 2008 Tourin 15. osuudella (Embrun-Prato Nevoso), jolla hän kiri ohi Egoi Martinezin ja Danny Paten. (Baskimaalla hän ei ole välttämättä kovin suosittu sillä Martinez koki Gerransin petkuttaneen eli luvanneen olla taistelematta voitosta jos saa roikkua perässä maaliin saakka...)

----------


## Mattia

> 30 sekuntia kärkeen ei ole liikaa. Mutta ei se hyvä tilanne ole. Sekä Conta että Froome tiimeinen on sen verran kovassa vedossa.



Niin, ei ole liikaa, mutta kun samaan lauseeseen yhdistetään Evans, on pakko todeta, että aivan liikaahan tuo on. Jollekin joka pystyy yhdelläkin vuorietapilla iskemään loppuun asti, tuo ero ei merkkaisi tässä vaiheessa vielä mitään, mutta Cadel ei valitettavasti ole pariin vuoteen pystynyt edes kunnolla roikkumaan, kun aletaan jyrkässä mennä isoa kovaa.

----------


## apuajaja

http://velonews.competitor.com/2013/...message_293232

Mielenkiintoinen juttu Ted KIng eliminoimisesta kisassa neljännen etapin jälkeen kun ei ehtinyt aikarajan sisällä maaliin. King oli loukannut olkapäänsä ensimmäisellä etapilla eikä pystynyt joukkueaika-ajossa ajamaan aikoajopyörällä vaan ajoi normaalilla maantiepyörällä ja aika-ajotangoilla. Putosi ekalla kilometrillä joukkueensa kyydistä ja ajoi soolona 32 minuuttia ja risat. Nyt vielä kiistellään siitä onko ajanotto oikein tehty. Kingin mukaan hänen oma tehodatansa osoittaa, että järjestäjien ajanotto oli virheellinen ja Kingin data antaisi juuri sen verran paremman ajan että mahtuisi limiittiin.

Järjestäjät herätys.

----------


## hape72

> Cadel ei valitettavasti ole pariin vuoteen pystynyt edes kunnolla roikkumaan, kun aletaan jyrkässä mennä isoa kovaa.



Cadelin saavutuksia väheksymättä tuntuu jotenkin tuntuu jotenkin että hän on BMC tiimille pakollinen valinta kapteeniksi kun ei ole oikein muita vaihtoehtoja?

----------


## vetooo

> Cadelin saavutuksia väheksymättä tuntuu jotenkin tuntuu jotenkin että hän on BMC tiimille pakollinen valinta kapteeniksi kun ei ole oikein muita vaihtoehtoja?



On siellä Van Garderen. Ihmettelen, mikäli he eivät aja Van Garderenille. Viime vuoden Tourin tapahtumat eivät ole kadonneet mihinkään pääkopastani.

----------


## fyah

Joo siis itse otin kantaa lähinnä siihen onko 30 sec. liikaa vai ei. En usko että Evans taistelee voitosta, ehkä podiumista, mutta hauska nähdä kumpi sitten on vahvempi lopulta Evans vai Van Garderen. Van Garderen sanoi itse esim. Velon artikkelissa että mikäli Evans alkaa osoittaa hyytymisen merkkejä on hänelle vapaampi rooli tänä vuonna kuin viime vuonna (jolloin Van Garderen oli selkeästi vahvempi).

----------


## Yuggas

> On siellä Van Garderen. Ihmettelen, mikäli he eivät aja Van Garderenille. Viime vuoden Tourin tapahtumat eivät ole kadonneet mihinkään pääkopastani.



Evans oli mielestäni sairaana viime vuoden Tourilla. Silti tosiaan vähän ihmeelliset noi kuviot BMC:llä on, kun Cadel ajoi Giron ja silti Tourin ykköskapteeni. Tässä
 juttua BMC:n Tour kuvioista, äänessä Peiper ja TJVG.

----------


## stoki

Minä en kyllä henk. koht. tykkää yhtään näistä TTT:stä tällaisen kilpailun yhteydessä. Ehkä jonain prologina vielä menis, mutta jo tämän mittaisina ne asettaa kilpailijat ihan eriarvoiseen asemaan. Isot ja rikkaat tallit jylläävät ja vaikka olisit voittaja suosikki, mutta satut ajamaan jossain heikommassa ja köyhemmässä tallissa niin joudut kärsimään siitä ilman, että voit itse varsinaisesti vaikuttaa asiaan. Kuitenkin kun Tourillakin henkilökohtaiset sijoitukset ovat niitä arvostetuimpia niin en ymmärrä minkä takia kilpailun mielenkiintoa ja jännitystä pitää latistaa sillä, että osa kärkeen tähtäävistä ajajista laitetaan heti kättelyssä jotain 30 sekuntia tai 60 sekuntia takamatkalle. Toki, eihän kukaan pärjää muutenkaan tässä kilpailussa ilman joukkueen apua, mutta silti tavallisella etapilla menestyminen on loppupelissä kuitenkin itsestä kiinni vaikka ei olisi yhen yhtä joukkuekaveria enää loppumatkassa mukana. Vahvempien tallien ajajat kun joka tapauksessa hyötyvät normietapeillakin tallinsa avusta enemmän, niin en ymmärrä miksi edun määrää pitää vielä lisätä näillä TTT:llä.

----------


## Yuggas

> Minä en kyllä henk. koht. tykkää yhtään näistä TTT:stä tällaisen kilpailun yhteydessä. Ehkä jonain prologina vielä menis, mutta jo tämän mittaisina ne asettaa kilpailijat ihan eriarvoiseen asemaan. Isot ja rikkaat tallit jylläävät ja vaikka olisit voittaja suosikki, mutta satut ajamaan jossain heikommassa ja köyhemmässä tallissa niin joudut kärsimään siitä ilman, että voit itse varsinaisesti vaikuttaa asiaan. Kuitenkin kun Tourillakin henkilökohtaiset sijoitukset ovat niitä arvostetuimpia niin en ymmärrä minkä takia kilpailun mielenkiintoa ja jännitystä pitää latistaa sillä, että osa kärkeen tähtäävistä ajajista laitetaan heti kättelyssä jotain 30 sekuntia tai 60 sekuntia takamatkalle. Toki, eihän kukaan pärjää muutenkaan tässä kilpailussa ilman joukkueen apua, mutta silti tavallisella etapilla menestyminen on loppupelissä kuitenkin itsestä kiinni vaikka ei olisi yhen yhtä joukkuekaveria enää loppumatkassa mukana. Vahvempien tallien ajajat kun joka tapauksessa hyötyvät normietapeillakin tallinsa avusta enemmän, niin en ymmärrä miksi edun määrää pitää vielä lisätä näillä TTT:llä.



Hyviä pointteja, mutta on TTT:ssä silti oma viehätyksensä ja osa siitä viehätyksestä on, että se kuuluu osana GT-kisaan ja erityisesti Touriin. Tavallaan juhlallinenkin tollanen tiimitempo. Siitä oltava toki tyytyväinen, ettei ollut yhtään pidempi. Se ei mielestäni olisi tuonut enää lisäarvoa nykyiseen verrattuna.

----------


## Tuomo O

Olen vähän samaa mieltä kuin Stoki. TTT on kaikenlisäksi aika mielenkiinnoton stage.

----------


## buhvalo

> Minä en kyllä henk. koht. tykkää yhtään näistä TTT:stä tällaisen kilpailun yhteydessä.



Kuuluu formaattiin.  :Hymy:  Ja olishan se kai vahan turhaa ajella kilpailuun kuuluvasta joukkuekilpailusta ilman joukkueosakilpailua, vaikka tuon lyhyen joukkueTT:n vaikutusj joukuiden valisiin lopputuloksiin on varsin vahainen. Sinansa kylla paskaa heikon joukkueen hyvalle kapteenille, mutta voivoi, pitaa rakentaa joukkue tourille tai klassikoille ja 1vk etapeille. Se on ammattilaisurheilua, rahalla saa ja pyoralla paasee. Tasoitusajot lamminverisille sitten loppukaudesta.

----------


## mievain

Kokeneemmat, kertokaahan nöösille, joko lauantaina hyökätään kovaa vuorella? Ja mikäli, kuka sen tekee? Ratkooko Froome Tourin vuorilla vaiko aika- ajossa? Onko muiden GC- ajajien intresseissä ottaa vuorilla eroa huonon aika- ajo- odotuksen takia? Pystyykö joku ajamaan vuorilla eroa Sky- hirviöön ja Froomeen? Saxo näyttää nimilistan perusteella kovemmalta kuin vaikkapa pari vuotta sitten (toki Contadorilla oli jo Italia ajettuna tuolloin), mutta onko siltikään joukkueesta vastaamaan kun Sky- juna aloittaa tunteettoman jyskytyksen vuorilla? Onko mistään joukkueesta vastaamaan?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Minä pidän TTT:stä. Ja mitä väitteeseen että rikkaat ja kovat tiimit jylläävät kiitos TTT:eiden, niin nehän jyllää muutenkin.
Saa olla pirun kova ajaja jos  voittaa pitkän ympäriajon b-luokan tiimillä.

----------


## Oikku

> Kokeneemmat, kertokaahan nöösille, joko lauantaina hyökätään kovaa vuorella? Ja mikäli, kuka sen tekee?



Ei lauantaina kisaa ratkaista, mutta minä olen siinä uskossa, että Froome ei malta säästellä, vaan yrittää jotain viimeisessä mäessä. Se on aivan toinen tarina, tuottaako se tulosta. Viime vuoden Sky-kapteeni Wigginsiin verrattuna Froome on paljon repivämmän ajotyylin mies. Eikä malttiakaan varmasti ole ihan samaa määrää kuin Wiggolla. Se on sekä hyvä että huono asia, mutta katsojien kannalta erittäin hyvä asia.

Contador on normaalisti erittäin yritteliäs, mutta alkukauden kisat ja ennen Touria annetut kommentit viittaavat vahvasti siihen, että Contador punnitsee iskunsa aiempaa tarkemmin. Hänen on pakko ajaa äärimmäisen viisaasti jos meinaa voittaa.

Ja mitä tulee kisan ratkaisuihin, niin ITT:t ja neljä vuorimaaliin päättyvää etappia. Siinä ovat ne ratkaisun paikat, joilla kisan voi voittaa. Hävitä sen voi millä tahansa etapilla. ITT:ssä kukaan GC-miehistä ei voi ennakolta laskea Froomea voittavansa.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Minä pidän TTT:stä. Ja mitä väitteeseen että rikkaat ja kovat tiimit jylläävät kiitos TTT:eiden, niin nehän jyllää muutenkin.
> Saa olla pirun kova ajaja jos  voittaa pitkän ympäriajon b-luokan tiimillä.



Beesaan.

----------


## villef

Minäkään en TTTstä tykkää yhtään.. 10km teknisenä prologina tosin olis erittäin viihdyttävä..
30s voi nykyään ratkaista Tourin voiton tai häviön.. itse toivon Cadelille hyvää tulosta.. Kuten myös Albertolle, Vallulle ja Puritolle... :Vink:

----------


## Onceagain

Vähän OT, mutta olisi kiva kuulla jostain paljonko Mr. Sagania nyppii tällä hetkellä kun on kolmella etapilla punnertanut itsensä podiumille ja silti nimi löytyy kokonaistuloksissa sijalta 40, 34 sekuntia Gerransin perässä. No nämä karkelot vaatii pitkää pinnaa, joten eiköhän Sagan loista vielä jossain vaiheessa kisaa.

Löytyihän ne Saganin kommentit Cännärin sivulta... ja kuten Vetooo mainitsikin niin Sagan on tyytyväinen suorituksiinsa juuri Vihreän paidan kannalta.

http://tdf.cannondaleprocycling.com/...eille-2285-km/

----------


## vetooo

*5. etappi, 228,5 km*

1. Mark Cavendish (GBR / OP-QS) 5.31.51
2. Edvald Boasson Hagen (NOR / Team Sky) + 0.00
3. Peter Sagan (SVK / Cannondale) + 0.00
4. Andre Greipel (GER / Lotto) + 0.00
5. Roberto Ferrari (ITA / Lampre) + 0.00
6. Alexander Kristoff (NOR / Katusha) + 0.00
7. Juan Jose Lobato (ESP / Euskaltel) + 0.00
8. Ramunas Navardauskas (LTU / Garmin) + 0.00
9. Cyril Lemoine (FRA / Sojasun) + 0.00
10. Jose Joaquin Rojas (ESP / Movistar) + 0.00

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 5/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Simon Gerrans (AUS / GreenEdge) 18.19.15
2. Daryl Impey (RSA / GreenEdge) + 0.00
3. Michael Albasini (SUI / GreenEdge) + 0.00
4. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 0.01
5. Sylvain Chavanel (FRA / OP-QS) + 0.01
6. Edvald Boasson Hagen (NOR / Team Sky) + 0.03
7. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) + 0.03
8. Richie Porte (AUS / Team Sky) + 0.03
9. Nicolas Roche (IRL / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.09
10. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.09

*Kokonaiskilpailun suurimmat ennakkosuosikit 5/21 etapin jälkeen / aikaerot Chris Froomeen nähden*

Chris Froome (GBR / Team SKy)
Richie Porte (AUS / Team Sky) + 0.00
Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.06
Jurgen van den Broeck (BEL / Lotto) + 0.14
Ryder Hesjedal (CAN / Garmin) + 0.14
Andrew Talansky (USA / Garmin) + 0.14
Daniel Martin (IRL / Garmin) + 0.14
Alejandro Valverde (ESP / Movistar) + 0.17
Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) + 0.17
Damiano Cunego (ITA / Lampre) + 0.22
Cadel Evans (AUS / BMC) + 0.23
Tejay van Garderen (USA / BMC) + 0.23
Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha) + 0.25
Andy Schleck (LUX / RadioShack) + 0.26
Bauke Mollema (NED / Blanco) + 0.34
Thibaut Pinot (FRA / FDJ) + 0.39
Jakob Fuglsang (DEN / Astana) + 0.53
Janez Brajkovic (SLO / Astana) + 0.53
Pierre Rolland (FRA / Europcar) + 1.10

----------


## vetooo

> Vähän OT, mutta olisi kiva kuulla jostain paljonko Mr. Sagania nyppii tällä hetkellä kun on kolmella etapilla punnertanut itsensä podiumille ja silti nimi löytyy kokonaistuloksissa sijalta 40, 34 sekuntia Gerransin perässä. No nämä karkelot vaatii pitkää pinnaa, joten eiköhän Sagan loista vielä jossain vaiheessa kisaa.



Sagan ei välitä kokonaiskilpailusta tuon taivaallista. Hänen ykköstavoitteenaan on uusia viimevuotinen pistekilpailun voitto. Etappivoitot ovat bonusta.






> Kokeneemmat, kertokaahan nöösille, joko  lauantaina hyökätään kovaa vuorella? Ja mikäli, kuka sen tekee?



Lauantain vuoristo-osuudella ei välttämättä näytetä kaikkia kortteja, mutta kokonaiskilpailun ennakkosuosikkien välisiin voimasuhteisiin saadaan lisäselvyyttä. Uskoisin, että Froome tulee hyökkäämään, koska Contador ja muut eivät uskalla testata Froomea vielä ensimmäisenä vuoripäivänä. Froome haluaa puolestaan tietää mahdollisimman nopeasti, ketkä ovat hänen ainoat todelliset uhjaakat Tourin vuoristoetapeilla. Ts. Froome painaa kaasupolkimen 90 %:sesti pohjaan ja tarkistaa kyydissä kestävät nimet.






> Ratkooko  Froome Tourin vuorilla vaiko aika- ajossa? Onko muiden GC- ajajien  intresseissä ottaa vuorilla eroa huonon aika- ajo- odotuksen takia?



Tämä riipuu siitä, minkälaiselta tuloslista näyttää 11. etapin tasamaa-ITT:n (33 km) jälkeen. Jos Froome kykenee repimään aikaeroa kaikkiin muihin, niin hän tullee polkemaan vuoristossa konservatiivisemmalla taktiikalla. Yksi asia on varma: keskinkertaiset ITT-miehet - mm. Pinot ja Quintana - tulevat hyökkäämään nousuissa. Froome ja Sky eivät välttämättä välitä heistä kovin paljoa.

Jos ajatellaan realistisesti, niin Contador on ainoa, jolla on hyvät mahdollisuudet lyödä Froome Ranskan ympäriajossa. Todennäköisyydet eivät tietenkään aina päde, mutta lähtökohtaisesti Froome pitää erityisen tarkasti silmällä vain Contadoria. Toki, hän ja Team Sky tulevat pitämään mm. Evansin, van Garderenin ja Rodriguezin lähietäisyydellä, eivätkä he pääse karkaamaan liian kauas merkittävissä nousuissa.






> Pystyykö joku ajamaan vuorilla eroa Sky- hirviöön ja Froomeen? Saxo  näyttää nimilistan perusteella kovemmalta kuin vaikkapa pari vuotta  sitten (toki Contadorilla oli jo Italia ajettuna tuolloin), mutta onko  siltikään joukkueesta vastaamaan kun Sky- juna aloittaa tunteettoman  jyskytyksen vuorilla? Onko mistään joukkueesta vastaamaan?



Joukkueista vain Saxo-Tinkoffilla on sellainen ryhmä, joka kestää vertailun Skyhin. Muilta talleilta löytyy vain yksittäisiä parivaljakkoja, jotka pystyvät  laittamaan kapuloita Skyn rattaisiin. Movistar: Quintana & Valverde,  Garmin: Hesjedal, Martin & Talansky. BMC: Evans & van Garderen.

 Froomen  kellistäminen onnistuu käytännössä kahdella tavalla 1) Team Sky on saatava hajotettua jo varhaisessa vaiheessa vuoristoetappia 2) Froomen vastustajien on ns. liittouduttava keskenään ja rynkytettävä oikein urakalla. Froomen heikkous vuoristossa on se, että hänellä ei ole räjähtävää alkunopeutta iskuissaan. Mikäli Contador on hyvässä vireessä, näemme espanjalaisen lyhyitä ja teräviä hyökkäyksiä. Froome ei pysty vastaamaan niihin välittömästi, vaan hän ajaa eron umpeen tasaisella tahdilla. Tästä kannattaa katsoa esimerkki Vuelta a Españan 2012 3. etapin maalinoususta.

----------


## supera

off topic -kysymyksiä, tämän päivän hatkaryhmää kun seurasin niin onko jokin sääntö miten ryhmässä vaihdetaan vetäjää ?
Kuuluuko vain kisan luonteeseen että veturia vaihdetaan koko ajan nopealla frekvenssillä ?

Selin mainitsi tänään että joku (Martin?) eilisessä aika-ajossa sai sai 1600€ sakot kun pyörässä oli "sateenkaarivärit". Mulla meni tämä hieman ohi, 
mistä oli kyse ?

----------


## Rommeli

> Froomen  kellistäminen onnistuu käytännössä kahdella tavalla 1) Team Sky on saatava hajotettua jo varhaisessa vaiheessa vuoristoetappia 2) Froomen vastustajien on ns. liittouduttava keskenään ja rynkytettävä oikein urakalla. Froomen heikkous vuoristossa on se, että hänellä ei ole räjähtävää alkunopeutta iskuissaan. Mikäli Contador on hyvässä vireessä, näemme espanjalaisen lyhyitä ja teräviä hyökkäyksiä. Froome ei pysty vastaamaan niihin välittömästi, vaan hän ajaa eron umpeen tasaisella tahdilla. Tästä kannattaa katsoa esimerkki Vuelta a Españan 2012 3. etapin maalinoususta.



Tasainen diesel tosiaan mäkeä ylös jyrää. Mikä tuossa Froomen (ja tallikaverinsakin) ajossa pistää silmään, on jatkuva vilkuilu tankoon muutaman sekunnin välein. Watti- vai sykemittariako nuo oikeasti tuohon tahtiin kyttäävät? Vastaavaa ei ainakaan videon alkupäässä näytä kukaan muu tekevän.

----------


## snaappo

> Selin mainitsi tänään että joku (Martin?) eilisessä aika-ajossa sai sai 1600€ sakot kun pyörässä oli "sateenkaarivärit". Mulla meni tämä hieman ohi, 
> mistä oli kyse ?



Samaa ihmettelin...

Cyclingnews.com osasi kertoa seuraavaa:

*No stripes allowed*
 World time trial champion Tony Martin has been  fined 1621 Euros for having the world champion rainbow stripes on his  bike yesterday. According to the UCI, they are allowed for individual  time trials but not for team time trials.
 Omega Pharma-QuickStep manager Patrick Lefevere was naturally not  happy. “World champion Tony Martin Individual & team time trial #  opqs this is scandalous. Good job # UCI destroy your own sport! # fine #  tdf” he tweeted.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tour...injured-in-ttt

----------


## joh

Tämän kisan erikoispiirre on erittäin raskas viimeinen viikko. Froomen etuna olisi saada kasvatettua ero mahdollisimman suureksi ennen viimeistä viikkoa, jotta kisan kontrollointi johtoasemasta olisi helpompaa. Toisaalta samaa viikkoa varten olisi hyvä olla vähän ekstraa sekä Froomen että apureiden reserveissä, jotta kapteeni ei jää suojatta missään vaiheessa. 

Viimeisen viikon rasitus pakottaa kuskeja säästämään energiaa ja jättämään ratkaisujaan kisan loppupään vuorille ja aika-ajoihin. Erityisen jännä nähdä, miten Contador pystyy vastaamaan aika-ajossa. Mielenkiintoisin viimeinen viikko tulisi, jos Conta jotenkin pystyisi selättämään Froomen aika-ajossa. No tämä taitaa olla utopiaa. 

Lauantaina voidaan testailla jotain pientä, mutta kuten joka puolella julistetaan, silloin kisan voi vain hävitä.

----------


## Poursuivant

TdF-kuriositeetti tähän väliin. 

Viisi tsekkiä ja yksi suomalainen (Alpo Kuusisto) on ajamassa tämän vuoden Tour de Francen kickbikeilla läpi. Kyseessä on hyväntekeväisyystempaus, mutta hommaa on suunniteltu jo vuodesta 2005 lähtien. Kova juttu kenelle tahansa - mäessä tosin kuulemma kickbiken meno hyytyy pahemman kerran 10% nousukulman jälkeen, mutta alamäessä pääsee lujaa. Kundit ajavat etappeja päivää ennen varsinaisia kilpailijoita. Tavoitteena on, että ainakin yksi kuudesta pääsisi Pariisiin saakka. 

Projektia voi seurata vaikkapa täällä, twitterissä ja fb:ssa. YouTubeenkin on joitain videoita jo ladattu. Taustajuttua mm. idnes.cz:n verkkosivuilta. Alpon blogia taipaleelta voi lueskella täältä: http://www.kickletour.com/blog/

Jäi bongaamatta kun lomat iski päälle jne jne, mutta olipa tuosta aikeesta juttu jo ennen TdF:a YLEllä.

----------


## .jon

> Froomen heikkous vuoristossa on se, että hänellä ei ole räjähtävää alkunopeutta iskuissaan. Mikäli Contador on hyvässä vireessä, näemme espanjalaisen lyhyitä ja teräviä hyökkäyksiä. Froome ei pysty vastaamaan niihin välittömästi, vaan hän ajaa eron umpeen tasaisella tahdilla. Tästä kannattaa katsoa esimerkki Vuelta a Españan 2012 3. etapin maalinoususta.



Lähinnä tuosta pisti silmään Contan voimattomuus. Contan kintuissa ei vain ole tarpeeksi lihasta kunnon iskuihin, miehenrimpula raukka joutuu käyttämään liian pientä vaihdetta eikä kellään ollut vaikeuksia pysyä mukana. Froomen ei tarvinnut useimmiten edes nousta penkistä, kun Contan iskuyritykset tyrehtyivät muutaman pyöränmitan päässä kadenssikattoon. Ja mieshän tuli tuosta neljän joukosta viimeisenä maaliin.

----------


## PeeHoo

Vande Veldellä solisluun korjauslevyjen ruuvit löysällä kolaron tuloksena ja jatkaminen on epävarmaa, kertoo Velonation.http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/14...uncertain.aspx

----------


## HXX1100H

Kuten vetoo tuolla mainitseekin niin Froome tullee yrittäämään repäisyä , tästähän oli jo  viitteitäkin.  Hyvä vaan jos kokeilee niin voisi se  toisten tarkkaileminen loppua ja saataisiin muiden  paljastamaan korttinsa  esim.  Hoikkakin on ollut hissunkissun   :Hymy:

----------


## Huikkanen

> Minä pidän TTT:stä. Ja mitä väitteeseen että rikkaat ja kovat tiimit jylläävät kiitos TTT:eiden, niin nehän jyllää muutenkin.
> Saa olla pirun kova ajaja jos voittaa pitkän ympäriajon b-luokan tiimillä.



Ja täytyy muistaa, että ne parhaat aika-ajajat eivät ole yleensä niiitä parhaita apuajajia vuoristossa. Hyvän joukkueen kokoaminen on kompromissi apureista joilla erilaisia vahvuuksia. Jos otat joukkueeseen liikaa apureita joista maksimaalinen hyöty TTT:ssä, saatat olla vaikeuksissa vuoristossa.

----------


## J T K

Tuosta maailmanmestarin raitojen hässäköinnistä tulee vain mieleen, kuinka idioottimainen laji tämä maantiepyöräily voikaan olla. Sääntöjä sääntöjen päälle, jotka ovat vielä vähintäänkin kummallisia.

----------


## pulmark

> Vande Veldellä solisluun korjauslevyjen ruuvit löysällä kolaron tuloksena ja jatkaminen on epävarmaa, kertoo Velonation.http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/14...uncertain.aspx



Saman artikkelin mukaan Hesjedalilta on löytynyt kylkiluun murtuma, joten tuskin lienee mahdollisuuksia kamppailla kokonaiskilpailun kärkisijoista. Wegelius lupailee kuitenkin agressiivista ajoa vuorietapeilla, joten kenties Talansky ja D. Martin vapaammassa roolissa jatkossa.

Tulevan viikonlopun etappeihin liittyen uskoisin että ainakin Contador parantelee vielä vammojaan. Taisi olla eilen vielä huolestunut vasemman jalan kunnosta, vaikka sanoi että parempaan päin menossa. Purito, Evans ja Van Garderen jäivät TTT, joten eroa voisi kenties yrittää kaventaa viikonloppuna.

----------


## stoki

Kun kerran aloitin keskustelun TTT:n mielekkyydestä tällaisessa kilpailussa niin laitetaan nyt vielä ilmoille oma ehdotus kuinka siitä mielestäni voisi tehdä tasapuolisemman kaikkia kohtaan. Enkä nyt tarkoita tasapuolisuudella sitä, että hyviä TT-kuskeja ja vahvoja talleja pitäisi jotenkin rangaista siitä että ne ovat tempoajossa hyviä vaan, että myöskään yksittäinen hyvä kuski ei kärsisi tilanteesta niin paljoa vain sen takia, että tallilla ei ole laittaa viivalle kourallista hyviä tempokuskeja. ...niin ja se ehdotukseni: poistettaisiin sääntö ajan katkaisusta vasta viidennestä miehestä ja jokainen joukkueen jäsen saisi oman ajan maalilinjan ylitettyään. Edelleen tarvittaisiin joukkueen panosta hyvään suoritukseen, koska tuskinpa kukaan yksin pärjäisi täyttä joukkueellista vastaan. Eli vahvat joukkueet pärjäisivät ja olisivat etulyöntiasemassa. Toisaalta taas vähän heikommissa tiimeissä lopussa jos porukka alkaa hyytymään voi pari vahvinta jatkaa omaa vauhtiaan viivalle saakka. Tällöin jokainen vastaisi loppupeleissä itsestään ja samalla se lisäisi myös tallin taktisia vaihtoehtoja kuinka TTT:n ajaa.

----------


## Steni

Yep

Eiköhän tämä ole vähän väärä topic omille sääntömuutos-ehdotuksille.

Tuo rupee kyllä muistuttamaan liikaa jo henkilökohtaista aika-ajoa ja
esim. joukkueajon peesihyöty katoaa. 

Minkälaisia on tallin taktiset vaihtoehdot, jos laitetaan jokainen
ajamaan omaa henkilökohtaista aikaa?

----------


## RH1

Eikös tämä foorumi ole juuri oikea paikka omille ehdotuksille? Itse kieltäisin wattimittarien käyttämisen kilpailuissa. Pyöräily alkaa olla kuin prosessinhoitajan ammatti: katsotaan ruudulta että ajetaan riittävän kovaa, mutta punaiselle ei saa mennä :Hymy: . Vielä joitakin vuosia sitten oman kehon kuuntelu oli tärkein apuväline. 

Takaisin kisaan. Lauantain etappi vaikuttaa herkulliselta, vaikkakin kärkimiehet ovat vaan yleensä ajelleet ensimmäiset vuorietapit sulassa sovussa. Oma veikkaukseni on että joku GC miehistä vie voiton, pari menettää mahdollisuuden ja muut kyttäilevät toisiaan maaliin asti. Sunnuntain voittaja jättäytyy lauantaina tarkotuksella minuuttien päähän, sillä seuraavan päivän profiili ennakoi irtioton menevän maaliin asti.

----------


## dreamer

Nykyinen joukkueaika-ajo on ihan hyvä. Tour -joukkue on aina kompromissi erilaisten tavoitteiden suhteen ja joukkueaika-ajo tuo yhden muuttujan lisää yhtälöön.

Mielestäni Froome on joukkueensa kanssa tilanteessa jossa se voi jopa toivoa kovimpien GC -kilpakumppanien iskuja Pyreneillä. Sky pystyy viime kädessä Porten vedolla ajamaan iskut kiinni tasaista vauhtia voimia säästäen samalla kuin mahdolliset iskujen tekijät väsyttävät itseään. Tämän toki muutkin tietävät ja Pyreneillä voidaan nähdä aika varovaistakin kilvanajoa. 

Lisäksi Porten uhka kokonaiskisassa mahdollistaa taktiikan jossa Porte iskee nousussa irti ja muut GC-kuskit on pakotettu ajamaan eroa kiinni jolloin Froome voi vain peesata. Tähän taktiikkaan en usko kuitenkaan vielä Pyreneillä, mutta Alpeilla sitä saatetaan tilanteen mukaan käyttää.

----------


## asb

> Eikös tämä foorumi ole juuri oikea paikka omille ehdotuksille? Itse kieltäisin wattimittarien käyttämisen kilpailuissa.



Tätähän ehdotettiin heti viime vuoden kisan jälkeen. Kiitos Sky Pro Cycling Team.  :Hymy:  Myös ehdotettu radiokieltoa GT-kisoissa (yksipäiväisissä radiot on ok, kun kaikki haluavat ekana maaliin).

----------


## Jaaba

> Tuosta maailmanmestarin raitojen hässäköinnistä tulee vain mieleen, kuinka idioottimainen laji tämä maantiepyöräily voikaan olla. Sääntöjä sääntöjen päälle, jotka ovat vielä vähintäänkin kummallisia.




Näistä sääntötulkinnoista tuntuu nyt nousseen yksi tämänkertaisen Tourin alkupuolen pääaiheista:
http://velonews.competitor.com/2013/...e-rules_293336

http://velonews.competitor.com/2013/...-france_293413

----------


## stoki

Itsekin uskon ...tai no, ainakin toivon, että lauantaina nähtäisiin jonkinlaista joukon harvennusta. Olisi mukava nähdä edes häivähdys tämän hetkisistä voimasuhteista vaikka tuskin kukaan GC miehistä vielä kaikkea likoon laittaa. ...paitsi tietysti ne jotka eivät meinaa pysyä muun ryhmän mukana.  :Hymy:  Jos senttejä pitäisi likoon lyödä, niin omakin veikkaukseni menisi RH1:n tavoin jollekin GC miehelle. Todennäköisesti maalissa vielä tässä vaiheessa useampi mies 10-15 sekunnin sisällä voittajasta.

Sunnuntai voi sen sijaan GC tapahtumien suhteen olla suhteellisen tylsä. Tosin vähän epäilen hatkankin onnistumista, kun kolmen peräkkäisen 1 kategorian nousun aikana kärkitallit kuitenkin pitävät pelotonin vauhdin kohtuullisena. Lisäksi lopun noin 30km laskuvoittoinen osuus kerää vielä porukkaa yhteen. Toisaalta ei kyllä ole mitään tietoa minkälainen on lasku La Hourquette d'Ancizanilta alas ja sitä myöten maaliin. Ainakin GoogleMapsin perusteella näyttää alkuosa olevan vähän kapeampaa tietä sisältäen pari tiukkaa neulansilmää ja loppuosa taas aika suoraa ja suoraviivaista kohtuullisen kokoista tietä. Ehkä jos laskun alkuosan jyrkemmällä, kapeammalla ja teknisemmällä osalla joku kamikaze onnistuisi saamaan eroa muuhun ryhmään voisi se kantaa maaliin saakka, mutta vähän epäilen tätä.





> Tuo rupee kyllä muistuttamaan liikaa jo henkilökohtaista aika-ajoa ja esim. joukkueajon peesihyöty katoaa. 
> 
> Minkälaisia on tallin taktiset vaihtoehdot, jos laitetaan jokainen ajamaan omaa henkilökohtaista aikaa?



En ymmärrä miten se peesihyötyyn vaikuttaisi, jos jokainen saa oman ajan eikä kuten nyt, että vähintään viidelle kärkimiehelle tulee sama aika? Edelleen joukkuekavereiden panosta tarvittaisiin, koska eihän kukaan yksin pärjäisi toisen tallin 9 miehen junaa vastaan vaikka olisi millainen Cancellara sähkömoottorilla. Edelleen siis vahvemmat tallit olisivat etulyöntiasemassa. Toisaalta taas kun todennäköisesti joka joukkueessa on vain se 1-2 ajajaa joille kokonaiskilpailun sijoituksella on merkitystä niin tällä tavoin myös heikommille joukkueille tulisi edemmän pelivaraa erilaisiin variaatioihin saada tiimin kärkimiehet mahdollisimman nopeasti maaliin. Nythän pahimmassa tapauksessa tarvitsee himmailla vauhtia, jotta saataisiin edes viisi miestä samassa nipussa maalilinjan ylitse. No mutta kuten todettua, omat kannattajansa myös nykyisellä systeemillä ja omat taktiset aspektinsa siinäkin, joten turha asiaa sen enempää puida. Ei se UCI kuitenkaan Fillarifoorumilta käy sääntöehdotuksia lukemassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## vakevves

> Tuosta maailmanmestarin raitojen hässäköinnistä tulee vain mieleen, kuinka idioottimainen laji tämä maantiepyöräily voikaan olla. Sääntöjä sääntöjen päälle, jotka ovat vielä vähintäänkin kummallisia.



Ikään kuin viilaamalla pilkkua välineasioissa, pyöräilypomot kuittaavat löperyydet dopingkuvioissa. Pyöräilyn huono maine on pyöräilijöiden oma vika, kun ei ole tahtoa laittaa asioita kuntoon. Muistuttaa tilannetta jääkiekkoväkivallassa. Säännöt kieltävät toisen tahallisen vahingoittamisen, mutta sääntötulkinnat ovat niin löperöt, että väkivalta rehottaa.

----------


## VesaP

> Ikään kuin viilaamalla pilkkua välineasioissa, pyöräilypomot kuittaavat löperyydet dopingkuvioissa. Pyöräilyn huono maine on pyöräilijöiden oma vika, kun ei ole tahtoa laittaa asioita kuntoon. Muistuttaa tilannetta jääkiekkoväkivallassa. Säännöt kieltävät toisen tahallisen vahingoittamisen, mutta sääntötulkinnat ovat niin löperöt, että väkivalta rehottaa.



Nyt puhuu mies asiaa. Syytä olisi ennemmin vaikka saada D-vitamiinit kuriin kuin sakottaa moninkertaista maailmanmestaria jolla on mm-raidat pyörässään siinä lajissa missä on maailmanmestaruutensa voittanut. Naurettavaa pelleilyä.

Ja vaikka en lätkää seuraa (ei ne aitiossa räkijät kiinnosta), niin samaa mieltä tuostakin.

----------


## Warlord

Pari kysymystä Touriin liittyen:

Mikä on ruudun vasemmassa yläkulmassa välillä vilahtava mikrofonin kuva?
Mistä käsin arvon Selinit selostavat Touria (tai muita ympäriajoja/kisoja)?

----------


## Yuggas

JVDB joutui keskeyttämään. Sai liian pahaa osumaa 5. etapin lopussa syntyneessä kasassa eikä enää pysty jatkamaan. S*tanan FDJ-pelle Bouhanni, kattois ny vähän miten ajaa.  :Vihainen:  :Vihainen:  :Irvistys:

----------


## VesaP

> Mikä on ruudun vasemmassa yläkulmassa välillä vilahtava mikrofonin kuva?



Mikrofoni ilmestyy kun alkaa tulla kaiuttimista jostakin tiimiautosta tulevaa käskytystä/informaatiota jollekin kuskille/tiimille. En tiedä millä perusteella ohjaajat valkkaa radioliikenteestä just telkkariin tulevat jutustelut.

----------


## villef

Olihan EBHlla Norjan lipun värit tempopyörän takahaarukassa? Vai näinkö ihan omiani?
Saako kansallisen mestarin väritys olla, mutta maailmanmestarin ei?

----------


## fyah

> Olihan EBHlla Norjan lipun värit tempopyörän takahaarukassa? Vai näinkö ihan omiani?
> Saako kansallisen mestarin väritys olla, mutta maailmanmestarin ei?



Oli Norjan lipun värit EBH:lla ja sama tuli itselläkin mieleen.

----------


## VesaP

> Oli Norjan lipun värit EBH:lla ja sama tuli itselläkin mieleen.



Eikös Sancheksella ole yleensä ajokengissä ollut olympiarenkaat o-voiton kunniaksi? Toki jos ne temposuojilla oli peitetty, niin ehkä UCIn haukansilmät ei ole niitä huomanneet. Tuskin o-voittoakaan saa mainostaa jos ei mm-kultaa.

Jeps, on:



Hmm... Vähintään 2v kilpailukieltoa tuostakin järkyttävästä rikkeestä!

----------


## asb

> Selin mainitsi tänään että joku (Martin?) eilisessä aika-ajossa sai sai 1600€ sakot kun pyörässä oli "sateenkaarivärit". Mulla meni tämä hieman ohi, 
> mistä oli kyse ?



Satenkaarelle on kaksi paikkaa. Paidassa sitä saa käyttää, jos on mestari. Varusteissa sitä saa käyttää, jos varusteilla on voitettu mestaruus. Varusteissa käytöstä pitää maksaa UCI:lle lisenssimaksu. Paisassa käytöstä ei.

Sopimusteknisesti tulkittuna Martinin sponsorit yrittivät kiertää UCI:n sateenkaarilisensointimääräyksiä. Ei sen kummempaa. Tosiasiassa mekaanikot eivät vain tajunneet tekevänsä väärin.

Edit: ylempää voi lukea mitä käy, kun tunteet painaa päälle vaikkei asiasta mitään tiedetä. Ei hemmetti teidän kanssanne...

Kansallisten lippujen värien käyttöä ei yllättäen UCI voi kieltää pyörissä, joten EB saa ne maalata pyöräänsä. Aikoinaanhan jokaisessa Ranskassa tehdyssä pyörässä oli trikolori jossain kohtaa. Olympiakomitea taasen määrää olympiarenkaista.

 Ja tuo perkeleen Lefevre kyllä tietää säännöt. Myöntäisi suoraselkäisesti että tallin mekaanikot kämmäsivät ja ottaisi vastuun sen sijaan, että yrittää syyttää UCI:ta. Aiglesta tulee paljon paskaa, mutta nyt haukutaan väärää puuta.

----------


## Laeski

> Pari kysymystä Touriin liittyen:
> Mistä käsin arvon Selinit selostavat Touria (tai muita ympäriajoja/kisoja)?



€sportin suomenkieliset selostukset tulee pääsääntöisesti Hiekkaharjun vesitornin varjosta Vantaalta.

----------


## RH1

> JVDB joutui keskeyttämään. Sai liian pahaa osumaa 5. etapin lopussa syntyneessä kasassa eikä enää pysty jatkamaan. S*tanan FDJ-pelle Bouhanni, kattois ny vähän miten ajaa.



Monesko kerta kun Bouhanni törttöilee ja muita sattuu? Siihen vielä päälle kerrat kun mies on törttöillyt ja muille  on meinannu käydä todella pahasti! Vuosi pelikieltoa!

----------


## RH1

Joo Sky:n aikakaudella konemaisuus on pahentunut, mutta hommat ovat pikkuhiljaa menneet siihen suuntaan. Evans vois olla wattimittareiden ykkösmainoskasvo. Tekniikka kehittyy ja tehomittarit ovat nykypäivää, mutta pyöräilyyyn tulee kuulua tietynlaista luovaa hulluutta varsinkin vuorilla.

----------


## Warlord

> Mikrofoni ilmestyy kun alkaa tulla kaiuttimista jostakin tiimiautosta tulevaa käskytystä/informaatiota jollekin kuskille/tiimille. En tiedä millä perusteella ohjaajat valkkaa radioliikenteestä just telkkariin tulevat jutustelut.



Tai siis pitäisi tulla... Eipä nuo Selinitkään enää siihen reagoi, kuten vielä ekalla etapilla. 

Mistä käsin Selinit selostavat, tietääkö kukaan?

----------


## Maped

Lotto-Belisolilta tyylipuhdas suoritus, kun Greipel pääsi Hendersonin hirmuvedon jälkeen avaamaan oman kirinsä viimeisenä keulapaikalta, ei muilla jäänyt minkäänlaisia mahdollisuuksia. Kaunista katsottavaa kun homma pelaa täydellisesti; kuten jurosportin aftershow'n sedät hauskasti lohkaisivat, täydellisesti toteutettu gorilla-taktiikka. Kumman flegmaattisia olivat muut kirijunat kyllä tänään, liekö sivari vienyt tuulen purjeista.

----------


## juhoo

> Mistä käsin Selinit selostavat, tietääkö kukaan?







> €sportin suomenkieliset selostukset tulee pääsääntöisesti Hiekkaharjun vesitornin varjosta Vantaalta.

----------


## Warlord

Silmä käteen...

----------


## Oikku

Kjell Carlström arvelee, että Froomen isku voi tulla jo lauantaina. http://www.kaleva.fi/urheilu/carlstr...ntaina/634979/

----------


## vetooo

*6. etappi, 176,5 km*

1. Andre Greipel (GER / Lotto) 3.59.02
2. Peter Sagan (SVK / Cannondale) + 0.00
3. Marcel Kittel (GER / Argos) + 0.00
4. Mark Cavendish (GBR / OP-QS) + 0.00
5. Juan Jose Lobato (ESP / Euskaltel) + 0.00
6. Alexander Kristoff (NOR / Katusha) + 0.00
7. Jose Joaquin Rojas (ESP / Movistar) + 0.00
8. Danny van Poppel (NED / Vacansoleil) + 0.00
9. Roberto Ferrari (ITA / Lampre) + 0.00
10. Samuel Dumoulin (FRA / AG2R) + 0.00

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 6/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Daryl Impey (RSA / GreenEdge) 22.18.17
2. Edvald Boasson Hagen (NOR / Team Sky) + 0.03
3. Simon Gerrans (AUS / GreenEdge) + 0.05
4. Michael Albasini (ITA / GreenEdge) + 0.05
5. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 0.06
6. Sylvain Chavanel (FRA / OP-QS) + 0.06
7. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) + 0.08
8. Richie Porte (AUS / Team Sky) + 0.08
9. Nicolas Roche (IRL / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.14
10. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.14

----------


## vetooo

> Ja täytyy muistaa, että ne parhaat aika-ajajat eivät ole yleensä niiitä parhaita apuajajia vuoristossa. Hyvän joukkueen kokoaminen on kompromissi apureista joilla erilaisia vahvuuksia. Jos otat joukkueeseen liikaa apureita joista maksimaalinen hyöty TTT:ssä, saatat olla vaikeuksissa vuoristossa.



Seuraavaan yksittäiseen asiaan ei helposti tule kiinnitettyä huomiota. Saxo-Tinkoffissa Matteo Tosattolla on aivan oma roolinsa apuajajana. Tasamaaetappien hektisillä hetkillä Alberto Contador ei ole kenenkään muun paitsi Tosatton peesissä. Tästä syystä kokenut italialainen on saanut lempinimen Contadorin henkivartija. 6. etapin lopussa Contador tuotiin aivan kärkeen Tosatton toimiessa tuulenhalkojana. Tosatto on vapautettu juomakuskin tehtävästä.






> Nyt puhuu mies asiaa. Syytä olisi ennemmin vaikka  saada D-vitamiinit kuriin kuin sakottaa moninkertaista maailmanmestaria  jolla on mm-raidat pyörässään siinä lajissa missä on  maailmanmestaruutensa voittanut. Naurettavaa pelleilyä.



Odotankin  jo, milloin on ajankohtaista siirtyä d-ketjuun. Se ei petä koskaan -  VesaP ja D-paukku -ketju. *pössyttelynassu (kateissa)*

----------


## vetooo

Huonoja uutisia. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) kaatui 6. etapilla ja loukkasi polvensa. Vamma vaikuttaa todennäköisesti Quintanan suorituksiin Pyreneillä. Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha) veti myös katolleen 6. osuudella. Hänen vasen puoli otti ensimmäisenä osumaa ranskalaisasfalttiin. Kyynärpää ja lonkka kärsivät jonkinlaisia vaurioita.

Jurgen van den Broeck (BEL / Lotto) ei startannut 6. etapille polvivamman takia. Nacer Bouhannin (FRA / FDJ) six-päck sekaisin - keskeytys. Fredrik Kessiakoff (SWE / Astana) keskeytti 6. osuudella aiempien vammojen seurauksena. Kessiakoffilla kipeytynyt polvi ja ranteessa mahdollinen murtuma. Janez Brajkovic (SLO / Astana) heitti pyyhkeen kehään, eikä mies lähde 7. etapille perjantaina. Brajkovicilla paha haava vasemmassa polvessa ja muita vammoja.

Myös seuraavilla ajajilla pulmia: Mark Cavendish (kaatuminen / asfaltti-ihottumaa), Brice Feillu (polvi), Jonathan Hivert (kyyärpää), Blel Kadri (?), Adriano Malori (iskias), Juan Jose Oroz (selkä), Maarten Wynants (hyönteisen purema reidessä)

----------


## kuovipolku

Movistarin mukaan Quintanan polvessa ei ole lievää turvotusta pahempaa ja ajaja itse uskoo polven olevan täysin kunnossa kun päästään Pyreneille. Tallin kuskit kuvaavat päivää tähän mennessä raskaimmaksi: tuuli teki ajosta hermostunutta ja nykivää, kukaan ei halunnut jäädä väärälle puolelle tai väärän porukkaan, kiihdytyksiä, kyynerpäitä, jarrutuksia ja yhtämittaista jännittyneisyyttä koko päivä.

----------


## Kiinankeisari

Kun tässä on nyt ollut muutama selvä kirietappi niin olen ihmetellyt mihin on kadonnut viime vuoden Vueltassa loistanut saksalainen kiritykki John Degenkolb? Onko tourilla mukana vielä kovempia sprinttereitä vai onko saksalainen liikenteessä puolikuntoisena? Jos en nyt ihan väärin muista niin viime vuoden Vueltassa oli tosiaan vakuuttava, useampi etappivoitto jne.

----------


## VesaP

> Kun tässä on nyt ollut muutama selvä kirietappi niin olen ihmetellyt mihin on kadonnut viime vuoden Vueltassa loistanut saksalainen kiritykki John Degenkolb? Onko tourilla mukana vielä kovempia sprinttereitä vai onko saksalainen liikenteessä puolikuntoisena? Jos en nyt ihan väärin muista niin viime vuoden Vueltassa oli tosiaan vakuuttava, useampi etappivoitto jne.



Taisi olla että Vueltassa oli aika keskinkertainen kiriosasto viime syksynä? Joten JD sai loistaa. Täällä Tourilla taitaa olla nyt ruuti vähän kuivempaa vielä jengillä... Tosin Cavendishin ruuti jotenkin tuntuu ei niin kuivalta mitä aikaisempina vuosina?





> Odotankin  jo, milloin on ajankohtaista siirtyä d-ketjuun.



Pelottavan hiljaista ollut D-osastolla nyt koko tourin ajan! Tämän on pakko olla jotain tyyntä juuri ennen megamyrskyä... Joku todella iso kala muhii jossain poukamassa nyt ja on lipsahtamassa pyydykseen näillä hetkillä tai jotain vastaavaa!  :No huh!:  Tai ainakin Lance julkistaa Oprahille jossain ensiviikon showssaan että tekee taas ComeBackin koska ei ole koskaan jäänyt kiinni mistään myrkyistä! Se aikaisempi haastattelu oli tehty ei täydessä mielentilassa joten sanomisia ei voi ottaa todesta. Valaehtoisestihan Länssi on todennut ettei ole koskaan nähnytkään D-aineita.

No, onneksi Pat saa nuo pikkurikolliset kuriin (Tony Martinin) kun väärään paikkaan on vääränväriset raidat pirulaiset maalanneet! Tourilta pitäs sulkea tuommoset pyöräilyn imagoa pilaavat (siis Tony Martin)!!!

----------


## Jacq

Argosin suunnitelmana on ollut, että täysin tasasella, kuten eilen Kittel hoitaa kirit ja vähän mäkisemässä missä Kittel jää kyydistä Degenkolb hoitaa, jos pysyy mukana. Vielä enemmän kuvasta on kadottu Goss. Edellisellä tourilla oli kuitenkin tasasesti viiden sakissa, eilen 15 eikä aikaisemmillakaan etapeilla ole kulkenut.

----------


## RH1

Hurja kahden miehen irtiotto 4min karussa-->massakiri myös tänään. Siis vaikka Jens Voigt on hatkassa.

----------


## kukavaa

ois kyllä mukava päivä jo jenssi veis.

----------


## kauris

Espoossa Elisan kaapelissa ei näy eurosportin kuva tällä hetkellä?!? Kaikki muut kanavat tomii mutta eurosport on ihan mustaa ruutua vaan. Prkl.

hmm. tai siis kanavakortin perusmaksuun kuuluvat muutkaan kuten travel chanell ei näy. Ylen perukanavat yms. näkyy.

edit:
Onkin vissiin ihan valtakunnallinen, kun Elisan sivuilla oli tällainen häiriötiedote:

5.7.2013 16:57
Häiriö Elisan useissa MaksuTV-kanavissa 05.07.2013 klo 16:46 alkaen

edit: Jes! nyt tuli kuva takas

----------


## mievain

Jäikö sprintterit mäkeen vai onko siellä taas rytissyt?

----------


## Vitamin A

Kuvayhteys on takaisin!!!!

----------


## Korppu

> Jäikö sprintterit mäkeen vai onko siellä taas rytissyt?




Jäivät vauhdista.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Varsin hupaisat taktiikat tänään. Jos Sagan nyt ryssii niin tallikaverit ei ehkä kiitä, sen verran pitkään on Cannondale jyhkinyt kärjessä. Cannondalen kannalta onneksi Bakelants on hatkassa niin Orica-Greenedge jeesaa.

Jos olisin itse hatkassa niin en tykkäisi Bakelantsin läsnäolosta. Kun Cannondale on väsyttänyt itseään niin pitkästi, hatkalla olisi mahdollisuus yhtä tallia vastaan.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ei ryssinyt Sagan. Näin raa'alla tiimityöllä en ole ennen nähnyt etappivoittoa taottavan.

----------


## mievain

Hattu päästä. Toivottavasti vie vihreän.

----------


## .jon

Taas hieno etappi! Tähän asti Tour on tarjoillu mahtavaa pyöräurheilua  :Hymy:  Cännärit on kovia jätkiä ja ansaitsivat voittonsa. 

Orican joukkuehenkeä on myös mahtava seurata.

----------


## snaappo

Jeh, tulihan se Saganin voitto viimein.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Olihan se komeata katsottavaa kun Cannondale jyräsi. Toisaalta: kun Sky tekee saman(tyyppisesti) niin valitus ja poru on suuri, minullakin.

----------


## Straiss

Olihan hieno etappi tänään seurata. Cännäri ja Sagan  :Cool:  
En tiedä tarkalleen mistä ne omat antisympatiat Skyta ja esim. Omegan Cavendishia kohtaan juontuu. Joka tapauksessa nautin suuresti Cannondalen junasta (vs. Skyn vastaava) sekä Cavendishin putoamisesta niin varhaisessa vaiheessa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Cav nyt oli kaamea kusipää menestyksensä alkuaikoina. Sprintterit usein on, vrt Cipollini.
tästä kuitenkin Cav on petrannut huomattavasti, aikuistunut (tai sitten sen media-koneisto vaan on ryhtynyt toimimaan).  Ehkä nyt syy että siitä ei tykätä on vaan sen ylivoimaisuus ja se että sen tiimi(t) pyörii vaan sen ympärillä, vaikka siinä on ihan puhdas logiikka.
sama SKYn suhteen- ei ne mitään pahaa ole tehneet, ovat vaan tällä hetkellä ylivoimaisia tiiminä. Muutaman vuoden kuluttua on joku muu.

----------


## Tregård

> Cav nyt oli kaamea kusipää menestyksensä alkuaikoina. ...  Ehkä nyt syy että siitä ei tykätä on vaan sen ylivoimaisuus ja se että sen tiimi(t) pyörii vaan sen ympärillä, vaikka siinä on ihan puhdas logiikka.
> sama SKYn suhteen- ei ne mitään pahaa ole tehneet, ovat vaan tällä hetkellä ylivoimaisia tiiminä. Muutaman vuoden kuluttua on joku muu.



 Parasta mitä huippupyöräilijä voi urallaan tehdä on hävitä.

----------


## syte

Tänä vuonna ei intensiteetti (täällä foorumilla) ole TdF-asioista samalla tasolla kuin muutama vuosi sitten. Silloin vaihdettiin viestiä kun äijät vaihto vaihdetta, oltiin melkein mäessä itsekin... ehkä intensiteetti odottaa sitä mäkeä. Antakaa rakkaalle aikaa korjata haavoja mitä tullut. Sydän on mukana, pienikin, se on tässä. Kuninkaiden laji, taistelijoita kaikki. Huomenna ihaillaan lisää ja ollaan melkein mäessä itsekin...

----------


## vetooo

*7. etappi, 205,5 km*

1. Peter Sagan (SVK / Cannondale) 4.54.12
2. John Degenkolb (GER / Argos) + 0.00
3. Daniele Bennati (ITA / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.00
4. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 0.00
5. Edvald Boasson Hagen (NOR / Team Sky) + 0.00
6. Francesco Gavazzi (ITA / Astana) + 0.00
7. Tony Gallopin (FRA / RadioShack) + 0.00
8. Arthur Vichot (FRA / FDJ) + 0.00
9. Manuele Mori (ITA / Lampre) + 0.00
10. Sylvain Chavanel (FRA / OP-QS) + 0.00

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 7/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Daryl Impey (RSA / GreenEdge) 27.12.29
2. Edvald Boasson Hagen (NOR / Team Sky) + 0.03
3. Simon Gerrans (AUS / GreenEdge) + 0.05
4. Michael Albasini (SUI / GreenEdge) + 0.05
5. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 0.06
6. Sylvain Chavanel (FRA / OP-QS) + 0.06
7. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) + 0.08
8. Richie Porte (AUS / Team Sky) + 0.08
9. Nicolas Roche (IRL / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.14
10. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.14

----------


## .jon

> Olihan hieno etappi tänään seurata. Cännäri ja Sagan  
> En tiedä tarkalleen mistä ne omat antisympatiat Skyta ja esim. Omegan Cavendishia kohtaan juontuu. Joka tapauksessa nautin suuresti Cannondalen junasta (vs. Skyn vastaava) sekä Cavendishin putoamisesta niin varhaisessa vaiheessa.



Mulla ei oo mitään varsinaisia antisympatioita Cavia ja Skyta kohtaan, mut Saganin ja Hushovdin kaltaset "universaalimmat" sprintterit on musta vaan parempia pyöräilijöitä ku 200km junansa perässä roikkuvat, 50 metrin sankarit. Jotka tippuu kyydistä jos matkalla on mäki. 

Ja toki Sagan kaikkine hölmöilyineenkin on huomattavasti Cavia miellyttävämpi mediapersoona  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mievain

Tänään mäkeen. Tätä on nyt taas odotettu eka viikko. Henkkoht toivon kovaa kilvanajoa. Se, kuka ensimmäisenä maaliin saapuu, on loppujen lopuksi sama. Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä jotakin "normaalista" poikkeavaa. Jos ei muuten niin Skyn rynkytyksen häiritsemiseksi.

----------


## Vompo

> Tänään mäkeen. Tätä on nyt taas odotettu eka viikko. Henkkoht toivon kovaa kilvanajoa. Se, kuka ensimmäisenä maaliin saapuu, on loppujen lopuksi sama. Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä jotakin "normaalista" poikkeavaa. Jos ei muuten niin Skyn rynkytyksen häiritsemiseksi.



Toivottavasti ennakkoon suosikiksi luetut kokeilevat vähän toisiaan tänään. Iskeekö Froome, kuten Carlström arveli? Mitä tekee Contador, pystyykö vastaamaan? Varmasti mielenkiintoinen etappi tulossa ja joukkueiden vuorikauriita, niin kapteeneja kuin apuajajiakin testataan tänään.

----------


## vetooo

*la 6.7., 8. etappi, Castres - Ax 3 Domaines, 195,0 km*
 
 Cote de Saint Ferreol (2,2 km, 5,4 %, 168,5 km maaliin)
 Col de Pailheres (15,3 km, 8,0 %, 29,0 km maaliin)
 Ax 3 Domaines (7,8 km, 8,2 %, 1,5 km maaliin)

Kartta | Liveseuranta | Aikataulu | Vedonlyöntikertoimet | Sää | *Eurosport, klo 15.00 - 18.30 (LIVE)* |* 8. etappi alkaa klo 12.45

Kolme olennaista asiaa:*

1) Tourin ensimmäinen vuoristoetappi. Se on aina haastava. Erityishuomio on kohdistettava siihen, että ensimmäiset 150 kilometriä ajettaneen varsin kovaa tasamaala.
2)  Col de Pailheres on merkittävässä roolissa 8. etapilla. Jos tähtiajajat polkevat Pailheresin kovalla vauhdilla, maalinousu Ax 3 Domainesin aloittaa vain kourallinen ajajia. 
 3) Haluaako Chris Froome keltapaitaa jo tässä vaiheessa? Osin tästä syystä en usko Froomen iskevän aktiivisesti Ax 3 Domainesilla, mutta ketkä pystyvät seuraamaan.

*Vetooon suosikit 8. etapille:*

*** Chris Froome
** Alberto Contador, Nairo Quintana
* Richie Porte, Joaquim Rodriguez, Alejandro Valverde

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne ennen 8. etappia:*

1. Daryl Impey (RSA / GreenEdge) 27.12.29
2. Edvald Boasson Hagen (NOR / Team Sky) + 0.03
3. Simon Gerrans (AUS / GreenEdge) + 0.05
4. Michael Albasini (SUI / GreenEdge) + 0.05
5. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 0.06
6. Sylvain Chavanel (FRA / OP-QS) + 0.06
7. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) + 0.08
8. Richie Porte (AUS / Team Sky) + 0.08
9. Nicolas Roche (IRL / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.14
10. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.14

*Arvopaitojen haltijat ennen 8. etappia:*

 Daryi Impey (RSA / GreenEdge)
 Peter Sagan (SVK / Liquigas)
 Blel Kadri (FRA / AG2R)
 Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS)

----------


## Yuggas

> ...
>  3) Haluaako Chris Froome keltapaitaa jo tässä vaiheessa? Osin tästä syystä en usko Froomen iskevän aktiivisesti Ax 3 Domainesilla, mutta ketkä pystyvät seuraamaan.
> ...



Minusta Froomella ei ole enää syytä vältellä keltapaitaa. Mikäli nykykunto mahdollistaa, niin nyt kannattaa tehdä eroa niin paljon kuin pystyy. Kuitenkin keskiviikon jälkeen on oltava keltaisessa, jos mielii kulkea niitä raiteita joiden päässä Champs Elysee'llä odottaa suurin pokaali. Ja nyt on tulossa aika monta etappia joilla olettaisi kirimiesten tallien huolehtivan vetotyöstä. Voi myös olettaa, että Contador ja osa muista pahimmista GC-kilpailijoista on parhaimmillaan 3. viikolla ja silloin homma menee vaikeaksi. Froomesta vaikea sanoa miten kunto kehittyy. Tai Skyn ajajista yleensäkään. Wigginsille ei viime vuonna tullut romahdusta, mutta tuliko varsinaista kuntopiikkiäkään - ei ainakaan Tourille. Aiemman perusteella olettaisin kuitenkin, että Froomen kuntokäyrä Tourilla voisi olla tasaisempi kuin vastustajilla. Eli mahdollisuudet kanattaisi käyttäää silloin kun niitä tulee. Näin tämän itse ajattelen.

Joka tapauksessa luultavasti hieno etappi tulossa. Nähdään ensimmäisi viitteitä ketkä ovat oikeasti taistossa mukana ja ketkä täyteukkoja.

Veikkaan etappivoittajaksi Nieveä hatkasta tai Mollemaa GC-ukkojen ryhmästä.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ei iske Froome tänään. Katsoo ensin aika-ajon.
En itse asiassa usko että kukaan GC-suosikeista iskee tänään.
Sen sijaan voisi olla vaikka Andyn etappivoiton paikka, jos siitä on siihen ylipäätään enää.

----------


## pulmark

Minusta Froomen kannattaisi yrittää ja tehdä eroa tänään tai huomenna kuten Yuggas kertoi. Pahimmat kilpailijat (Contador, Purito) käyneet katollaan edellisillä etapeilla, viikonlopun jälkeen vuorossa palauttavia etappeja. Lisäksi viime vuoden Vueltassa näytti siltä, että Froome ei ole suhteessa pahimpiin kilpailijoihin parhaimmillaan viimeisellä viikolla.

Mielenkiinnolla odotan myös miten Evans, Schleck ja Movistarin Quintana ja Valverde ajavat.

----------


## Yuggas

> Minusta Froomen kannattaisi yrittää ja tehdä eroa tänään tai huomenna kuten Yuggas kertoi. Pahimmat kilpailijat (Contador, Purito) käyneet katollaan edellisillä etapeilla, viikonlopun jälkeen vuorossa palauttavia etappeja. Lisäksi viime vuoden Vueltassa näytti siltä, että Froome ei ole suhteessa pahimpiin kilpailijoihin parhaimmillaan viimeisellä viikolla.
> 
> Mielenkiinnolla odotan myös miten Evans, Schleck ja Movistarin Quintana ja Valverde ajavat.



Näkisin, että Froomen romahtaminen 2012 Vueltassa johtui kauden ohjelmasta eli käytännössä alla olevasta Tourista. Vuelta oli hänelle "mission impossible" alusta alkaen.

----------


## vetooo

*la 6.7., 8. etappi, Castres - Ax 3 Domaines, 195,0 km*
*

111 km / 195 km = 84 km maaliin*

*Irtiotto (4 ajajaa):* Johnny Hoogerland (NED / Vacansoleil), Jean-Marc Marino (FRA / Sojasun), Rudy Molard (FRA / Cofidis), Christophe Riblon (FRA / AG2R)

*Pääjoukko: + 6.08*

----------


## ussaf

IMHO joidenkin kakkoskorin GC-suosikkien kannattaisi kokeilla tänään Pailheresilta asti. Ainakin Movilla, BMCllä ja Garminilla on periaatteessa kahden kärjen optio, Garminilla jopa kolmen. Voittaa voi aika paljon jos on hyvät jalat, etenkin jos suosikit yhtään kyttäilee. Ja jos tempossa on tulossa joka tapauksessa tauluun, niin miksipä ei?

En juuri piittaa SKYsta, mutta työheppa Kiriyenkaa arvostan pirusti. Samaa sarjaa Chris Ankerin kanssa, vaikka eri tyyppinen kuski.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Saxon rosterin näyttäisi vuorilla Sky:ta vahvemmilla. Sky saa olla tarkkana ettei viimeiseen nousuun lähdettäessä Saxolla olle 4-5 miestä Portea ja Froomea vastaan.

----------


## bisping

Kristoff jäi Selinien Pohjoismaisten pyöräilijöiden listalta?

----------


## Pexi

Tuhoa tulee, tippuiko koko cännäriarmeija kyydistä?

----------


## fiber

Eurosportin lähetys pätkii, vaikka muut kanavat näkyvät. Onko vika vain omassa boksissa vai onko teillä muilla sama juttu? Ukkosetkin menivät jo ohi.

----------


## Pexi

Voeckleri lähti taas, hahaa! Onneksi on tuollaisia ukkoja joukossa, ei jää tylsäksi etappi!

Edit: Riblon karussa, Gesink -50s, Voeckler kai -20s  Gesinkista. Pelottomassa enää arviolta alle 50 polkijaa ja perä vuotaa koko ajan lisää.

Edit2: Quintana lähti kuin tykin putkesta, Voeckler kiinni samantien.

----------


## ussaf

no niin, quintana!

----------


## Pexi

Quintana on eläin, Riblon kiinni ja Q:lla naama aivan peruslukemilla!

Edit: Froomen "pelottomassa" 25 ukkoa, vain 2 Skyn apuajaa jäljellä.

----------


## idänihme

Ihan hyvää meininkiä kyllä ollut ensimmäisessä kunnon mäessä. Näinköhän kuitenkin käy niin että Sky:n juna jyllää maalimäessä. Heillä ei taida tällä kertaa olla mukana Wigginsin tapaista huonoa laskijaa, jolloin eroa voisi ehkä kuroa umpeen jo ennen ylämäkeä?

Edit: Varsinkin jos saavat koko mäen vetää mopon beesissä kuten pari edellistä suoran pätkää.

----------


## Pexi

Hienoa kisaa! Vaan ei taida Quintana jaksaa, harmi. Andy ja Cadel tippuivat.

----------


## kolistelija

Tapahtuu tapahtuu!

Porte näytti siltä että olisi kovasti halunnut lähteä Froomen perään saavutettuaan Quintanan. De ja vu...

----------


## ussaf

full retard  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

En voi vähempää tykätä. Eikun pihalle lenkille.

pikainen lisäys...saa nähdä onko Sky kaksikon arvioitu teho yli vai alle 6 w/kg.

----------


## Rommeli

Nyt alkoi mennä maku koko kisasta. Yksi robottiluutnatti pudotti koko porukan kuin kyyhkyset oksalta. Nyt Mr. Wattimittari polkee kärjessä ja kuikuilee mittariaan kahden sekunnin välein. No puhtaana kuitenkin, kun se toimittaja näin kovasti epäili.

Porukassa kuitenkin Puritoa, Contadoria, Andyä ja ties keitä muita ja kerralla lakoon koko sakki.

Edit. Itse asiassa Contadorin luti olisi kenties pysynyt matkassa, mutta nyt Alberto on Cadelina roikkumassa perässä...

----------


## leecher

On tuo Froome hurjassa iskussa! Voiko ratkaista kisan tällä etapilla?

----------


## ussaf

Näköjään Porten ja Froomen tekemät testit Madonella (kaikista maailman mäistä...) ei ollutkaan pr-osaston trollausta. Alle 31min ajanut Froome Velon jutun mukaan, Lancen enkat vuodelta 1999 30.47.

Mahtavaa.

----------


## Rommeli

> On tuo Froome hurjassa iskussa! Voiko ratkaista kisan tällä etapilla?



Ikävällä tavalla homma näyttäisi olevan paketissa jo nyt. Eihän nuo muut pysy yhtään mukana mäessä ja Froome kepittää kilpailijansa joka tapauksesa tempossa.

----------


## rhubarb

Mun mielestä wattimittarin vilkuilusta voi ehkä valittaa silloin kun kaikki kyttäävät porukassa. Siinä vaiheessa kun kaikki muut tippuvat suoraan vetoon, saa mun puolesta seurata vaikka aivosähkökäyrää…

----------


## joh

Hieno etappi Sky:lta ja Froomelta! Aikamoista ylivoimaa!

Jengi tippu Porten suoraan vetoon ja Froome iski. Ihan sama vaikka katselis wattimittaria jatkuvasti, toi oli todella kova suoritus.

----------


## Yuggas

Olihan se. Vaikuttavaa. Ei onneksi kyttäilty. Ainakin selvisi kuka on mäkikunnossa juuri nyt. Sääli, ettei Conta jäänyt vielä enemmän. Vahva talli antaa kuitenkin kolmannella viikolla mahkut kun vaan oma kunto alkaa löytyä.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> Mun mielestä wattimittarin vilkuilusta voi ehkä valittaa silloin kun kaikki kyttäävät porukassa. Siinä vaiheessa kun kaikki muut tippuvat suoraan vetoon, saa mun puolesta seurata vaikka aivosähkökäyrää…



Komppaan !

----------


## kolistelija

Jäi kyllä sellainen fiilis että Quintanalla olisi voinut olla annettavaa loppulaskussa ellei olisi käyttänyt paukkujaan irtiottoon. Olihan se aika samanlaisen näköistä kuin Froomen meno loppunousussa, pourkkaahan tippui jo silloinkin vaikka Sky vain varmisteli voimia loppunousua varten.

----------


## ussaf

kolmanneks nopein aika evah. taakse jäi mm. ulle. 

sounds legit.

----------


## --+MM+--

Kovia tallien tykitystä kaksi päivää peräkkäin. 

On tossa hommaa ajaa keltainen päällä Pariisiin asti. Tuskimpa kaikki tyytyy ajamaan Skyn suunnitelmien mukaan.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Kovia tallien tykitystä kaksi päivää peräkkäin. 
> 
> On tossa hommaa ajaa keltainen päällä Pariisiin asti. Tuskimpa kaikki tyytyy ajamaan Skyn suunnitelmien mukaan.



Joo ihmettelin erityisesti tuota Portea jonka ajo vaikutti äärimmäisen typerältä tuohon tilanteeseen. No, katotaan miten tuntuu viikon päästä.

----------


## pulmark

Jos unohdetaan 1 -2 sijat tänään, niin onhan tuo aika epätavallista, että Kreutziger, den Dam ja Mollema vahvempia tänään kuin Contador. Quintanalta hieno yritys, harmi ettei riittänyt tänään. Valverdelta kenties aika normaali suoritus. Evans ei kulje eikä Puritollakaan, van Garderen taisi jäädä myös paljon.

Kisaa on kuitenkin vielä paljon jäljellä, toivotaan että voimasuhteet tasoittuisi, vaikka tällä hetkellä näyttää siltä että kokonaiskilpailun osalta taistelua käydään 3. sijasta palkintopallilla.

----------


## Meister

> Nyt alkoi mennä maku koko kisasta. Yksi robottiluutnatti pudotti koko porukan kuin kyyhkyset oksalta. Nyt Mr. Wattimittari polkee kärjessä ja kuikuilee mittariaan kahden sekunnin välein. No puhtaana kuitenkin, kun se toimittaja näin kovasti epäili.
> 
> Porukassa kuitenkin Puritoa, Contadoria, Andyä ja ties keitä muita ja kerralla lakoon koko sakki.



Tähän vahva sama. Tosi hienoa et taisi tämän vuoden Tour olla sit siinä, huoh! On nyt pari kautta ollut Team Skyssa hyvin vahva US Postal-leima. Ja puhtaanahan sekin jengi kapteeneineen dominoi. No kaikkilla muilla kovilla oli varmaan vaan huono päivä tänään.

----------


## kukavaa

quintana<3

höh, kyllä koko skai-ylivalta.

----------


## Oikku

Kjell Carström tiesi ounastella tätä jo viime torstaina. Tuntee entisen huonekaverinsa ilmeisen hyvin. http://www.kaleva.fi/urheilu/carlstr...urissa/635210/

----------


## Vitamin A

Hieno "kärsimysnäytelmä"! Mainiota tiimityötä voittajilta, Sky`s the Limit! Tänään näin.  :Hymy:

----------


## akujoe

Not normal.

----------


## Eepu

En ollut yhtään yllättynyt, jos ajatellaan Froomen alkukauden tuloksia, mies on huippukunnossa. Mistähän mahtaa Contadorin romahdus johtua, no oli miten oli kisan voittaa se joka on kunnossa ja tulee ekana maaliin. Entiset mestarit vaikeroivat kun uutta verta astuu remmiin, näin se vaan on.

----------


## kolistelija

Contadorilla on kai mahdollisesti vielä matkaa huippukuntoon, voisi ehkä vielä nostaa vauhtia viimeiselle viikolle. Froome on ollut huippukunnossa jo tolkuttoman pitkään, joten mistä sen tietää...

----------


## tiger

Huomiolle pantavaa miten porukka dissaa Sky: ta. Ajan henki on se, että jos joku dominoi liian selkeästi niin on epäiltävä dopingin käyttöä. Loogista ja surullista. Tästä ajatusmallista voimme syyttää LA:n perintöä. Itse ajattelen edelleen että syytön kunnes toisin todistetaan. Sorry, tämä meni vähän offtopic. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Yuggas

> Joo ihmettelin erityisesti tuota Portea jonka ajo vaikutti äärimmäisen typerältä tuohon tilanteeseen. No, katotaan miten tuntuu viikon päästä.



Jep, vaikutti voimien haaskaukselta. Siis en keksi mitään muuta selitysta kuin Sky pelaa varman päälle ja Porte on niiden back up plan. Kertooko se siitä, ettei Sky:lla jostain syystä ehkä olekaan 100% luotto Froomeen? En tiedä. Toinen asia on sitten riittääkö Porte voittoon asti, jos Froome yht'äkkiä katoaa kuvasta. Mielestäni ei, vaikka nyt näyttääkin hyvältä.

Mielenkiinnolla odotan miten ja milloin muut tallit yrittävät oikeasti horjuttaa Skyta. En minäkään jaksa uskoa, että kilpakumppanit ajelevat kiltisti Pariisiin Skytrainin tahtiin. Froomella saattaa toki olla aika kiva johto ensimmäisen ITT:n jälkeen sikäli kun mitään mullistavaa ei tapahdu sitä ennen. Siltikään tätä ei vielä ole taputeltu.

----------


## Ana

Kyl on niin iso ero Froomen ja Contan suorituskyvyssä, ettei se enää kahden viikon aikana mihinkään muutu. Jos ei sitten F. Landis tarjoa omia eväitään. Sairaus tai loukkaantuminen ainoat asiat, jotka estävät Froomen voiton. Portekin näyttää niin vahvalta että muilla täysi työ yrittää estää Skyn kaksoisvoitto.

----------


## Oikku

> Huomiolle pantavaa miten porukka dissaa Sky: ta. Ajan henki on se, että jos joku dominoi liian selkeästi niin on epäiltävä dopingin käyttöä. Loogista ja surullista. Tästä ajatusmallista voimme syyttää LA:n perintöä. Itse ajattelen edelleen että syytön kunnes toisin todistetaan.



Minä olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Tai oikeastaan: käyttäköön niin kauan kuin eivät kärähdä. Koska: käryämisellä tehdään hallaa lajin imagolle, käyttämisellä omalle terveydelle. Se terveys on tärkeämpi, ja jos tiukka testaaminen saa d:n pysymään edes jossain rajoissa, se kannattaa, vaikka porukka vielä jotain käyttäisikin.

Meidän viihdearvomme vuoksihan koko d-ilmiö on olemassa. Eli: Se on testauksen heikkoutta, jos käyttäjiä ei saada kiinni. Urheilijoille ei pidä syytää sitä vastuuta, että joku huijaa ja hänet pitäisi puhtaana saada kiinni. Ja siinä samalla vielä riuhtoa vuoria ilman wattimittaria, tehdä iskuja kahden minuutin välein - vähintään kolme per vuori - ja ajaa vielä pitkä tempo yli viittäkymppiä. Kyllä sitä saadaan, jos halutaan, mutta reunaehdot, ne reunaehdot. 

Ja siltikin: Minulle tulee mieleen Froomen kadenssista Lance Armstrong. Kellotin sitä tänään viimeisessä nousussa ja se oli hyvin lähellä 120:a. Ja Skysta tulee mieleen muinoinen US Postal. Ei tälle voi mitään, mutta dopingista syytellään sitten, kun siihen on näyttöjä. Sitä ennen joko katsotaan kisaa tai ollaan katsomatta.

----------


## trauma

> Monesko kerta kun Bouhanni törttöilee ja muita sattuu? Siihen vielä päälle kerrat kun mies on törttöillyt ja muille  on meinannu käydä todella pahasti! Vuosi pelikieltoa!



Varikon läpiajorangaistus ensi alkuun. Sitten ehdollisia ajokieltoja.

trauma

----------


## Jake_Kona

On aina kivempaa jos pienen tiimin tuntematon ajaja nousee voittajaksi. Jos ero tuplaantuu huomenna on jännitys lauennut.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Straiss

> *Piti ihan tätä varten hankkia plustv kortti, että näkee eurosportin kunnon ruudulta. Tuli siinä muutama turha elokuvakanava kaupan päälle, ja ehkä vähän turhan tyyris ratkaisu pelkän tourin takia. Mutta, elämä on* 
> 
> Odotan huikeita maisemia ja hienoa kilvanajoa. Voittajalle muuten sama kunhan se ei ole Sky tallista. 
> 
> 
> Niin ja tältä foorumilta odotan Vetoon mielenkiintoisia analyyseja kisan kulusta. Eli missä viipyy se ensimmäinen?



Noo... nyt kyllä harmittaa suht. kallis ja turha kuluerä. Vai vieläkö jaksatte valaa mieheen uskoa sen suhteen, että tästä saadan tiukka kisa kärkisijojen suhteen  :Sekaisin: 
Miten voikin kahden päivän aikana vaihtua mielialat yhden helv. kisan takia? Eilen todella mielenkiintoinen tasamaaetappi ja kaikki sympatiapisteet Cännäreille (jotka tänään putosivatkin varhaisessa vaiheessa). 
Tänään sitten Skyn ajoa seuratessa nousivat vanhat painajaiset US-postalin ajoilta. Nämä kaverit ei tietysti simahda huomennakaan vaan samanlainen yli-inhimillinen dominointi jatkunee.

Olen tässä muutenkin ihmetellyt, että kuinka ammattipyöräilyssä tuntuu usein olevan yksi tällainen vahvasti dominoiva joukkue, sillä luulisi ajajia löytyvän useampaankin saman tasoiseen porukkaan. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että Skyn ajohan oli tänään täysin ylivertaista muihin verrattuna. Noh, konsteja lienee monia...

Toivottavasti olen kuitenkin väärässä ja pojat sais tästä vielä kunnon kilvanajon aikaan. Jos ei muuten niin vaikka yhdessä "liittoutumalla" tätä yhtä tallia vastaan.

----------


## PHI

> Näköjään Porten ja Froomen tekemät testit Madonella (kaikista maailman mäistä...) ei ollutkaan pr-osaston trollausta. Alle 31min ajanut Froome Velon jutun mukaan, Lancen enkat vuodelta 1999 30.47.
> 
> Mahtavaa.



Tom Danielsson 30.24. Muistaakseni Tyler Hamiltonkin noussut Madonen kovempaa kuin Lance.

----------


## PHI

> Mun mielestä wattimittarin vilkuilusta voi ehkä valittaa silloin kun kaikki kyttäävät porukassa. Siinä vaiheessa kun kaikki muut tippuvat suoraan vetoon, saa mun puolesta seurata vaikka aivosähkökäyrää…



Tuskin tuo muutaman sekunnin välein tapahtuva pään kääntyminen alas johtuu ainoastaan wattimittarin vilkuilusta. Uskon että toimii mentaalisena harjoitteena kivun poistoon.

----------


## Yuggas

> Noo... nyt kyllä harmittaa suht. kallis ja turha kuluerä.



No siis maisemathan on valtaisan hienot.  :Cool:  Vuosi vuoden jälkeen niitä jaksaa ihastella kuin myös linnoja tai niiden raunioita. Eli ei se nyt hukkaan mennyt kortin hankinta. Eikä nyt kilvanajoakaan tähän asti voi tylsäksi moittia.

----------


## Rommeli

> Tuskin tuo muutaman sekunnin välein tapahtuva pään kääntyminen alas johtuu ainoastaan wattimittarin vilkuilusta. Uskon että toimii mentaalisena harjoitteena kivun poistoon.



Näinhän se varmasti meneekin. Silti nimenomaan Skyn joukkue tuntuu tuota kovasti harrastavan. Totta kuitenkin, että on jokseenkin sama kyttääkö mittaria vaiko ei, jos on noin suvereeni.

Skyn ylivoimasta sen verran, että oliko edes US-Postal aikoinaan noin suvereeni joukkue? Tuo porukkahan tuntuu dominoivan kisaa kuin kisaa millä tahansa rosterilla. Viime vuonna ylivoimainen kaksoisvoitto ja tänä vuonna näyttää homma menevän ihan samaan suuntaan. Käsittääkseni US-Postal ei dominoinut kuin Tourilla...

----------


## J T K

Tämän päiväistä etappia seuratessa kävi vaan mielessä se, että taitaa nuo kapteenit ajaa pääsääntöisesti puhtaana tällä hetkellä. Sen verta inhimillistä se meno nitkahduksineen oli. Jos Columbialainen korkean paikan happea jo syntymästään haukkonut Nairo Quintana hyytyy lopussa sekin osoitti inhimillisyyttä. Mutta että nämä Porte ja Froome vaan menivät...no ei näyttänyt hyvältä. Toivotaan parasta..

----------


## polkadot

Seuraavat kaksi viikkoa kontrollia, kontrollia, kontrollia... Harmi, että Quintana ei kestänyt.

----------


## Straiss

> No siis maisemathan on valtaisan hienot.  Vuosi vuoden jälkeen niitä jaksaa ihastella kuin myös linnoja tai niiden raunioita. Eli ei se nyt hukkaan mennyt kortin hankinta. Eikä nyt kilvanajoakaan tähän asti voi tylsäksi moittia.



Totta puhut, maisemat oli se toinen asia minkä takia olen aina tykännyt katsoa touria. Mutta tämä ylivoima meinaa viedä kaiken kiinnostuksen. Pitäisi saada sellainen vaihtoehtoinen lähetys, jossa olisi tarjolla pelkkää helikopterikuvaa maisemista turisti-infomaisen selostuksen kera, eikä siis sanaakaan pyöräilystä  :Cool:  

Kilpailusta vielä: Ei se pieni johto Froomelle ja Portelle, mutta että muut sai takkiin yli minuutin Froomeen verrattuna. Ei vaan voi käsittää eikä oikeen uskoakaan. Eräs britti tuolla Eurosportin kommenteissa totesi Skyn poikien harjoittelevan vain niin paljon kovemmin ja tieteellisemmin verrattuna "continental" porukkaan. Joopajoo, uskokoon ken tahtoo.

Mutta kuten Oikku totesi niin katsotaan tai ollaan katsomatta, ei tälle mitään voi. Mutta minkä näille epäilyille mahtaa tässä tilanteessa?

Toivon vain todella, että tästä tulisi vielä tiukka ja mielenkiintoinen kisa. Onneksi tulevan viikon työreissu aiheuttaa pienen tauon kisan seuraamisessa, mutta ehkä sinne ensi sunnuntain Ventouxin nousuun voisi viimeistään jotain tv-aikatauluja suunnitella :Kieli pitkällä: 
Sitä ennen ei varmaan kummosia tapahdu kokonaiskisan suhteen?

----------


## sahara

"Froome comme Armstrong"
http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-r...mstrong/384124

Nuff said.

----------


## vetooo

Heh, Froome murskasi Ullrichin kaikki kolme aikaa (2001, 2003, 2005) Ax-3-Domainesilla. Tämä ei varsinaisesti kuulu tähän ketjuun... Siitä olen tyytyväinen, että ranskalaismedia kysyi 8. etapin jälkeisessä tiedotustilaisuudessa Froomelta kysymyksen, joka perustui osin meikäläisen tekemään työhön.

* * * * * **

*8. etappi, 195,0 km*

1. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) 5.03.18
2. Richie Porte (AUS / Team Sky) + 0.51
3. Alejandro Valverde (ESP / Movistar) + 1.08
4. Bauke Mollema (NED / Belkin) + 1.10
5. Laurens Ten Dam (NED / Belkin) + 1.16
6. Mikel Nieve (ESP / Euskaltel) + 1.34
7. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 1.45
9. Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 1.45
9. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) + 1.45
10. Igor Anton (ESP / Euskaltel) + 1.45

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 8/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) 32.15.55
2. Richie Porte (AUS / Team Sky) + 0.51
3. Alejandro Valverde (ESP / Movistar) + 1.25
4. Bauke Mollema (NED / Belkin) + 1.44
5. Laurens Ten Dam (NED / Belkin) + 1.50
6. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 1.51
7. Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 1.51
8. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) + 2.02
9. Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha) + 2.31
10. Michael Rogers (AUS / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 2.40

----------


## rjrm

Selvittäkääpäs tyhmemmälle maantiepyöräilijälle, että mitä halveksittavaa tai moitittavaa siinä wattimittarin tuijottamisessa on? En tajua.
Minä nimittäin en aja tai treenaa mitenkään tavoitteellisesti, enkä ymmärrä valmentamisesta tai kunnon kohottamisesta mitään. Sen tiedän, että hiilihydraattia ennen ajoa ja lopuksi myös proteiinia.

Mutta miten se wattimittarin tuijotus?

----------


## sahara

Eiköhän Froome ja Porte saa määräyksen ajaa jatkossa vähemmän epäilyksiä herättävällä tavalla. Voi kyllä olla, että pösilö haluaa välttämättä lähteä rikkomaan L'Alpe d'Huezin enkkaa. Tai sitten ajaa pintakaasulla alle 39 minuutin. Ei helvetti mitä touhua...ja mitä kommentteja herroilta itseltään, elämäni kevät. On sitä muillakin pokkaa kuin Lancella.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## leecher

> Selvittäkääpäs tyhmemmälle maantiepyöräilijälle, että mitä halveksittavaa tai moitittavaa siinä wattimittarin tuijottamisessa on? En tajua.
> Minä nimittäin en aja tai treenaa mitenkään tavoitteellisesti, enkä ymmärrä valmentamisesta tai kunnon kohottamisesta mitään. Sen tiedän, että hiilihydraattia ennen ajoa ja lopuksi myös proteiinia.
> 
> Mutta miten se wattimittarin tuijotus?



Tappaa kaiken luovuuden ja hullut hyökkäykset lajista. Kaikki painaa vaan kynnysteholla nappi korvassa. Ei ole läheskään niin mielenkiintoista katsojille. Itse en tosin tuota paheksu. Tuolla tavoin saadaan paras tulos.

----------


## Poursuivant

Onneksi aicar-paska lävähti tuulettimeen viimeistään nyt, niin ei tarvitse katsoa koko roskaa näin kesällä, kun on kotimaassakin hyvät kelit. Onnea vaan Froomelle ja SKY:lle. Paskavispaamolla tavataan. Epänormaalia toimintaa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Contador tänä vuonna on varoittava esimerkki veganismista.

----------


## Joenranta

> En ollut yhtään yllättynyt, jos ajatellaan Froomen alkukauden tuloksia, mies on huippukunnossa. Mistähän mahtaa Contadorin romahdus johtua, no oli miten oli kisan voittaa se joka on kunnossa ja tulee ekana maaliin. Entiset mestarit vaikeroivat kun uutta verta astuu remmiin, näin se vaan on.



Contadorin romahdus mahtaa johtua siitä, ettei hän nyt voi käyttää dopingia.

----------


## Jman

No jos nuo erot edes hiukan tasoittuisivat maanantain verensiirtojen jälkeen. :Irvistys:

----------


## Steni

Yep

Oli miten oli, minä nautin tilanteesta.
Nyt on muiden tallien tehtävä ehkä
jo riskirajoilla olevia taktisia ratkaisuja,
muuten homma on taputeltu.
Ja ihan varmasti katson kaikki loputkin etapit.

----------


## aslak73

Ilmeisesti kuumuudella oli osansa ainakin joidenkin ajajien tippumisessa. BMC:n Tejay Van Garderen sanoo Cyclingnewsin jutussa kärsineensä siitä jo Pailhèresin nousussa huolimatta etukäteisestä saunatreenistä (sic).

"It was strange because _I'd done a lot to prepare for the heat with a sauna_ and I'd done good rides in the heat in San Luis and at the Tour of California, which were all really hot. I didn't think it'd be an issue but for some reason today it really seemed to affect me."

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bmcs...eft-in-tatters

----------


## Haastemies

> Entiset mestarit vaikeroivat kun *uutta verta* astuu remmiin, näin se vaan on.

----------


## IncBuff

> Mistähän mahtaa Contadorin romahdus johtua, no oli miten oli kisan voittaa se joka on kunnossa ja tulee ekana maaliin. Entiset mestarit vaikeroivat kun uutta verta astuu remmiin, näin se vaan on.



Varmaan aikaisempaa heikommat pihvit. 

Kaikkihan nuo kärkikuskit käyttää jotain. Lance spedeilyn jälkeen on kyllä tämän vuoden Tourin seuraaminen ollut vähissä.

----------


## dreamer

Froomen oli pakko laittaa kaikki kapulat uuniin jo heti ensimmäisellä vuoristoetapilla, kun kunto alkaa hiipumaan viimeisellä viikolla ilman ulkopuolisia apuja. Numerot ovat kovia, mutta loppunousu oli kuitenkin aika lyhyt ja tosiaan kyseessä oli kisan ensimmäinen vuoristoetappi. Laisekan ja Armstrongin ajat ovat ajettu huomattavasti myöhäisemmässä vaiheessa kisaa, jolloin kumuloituneen rasituksen pitäisi alkaa vaikuttamaan.

Saapa nähdä kuinka viimeisen viikon rajut alppietapit sujuvat. Olisi mukava nähdä inhimillisyyden merkkejä Sky -kaksikon ajamisessa. Toisaalta jos kunto kestää ja todellakaan ei ole mitään peiteltävää niin sama kai se on sitten ajaa vaikka kaikki ennätykset uusiksi?

Olisi ollut kyllä erittäin epäilyttävää jos Contador tai jopa Schleck olisi yhtäkkiä löytänyt aivan uuden tason ajamiseen heikosti menneen alkukauden jälkeen.

Millar twiittasi että uskoo 100% Skyn puhtauteen... Vaikea uskoa että juuri kyseinen kaveri sanoisi sellaista, jos peletonissa olisi pieniäkään huhuja muusta.

----------


## .jon

Ihmeellistä itkemistä kun kerrankin Tourissa ajetaan tosissaan kilpaa joka etapilla eikä vain peesailla ja kyttäillä. 

Hyvää mainosta Osymetryn rattaille  :Hymy: 

Ois ollu komeeta jos Quintana ois jaksanu loppuun asti, tai säästäny iskunsa maalinousuun (ois jääny Skyn kone ku finski kentälle) mut taktiikkalajihan tämä on, ja Sky teki kaiken oikein ja paras voitti.

----------


## Yuggas

> Froomen oli pakko laittaa kaikki kapulat uuniin jo heti ensimmäisellä vuoristoetapilla, kun kunto alkaa hiipumaan viimeisellä viikolla ilman ulkopuolisia apuja. Numerot ovat kovia, mutta loppunousu oli kuitenkin aika lyhyt ja tosiaan kyseessä oli kisan ensimmäinen vuoristoetappi. *Laisekan ja Armstrongin ajat ovat ajettu huomattavasti myöhäisemmässä vaiheessa kisaa, jolloin kumuloituneen rasituksen pitäisi alkaa vaikuttamaan.*
> 
> Saapa nähdä kuinka viimeisen viikon rajut alppietapit sujuvat. Olisi mukava nähdä inhimillisyyden merkkejä Sky -kaksikon ajamisessa. Toisaalta jos kunto kestää ja todellakaan ei ole mitään peiteltävää niin sama kai se on sitten ajaa vaikka kaikki ennätykset uusiksi?
> 
> Olisi ollut kyllä erittäin epäilyttävää jos Contador tai jopa Schleck olisi yhtäkkiä löytänyt aivan uuden tason ajamiseen heikosti menneen alkukauden jälkeen.
> 
> Millar twiittasi että uskoo 100% Skyn puhtauteen... Vaikea uskoa että juuri kyseinen kaveri sanoisi sellaista, jos peletonissa olisi pieniäkään huhuja muusta.



Komppia, ja etenkin lihavoituun kohtaan.

----------


## Yuggas

Ajatuksia etapista 8.

Sky oli vakuuttava, kuten odotettua. Froome ja Porte häikäisevän hyviä. Hienoa ajoa, kyttäilystä ei tietoakaan ja jyvät eroteltiin akanoista kuten pitikin. En aivan ymmärrä Skyn syyttämistä vilpistä täysin avoimesti. Säännöt ja testit on kaikille samat. Sanokoon kuka mitä tahtoo, niin en usko hetkeäkään, että Conta tai Piti on yhtään puhtaampia kuin Froome. Sitä ei voi tietää mitä aineita ja kuinka paljon käytetään vai käytetäänkö mitään. Ja se on lopulta kilpailun kannalta epäolennaista. Kaikki mikä merkitsee on tasapuolisuus ja siihen on uskottava kunnes on jotain näyttöä muusta. Vaikea kuvitella, että Lancen jälkeen kukaan saisi enää erityiskohtelua.

Luin yöllä ihan jonkin aikaa CN:n foorumia eikä pitkään aikaan ole ollut niin hauskaa. En seuraa kovinkaan laajasti pyöräilysivustoja, mutta sain kuitenkin sen käsityksen, että internet on suunnilleen räjähtänyt Skyn esityksen myötä. Ihan kuin jotakin yliluonnollista olisi tapahtunut. Kun katsoo isoa kuvaa, niin ei se nyt niin pahalta/yliluonnolliselta näytäkään - siis katsottaessa etappia 8. Froome on kovassa kunnossa mikä aiempien tulosten perusteella oli tiedossa. Ja yhtä lailla Contador ei ole löytänyt kulkua oikein koko vuonna, mikä on luettavissa samoista tuloksista. Tähän lisätään se, että Froome on todennäköisesti aika lähellä huippukuntoa ja Contador ja osa muista saavuttanee sen vasta 3. viikolla. Lisäksi pitää muistaa Contadorin, samoin kuin TJVG:n lipat aiemmilla etapeilla, joilla täytyi olla osuutensa suoritukseen. (Minusta aika, no, suoraviivaista sanoa, ettei Conta (tai Piti tai mr. x)  pärjää kun ei voi käyttää dopingia - miksei voi käyttää ja miksi Sky/mr. x voi, jos muut eivät voi.) Vuoret ajettiin todella kovaa, joten on kai väistämätöntä, että erot ovat isoja. Kun tässä valossa tarkastelee tuloslistaa ja esim. Valverden, Ten Damin, Molleman ja Nieven eroja kärkeen, niin lopulta mitään kovin kauheaa ei ole tainnutkaan tapahtua. Jos Conta olisi selvinnyt ilman kaatumisia ensimmäisen viikon ja ollut yleisesti paremmassa kunnossa ajaen vaikka reilun minuutin paremmin, niin pitäisikö tätä kukaan minään muuna kuin hyvänä suorituksena Skylta. Niin, ja jos Nairokin olisi ajanut konservatiivisesti Skyn junassa peesaten, niin tuloslista siltäkin osalta olisi ollut taas "normaalimpi". Nyt joutui tallitaktiikan mukaan lähtemään kovin, kovin kaukaa kun välissä oli vielä tuon tyyppinen laskukin. Sinänsä taktiikka toki toimi hyvin, että Sky poislukien Valverde on erittäin hyvässä asemassa muihin GC-ukkoihin nähden.

Huvittavaa CN:llä kun moni itkee miten Kreuziger joutui odottamaan Contaa. Helkkari sentään, siitähän sille maksetaan. Kai sen nyt näillä näytöillä jo luulisi olevan selvää, että Romanista ole GT-kapteeniksi. Contador kerrankin todella tarvitsi luutnanttia, niin sekö olisi pitänyt päästää ajamaan omaa ajoa. Voi jessus sentään. Ja mitä sillä Kreuzigerin ehkä reilun puoli minuuttia kovemmalla ajalla ja kolmannella sijalla (etappi) olisi lopulta ollut käyttöä. Ei. Yhtään. Mitään.

Skyn dominanssi sinänsä on mielenkiintoinen asia. Niillä on resurssit, mutta miten niitä resursseja käytetään eri tavalla kuin muut tallit tekevät? Jotain niiden on pakko tehdä toisin kun tarkastelee kylmästi tuloksia. Monesti vitsaillaan uintivalmennuksesta ja leireistä, mutta onko niissä sittenkin osa totuuden siementä. Mielestäni tälläkin foorumilla joku kirjoitti keväämmällä jossain säikeessä Skyn erilaisesta harjoittelusta. Tyyliin niillä harjoittelua on paljon kontrolloidumpaa verrattuna siihen miten perinteisesti pyöräilymaailmassa on toimittu. Oliko niin, että yhteistä harjoittelua oli enemmän, kun muualla saatetaan tyyliin ilmoittaa "treenaa nyt näin ja ilmesty sillä ja sillä päivämäärällä tallin leirille tai kilpailuun". Näin muistelisin. Olisi kyllä kiinnostavaa tietää paljonko harjoittelussa oikeasti on eroa, tuskin se niin huippusalaista tietoa pääpiirteiltään on. Ei se ehkä kaikkea selitä, mutta täytyy olla enemmän kuin pelkkä vitsi.

  Vaikken mikään Sky-fani olekaan, mikä ehkä aiemmista postauksista selviääkin, niin tuntuu, että snadisti ylireagoitu eilisen tapahtumiin.

  Eikä tätä Touria ole todellakaan vielä taputeltu. Tylsempiä Toureja on nähty ja tullaan näkemään kuin tämä juhlavuoden painos on ollut/tullee olemaan. Itsekin aion seurata suurella mielenkiinnolla loppuun asti niin paljon kuin työ antaa myöden.

----------


## turtsa

Olen kyllä samaa mieltä. Kilpailu on vasta alussa. "Jokainen eilisen sään tietää huomista ei kukaan"

----------


## kukavaa

hyvältä vaikuttaa, eikä skaista ole jäljellä kuin froome ja porte. ainakaan toistaiseksi.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Menee mielenkiintoiseksi, ei ole muut joukkueet luovuttaneet.

----------


## TuplaO

Kattelinkin tossa juuri, että tuollahan ajellaan kilpaa. Hiljaista on SKYn junan kanssa.

----------


## Torres

Froome vaikuttaa liian vahvalta muille. Oli jo viime vuonna vahvin mäkimies, mutta silloin joukkueen sisäinen nokkimisjärjestys esti karkaamasta Wigginsiltä. Tänä vuonna Porte on samalla tavalla avittamassa Froomea mestaruuteen, mutta toisin kuin viime vuonna, kapteeni on myös joukkueensa kovimmassa iskussa.

Toki kisaa on vielä paljon jäljellä, mutta eilisen täystyrmäyksen jälkeen on vaikea nähdä muiden ennakkosuosikkien enää nousevan takaa voittoon.

Nytkin Froome ainoana kovana nimenä jaksoi irtioton mukaan. Ajavat todennäköisesti Hesjedaalin kumppaneineen kiinni. Toki Hesjedaalkin on jo liian kaukana kokonaisajassa. Irtiotossa on vain Kreuziger, joka jollain tavalla uhkaa Froomea, minkä takia onkin jopa hieman yllättävää, että Froome lähti raivoisasti kahden Movistar ajajan perään.

----------


## Betonireisi

Kypsyttävät Froomea, Movistar iskee seuraaviin nousuihin. Kyllä tästä vielä kisa saadaan (ehkä).

----------


## Jaaba

Tulin töllön ääreen sen verran myöhään, että Froome oli yksinään Skyn joukkueesta takaa-ajojoukoissa ja Porte sinnitteli taaempana.

Miten muut Skyn veturit oikein putosivat kyydistä? Luulisi, että olisivat kynsin hampain pyrkineet pysymään mukana jeesaamassa kapteeniaan.

----------


## Yuggas

Mahtaa Porte ja Brailsford&co. olla todella ylpeitä mahtavasta taktisesta osaamisestaan. Tässähän ei Froomelle yksin hyvin käy Saxon ja Movistarin allianssia vastaan. Olkoon niin supermies tai alien tai mikä lie haluaa. Arvotaan uusi keltapaidan omistaja maalissa. Voisi olla Quintana, jos päästävät lieasta Ancizanilla. Ainakin näyttää Nairolle tähän asti olleen taival aika helppo.

----------


## vetooo

Tulihan se sieltä: "Tuo sympaattinen jyhkijä"  :Leveä hymy:  Niille jotka eivät tiedä, niin kyseessä on Peter Selinin kuvaus ex-mäkimies Fernando Escartinista.

** * * * **

Anteeksi vaan, mutta minulle tuli mieleen skenario, että Skyn tiimibussissa käydyssä palaverissa Sir Dave B on määrännyt apuajajansa näyttämään heikoilta tänään. En tiedä mistä moinen ajatus, mutta kaikkien Skyn apuajajien katoaminen kuvasta on todennäköisyyslaskennassa 1 %:n luokkaa (ok, Kennaughiin syy on ymmärrettävä).

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Pitkä loppulausku ratkaisee, muiden pitäisi saada pari vahvaa ajajaa irti Froomesta viimeisen nousun lopussa.

----------


## Yuggas

> ...
> 
> Anteeksi vaan, mutta minulle tuli mieleen skenario, että Skyn tiimibussissa käydyssä palaverissa Sir Dave B on määrännyt apuajajansa näyttämään heikoilta tänään. En tiedä mistä moinen ajatus, mutta kaikkien Skyn apuajajien katoaminen kuvasta on todennäköisyyslaskennassa 1 %:n luokkaa (ok, Kennaughiin syy on ymmärrettävä).



Olekko tosissas? Meinaan, yksi rengasrikko Froomelle ja game over kun espanjanallianssi painaa porukalla horisonttiin. Ei ne ikinä ole niin sekasin, että sellaisen riskin ottaisivat. Mitä sillä hämäyksellä lopulta voittaisivat?

----------


## jjyrki

Taivastiimi arvelee että Froome osaa yksinkin roikkua Movin takarenkassa ja apuajailla on lepopäivä eilisen melko kovan koeponnistuksen jälkeen. Liian yksinkertaista?

----------


## Yuggas

Mitä noi Selinit sekoilee. Gesink ei ole missään vaiheessa ollut Belkinin kapteeni - ei yksinään eikä yhdessä Molleman kanssa. Mollema ollut kapu alusta asti.

----------


## joh

Tämähän näyttää ihan siltä – kuten Vetooo ehdotti – että Froomen kilpailijat liittoutuivat toistensa kanssa. Nyt Froome on yksin ja joutuu koko ajan vastaamaan nykiviin hyökkäyksiin eikä pääse ajamaan tasaista vauhtia. 

Kyllähän toi vapaapäiväteoria kuulostaa periaatteessa ihan luonnolliselta, mutta kyllä siinä pelataan hirveällä riskillä.

Eilen oli kyllä itselläkin jo vähän luovuttanut meininki, mutta tästähän tulee lopulta mielenkiintoinen Tour!

Edit: Froome tulee olemaan ihan oikeasti todella suurissa vaikeuksissa, jos tämä meno jatkuu seuraavillakin etapeilla.

----------


## kolistelija

Froomehan on aika aktiivinen ja ja kestää rynkytystä ihan eri tavalla kuin esim. Wiggins. Samalla tavalla se koko porukka pehmenee kun ajetaan niitä yrityksiä kiinni.

----------


## joh

> Froomehan on aika aktiivinen ja ja kestää rynkytystä ihan eri tavalla kuin esim. Wiggins. Samalla tavalla se koko porukka pehmenee kun ajetaan niitä yrityksiä kiinni.



Totta. Kuitenkin Froome tietyllä tavalla kilpailee nyt selvemmin ennakkosuosikkien ryhmää vastaan. Toistaalta takaa-ajajien toivon liekkiä pitää elossa se, että Sky:n apurit näyttävät kuolevaisuuden merkkejä.

----------


## Yuggas

Vaikken Astanasta se kummemmin välitä niin sääli, että JV:n p*skasakki sai voiton.  :Irvistys:

----------


## nilkkapaineet

> Ilmeisesti kuumuudella oli osansa ainakin joidenkin ajajien tippumisessa. BMC:n Tejay Van Garderen sanoo Cyclingnewsin jutussa kärsineensä siitä jo Pailhèresin nousussa huolimatta etukäteisestä saunatreenistä (sic).
> 
> "It was strange because _I'd done a lot to prepare for the heat with a sauna_ and I'd done good rides in the heat in San Luis and at the Tour of California, which were all really hot. I didn't think it'd be an issue but for some reason today it really seemed to affect me."
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bmcs...eft-in-tatters



Jos sillä on traineri saunassa, niin ok, mutta kyllä sitä voi bonkata kuumuudesta, vaikka peittoisi Miedon löylykisassa. Eri laji ajaa ja istua.

----------


## BONK

Olipas muikea etappi, vaikken ehtinytkään kuin pari viimeistä tuntia uhrata television ääreen.

----------


## dreamer

Ohhoh, Kiriyenka ei ehtinyt aikarajan puitteissa maaliin vaan on ulkona kisasta. Valtava menetys SKY:lle.

----------


## Betonireisi

> Vaikken Astanasta se kummemmin välitä niin sääli, että JV:n p*skasakki sai voiton.



P*skasakki?

----------


## idänihme

SKY:n apuajajien romahtamisessa oli kyllä tallin kannalta parikin hyvää puolta. Ensinnäkin muut haastajat pitivät tempoa ylhäällä ja Froome sai vain roikkua mukana ja todennäköisesti myös Skyn apukuskit saivat levätä. Toisaalta ei näytä ihan yhtä pahalta touhu kun joka kisassa ei ole kahta skyborgia kärjessä ajamassa kovempaa kuin US Postal. Ei välttämättä täysin tuulesta temmattua että Porte olisi jättäytynyt tahallaan. Piti vielä viimeiseen nousuun asti eron sen verta pienenä että Movistar joutui koko ajan ajamaan kovaa tahtia.

Edit: Kiriyenkan jääminen limiitin yli ei tosin varmasti kuulunut suunnitelmaan.

----------


## OMT

> Ohhoh, Kiriyenka ei ehtinyt aikarajan puitteissa maaliin vaan on ulkona kisasta. Valtava menetys SKY:lle.



"Öö...tota...sauva katkesi, nii ei voinu hiihtää."

----------


## .jon

Oli liian hieno sää katella etappia, mutta näin jälkikäteen harmittaa, oli varmasti viihdyttävää. Skyn junahissi päreinä ja pusikossakin, Quintana rääkänny Froomea ja ties mitä. 

Mahtava Touri tänä vuonna  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

*9. etappi, 158,5 km*

1. Dan Martin (IRL / Garmin) 4.43.03
2. Jakob Fuglsang (DEN / Astana) + 0.00
3. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 0.20
4. Daniel Moreno (ESP / Katusha) + 0.20
5. Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha) + 0.20
6. Cadel Evans (AUS / BMC) + 0.20
7. Wout Poels (NED / Vacansoleil) + 0.20
8. Bauke Mollema (NED / Belkin) + 0.20
9. Daniel Navarro (ESP / Cofidis) + 0.20
10. Maxime Monfort (BEL / RadioShack) + 0.20

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 9/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) 38.59.18
2. Alejandro Valverde (ESP / Movistar) + 1.25
3. Bauke Mollema (NED / Belkin) + 1.44
4. Laurens Ten Dam (NED / Belkin) + 1.50
5. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 1.51
6. Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 1.51
7. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) + 2.02
8. Daniel Martin (IRL / Garmin) + 2.28
9. Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha) + 2.31
10. Rui Costa (POR / Movistar) + 2.45

----------


## vetooo

Pideään tämä ketju d-vapaana eli pelkästään kilpailullisiin asioihin keskittyvänä. D-keskustelulle löytyy oma ketju.

----------


## mjjk

> Ohhoh, Kiriyenka ei ehtinyt aikarajan puitteissa maaliin vaan on ulkona kisasta. Valtava menetys SKY:lle.



Taisi Kiriyenka jossain ennen Touria antamassa haastattelua luvata antaa kaikkensa Froomen edestä ensimmäisellä viikolla ja näinhän siinä sitten kävi.

----------


## PeeHoo

Hienoa, että Andy Schleckillä kulkee vaihteeksi varsin hyvin. Tänään 12. ja kokonaiskisassa 15., pisteitäkin tuli.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Andyllä on harvinaisen vakava näytön paikka. Jos ja kun se lähtee Schackistä niin kyllä ottajia vielä löytyy - mutta mihin hintaan, kun kaupanpäällisiksi tulee Fränk. Andy ei ole tunnettu siitä että työmoraali olisi hirveän korkea kohta entistä tallia kohtaan, mutta nyt on pakko.

edit: Odotan Andylta etappivoittoa viimeisellä viikolla.

----------


## mjjk

Vaikka eilisen perusteella näytti että tulee tylsähkö loppu Tour niin tämän päivän perusteella varsin mielenkiintoiset ajat edessä.

----------


## rjrm

Onhan tuossa Froomella vielä etumatkaa. Onko tilanne nyt kuitenkin se, että apuajajien voimat ovat syöty, ja Froome sen takia olisi lyötävissä?

----------


## ViliA

Enpä jaksa uskoa että sky:n tiimin paukut olisi käytetty loppuun, kun katsoo alkukauden kisoja ja niiden dominointia.

Mielestäni Porte näytti melko hyvinvoivalta joten eiköhän tässä joku taktinen homma ollut....tai sitten ei. 

Olisihan se ihan mukavaa mielenkiinnon kannalta jos koko tour ei olisi käsikirjoitettu valmiiksi.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Froome viittaa haastattelussa siihen, että Porte ajoi alkumatkasta useita pahoja iskuja kiinni ja on siksi ymmärrettävää, että hän putosi. Mahtoiko tosiaan olla noin? 
Tuo Porten 18 min ero kärkeen ei taida kuitenkaan olla koko totuus, Porte taisi pysyä noin 3-5 min päässä siihen saakka, kun kapteeninsa pääsi onnellisesti viimeisen huipun yli ja Porte tiesi, että apua ei tulla tarvitsemaan. Eroa taisi venähtää vasta tämän jälkeen.

----------


## kolistelija

Se on ainakin varma että Porten on helpompi keskittyä kapun jeesaamiseen kun ei ole GC:n kärjessä... en väitä että olisi tarkoituksella, mutta tuli mieleen.

----------


## Torres

Froome on vielä vaikeuksissa, jos Porte&co jaksavat olla kapun apuna suunnilleen vain joka toisella vuoristoetapilla. Esim. Movistarin jengi näytti tänään - ja on näyttänyt läpi kisan - todella vahvalta. Onhan se vaikea uskoa, että tämänpäiväinen Skyn romahdus toistuisi yhtä radikaalisti kisan edetessä, mutta olipahan ainakin tänään mielenkiintoinen etappi ja jätti kivasti kysymysmerkkejä jatkoa ajatellen.

Huomenna lepopäivä, tiistaina nähtäneen massakiriin päättyvä etappi, mutta sitten keskiviikkona onkin vuorossa aika-ajo, jolla saattaa olla isokin merkitys koko kisan kannalta. Froome on kova tempotykki ja saattaa repiä jopa minuuttien eron pahimpiin kilpakumppaneihin.

Pisteet tämän vuoden kisalle siitä, että yritystä on ainakin ollut. Movistar yritti ihan tosissaan kypsyttää Froomea ja muiltakin nähtiin erittäin aktiivista ajoa. Tavallaan harmi, että huomenna levätään ja jatketaan tasamaalla. Yksi vuoristoetappi lisää tähän päälle ja jyvät olisivat todella alkaneet erottua akanoista.

----------


## PeeHoo

> edit: Odotan Andylta etappivoittoa viimeisellä viikolla.



Sopisi minullekin, mutta en oikein usko siihen. Suap nähä.

----------


## dreamer

Garmin päätti räjäyttää Pelotonin atomeiksi heti etapin alusta asti etappivoitto tavoitteena. Millar ja Bauer vetivät kahdestaan TT -moodissa ensimmäistä nousua lähestyttäessä. Tämä pakotti myös SKYn tekemään valtavasti töitä heti alusta asti. En nähnyt etapin alkua, mutta Kiriyenka taisi ajaa itsensä niin puhki heti etapin alkupuolella että ei sitten ehtinyt aikarajan puitteissa maaliin. SKYn apuajaja tilanne ei muutenkaan ihan parhaalta näytä kun Kennaugh, Stannard ja Thomas ajavat loukkaantuneena. Sivtsovia ei toistaiseksi ole nähty juurikaan vaikka miehen pitäisi olla tärkeä apuajaja vuoristoetapeilla. Voi olla ettei EBH saa enää vapauksia taistella kirietappien voitoista vaan käsketään miehen käyttää voimansa apuajajan tehtäviin.

Mukava joka tapauksessa nähdä SKYn joukkueessa inhimillisyyden merkkejä. Ensimmäisellä vuoristoetapilla oli joukkueena kaikki pelissä niin seuraavalla ei paukkuja löytynytkään kun joukkue pakotettiin töihin. Froome pääsi lopulta suhteellisen helpolla kun Movistar piti yllä tasaista vauhtia Porten putoamisen jälkeen.

Saapa nähdä kuinka Alpit ajetaan. Uskon että SKY saa paketin pidettyä jollain tavalla kasassa Mont Ventouxlla ja ehkä jopa Alpe d'Huesilla, mutta toiseksi viimeinen alppietappi Le Grand Bornardiin on kyllä sellainen jossa kisa voidaan räjäyttää kyllä ihan atomeiksi jos jollain joukkueilla siihen haluja on.

----------


## Huikkanen

> Froome on vielä vaikeuksissa, jos Porte&co jaksavat olla kapun apuna suunnilleen vain joka toisella vuoristoetapilla. Esim. Movistarin jengi näytti tänään - ja on näyttänyt läpi kisan - todella vahvalta. Onhan se vaikea uskoa, että tämänpäiväinen Skyn romahdus toistuisi yhtä radikaalisti kisan edetessä, mutta olipahan ainakin tänään mielenkiintoinen etappi ja jätti kivasti kysymysmerkkejä jatkoa ajatellen..



Lauantain etappi oli epätavallisen kova päivä koko SKY-joukkueelle. SKY teki joukkueena todella paljon enemmän töitä kuin yksikään muu joukkue. Täytyy muistaa, että pelkät SKY:n apuajajat pudottiva hvvin suuren osa muiden joukuiden kapteeneista. Kirienka ja Potre maksoivat hintaa lauantaista vielä eilen. Yhtä passivisella ajolla, kuin muiden tallien apuajajat ajoivat, heillä tuskin olisi ollut ongelmia, Potrella kärkiporukassa pysymisessä ja Kirienkalla aikalimitissä. Yksi lepopävä riittää ammattipyöräiljällä palautumiseen. Huomenna ovat taas iskussa.
Sitä ihmettelen, etteivät Contador ja Valverde testanneet eilen miten Froome on palautunut lauantaista. Onhan heillä molemmilla sentään paljon enemmän kokemusta Gran Toureista, mutta eivät ilmeisesti pystyneet.

----------


## RH1

Luulen että Porte kypsyi kovaan alkuvauhtiin, mutta bluffasi loput. Ihan hyvävoimaiselta näytti koko etapin, vaikka Richie melkoinen kivikasvo onkin. No nyt voi paineetta auttaa kapua, eikä kilpakumppanit yritä ajaa mahdollisia taktisia irtiottoja kiinni. Luulisi että paras onnistuminen Portelle on esim. etappivoitto ja Froomelle kokonaisvoitto, kuin oma kakkos-tai kolmossija.  Froomella ei ollut hätää, sillä Movistar hoiti vauhdinpidon Sky:n puolesta. Ainoastaan ruoka- ja juomahuollon joutui hoitamaan itse, eikä sekään nyt vuoristossa niin vaikeaa ole. Tallin merkitystä peräänkuulutetaan mielestäni monesti liikaa. Sama se minkä tallin junassa ajaa. Okei, pro pelotonin kokeneet voivat nähdä tämän asian vähän eri tavalla.

Turha tässä vaiheessa kisaa on katsomista lopettaa, vaikka ilman haaveria (tai vaikka sattuiskin) Froome tämän vie. Sen jälkeen on enää auki kaikki muut paidat, sijat 2-10 ja kovimpien etappien kunkut. Ja tietysti kovimman juomakuskin titteli!! Jos ei ylivoimasta pidä, niin ei olisi kannattanut katsoa yhtään Touria vuosina 99-05 :Hymy: .

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Sopisi minullekin, mutta en oikein usko siihen. Suap nähä.



Jos ei nähdä edes kunnon yritystä niin kelpo sopparin saaminen ensi vuodeksi voi olla vaikeata. Selinin taisivat spekuloida IAM-tallilla? Jotain sen tasoista.

----------


## dreamer

Jossain mainittiin hyvä pointti siitä että vaikka Porte ei keltapaitaporukkaa saanutkaan kiinni toiseksi viimeisessä nousussa, pakotti hänen takaa-ajonsa Movistarin pitämään yllä tasaista tempoa joka on tietenkin parempi kuin epätasainen rynkytys missä joutuu kokoajan ajamaan välejä kiinni. Tottakai Porte olisi päässyt maaliin pienemmällä erollakin kuin 18min, mutta laittoi jalan suoraksi ja säästi voimia kun ei päässyt takaisin Froomen porukkaan.

Evans itseasissa mainitsi haastattelussa että Movistarin ja Valverden olisi kannattanut pistää Froome tiukille aikaisemmin tasaisemmalla osuudella, jossa Froome oli jo joutunut ajamaan pieniä välejä kiinni yksinään.

Mielenkiintoista nähdä millaisella taktiikalla Garmin jatkaa tästä eteenpäin. Daniel Martin on hyvin sijoittuneena GC:ssä 8. + 2.28 ja kaikki mahdollisuudet jopa palkintopallille Pariisissa.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Myös täällä toivotaan Andylle hyvää touria. Tulikin toissapäivänä ja eilen tiirailtua silmä kovana numeroa 41 ja ihan mukavalta tuntui, että Andy pysyi siellä kärjen tuntumassa.

----------


## kukavaa

> Sitä ihmettelen, etteivät Contador ja Valverde testanneet eilen miten Froome on palautunut lauantaista.



ehkä ne muutama quintanan mäessä ja jonkun saxo-kuskin tasaisella yrittämät ja froomen kiinni polkaisemat yritykset kertoivat olennaisen. turha lähteä omilla jaloilla tyypaamaan kun oli alaisia mukana ja froome ilmeisen iskussa.
eilinen oli kyllä niin hyvä etappi että ei ees hellepäivän missaus hierrä. tempo päivä vähän jänskättää kelrapaidan puolesta, mutta ehkäpä sitten nähdään ainakin hyviä skapoja etappivoitoista kun sky ei aja kaikkia hätiköijiä samantien kiinni.

----------


## kervelo

YourTour by google:
http://yourtour.withgoogle.com/en/

----------


## Joenranta

On täysin mahdollista, että SKY joukkueen apuajajien jääminen kärjestä oli pelkkää taktiikkaa. Heillehän tuli kaksi huilipäivää kovan lauantain jälkeen. Mielestäni Porten suoritus lauantaina oli vahva - ensin kovissa vetohommissa ja sitten vielä loppukiri, jolla hän tuli toiseksi.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Mutta tähän taktiikkaan tuskin kuului Kiriyenkan jääminen aikarajan ulkopuolelle ja putoaminen koko tourista? Siinä meni todella tärkeä domestique Froomelta ja Sky:lta. Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että Porte oli lauantaina todella vahvassa iskussa.

----------


## dreamer

En ymmärrä mitä ihmeellistä Porten hetkellisessä notkahtamissa on. Mies joutui vetämään yksin sen jälkeen kun Kiriyenka oli pudonnut ja Kennaugh kaatunut. Jos Porte _ei_ olisi hyytynyt se menisi helposti osastoon "not normal". Ja hieman hengähdettyäänhän Porte ajoi vahvasti mäkeä ylös ja pääsi parhaimmillaan minuutin päähän keltapaitaryhmästä kunnes joukkueen johto antoi ohjeen pistä jalan suoraksi ja säästää voimia tulevaan.

----------


## mjjk

Tuolla Contatorin ajatuksia miksei eilen yrittänyt kutistaa eroa Froomeen.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...e-france-stage

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Tuolla Contatorin ajatuksia miksei eilen yrittänyt kutistaa eroa Froomeen.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...e-france-stage



Tiivistelmä: "the race finishes in Paris"


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Evans itseasissa mainitsi haastattelussa että Movistarin ja Valverden olisi kannattanut pistää Froome tiukille aikaisemmin tasaisemmalla osuudella, jossa Froome oli jo joutunut ajamaan pieniä välejä kiinni yksinään.



Tämä on mielenkiintoinen pointti. 

Olisiko tämän päivän ammattipyöräilyssä mahdollista, että kun Froome körrötteli siinä 4:n sijan paikkeilla todella pitkään, että yksi kapteeni + pari apuajajaa olisi takaa hyökännyt tasaisella raivokkaaseen tempoon vetää eroja ennen seuraavaa vuorta? 

Ilman apuajajia Froomen jättäminen yksin johonkin solassa puhaltavaan vastatuuleen voisi jopa olla paljon tehokkaampaa kuin odottaa että pääsee vuorille. Annecy-Semnoz etappi voisi olla tuollaiselle taktiikalle täydellinen. 

Pari tiimiä pistämään heti etapin alusta ihan järkyttävän vauhdin päälle ensimmäisen kahden vuoren yli jotta Froome on yksin kärkiporukassa Sky:n riveistä, sitten tasamaalla jos tuuliolosuhteen on hyvät, Parin tiimin välinen yhteistyö ja iskua takavasemmalta jotta Froome ei pysy takapyörässä kiinni.

Te jotka tunnette enemmän realiteetteja, onko tällainen taktiikka edes mahdollinen?

----------


## Huikkanen

> Pari tiimiä pistämään heti etapin alusta ihan järkyttävän vauhdin päälle ensimmäisen kahden vuoren yli jotta Froome on yksin kärkiporukassa Sky:n riveistä, sitten tasamaalla jos tuuliolosuhteen on hyvät, Parin tiimin välinen yhteistyö ja iskua takavasemmalta jotta Froome ei pysy takapyörässä kiinni.



Kilpailun tähänastisten tapahtumien perusteella voi olla vaikea löytää sellaista tiimiä joka pystyy pitämään sellaista vauhtia, että SKY:lla olisi joukkueena vaikeuksia pysyä peesissä. 
Mutta jos oletetaan, että Froomella olisi heikompi joukkkue takanaan, niin istumalla esim. Contadorin takapyörässä ei tarvitsisi vastata jokaiseen iskuuun. Ajelisi vain samaa vauhtia kuin Contador. Kahden joukkueen yhteystyö karituisi siihen, että kaikki, joilla on mahdollisuus, ajavat voitosta. Jos Contador jää kisassa toiseksi, hänen kannaltaan on ihan sama onko voittaja Froome tai esimerkiksi Valverde.

----------


## RH1

> Tämä on mielenkiintoinen pointti. 
> 
> Olisiko tämän päivän ammattipyöräilyssä mahdollista, että kun Froome körrötteli siinä 4:n sijan paikkeilla todella pitkään, että yksi kapteeni + pari apuajajaa olisi takaa hyökännyt tasaisella raivokkaaseen tempoon vetää eroja ennen seuraavaa vuorta? 
> 
> Ilman apuajajia Froomen jättäminen yksin johonkin solassa puhaltavaan vastatuuleen voisi jopa olla paljon tehokkaampaa kuin odottaa että pääsee vuorille. Annecy-Semnoz etappi voisi olla tuollaiselle taktiikalle täydellinen. 
> 
> Pari tiimiä pistämään heti etapin alusta ihan järkyttävän vauhdin päälle ensimmäisen kahden vuoren yli jotta Froome on yksin kärkiporukassa Sky:n riveistä, sitten tasamaalla jos tuuliolosuhteen on hyvät, Parin tiimin välinen yhteistyö ja iskua takavasemmalta jotta Froome ei pysy takapyörässä kiinni.
> 
> Te jotka tunnette enemmän realiteetteja, onko tällainen taktiikka edes mahdollinen?



En nyt tiedä tunnenko sen enenmpää realiteeteja, mutta aina voi arvailla :Hymy:   Jos Sky:n apuajajat katoavat kuvista samalla tavalla kuin sunnuntaina,  tuo olisi mahdollista. Pahimillaan saadan kovalla työllä jonkinlainen  ero aikaan, jonka Froome ajaa nousuissa kiinni. Ja vaikka ei ajaisikaan,  niin on aika-ajossa selkeästi parempi kuin kukaan vastustajista. En  usko että yksittäisellä iskulla Froomea voidaan voidaan nitistää, vaan  sen on oltava jatkuvaa grillausta usealla eri etapilla, useilta eri  talleilta. Froome on ollut huippukunnossa kuukausitolkulla, kun taas  monien muiden kauden kuntopiikki on vasta tuloillaan. Kova vauhdinpito  voisi saada aikaan romahtamisen kolmannella viikolla. Eri asia onko  mikään talli valmis ajamaan ainoastaan yhtä miestä vastaan. Kukaan  yksittäisistä ajajista ei nykyään pysty jatkuvasti iskemään ja kuromaan  minuuttitolkulla eroa.

----------


## Oikku

Kuka oli Argos-Shimanon kuski, jonka Cavendish taklasi?

----------


## leecher

Caville keskisormea

----------


## Oikku

Se oli vissiin Tom Veelers. Mielestäni Caville on tultava sanktio tuosta. Oli niin selvä taklaus takaviistosta. Tuskin tahallinen, mutta varomatonta kuitenkin.

----------


## .jon

Meni muuten Kittelin poika todella kovaa  :Nolous: 

Cavendishan tuli Shimanon miehen takaa ja näki siis selvästi missä menee, mutta ei näyttänyt välittävän. Perus-manxilainen ratkaisu. 

Saint-Maloon ens kesänä, upeen näkönen city <3

----------


## rokkisukka

Turhaan se Veelers tuli tien keskilinjamerkintöjen yli oikealle puolelle. Cav oli vaan futistermein valmis ottaan kontaktin vastaan. Pitäis vaan vähän vielä puristaa tangosta vaikka kammen pistääkin suoraksi. Tuomarien näkemykset ratkaisee.

----------


## Kal Pedal

En nähnyt sprinttiä. Kuitenkin useat sprintterit, kuten Phinney ja McEwen (sekä yleensä hyvin neutraali Bicycling Magazinen Bill Strickland) antavat vapauttavan tuomion Cav:ille. Yhtään tuomitsevaa twiittiä sisäpiiristä en ole löytänyt.
Ettei vaan nyt porukan Cav-kriittisyys värittäisi piilolinssejä?

Edit: nyt pari kriittistä twiittiä myös: Henderson ja Hunter.

----------


## kolistelija

Oli se minusta vähän turhan raisu tönäisy. Mutta en olekaan tuomari enkä kirimies...

----------


## rokkisukka

Miksi kirijunien vetomiehet oman osuutensa hoidettuaan lopettavat polkemisen kokonaan, jolloin heistä tulee vaarallisen hitaita pujottelukeppejä? Eikö voisi heilauttaa kyynärpäätä merkiksi vuoron siirtymisestä ja polkea hissukseen vauhdit pois?

----------


## ViliA

On sekin ihmeellistä että kun vauhtia on ~70km/h loppukirissä niin ruvetaan vilkuilemaan vasemman olkapään ylitse.
Eikös tuo opeteta ensimmäisenä kun ryhmässä ajetaan että taakse ei vilkuilla.
Toki Cavendish tuli melko röyhkeästi tilanteeseen, mutta tuossa vauhdissa aikaa reagoimiseen ei kauheasti ole ja kaikki haluaa voittaa.

Jotenkin näytti että kraippeli lopetti kesken, oliko muka varma voitostaan...vai loppuiko vaan paukut

----------


## Jman



----------


## Kal Pedal

Videon perusteella Veelers poikkeaa ajolinjasta (väärin) ja Cav torppaa sen turhan kovaa (väärin).
olen täällä foorumilla hyvinkin paljon haukkunut Cav:iä. Tällä kertaa en sitä tee.
Vääryys kyllä tapahtuu, mutta tilanteen huomioonottaen se ei ole erityisen paha.
Tapaturma.

----------


## Betonireisi

Vahinko tai ei, ihme ettei saatu isompaa kasaa........hienosti väistelivät.

----------


## lansive

> Videon perusteella Veelers poikkeaa ajolinjasta (väärin) ja Cav torppaa sen turhan kovaa (väärin).



Veelers poikeaa linjasta max. 30 senttiä ja Cav ottaa metrin päästä vauhtia ja pokkaa kunnolla. Lätkässäkin annettaisiin kakkonen tuollaisesta taklauksesta.

----------


## rjrm

On tuo tarkoituksellisen näköistä, vaikka jääkiekkolehti Kaleva muuta väittikin. Sssika!
Olisko tuleva kolmossija sapettanut.

----------


## Oikku

Kalevan lisäksi ainakin Selinit pitivät myös tapausta tahattomana. Ei se minusta tarkoitukselliselta näyttänyt, mutta huolimattomalta ja varomattomalta kylläkin. Rangaistus ehkä 50-50, en osaisi tuomita tapausta. Onneksi ei tarvitsekaan.

----------


## Kal Pedal

@MarkCavendish: Can all sprint experts on twitter go & try flicking their bike right at 65kph without leaning your body left to balance & come back to me.

----------


## rokkisukka

Vain tuon edelliselle sivulle postatun slideshow-videon perusteella ei kannata liian painavia tuomioita antaa. Siinä ei näy alkutilanne tarpeeksi pitkälle.
Voi olla vaikea Cavin annostella sopiva voima, jolla ottaa Veelersin ajolinjanvaihtotaklaus vastaan... Ei kontaktia -> Cav joutuu himmaan tai ajamaan kaiteisiin. Kevyt nojaus -> saattaa itse horjua tai kaatua, riippuen Veelersin "painosta" tilanteessa. Vahva vastaus kylkeen tuloon -> Pysyy varmasti itse pystyssä.

En mä mitään tiedä, ajelen yksinäni metsässä. Mutta jos raskas puska tai kuusenoksa hyppää eteen koitan painaa vastaan.

----------


## kolistelija

Eurosportin hidastuksessa tuo kyllä näytti enemmänkin taklaukselta kuin nojaukselta, siis mielestäni paljon pahemmalta kuin tuon giffin perusteella voisi luulla.

Siihen en edelleenkään ota kantaa että onko se ok vai ei. Cav jäy kuitenkin aika pahaan paikkaan kun Veelers lopetti vedon. Koko kiri oli leadoutin kanssa mielestäni vähän kummallinen Cavendishin osalta, herrahan rullaili rauhassa siellä takana ja meinasi vähän väliä jäädä pussiin. Näytti vähän siltä että Cavendish olisi luovuttanut jo ennen kuin kiri edes oli ajankohtainen.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Mielestäni Cav oli ajolinjamuutoksessaan oikeassa koska ei ennakoinut apuajajan pientä kääntöä eteen. Vaan cav halusi ajaa mahdollisimman läheltä ottaakseen maksimit ilmavirta-avusta. Kesken heilautuksen vain huomasi, että ajolinjalle onkin toinen tulija ja silloin ainoa konsti pysyä pystyssä on työntää omaa olkapäätä ja päänuppia vastaan.

----------


## juhoo

> Miksi kirijunien vetomiehet oman osuutensa hoidettuaan lopettavat polkemisen kokonaan, jolloin heistä tulee vaarallisen hitaita pujottelukeppejä? Eikö voisi heilauttaa kyynärpäätä merkiksi vuoron siirtymisestä ja polkea hissukseen vauhdit pois?



Ensinnä täyden kirivedon jälkeen ei yleensä mielellään polje lainkaan. Toiseksi pujottelukepiksi jääminen ei ainakaan auta muita tiimejä. Nyt siis just sayin', en ota kantaa asian syvempiin puoliin.

----------


## Aakoo

Kontakti oli Cavilla aika kova, mutta mun mielestä tolla kaatuneella kaverillakaan ei ollut ihan puhtaat jauhot pussissa. Sehän katso taakse, näkee Cavin takana ja siirty eteen kun tämä lähti ohittamaan. Jos olisi pitänyt oman linjansa ei mitään törmäystä olisi tullut, lähellähän tossa kuitenkin ajetaan. Kuitenkin se linja missä se laittoi jalan suoraksi oli saman verran viivan vasemmalla puolella kuin mitä oli oikealla kaatuessaan. Onnistu kuitenkin tavoitteessaan, eli tiimikaveri voitti.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Ei mene Markulla hyvin!
Jäi entisen seuratoverinsa, Gorillan, ison selän taakse.
Ei näy kuin hieman kypärää!
Saksalla on hyviä sprintereitä! Hyvä Shimano-Argos!

----------


## RH1

Gorilla syyttää mukulakiviä tämänpäiväisestä tappiosta. Piti kuulemma laittaa berpalis satulaan, kun 65km/h vauhdissa alkoi takarengas pomppimaan. No Kittel ei tainnut huomata samaa. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/grei...n-cobblestones

En kyllä ymmärrä minkä takia näiden kirietappien lopussa on monesti mutka viimeisten satojen metrien aikana ja vielä mukulakiviä. Tietäähän sen millaista jälkeä tulee jos kaatuu mukulakiville verrattuna asfaltille.

----------


## OJ

Nonniin tytöt ja pojat, jos vedätte joskus kiriä jollekin Kuusijärven Cavendisille, niin ei kannata alkaa kuikuilemaan taaksepäin tai ihmettelemään takavaihtajan toimintaa.

----------


## asb

> En kyllä ymmärrä minkä takia näiden kirietappien lopussa on monesti mutka viimeisten satojen metrien aikana ja vielä mukulakiviä.



Yritä löytää kilometrin suora keskeltä kaupunkia.

----------


## Merckx

> Mielestäni Cav oli ajolinjamuutoksessaan oikeassa koska ei ennakoinut apuajajan pientä kääntöä eteen.



Jos tuossa joku mokasi ja pahasti niin kaventis - miksi koukata jyrkästi toisen ajolinjan eteen? Vaikka argosin apuajajan ajolinja ei olisi muuttunut milliäkään, olisi lopputulos ollut ihan sama. Taisi kaventis yliarvioida omat kykynsä taikka sitä alkoi veetuttaa tuleva häviö....

Mulukku mies ja kakara!  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## .jon

Greipel avaa vasemmalle, Cavendish lähtee oikealle eli väärälle puolelle (Kittelkin lähtee vasemmelle Cavin takaa), tajuaa virheensä ja päätää paikata sen koukkaamalla Greipelin perään Veelersin _läpi._ Veelers ei siis millään tapaa koukkaa Cavin eteen, koska on ollut Cavin edessä koko ajan, tai siis Cav hänen peesissään.

----------


## ViliA

No... Onneksi ei sattunut sen vakavampaa ja Argosin mies voitti. Jos cavendish olis sen jälkeen vielä voittanut niin olisi rangaistuksia saattanut paukkua.

----------


## asb

> Taisi Cav vaan purkanut kiukkuaan lähimpänä olevaan, kun oma kiri kusi.



Et oo ilmeisesti koskaan ajanut pyörällä kilpaa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Jotkut fiksut Markin 'ystävät' heittivät kustaa hänen päällensä päivän aika-ajossa:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cave...nce-time-trial

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Jotkut fiksut Markin 'ystävät' heittivät kustaa hänen päällensä päivän aika-ajossa:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cave...nce-time-trial



Mitä muutakaan voi odottaa jos pyörässä lukee VENGE vai mikä se nykyään on?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Ottaen huomioon, että Peraud on melko kova aika-ajaja, on pahaa katsottavaa tuo paikan haku satulassa, tsiiis! Andy näyttää yllättävän smootilta ja onko hän laskenut hiukan asentoa tai onko lantiomurtuman fyssarisessioiden yhteydessä tehty yleistä huoltavaa niin paljon, että näyttää paljon paremmalta kuin silloin taannoin maillot jaune-haalarissa??

----------


## Markku Silvenius

No ei ihme että oli niin smoottia Andyllä kun vauhti on noin verkkaista..voi voi  :Irvistys:

----------


## kolistelija

Mäkimies näyttää pieksevän tempon maailmanmestarin aika-ajossa...

----------


## Straiss

Tämän vuoden tour taitaa olla taputeltu? Ei vaan voi käsittää Froomen menoa, hyvin siellä on valmistauduttu...

----------


## Adrift

Hyvin näyttää kulkevan. Hassua, jos menee tour nyt kaks kertaa peräjälkeen briteille.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Miten kävi?

----------


## ussaf

kuten sanoin ennen lähtöä, oon pettynyt jos froome ei vähintään 5 minsalla harjaa muita.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Se oli sitten siinä.

----------


## kolistelija

Olisi kyllä ollut paljon jännempää kisan kannalta jos seuraavat pari etappia olisi kovia vuoristoetappeja. Mitähän varten Andy näytti säästelevän niin paljon?

Näillä näppäimillä kärkimiehet lepää kaksi päivää, lämmittelee kolmannen ja kisaavat sen jälkeen yhden etapin ennen lepopäivää. Plääh.

----------


## .jon

Onnittelut Chris Froomelle ja Sky-tallille Tour de France 2013 -kilpailun voitosta!

----------


## akujoe

Huh mikä farssi. Monen ulkomaisen kanavan selostajat on jo suorassa lähetyksessä uskaltautuneet epäilemään suorasti tai epäsuorasti Froomea, toivon todella että Selinitkin ottavat edes jotenkin kantaa asiaan.

Christophe Bassons totesi jo viime vuoden Tourin aikaan: "You don’t need muscles to go fast, apparently."

Tavallaan toivon, että Froome laittaa full retard-vaihteen silmään ja voittaa koko kisan 10 minuutilla...

----------


## kukavaa

juu aikapaita taisi mennä, mutta junnupaidasta kilvoitelua seuraan itse mielenkiinnolla, eikä mäkipaitakaan kai selvä ole. toivottavasti froome antaisi sen edes olla kun ei tarvitse enää pinkoilla. pistepaita taitaa olla saganin heiniä.

----------


## PeeHoo

Contador ei voita, Scheck ei ole kunnossa, Froome voittaa.

----------


## Kännäri

> Huh mikä farssi. Monen ulkomaisen kanavan  selostajat on jo suorassa lähetyksessä uskaltautuneet epäilemään  suorasti tai epäsuorasti Froomea, toivon todella että Selinitkin ottavat  edes jotenkin kantaa asiaan.



Miksi farssi? Froomen suoritus on linjassa hänen viime vuosien  muihin GT-temposuorituksiin. Esim. vuoden 2011 Vueltassa Froome hävisi aika-ajossa ainoastaan Martinille, viime vuoden Tourissa hän oli  molemmissa aika-ajoissa kakkonen Wigginsin jälkeen. 

Viime  vuosien parhaat GC-kuskit ovat olleet Wiggins, Nibali ja Froome. Nyt kun  kaksi näistä eivät ole kisassa mukana ja Contador ei ole vireessä, ei  varmaan ole kenellekään yllätys että Froome dominoi kisaa.

----------


## Mosh

Onpa tylsää, että näin pitkässä kisassa lopputulos ratkaistaan jo tässä vaiheessa. Pitää vaan toivoa, että tulevina vuosina useampi pyöräilijä voisi nousta kokonaiskilpailun kärkeen. 

Nyt pitää sitten seurata, kuinka käy muiden pistekilpojen suhteen. En usko, että kukaan voi haastaa Sagania vihreän paidan suhteen. Valkoisen paidan ja mäkipaidan kohtalo toivottavasti pysyy mielenkiintoisena pidempään.

Aika huimasti Froome on kyllä muita kovempi, viimeksi kun joku pystyi irtiottoon yksinään...

----------


## vetooo

*10. etappi, 197,0 km*

1. Marcel Kittel (GER / Argos) 4.53.25
2. Andre Greipel (GER / Lotto) + 0.00
3. Mark Cavendish (GBR / Team Sky) + 0.00
4. Peter Sagan (SVK / Cannondale) + 0.00
5. William Bonnet (FRA / FDJ) + 0.00
6. Alexander Kristoff (NOR / Katusha) + 0.00
7. Samuel Dumoulin (FRA / AG2R) + 0.00
8. Kevin Reza (FRA / Europcar) + 0.00
9. Danny van Poppel (NED / Vacansoleil) + 0.00
10. Jose Joaquin Rojas (ESP / Movistar) + 0.00

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 10/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) 41.52.43
2. Alejandro Valverde (ESP / Movistar) + 1.25
3. Bauke Mollema (NED / Belkin) + 1.44
4. Laurens Ten Dam (NED / Belkin) + 1.50
5. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 1.51
6. Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 1.51
7. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) + 2.02
8. Dan Martin (IRL / Garmin) + 2.28
9. Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha) + 2.31
10. Rui Costa (POR / Movistar) + 2.45

** * * * **

*11. etappi, 33,0 km (ITT)*

1. Tony Martin (GER / OP-QS) 36.29
2. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) + 0.12
3. Thomas de Gendt (BEL / Vacansoleil) + 1.01
4. Richie Porte (AUS / Team Sky) + 1.21
5. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 1.31
6. Svein Tuft (CAN / GreenEdge) + 1.35
7. Sylvain Chavanel (FRA / OP-QS) + 1.37
8. Jeremy Roy (FRA / FDJ) + 1.43
9. Tom Dumoulin (NED / Argos) + 1.45
10. Jonathan Castroviejo (ESP / Movistar) + 1.52

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 11/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) 42.29.24
2. Alejandro Valverde (ESP / Movistar) + 3.25
3. Bauke Mollema (NED / Belkin) + 3.37
4. Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 3.54
5. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 3.57
6. Laurens Ten Dam (NED / Belkin) + 4.10
7. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 4.44
8. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) + 5.18
9. Rui Costa (ESP / Movistar) + 5.37
10. Jean-Christophe Peraud (FRA / AG2R) + 5.39

----------


## samppa_75

Eihän tässä ole ratkaistu vielä yhtään mitään.
Seuraava aika ajo ja sen jälkeiset etapit voivat olla tiukkoja väsyneelle Froomelle.
Itse luotan Contadoriin tuolla.

----------


## vetooo

Minulla ei ole ollut 12 vuoteen samanlaista tunnetta sisälläni. Ajattelin suunnata Tourin jälkimmäisellä puoliskolla päähuomioni mm. noususuoritusten arviointiin. Jäljellä ovat mm. Mont Ventoux, Alpe d'Huez, Croix Fry ja Semnoz.

----------


## Googol

> Miksi farssi? Froomen suoritus on linjassa hänen viime vuosien  muihin GT-temposuorituksiin. Esim. vuoden 2011 Vueltassa Froome hävisi aika-ajossa ainoastaan Martinille, viime vuoden Tourissa hän oli  molemmissa aika-ajoissa kakkonen Wigginsin jälkeen.



Viime vuosien suoritukset ei sitten olekaan missään linjassa Froomen aiemman tason kanssa.

----------


## kolistelija

Tehkää vaikka oma topikki Froomen kunnosta ja sen kehityksestä. Kisaahan täällä vatvotaan eikä sitä kuka ei ole normaalissa kunnossa.

Touria ei ole vielä ajettu Pariisiin. Edessä on vielä monta kovaa ja jännää etappia joilla varmasti tapahtuu yhtä sun toista.

----------


## akujoe

> Miksi farssi? Froomen suoritus on linjassa hänen viime vuosien  muihin GT-temposuorituksiin. Esim. vuoden 2011 Vueltassa Froome hävisi aika-ajossa ainoastaan Martinille, viime vuoden Tourissa hän oli  molemmissa aika-ajoissa kakkonen Wigginsin jälkeen. 
> 
> Viime  vuosien parhaat GC-kuskit ovat olleet Wiggins, Nibali ja Froome. Nyt kun  kaksi näistä eivät ole kisassa mukana ja Contador ei ole vireessä, ei  varmaan ole kenellekään yllätys että Froome dominoi kisaa.



Kirjoitin pitkän sepustuksen, mutta tuossa Googol kiteyttikin aika hyvin:





> Viime vuosien suoritukset ei sitten olekaan missään linjassa Froomen aiemman tason kanssa.



Taidan tehdä Froome-ketjun ja lopettaa tämän häiriköinnin.

----------


## Vandit

> Minulla ei ole ollut 12 vuoteen samanlaista tunnetta sisälläni. Ajattelin suunnata Tourin jälkimmäisellä puoliskolla päähuomioni mm. noususuoritusten arviointiin. Jäljellä ovat mm. Mont Ventoux, Alpe d'Huez, Croix Fry ja Semnoz.



Haluatko tarkentaa mitä tarkoitat "samanlaisella tunteella"?

Ironista sinänsä, että viime vuonna olin vahvasti Froomen puolella Wiggingsiä "vastaan". Vaikka mitään Wiggings vs. Froome- asetelmaa ei sattuneesta syystä edes ollut olemassa. Nyt sitten itsekin toivoisin häneltä romahdusta ihan vaan yleisen mielenkiinnon vuoksi. 
No kaikesta huolimatta, douppeja tai ei, niin koen kuitenkin että Froome on ansainnut ainakin yhden TdF- voiton eli nyt siis tämän. Onpahan vaan sellainen tarina jossa meno tulee kiihtymään...

----------


## MV

> 6. Svein Tuft (CAN / GreenEdge) + 1.35



Tuft taisi lähteä reitille kakkosena. Melko hyvä suoritus siihen nähden.

----------


## Mosh

Onhan se totta, että vielä on paljon ajamatta, mutta en usko Froomen väsyvän. Mutta aina voi toivoa, että tästä tulee vielä tiukka skaba!

----------


## Gamzae

Osaatteko arvon tietäjät valottaa, että miten tämänpäiväinen Froomen johdon kasvu vaikuttaa tulevien etappien käsikirjoituksiin? Käyttävätkö haastajat vielä paukkuja Sky-junan hajottamiseen 9. etapin tapaan, vai toteavatko Contador, Valverde ja kumppanit pelin hävityksi ja alkavat ajaa kakkossijasta toisiaan kyttäillen? Toisin sanoen saako Froome ajella rauhassa maaliin?

----------


## ViliA

Luulen että ilman loukkaantumista tai teknistä vastoinkäymistä on vaikea kiriä tuota eroa kun katsoo froomen kuntoa.

Mutta niinkuin tuolla aikaisemmin sanottiin niin monta etappia jäljellä ja mitä vaan voi sattua. Ja onhan siellä vielä nuorten kilpailu ja mäkikilpailu kesken.
Saganille pistekilpailun voitto taitaa olla selvä homma.

----------


## BianchiMan

Mitenkähän Sky:ssa jatkossa kun Sir BW kunnossa ja riveissä 2 viimeisintä TdF voittajaa? Toisen on vaihdettava maisemia?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Wiggo on lähetellyt jo selviä signaaleja jonka mukaan se olisi luopumassa, sehän on jo ikämies.

Jos ei, niin toinen hoitaa Tourin ja toinen Giron ja Vueltan.

----------


## Vompo

Kyllä tässä mielenkiinto pitää suunnata valkoista paitaa kohden. Siellä on menossa hyvä taistelu. Michal Kwiatkowski siirtyi eilen kärkeen, eroa toisena olevaan Quintanaan on 34 sekuntia. Kolmantena oleva Bardet on jäänyt jo ratkaisevasti 6min 53sek. Kwiatkowski on ajanut yllättävän vahvasti, eilisen temmon viides. Quintana on taas vuorikauris, joka sykähdytti jo Pyreneillä. Ennen Tourin alkua olin itse laskenut suosikiksi tämän vuoden Tour de Californian voittajan T.J. Van Garderenin, mutta hän on pettänyt pahasti ja romahtanut jo 33min 24sek päähän Kwiatkowskista.

----------


## vetooo

L'Equipen mukaan Froome vaikutti viimeisen kilometrin hidastelullaan siihen, ettei hän voittanut aika-ajoa.

----------


## RH1

> Osaatteko arvon tietäjät valottaa, että miten tämänpäiväinen Froomen johdon kasvu vaikuttaa tulevien etappien käsikirjoituksiin? Käyttävätkö haastajat vielä paukkuja Sky-junan hajottamiseen 9. etapin tapaan, vai toteavatko Contador, Valverde ja kumppanit pelin hävityksi ja alkavat ajaa kakkossijasta toisiaan kyttäillen? Toisin sanoen saako Froome ajella rauhassa maaliin?



Voihan muut tallit tehdä bussissa vaikka mitä taktiikoita, mutta Froomea niillä ei pystytä pysäyttämään. Jäljellä kun on vielä tuo yksi aika-ajo ja sitä ennen on varaa vaikka romahdukseen.

----------


## ristopee

Miksi Froome hidasteli? Säästi jo viimesiä paukkuja jatkoon?

----------


## Indurain

Se oli tänään "lepopäivä" jos pää joukko ei ala ajamaan kiinni  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Haluatko tarkentaa mitä tarkoitat "samanlaisella tunteella"?



Silloin, kun tuntee ettei muilla kilpailijoilla ole mitään mahdollisuuksia keltapaitaista vastaan. Tour de Francessa 2001 oli samanlainen fiilis, mutta silloin en oikein ymmärtänyt mikä on - tai siis oli - lajin todellisuus. Samakaltainen tunne on hiipinyt puseroon myös Tourissa 2009 (Contador) ja Girossa 2011 (Contador). Sitä jopa itse ihmettelee, mikä mahtaa olla syynä, että olen tälläkin hetkellä liimautunut tv:n ääreen. Ja puhun nyt siis vain omalta osaltani, enkä lähde arvuutteleman - ainakaan tässä ketjussa - mistä tämänvuotinen ylivoima voisi ehkä johtua.

----------


## vetooo

Näkyisiköhän Matthew Gossista edes pieni vilaus loppukirissä? Mies on ollut umpijäässä koko Tourin ajan. Ehkä se avausetapin kaatuminen vaikuttaa edelleen suoritustasoon.

----------


## kukavaa

gossikin taisi jäädä loppukasaan.

----------


## TuplaO

Olisiko Kittel nyt sitten sen kaliiberin kirimies, että pieksää Cavendishin "ilman tasoitustakin"?

----------


## Yuggas

> P*skasakki?



Säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti tulee postattua viestejä, joista en ole kauhean ylpeä. Toi lainattu menee siihen kategoriaan. Olisi pitänyt muotoilla toisin.

GRS kuvottaa minua näiden vanhemman polven jenkkien saamien naurettavien, talvikaudella kärsittyjen muodollisten puolen vuoden d-tuomioiden vuoksi. Sit JV vouhkaa puhtaan pyöräilyn puolesta ja Hesjedal voittaa Giron. Niin justiin. Negatiivisuus GRS:a kohtaan nousi taas vaihteeksi pintaan, kun niiden sälli aiheutti Kennaughin kaatumisen. Tällasta. Sry ot.

----------


## Jaaba

EBH:lle tuli pipi. Ei taida kuitenkaan vaikuttaa Froomen menoon? Onhan siellä Portekin reservissä.

----------


## dreamer

> EBH:lle tuli pipi. Ei taida kuitenkaan vaikuttaa Froomen menoon? Onhan siellä Portekin reservissä.



Ei EBHn särkyminen hyvää tee. Joukkueen isot moottorit Stannard ja Thomas ovat jo loukanneet itseään. Tilanne antaa muille joukkueille mahdollisuuden hyökätä tasaisella. Porukka poikki sopivassa sivutuulessa ja SKYlta ei välttämättä löydykään vetureita ajamaan kiinni. Ainakaan niin ettei Froomen itse tarvitsisi osallistua vetotoihin. Vuoristossa en usko että Froomen tiputtaminen onnistuu.

----------


## Yuggas

Täällä kans niillä linjoilla, että EBH:n ja Kiryenkan puuttumisesta Froome maksaa vielä, mutta kuinka kovan hinnan. En edelleenkään usko, että Sky jätti tarkoituksella Froomen aivan yksin sunnuntaina vaikka joitain miehiä todennäköisesti lepuuttikin. Froomen eristäminen onnistuu nyt helpommin ja joku sen voi vielä hyödyntää kun saa tarpeeksi monta kertaa tilaisuuden yrittää. Vaikka johto on iso, niin kyllä tässä mustia pilviä kasaantuu Skylle Froomen ylle.

----------


## vetooo

Onhan tuo Skyn nykyinen tilanne aika surkea. Itse asiassa 8. etapista sai vähän väärän käsityksen Skyn tasosta. Kennaugh ja Porte petasivat mahtivedoillaan täydelliset lähtökohdat Froomelle hyökätä Ax 3 Domainesilla. Resepti oli yksinkertainen. Yuggasin mainitsemat Boasson Hagen ja Kirijenka ovat ulkona Tourista. Stannard ja Thomas ovat puolirampoja loukkaantumisten takia. Mäkimiehet Lopez ja "6W/kg for 30mins" Sivtsov ovat jostain syystä olleet kuin varjoja aiempiin kisoihin verrattuna. Sky on valitettavien vastoinkämisten seurauksena täysin kuolevainen joukkue tällä hetkellä - ensimmäistä kertaa 1,5 vuoteen. Muiden tallien on nyt yksinkertaisesti pystyttävä hyödyntämään tilaisuutensa. Tällaista mahdollisuutta ei siunaannu edes kerran vuosikymmenessä.





> Miksi Froome hidasteli? Säästi jo viimesiä  paukkuja jatkoon?



Jotkut heittivät arvon, "että Sky ja Froome välttyisivät turhalta ylimääräiseltä mediakohulta tässä vaiheessa kilpailua".

** * * * **

*12. etappi, 218,0 km*

1. Martel Kittel (GER / Argos) 4.49.49
2. Mark Cavendish (GBR / OP-QS) + 0.00
3. Peter Sagan (SVK / Cannondale) + 0.00
4. Alexander Kristoff (NOR / Katusha) + 0.00
5. Roberto Ferrari (ITA / Lampre) + 0.00
6. Daryl Impey (RSA / GreenEdge) + 0.00
7. Jose Joaquin Rojas (ESP / Movistar) + 0.00
8. Yohann Gene (FRA / Europcar) + 0.00
9. Juan Jose Lobato (ESP / Euskaltel) + 0.00
10. Samuel Dumoulin (FRA / AG2R) + 0.00

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 12/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) 47.19.13
2. Alejandro Valverde (ESP / Movistar) + 3.25
3. Bauke Mollema (NED / Belkin) + 3.37
4. Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 3.54
5. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 3.57
6. Laurens Ten Dam (NED / Belkin) + 4.10
7. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 4.44
8. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) + 5.18
9. Rui Costa (POL / Movistar) + 5.37
10. Jean-Christophe Peraud (FRA / AG2R) + 5.39

----------


## Kännäri

> L'Equipen mukaan Froome vaikutti viimeisen kilometrin hidastelullaan siihen, ettei hän voittanut aika-ajoa.



Eli olisi hävinnyt kilometrin matkalla yli 12 sekuntia. Vauhdin olisi pitänyt hidastua n. 55 km/h:sta johonkin 45 km/h:ssa. Ei kuulosta oikein uskottavalta.

----------


## RH1

> Säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti tulee postattua viestejä, joista en ole kauhean ylpeä. Toi lainattu menee siihen kategoriaan. Olisi pitänyt muotoilla toisin.
> 
> GRS kuvottaa minua näiden vanhemman polven jenkkien saamien naurettavien, talvikaudella kärsittyjen muodollisten puolen vuoden d-tuomioiden vuoksi. Sit JV vouhkaa puhtaan pyöräilyn puolesta ja Hesjedal voittaa Giron. Niin justiin. Negatiivisuus GRS:a kohtaan nousi taas vaihteeksi pintaan, kun niiden sälli aiheutti Kennaughin kaatumisen. Tällasta. Sry ot.



Nehän ei ole ikinä jäänyt missään testissä kiinni, vaan tulivat itse ulos kaapista ja kertoivat avoimesti menneisyydestä...Tai siis kertoivat, ei kovin avoimesti :Hymy:  Kaikkien olisi pitänyt tehdä niin, joten mun mielestä Danielson ja kumppanit ovat ihan oikeutettuja ajamaan samalla viivalla muiden kanssa.

Garmin-Sharpin menossa on sentään yritystä. Vaikka Ryder ei ole kummoisessa kunnossa, niin silti yrittää iskeä ja tekee töitä Martinin puolesta. No ehkä antipatiat tulee jostain muusta kuin kilpailullisista esityksistä, mut GRS on ollut yksi näkyvimmistä talleista toistaiseksi.

----------


## Warlord

EBH out, murtuma lapaluussa. Lähde Sky-app.

----------


## J T K

Mahtava kiri Kitteliltä eilen, Cavendish sai aivan unelma-leadoutin ja oli jo muutaman metrin karkumatkalla, mutta Kittel tuli jäätävästi ohi. Cavendish sai kyllä kylmää kyytiä ja tässä on kehittynyt hieno asetelma Argos-Shimanon ja OPQS:n välillä. Argos on kehittynyt huimasti vetojunansa suhteen ja homma toimii kolareista huolimatta.

----------


## Kal Pedal

SKY:ltä loppuu miehet. Toisaalta jäljellä on vielä yksi aika-ajo. Jos Froome taas tekee eroa pari minuttia niin loppuvat etapit ennen kun Froomea kuritetaan tarpeeksi.

----------


## buhvalo

> SKY:ltä loppuu miehet. Toisaalta jäljellä on vielä yksi aika-ajo. Jos Froome taas tekee eroa pari minuttia niin loppuvat etapit ennen kun Froomea kuritetaan tarpeeksi.



Taitaa loytya melko pieni maara kurittajia. Ainut todellinen uhka tulee etapeilla 19 ja 20 jossa jonkun pitais paasta karkuun, apujat edella tukena, jo toisiksi viimeisella vuorella ja vetaa eroa apuajajattomaan(?) Froomeen.. Tosin sita ennen Froomen etu voi olla jo 6min. Ventouxin kaltaisen etapin nykykunnossa se lakaisee itsekkin, ensimmainen vakava isku kiinni ja siita karkuun. "Haastajat" ei aja kiinni edes porukalla.

----------


## pulmark

Mielenkiintoinen ensi viikko tulossa, kun Sky joukkue harveni. Melkein toivoisin, että Valverde sekä Mollema ja ten Dam putoavat kokonaiskilpailussa viikonloppuna niin ettei heille riitä nykyisten sijoitusten varmistelu. Quintana onneksi joutui luopumaan valkopaidasta, joten häneltä on odotettavissa ratkaisuja jos joukkue sen sallii. Movistar joukkue vaikuttaa niin vahvalta, että Froome voi luottaa heihin ajamaan kiinni irtiottoja ja näin tarjoamaan apua Froomelle jos pyrkivät varmistelemaan mahdollista Valverden 2. sijaa.

Ensi viikolla etapit 16 sekä 18-20 tarjoavat mahdollisuuden lopullisiin ratkaisuihin ITT lisäksi. Etapilla 16 pari vuotta sitten taisi Contador ja Evans sotkea Schleckien pasmat ja se ajetaan nyt lepopäivän ja ITT välissä. Contador osoitti viime vuoden Vueltassa, että pystyy irtiottoon myös kaukaa maalista. 

Uskoisin, että viimeisellä viikolla ainakin Saxo ja Garmin eivät epäröi ottaa riskejä. Toivottavasti myös BMC, Katusha ja Leopard-Trek liittyvät joukkoon.

----------


## dreamer

Uskoisin että Garminin tavoitteena ainakin yhdellä jäljellä olevalla etapilla hakea ennakkoluulottomasti etappi voittoa ja/tai Martinille parempaa GC -sijoitusta räjäyttämällä etapin heti alusta asti kuten 9. etapilla. Tämä voi antaa mahdollisuuden muille joukkueille iskeä heikentyneen SKY -haaskan kimppuun.

----------


## pulmark

Samoin A. Schleck näytön paikka ? Veli ei saanut sopimusta ja nyt hyvä tilaisuus osoittaa mahdollisia tulevia sopimusneuvotteluja varten että pyörä vielä kulkee. Andy ajanut kuitenkin tähän mennessä ihan OK ja parhaat etapit vielä edessä. Voisi yrittää TOP10, johon eroa nyt 3min ja/tai etappivoittoon. Joukkueestakin löytyy apuja, Bakelants, Monfort ja Voigt ainakin kykenevät irtiottoihin mukaan.

PS. Movistar vaikeuksissa tällä hetkellä, Valverdellä mekaaninen ja joutuvat ajamaan pääjoukkoa kiinni, eroa kuitenkin 40s. Belkin vetää pääjoukkoa. Aikaisemmin pääjoukko hajosi jo kahteen osaan. Movistar luovutti pääjoukon kiinniajamisen ja liittyi pääjoukosta pudonneeseen porukkaan, ero n. 1min.

----------


## kolistelija

Saxo irti isolla porukalla tuulessa!

Edit:
Mukana kuusi Sakson miestä ml. Contador. Cav ja Sagan kiriukoista. Yhteensä 14 miestä.

----------


## TeroTE

Valverde oli rengasrikon jälkeen parhaimmillaan vain 12 sekunnin päässä pääjoukosta, mutta ei vain Movistarin paukut riittäneet ajaa rakoa kiinni. Nyt Valverden ero kärkeen on jo yli neljä minuuttia ja kasvaa kovaa vauhtia...

----------


## efut

10 vuotta olen Touria seurannut, enkä näin viihdyttävää tasamaan etappia muista tänä aikana nähneeni.

----------


## rjrm

Aikamoista menoa! Kiritykit karussa Saxon kanssa  :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

Valverde tippuu TOP10 ulkopuolelle, Quintanasta 1-kuski Movistarille ? Saxo vetää kyllä todella kovaa kärjessä, ero pääjoukkoon nyt 40s.

----------


## kolistelija

Sekkarilla katsottuna puolen tunnin keskinopeus on nyt ollut 52,8km/h...

----------


## joh

Onhan tuossa vielä puskuria, mutta ei tämä nyt ollenkaan mene Sky:n taktiikkakirjan mukaan. 

Froome on vahva, mutta joukkue on muuttunut kovin särkyväksi. Saa nähdä miten viimeisellä viikolla käy, varsinkin jos Contadorin kunto on nousujohteinen.

Edit: En todella toivo, että tämä ratkeaisi mekaaniseen tms. vikaan, mutta Froome on kyllä todella vaarallisella alueella. Yksi rengasrikko tai kasa...

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Åijjåjåi! Onpa kivaa seurattavaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Adrift

Ehkä se Froomen voitto ei ollutkaan niin taputeltu vielä eli pientä jännitystä on jäljellä.

----------


## hape72

En ole missään nimessä Froomea vastaan enkä Contadorin puolella mutta vanha totuushan se oli...

"the race finishes in Paris"  :Vink: 

Toivottavasti tulee lisää säpinää jatkoon.

----------


## Niksupalkki

Reilu minuutti eroa tasamaalla. Loistorepäisy Saxolta. Sky himmaili keskellä pelotonta, joten ei ollut reagointikykyä iskuun. Saari nnähdä, miten Sky kestää vuoristossa muita vastaan, varsinkin kun kaikille on tullut selväksi Skyn heikkous. Jos tää jatkuu tälläisen tästä tulee vielä legendaarinen taistelu.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Niksupalkki

Tuplaamaan pois

----------


## Höysö

Aivan mahtava etappi. Näitä lisää :Cool:

----------


## petri ok

Uskomattoman täydellinen joukkuetaktiikka OmegaPaharmalta. Ensin pudotetaan Kittel, joka on aiemmin ollut liian kova vastus Caville, sivarissa. Jatketaan tempoa ja ollaan hereillä SaxoTinkoffin iskiessä.

Ja loppuratkaisu: ensin pistetään Terpsta tekemään valeisku ja narrataan Sagan piikkipaikalle, josta ei loppukiriä juuri koskaan voiteta. Sitten Chavanel vetää Cavendishin Saganin imuun, ja siltä paikalta ei Manxin pikajuna voi hävitä Saganin tasoiselle kirimiehelle.

Fighting Spirit-palkinto meni täysin oikeaan osoitteeseen koko OmegaPharman joukkueelle. 

Samalla Valverde valitettavasti menetti pelinsä rengasrikkoon, mutta sitä sattuu. Sky näyttää todella haavoittuvaiselta, Porte on vain haamu siitä, mitä hän parhaimmillaan on. Liekö kaverilla jotain terveydellisiä ongelmia, vaiko vaan ylirasitusta.

----------


## Straiss

> Uskomattoman täydellinen joukkuetaktiikka OmegaPaharmalta. Ensin pudotetaan Kittel, joka on aiemmin ollut liian kova vastus Caville, sivarissa. Jatketaan tempoa ja ollaan hereillä SaxoTinkoffin iskiessä.
> 
> Ja loppuratkaisu: ensin pistetään Terpsta tekemään valeisku ja narrataan Sagan piikkipaikalle, josta ei loppukiriä juuri koskaan voiteta. Sitten Chavanel vetää Cavendishin Saganin imuun, ja siltä paikalta ei Manxin pikajuna voi hävitä Saganin tasoiselle kirimiehelle.
> 
> Fighting Spirit-palkinto meni täysin oikeaan osoitteeseen koko OmegaPharman joukkueelle. 
> 
> Samalla Valverde valitettavasti menetti pelinsä rengasrikkoon, mutta sitä sattuu. Sky näyttää todella haavoittuvaiselta, Porte on vain haamu siitä, mitä hän parhaimmillaan on. Liekö kaverilla jotain terveydellisiä ongelmia, vaiko vaan ylirasitusta.



Kieltämättä hieno suoritus OmegaPharmalta, joka osaltaan vaikutti myös Saxon iskun onnistumiseen. Saxon veto viimeisillä kilometreillä oli huikeaa katsottavaa, Alberto hoputtaa koko porukkaa ja taisi vetää itsekin muutaman kovan vedon siinä samalla.
Taisi tästä kehkeytyä sittenkin vielä kunnon kisa, mutta eipä nuolaista vielä... Edelleen varmempaa keskittyä maisemiin (ainakin siihen asti kun tulee tällaisia päiviä)  :Leveä hymy: 

Valverden kohtalo oli ikävää seurattavaa. Varsinkin se kun kävivät n. 12 sekunnin päässä pääjoukosta, mutta eivät yhtään lähempänä.

----------


## Yuggas

Kiva, että petri ok tekee paluun foorumille pitkän tauon jälkeen.  :Hymy: 

Mitä Pitin rengasrikon jälkeen tapahtui? Vetikö joku/jotkut tiimit liian innokkaasti, ehkä vastoin herrasmiessääntöjä, heti tuon jälkeen? Itse tulin mukaan seuraamaan vasta 60 km jäljellä ja jäi siltä osin ratkaisun hetket näkemättä.

----------


## Brunberg

Siellä oli veto päällä koko ajan ja sitä vaan jatkettiin... Oli kyllä upea etappi kaikenkaikkiaan.

----------


## Yuggas

> Siellä oli veto päällä koko ajan ja sitä vaan jatkettiin... Oli kyllä upea etappi kaikenkaikkiaan.



Ok. Eli ei mitään arveluttavaa toimintaa keneltäkään - hyvä niin.

----------


## petri ok

> Mitä Pitin rengasrikon jälkeen tapahtui? Vetikö joku/jotkut tiimit liian innokkaasti, ehkä vastoin herrasmiessääntöjä, heti tuon jälkeen? Itse tulin mukaan seuraamaan vasta 60 km jäljellä ja jäi siltä osin ratkaisun hetket näkemättä.



Belkin (Mollema&Ten Dam) oli ainakin sen jälkeen kovasti kärjessä avustamassa OmegaPharmaa, itse ihmettelin sitä. OmegaPharmalla ei ollut syytä himmailla, koska he selkeästi kävivät ihan eri skabaa, eli etappivoitto/vihreä paita kisaa, mutta Belkin....

Toisaalta, eipä noita herrasmiessääntöjä enää taida oikein olla. Tulee mieleen vaikka eräs vaihde jupakka männä vuosilta.

----------


## kolistelija

En huomannut katso minkä tiimin sporttijohtajaa tuossa extrassa haastateltiin, mutta hän sanoi että siellä himmaattiin hetkeksi. Lähtivät sitten kuitenkin jatkamaan vetoa kun perästä ei lähestytty ja ero oli kasvanut kahteen minuuttiin.

----------


## majis

> En huomannut katso minkä tiimin sporttijohtajaa tuossa extrassa haastateltiin, mutta hän sanoi että siellä himmaattiin hetkeksi. Lähtivät sitten kuitenkin jatkamaan vetoa kun perästä ei lähestytty ja ero oli kasvanut kahteen minuuttiin.



Taisi olla Saxo-Tinkoffin kaveri

----------


## vetooo

*13. etappi, 173,0 km*

1. Mark Cavendish (GBR / OP-QS) 3.40.08
2. Peter Sagan (SVK / Cannondale) + 0.00
3. Bauke Mollema (NED / Belkin) + 0.00
4. Jakob Fuglsang (DEN / Astana) + 0.00
5. Niki Terpstra (NED / OP-QS) + 0.00
6. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.00
7. Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.00
8. Laurens Ten Dam (DEN/  Belkin) + 0.00
9. Sylvain Chavanel (FRA / OP-QS) + 0.06
10. Michael Rogers (AUS / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.09

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 13/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) 51.00.30
2. Bauke Mollema (NED / Belkin) + 2.28
3. Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 2.45
4. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 2.48
5. Laurens Ten Dam (NED / Belkin) + 3.01
6. Jakob Fuglsang (DEN / Astana) + 4.39
7. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 4.44
8. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) + 5.18
9. Jean-Christophe Peraud (FRA / AG2R) + 5.39
10. Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha) + 5.48

----------


## vetooo

Olisikohan Sagan menettänyt hieman kirikykyään viime vuoteen verrattuna? Tänään ei pystynyt edes haastamaan Cavendidshia, joka ei ole myöskään aivan parhaimmassa vireessään (lukuisia kiritappioita Tourissa). Saganin mäennousu- ja ITT-kyky ovat puolestaan parantuneet. Mietinkin, olisiko Sagan ottanut pari napsua maksimaalisesta kirinopeudesta pois ja siirtänyt ne mäki- ja ITT-puolelle. En lähde väheksymään 1. etapin rajua kaatumista, joka saattaa edelleen vaikuttaa Saganin maksimaaliseen huippunopeuteen. Pistekilpailu on kuitenkin taputeltu. Sagan voittaa sen jos ajaa Champs Elyseelle asti.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Taisi Sagan tehdä vetohommia enemmän karkuporukassa, ainakin viimeisellä 25km jotka näin. Cav sen sijaan oli aika porukan perällä koko ajan. 


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## vetooo

> Taisi olla Saxo-Tinkoffin kaveri



Saxon sporttipomo Philippe Mauduit. Hän tuntee 13. etapin tiestöt kuin omat taskunsa, koska hän on asunut koko elämänsä kyseisellä alueella. Tämä oli yksi tärkeä osatekijä Saxon taktiikassa.

----------


## Poursuivant

Oli sellainen fiilis tuon aika-ajon ja eilisen EBH:n loukkaantumisen jälkeen, että tänään saattoi haistaa veren joessa, kuten anglosaksit sanovat ja minun piti pyörtää sanani ja seurata etappia ihan toden teolla. Tänään oli se päivä, kun Froomen ja Skyn kypsyttäminen piti alkaa aidosti ja siinä onnistuivat sekä Saxo että Belkin. 

Kylmä pelin seikka on se, että pitää iskeä silloin kuin vihollinen on heikoimmillaan ja CF / Sky oli sitä tänään. Mitä muuta "lähes kokonaiskilpailun menettäneet" Contador/Kreuziger ja Mollema/ten Dam olisivat voineet tehdä tänään? Olisi ollut hölmöä odottaa sunnuntaille ja antaa Froomen levätä. Pelin hengeksi vain nyt Froomen (henkilökohtaisen) ylivoiman myötä muodostui se, että hänet pitää saada ennen Mont Ventoux'ta töihin itsekseen. Ja siinä Belkin ja Saxo onnistui - heilläkin ovat sijät 2-5 kokonaiskilpailussa. 

Ja hyvin onnistuivatkin - joskin SKY oli tähän päivään lähtiessä jo aika rampa, mutta nyt ainakin katsojalla säilyy illuusio, että tässä vielä kilpaillaan tosissaan kokonaiskilpailun voitosta. Matkaa on vielä, mutta SKYn ja Froomen etumatkaa voidaan saada kukistettua vastaavanlaisella all against SKY -asenteella. Sitä voisivat nämä kaksi kärkitiimiä jatkaa, kunnes puntit ovat tasan. 

Movistarilla ei mennyt ihan putkeen tänään. Quintanalla kuitenkin saumat valkoiseen, joten Movistarista saattaa olla jeesiä Saxolle ja ehkä Belkinillekin jatkossa, jos haluavat pitää vauhtia keulilla Kwiatkowskia silmällä pitäen. En tosin tiedä saavatko tuota upeaa touria ajavaa puolalaista pudotettua missään poissa pelistä. Chava pitänee tuulensuojaa hänelle aina Pariisiin asti. 

Tänään suosi myös se, että kyllä nuo belgialaiset ja hollantilaiset vaan ne hyrränsä (echelon) osaavat. Jos Cavin ajoitus olisi mennyt 31 km maalista pieleen, Sagan olisi tuuletellut loppusuoralla ja Cav ei olisi ollut loppusuoran kinkereissä mukana. Ehkä sisätiloissa ei tule harjoiteltua wattimittarin kanssa niin paljoa sivutuuleen ajettavia osuuksia? Maantiepyöräily on kuitenkin ulkolaji. Loppujen lopuksi.

Mitä Froomen pitäisi tehdä? Olisiko parasta antaa huomenna esim. Saxon ja Belkinin mennä ja himmata hieman sinne viimeiselle viikolle tai sunnuntain etapille? Vai tuleeko jo huomisesta selviytymiskamppailu? Jos Froome puolustusvoittaa tämän Tourin, niin otan hatun päästä. 

Vielä ovat myös isot mäet jäljellä. Ja mielenkiintoista on pistää merkille oman suosikkini Roman Kreuzigerin hyvä ajo. Hän ajaa parasta Touriaan. Super-domestique -suoritusta ei ole vielä tarvittu, mutta kaikesta päätellen (kommentit, bloggaukset, kehonkieli), RK huokuu mielihyvää, malttia ja jonkinlaista mielen tasaisuutta - ainakaan joskus tavattua kitinää ei ole kuulunut. Hän voi olla vielä suureksikin avuksi Albertolle, mutta koska en ole ennustaja, niin pitänee katsoa sunnuntain etappi ensin.

EDIT: RK ainakin väittää blogissaan,  että silloin kun Valverde flättäsi, niin Saxo ei ollut vetovuorossa ja  omatunto on siinä mielessä puhdas, koska he seurasivat QSOP:a ja  Belkiniä. Eroa olisi saattanut tulla enemmänkin, jos Belkin kaksikko  olisi osallistunut vetovuoroihin samoin kuin Saxo. Pet'o ja Cav eivät  vetäneet, koska loppukiri oli "sovittu" heille.

----------


## petri ok

> Olisikohan Sagan menettänyt hieman kirikykyään viime vuoteen verrattuna? Tänään ei pystynyt edes haastamaan Cavendidshia, joka ei ole myöskään aivan parhaimmassa vireessään (lukuisia kiritappioita Tourissa). Saganin mäennousu- ja ITT-kyky ovat puolestaan parantuneet. Mietinkin, olisiko Sagan ottanut pari napsua maksimaalisesta kirinopeudesta pois ja siirtänyt ne mäki- ja ITT-puolelle. En lähde väheksymään 1. etapin rajua kaatumista, joka saattaa edelleen vaikuttaa Saganin maksimaaliseen huippunopeuteen. Pistekilpailu on kuitenkin taputeltu. Sagan voittaa sen jos ajaa Champs Elyseelle asti.



En edes lähtisi vertaamaan Sagania puhtaisiin sprinttereihin kuten Cavendish, Kittel, Greipel. Hän on toki hyvä kirimään, mutta ei kuitenkaan loistava kirimies. 

Tämän päivän etapilla hän menetti mahdollisuutensa, kun lähti Terpstan valeiskun perään, vain huomatakseen, että nyt hän on koko joukon kärjessä ja Cavendish peesissä. Pikku kissa-hiiri leikki ja Cavendishilla ei ollut pienintäkään mahdollisuutta hävitä.

Cavendish taas on tällä Tourilla pariin otteeseen avannut kirinsä liian aikaisin, varmin tapa hävitä kiri. Pyöräily on joukkuelaji varsinkin juuri massakireissä. Argosin ja Loton kirijunat ovat ehkä asteen parempia juuri ratkaisuhetkillä, se vaikuttaa varmasti Cavendishin takaraivossa: hän ei tiedä seuratako omaa lead-outiaan Steegmanssia vai hypätäkö jonkun muun peesiin. Tälläiset asiat ovat hirmu tärkeitä kaoottisissa loppuratkaisuissa, hetken epäröinti vie etappivoiton. Mitä Cavendish tarvitsisi olisi paluu luottomiehensä Renshawn kumppaniksi, paluu voittamattomaan (hieman ylisanoen) parivaljakkoon. Tiettävästi Lefevere haluaakin Renshawn Cavendishin aisapariksi, veikkaan että isoa pätikkää varmasti tarjotaan kaverille.

----------


## vetooo

> Tämän päivän etapilla hän menetti mahdollisuutensa, kun lähti Terpstan valeiskun perään, vain huomatakseen, että nyt hän on koko joukon kärjessä ja Cavendish peesissä. Pikku kissa-hiiri leikki ja Cavendishilla ei ollut pienintäkään mahdollisuutta hävitä.



Eikös se ollut Saganin joukkuetoveri Bodnar, joka lähti Terpstran perään? Voi olla, että näin väärin.

----------


## petri ok

> Eikös se ollut Saganin joukkuetoveri Bodnar, joka lähti Terpstran perään? Voi olla, että näin väärin.



Joo niin se vissiin oli, mutta lopputulos oli sama Sagan edessä Cav takana.

----------


## asb

> EDIT: RK ainakin väittää blogissaan,  että silloin kun Valverde flättäsi, niin Saxo ei ollut vetovuorossa ja  omatunto on siinä mielessä puhdas, koska he seurasivat QSOP:a ja  Belkiniä.



Kuinkahan pitkälle tuo lopun repäisy oli mietitty etukäteen? Movistarin olisi pitänyt olla siinä mukana, jos olisivat olleet pelipaikoilla. Ei taida olla sellaista skenaariota, jossa Movi*in pudottaminen tuossa vaiheessa olisi ollut Saxon etujen mukaista.

Nyt meni täydellisesti, kun Cav ja Sagan oli mukana ja Greipel ei, niin Kaikkien oli ajettava täysillä. Olisiko jotain sovittu etukäteen?

----------


## kolistelija

Haastiksessa Saxon kundi sanoi "Split second decision".

----------


## dreamer

> Porukka poikki sopivassa sivutuulessa ja SKYlta ei välttämättä löydykään vetureita ajamaan kiinni. Ainakaan niin ettei Froomen itse tarvitsisi osallistua vetotoihin. Vuoristossa en usko että Froomen tiputtaminen onnistuu.



Näinhän se meni. Isojen moottoreiden yskiminen tekee Skyn haavoittuvaiseksi juuri tasaisella. Vuorilla kaksikko Froome-Porte on riittävän vahva.

----------


## tiger

Mahtava etappi! Harva olisi uskonut, että Froomen ylivoimasta tavallaan syntyy tällainen revanssitilanne. Yleensä GC ajajat tässä vaiheessa tällaisella lättänäetapilla vain välttävät riskejä ja jokseenkin munattomasti rullaavat pääjoukon mukana maaliin, mutta Saxon toiminta olikin suorastaan munakasta! Haistoivat suden hetken ja hyökkäsivät. Saalis eli SKY on nyt selvästi haavoittunut ja toivoa sopii että sudet saatuaan verenmaun suuhun janoavat lisää. Yllätyselementti tosin nyt on käytetty joten sikäli voi olla vaikeampaa toistaa temppu.

----------


## pulmark

http://movistarteam.com/news/2013-7-...ace-of-cycling

Valverden takakiekon rikkoutuminen johtui siitä, että joku törmäsi siihen huoltoalueella. Lisäksi koska pääjoukko oli tuossa vaiheessa hajonnut kahtia, ei joukkueiden huoltoautoilla ollut mahdollisuutta tulla heti apuun. Valverde lainasi takakiekon joukkuekaverilta ja sitten yritettiin takaa-ajoa, joka kuitenkin täpärästi epäonnistui.

Valverde kertoi että kilpailu jatkuu varsinkin niitä joukkueita vastaan jotka myötävaikuttivat siihen ettei päässyt pääjoukkoon enää mukaan. Belkin ja Europcar vetivät siinä vaiheessa kun Valverde tippui.

----------


## Vandit

Missasin sujuvasti tämän(kin) etapin, mutta hehkutusta on silti mukava lukea. Tällaiselle "satunnaiskatsojalle" tästä etapista irtoaa muutama hyvin olennainen pointti:
- tasamaaetapit eivät ole mitenkään lähtökohtaisesti täysin turhia GC:n kannalta. Ne ovat turhia vain silloin jos relevantit kärkitiimit ovat riittävän vahvoja hoitelemaan yllättävät tilanteet (=yleensä).
- tiimitoiminnan tärkeyttä ei pidä aliarvioida, ei myöskään pidä ottaa sitä minään itsestäänselvyytenä että ennakkosuosikilla on jatkuvasti täydellinen tiimi ympärillään. Voittajatiimit ovat usein niin loppuun asti hiottuja kokonaisuuksia että sitä välillä vähän unohtaa että ei ne asiat tule mitenkään valmiina vaan ne edellyttää valtavasti duunia ja mikään tiimi ei ole haavoittumaton
- it ain't over 'til it's over

----------


## HXX1100H

Olihan tylsä etappi  :Hymy:   Pienestä se on joskus kiinni  mm.  Valverden rengasrikko sattui nuorempaa Seliniä lainatakseni tosi pahaan paikkaan..

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Kun taas toisessa artikkelissa kerrottiin että yksi Saxon DS on asunut  tuolla alueella koko ikänsä, ja tiesi täsmälleen missä iskeä kun tuulen  kovuus ja suunta oli etapin edetessä tiedossa. 

Joka tapauksessa  hieno etappi! Laitoin TV:n auki kun oli 12km jäljellä, enkä oikein  tajunnut heti että Contador itse asiassa oli siinä karkulaisporukassa. 

Poikkeuksellisen  raaka työ on tässä Tourissa ollut jo usean etapin voiton takana. Saa  nähdä miten lopussa peloton on viimeisellä viikolla. 

Vähän kuten  Raphan centieme juliste, jossa lukee jotakuinkin että "Unelmien Tour on  sellainen, että vain yksi ajaja pääsee koko kilpailun maaliin asti"

----------


## Hääppönen

Upea etappi! Vihreiden lasien läpi katsottunakin Sagan teki alittelijamaisen mokan siirtyessää hetkeksi lähes rullailemaan ja päästämään MC:n ohitse isolla vauhtierolla. Jos matkaa maaliin olisi ollut yli 500m, olisi ollut hyvä taktiikka. Noin lähellä maalia olisi pitänyt pitää vauhti lähellä maksimia ja yrittää iskeä MC:n imusta. Toki MC:n kukistaminen on vaikeaa.

----------


## tunarikari

Kun jäljellä oli noin 12 km kiinnitin huomiota Greipelin yritykseen saada omat ajajat vetämään eroa kiinni. Muutama vetovuoro siinä taisi olla mutta mitään tulosta sillä ei saatu aikaan. Froomella ei ollut lopussa yhtään apumiestä mukana, Stannard taisi tulla seuraavana maaliin.

----------


## Scott68

Mitä näkemyksiä tämän päiväisestä etapista? Hieman mäkisempi kuin eilinen, mutta antaako mahdollisuuden tasoittaa kärjen eroja ja millä taktiikalla? Parikin nimeä jos sais minuutin sisään Froomesta, niin tulisi lopusta kiinnostavaa. Toivotaan, ettei hatkasta jääneet tallit auta liikaa johtajaa, niin kuin eilen  :Vihainen: .

----------


## kolistelija

Eilinen etappi oli kaikille tiukka paikka ja huomenna olisi ohjelmassa pitkä etappi + Mt. Ventoux. Asetelma ennustaisi rauhallista ajoa pääjoukolle. Kait...  :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

Irtiotto vois mennä loppuun saakka. Tuuliennuste näyttää lupailevan enimmäkseen lievää sivumyötäistä tuulta loppupuoliskolla. Irtiotossa vois olla mukana vaikka Voigt, Chavanel, Voeckler ?. Kokonaiskilpailussa hyvissä asemissa olevat joukkueet lepäilee niin kuin eilenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## tiger

Voigt on oikein veikattu, hän on mukana päivän ensimmäisessä irtiotossa. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## HemmoP

Paljonko Col Du Pilonin huipulla pitäisi olla irtiottajien eduksi, 
että riittäisi maaliin ?



Sent from my desktop PC

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Olipahan etappi!! Harmi ettei J. Simon voittanut olisi kyllä ansainnut sen ihan täysin.

----------


## McPupu

> Olipahan etappi!! Harmi ettei J. Simon voittanut olisi kyllä ansainnut sen ihan täysin.



Niinpä, komeata katsottavaa tälläiset yksilösuoritukset mutta kovillehan se ottaa noin pitkään vetää yksin.

----------


## Scott68

> Paljonko Col Du Pilonin huipulla pitäisi olla irtiottajien eduksi, 
> että riittäisi maaliin ?



Mie lasken karkeasti, että hatkaa pitää olla 1min/10km jäljellä olevaa etappia, niin on hyvät mahdollisuudet kestää maaliin. Joskus laskelma pitää ja joskus pettää, keskimäärin hyvä.

----------


## petri ok

> Mie lasken karkeasti, että hatkaa pitää olla 1min/10km jäljellä olevaa etappia, niin on hyvät mahdollisuudet kestää maaliin. Joskus laskelma pitää ja joskus pettää, keskimäärin hyvä.



5-13 s/km tulee pääjoukko takaa riippuen, miten hyvin irtiotto/takaa-ajava pääjoukko tekee yhteistyötä.

----------


## HemmoP

Muistelin itsekkin tuota 1min/10km nyrkkisääntöä, mutta tuossa oli selkeää alamäkeä 
puolet matkasta. Oli vedoissa Albasini ( 26  :Irvistys:  ) ja Voigt ( 41 ) niin siksi vaan kyselin...

----------


## vetooo

*14. etappi, 191,0 km*

1. Matteo Trentin (ITA / OP-QS) 4.15.11
2. Michael Albasini (SUI / GreenEdge) + 0.00
3. Andrew Talansky (USA / Garmin) + 0.00
4. Jose Joaquin Rojas (ESP / Movistar) + 0.00
5. Egoitz Garcia (ESP / Cofidis) + 0.00
6. Lars Bak (DEN / Lotto) + 0.00
7. Simon Geschke (GER / Argos) + 0.00
8. Arthur Vichot (FRA / FDJ) + 0.00
9. Pavel Brutt (RUS / Katusha) + 0.00
10. Cyril Gautier (FRA / Europcar) + 0.00

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 14/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) 55.22.58
2. Bauke Mollema (NED / Belkin) + 2.28
3. Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 2.45
4. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 2.48
5. Laurens Ten Dam (NED / Belkin) + 3.01
6. Jakob Fuglsang (DEN / Astana) + 4.39
7. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 4.44
8. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) + 5.18
9. Jean-Christophe Peraud (FRA / AG2R) + 5.39
10. Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha) + 5.48

----------


## vetooo

*su 14.7., 15. etappi,  Lyon - Mont Ventoux, 242,5 km*

 Cote d'Eyzin Pinet (3,1 km, 4,9 %, 222,0 km maaliin)
 Cote de Primarette (2,6 km, 4,1 %, 216,0 km maaliin)
 Cote de Lens Lestang (2,1 km, 3,8 %, 198,0 km maaliin)
 Cote de Bourdeaux (4,2 km, 5,7 %, 99,5 km maaliin)
 Mont Ventoux (20,8 km, 7,5 %, 0,0 km maaliin)

Kartta | Liveseuranta | Aikataulu | Vedonlyöntikertoimet | Sää | *Eurosport, klo 15.00 - 18.45 (LIVE)* |* 15. etappi alkaa klo 11.45

Kolme olennaista asiaa:*

1) Tourin pisin, peräti 242,5 km:n etappi. Se tuo oman lisänsä kovaan päivään. Profiili ei kerro koko totuutta, sillä nousumetrejä kertyy paljon jo ennen Mont Ventoux'ta.  
2) Mont Ventoux on Tourin kovin nousu. Viimeiset 15,65 km on varustettu lähes 9 %:n keskijyrkkyydellä. Totaaliset katkeamiset mahdollisia pelkästään kuuman sään takia. 
 3) Tähtiajajien on hyökättävä ennen ns. kuunäkymää (viimeiset 6,15 km). Odotettavissa kovaa vasta- ja sivutuulta. Erityisesti Movistarin taktiikka suurennuslasin alla.

*Vetooon suosikit 15. etapille:*

*** Chris Froome
** Alejandro Valverde, Nairo Quintana
* Alberto Contador, Bauke Mollema, ranskalainen irtioton kautta

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne ennen 15. etappia:*

1. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) 55.22.58
2. Bauke Mollema (NED / Belkin) + 2.28
3. Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 2.45
4. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 2.48
5. Laurens Ten Dam (NED / Belkin) + 3.01
6. Jakob Fuglsang (DEN / Astana) + 4.39
7. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 4.44
8. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) + 5.18
9. Jean-Christophe Peraud (FRA / AG2R) + 5.39
10. Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha) + 5.48

*Arvopaitojen haltijat ennen 15. etappia:*

 Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky)
 Peter Sagan (SVK / Liquigas)
 Pierre Rolland (FRA / Europcar)
 Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS)

----------


## vetooo

Tänään on Ranskan kansallispäivä. Mont Ventoux'lle odotetaan jopa 1 000 000 katsojaa!

----------


## Indurain

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...y-mont-ventoux

----------


## pekoni

Ehdottomasti tänään on tiedossa jonkunlaista showta ranskalaisilta ja ranskalaistalleilta. Veikkaan myös, että tänään Saxon ja SKYn apuajajilla on tiedossa paha päivä ja vottajaksi nousee hieman yllättäen Purito Rodriguez ja että Talansky häviää yllättävän vähän aikaa Quintanalle...

----------


## HXX1100H

> Tänään on Ranskan kansallispäivä. Mont Ventoux'lle odotetaan jopa 1 000 000 katsojaa!



Ranskalaisilla  todennäköisesti hirveä haku voittaa kansallispäivän etappi .  Voeckler  menee irtiottoon mukaan ja  voittaa  ??

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Tänään on Ranskan kansallispäivä. Mont Ventoux'lle odotetaan jopa 1 000 000 katsojaa!



Onhan siellä paljon väkeä, mutta noin 50 henkilöä per jokainen nousun metri? Olisi ihan mielenkiintoista tietää miten järjestäjät ovat arvioineet tuon luvun. 

No, enää pari tuntia ja ilotulitukset voi alkaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

France televisionin kommentaattorit kertoivat juuri että esimerkiksi Sylvain Chavanelilla on tänään 11-28 takapakka fillarissa kiinni. Onkohan ihan normi tänään, vai onkohan valtaosalla 25 suurin takaratas?

----------


## pulmark

Sean Kelly Eurosportin kommentaattori oli käynyt ajamassa Ventouxin Froomen kanssa ja kertoi, että suurimmalla osalla kuskeista on  käytössä 11-25 takapakka, joista käytetään mäessä 21 ja 23 enimmäkseen. 25 toimii pelastusrenkaana/palautukseen ja samalla ketjulinja tulee käytetyimmille välityksille suoremmaksi.

----------


## tiger

Ei taida irtiotto kestää huipulle. Liian pieni kaula nyt vähän ennen nousun alkua. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## mievain

Onko Hejsedal loukkaantunut vaiko vain huonossa kunnossa? Tippuu jälleen kerran heti kättelyssä.

----------


## pekoni

> Sean Kelly Eurosportin kommentaattori oli käynyt ajamassa Ventouxin Froomen kanssa ja kertoi, että suurimmalla osalla kuskeista on  käytössä 11-25 takapakka, joista käytetään mäessä 21 ja 23 enimmäkseen. 25 toimii pelastusrenkaana/palautukseen ja samalla ketjulinja tulee käytetyimmille välityksille suoremmaksi.



Jos viittaat "The Ride" ohjelmaan ja siinä esitettyyn ajoon, niin Kellylle kävi ohraisesti ja hän joutui lainaamaan amatöörinä mukana olleelta norskilta 11-28 kiekon viimeiselle nousuosuudelle, kun 11-25 kävi liian raskaaksi. 11-25 on kyllä varmaan se yleisin proffilta alta löytyvä takapakka.

----------


## Yuggas

Voi Andy, tätä ei olisi suonut näkevän.  :Irvistys:

----------


## mievain

Porte pisti taas pakan palasiksi.

Ja sinne menee Froome. Lakki päästä.

----------


## Asetyylikoliini

Voe gsus!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## McPupu

Ja Froome kaasun pohjaan.

----------


## Uudo Böltsi

Run Klödi run!

----------


## Uudo Böltsi

Takaa vaan kärki kiinni ja ohi!

----------


## OJ

Jos Froome ei romahda huomenna, niin seuraava jännityksen aihe on perinteinen "kelle nalli napsahtaa"?

----------


## Uudo Böltsi

Mutta tänäkin vuonna jotenkin vaan ikävä vanhoja "Jan Ullrich" aikoja... :Hymy:  Ei ole Ullen jälkeen ollu ketään jota "fanittaa"...kun Klödenistäkään ei tullut ihan niin kovaa staraa kuin oisin toivonu... :Hymy:

----------


## Uudo Böltsi

Jaaha, retkipyöräilyksi meni Ventoux tänä vuonna...

----------


## Uudo Böltsi

No niin, onnittelut Tour de France 2013:n voittajalle Chris Froomelle! Nyt ei tarvitse kuin puolustaa asemia Alpeilla, ja ei huolta...ei noista muista oo mihinkään.

----------


## Mosh

Kyllä minulla pyyhkiytyi viimeinenkin epäilys. Froomella on erittäin hyvät lääkkeet.

----------


## Uudo Böltsi

> Kyllä minulla pyyhkiytyi viimeinenkin epäilys. Froomella on erittäin hyvät lääkkeet.



Aineet kuuluu lajikulttuuriin, eikä siinä sen kummempaa, katsellaan kisoja avoimin mielin.

----------


## CamoN

Tiimi toimii ja saadaan palautetta. Mutta silti harmillista että yksi mies on näin tasaisen varmasti ylitse muiden.

----------


## mievain

Aivan uskomattoman vakuuttavaa. Ensin Porte hajottaa pakan aivan atomeiksi ja sitten eleetön hyökkäys, jota kukaan ei seuraa. Uskomaton kaveri.

----------


## BONK

Froomen näytteet kannattaa säilöä hyvin.

----------


## Mosh

Uskoisin, että Contador on tällä hetkellä puhtaan pyöräilijän mitta. Pitäisi olla tosi tyhmä jäädäkseen heti toistamiseen kiinni.

Sky on kuin US Postal aikoinaan. Rahaa löytyy tuotekehitykseen ylitse muiden.

----------


## BianchiMan

41,7 keskari kun matkaa reilut 240 kilsaa ja päättyy Mont Ventouxille! Taidan vaihtaa pitsin nypläykseen...

----------


## Torres

Froomella on aivan epäinhimillinen kyky tehdä repiviä iskuja uudelleen ja uudelleen. Paino sanalla epäinhimillinen. Kovat mäkimiehetkin, Contador ja Quintana, jäivät ihan heittämällä, kun Froome laittoi isoa vaihdetta silmään. Quintana pyristeli hienosti vähän aikaa, mutta ei hänkään mahtanut mitään Skyn lääkintätiimille.

----------


## Mosh

Froome varmaan vetää Alpe d'Huezin keskinopeudella 45 km/h.

----------


## ussaf

vetoo taisi laskea +/- 49.00 min vipot 15.65 km.

http://veloclinic.tumblr.com/post/55...entoux-preview

----------


## BONK

> Froomella on aivan epäinhimillinen kyky tehdä repiviä iskuja uudelleen ja uudelleen. Paino sanalla epäinhimillinen. Kovat mäkimiehetkin, Contador ja Quintana, jäivät ihan heittämällä, kun Froome laittoi isoa vaihdetta silmään. Quintana pyristeli hienosti vähän aikaa, mutta ei hänkään mahtanut mitään Skyn lääkintätiimille.



Quintanaa katsoessa tuli mieleen hengittääkö mies lainkaan, kun miehen ilme on vakaa kuin inka-jumalan patsaalla. Siinä vaiheessa kun Froome laittoi D-vaihteen (siis Drive, ehehe...) päälle ja katosi horisonttin pari kilsaa ennen kirkontornia niin Quintanalta saatiin ensimmäinen "ilme" joka oli lähinnä epäuskoinen...

----------


## Jman

Onnea vaan Chris Froomstrongille Tour de Francen voitosta. Katellaan sitten uusiksi tän vuoden voittajaa jos testimenetelmät kehittyy tai joku kielii.

----------


## Yuggas

> ... Kovat mäkimiehetkin, Contador ja Quintana, jäivät ihan heittämällä, kun Froome laittoi isoa vaihdetta silmään...



Nairo olisi ollut hyvin lähellä etappivoittoa kun olisi ollut joku tolkku matkassa eikä aloittanut hyökkäystä 5 km liian aikaisin. Froome sanoi haastattelussa, ettei lopussa edes kunnolla kiihdyttänyt vaan Quintana vain hiipui ja jäi peesistä.

Hieno veto Froomelta, minusta ei mitään ihmeellistä, jos Conta jää samoilla lääkkeillä tuon verran. Ei kai sen maailman tappiin saakka tarvi olla se lahjakkain mäkimies? Nairobissa vaan sattui syntymään vielä parempi.

----------


## Straiss

> Nairo olisi ollut hyvin lähellä etappivoittoa kun olisi ollut joku tolkku matkassa eikä aloittanut hyökkäystä 5 km liian aikaisin. Froome sanoi haastattelussa, ettei lopussa edes kunnolla kiihdyttänyt vaan Quintana vain hiipui ja jäi peesistä.
> 
> Hieno veto Froomelta, minusta ei mitään ihmeellistä, jos Conta jää *samoilla lääkkeillä* tuon verran. Ei kai sen maailman tappiin saakka tarvi olla se lahjakkain mäkimies? Nairobissa vaan sattui syntymään vielä parempi.



Siinäpä se kun taitaa erikivat lääkkeet olla Froomella.

----------


## pekoni

Olihan etappi, tässä vähän ajatusten virtaa. Odottelen innolla vetooon laskelmia Froomen suorituksesta. Chava pääsi kuin pääsikin hatkaan ja palkintona agressiivisimman ajajan titteli. Ihan kuin Kreuziger olisi ollut lopussa Contaa vahvempi? Onneksi Garminin kaksikko ei pudonnut liian kaukasi top-10:stä ja toivonkin, että heiltä nähdään samanlainen etappi, kuin Dan Martinin voittama 9. etappi. Muutenhan tää Touri alkaa olla taputeltu, muuten Porte oli mielestäni yllättävän vahva lopussa, vaikka vetikin selkeästi ihan punaiselle ennen Froomen irtoamista.

----------


## Mosse

Ettekö millään pysty olemaan kirjoittamatta tätä D-paskaa tähän ketjuun?

----------


## Yuggas

> Ettekö millään pysty olemaan kirjoittamatta tätä D-paskaa tähän ketjuun?



Jos tämä oli minulle, niin selvennän, etten usko Froomen olevan enemmän  tai vähemmän doupattu kuin kilpakumppanit. Eikä minua kiinnosta  käyttävätkö ne vai eivät kunhan säännöt ja niiden tulkinta sekä testit  on kaikille samat. Tämän olen sanonut ennenkin.

----------


## samppa_75

On tuo kyllä uskomaton jätkä tuo Froome.
Itse ajattelin, että kyllä Contador vielä haastaa,mutta vahvalta näyttää Froomen meno.
Tuota ylivoimaa on vaikea haastaa, vaikkakin toivon sitä. :Hymy:

----------


## Brunberg

No kai tuo vuorenseinän nouseminen voi olla mahdollista tuolla tahdilla mutta toi tempoajon suorituskyky on kyllä parhaalle vuorikauriille ihan uskomaton. Todella erikoista on meno...

----------


## Mosh

Miksi se D-keskustelu olisi täältä kielletty? Pitkään on ollut ihan oleellinen osa touria, ikävä kyllä. Vai rajataanko keskustelu Ranskan eri alueiden historiaan tästä eteenpäin? Aucun problème.

----------


## Asetyylikoliini

Ruis- tai kaurapuurosta välittämättä, hienoja suorituksia on kiva katsella. Tämän vuoden Tourissa niitä on ollut ihan mukavasti tarjolla.

----------


## Mosh

> Ruis- tai kaurapuurosta välittämättä, hienoja suorituksia on kiva katsella. Tämän vuoden Tourissa niitä on ollut ihan mukavasti tarjolla.



Samaa mieltä, eilisen ja toissapäivän suoritukset irtiotoissa olivat mainioita. Isossa ryhmässä irtioton menestyksen vielä ymmärtää.

----------


## kolistelija

> Miksi se D-keskustelu olisi täältä kielletty? Pitkään on ollut ihan oleellinen osa touria, ikävä kyllä. Vai rajataanko keskustelu Ranskan eri alueiden historiaan tästä eteenpäin? Aucun problème.



Sitä varten on ihan oma ketjunsa. Sinne mars!

----------


## Mosh

Taitaa olla voitto kyllä jo selvä. Harmi siinä mielessä, että keskiviikon TT ja torstain Alpe d'Huez ovat harvinaisen herkullisia etappeja. Ehkä pitää unohtaa Froome ja katsoa muiden sijoituksia, ikään kuin todellinen kilpailu käydään kakkossijasta ja kolmossijasta.

----------


## Vandit

> Sitä varten on ihan oma ketjunsa. Sinne mars!



Keskustelin ko. ketjussa positiivisessa hengessä Froomen MAHDOLLISESTA douppaamisesta ja se kuitattiin sanoilla VMP (piste fi). En usko, että tällä palstalla voi ylipäänsä missään ketjussa pohtia hypoteettisessä mielessä kenenkään douppausta ilman että astuu jonkun varpaille. Pitäisi varmaankin olla yksi doping-ketju, jossa sallittuja puheenaiheita ovat vain virallisesti vahvistetut ja/tai tunnustetut tapaukset. Koska esim. Armstrong kärysi testeissä ja testit toimii. Vai miten se meni?

----------


## viller

Foorumilogiikka: voittaja douppaa aina.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Minä en todellakaan aio ryhtyä ketju-poliisiksi: porukka kirjoittakoot mitä haluaa mihin haluaa, jos teksti on aiheeseenkuulumaton niin hyppään sen yli.
Minun mielestäni silti TdF:ffään liittyvät d-epäilyt voi hyvin kirjoittaa tänne. D-keskustelut yleisellä tasolla voi sitten käydä omassa ketjussa.

----------


## Mosh

Nibali olisi tehnyt hyvää tälle Tourille.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Tuskin se Giron jälkeen olisi pystynyt mitään tekemään. Eikä kukaan muukaan tällä hetkellä.
Saa nähdä lähteekö tästä samanlainen valtakausi kun Indurainilla tai Lankella oli.

----------


## bisping

Doping-"keskustelu" tällaisissa osittain live-seurannan kaltaisissa topiceissa tahtoo olemaan vain sen itselle epämieluisan voittajan lyttäämistä kaikista helpoimmalla tavalla. Sinisilmäisyyttä ja kritiikittömyyttä en tässä nyt hae vaan sitä, että voisi vähän miettiä kannattaako pilata näinkin hyvää keskustelua sillä hemmetin tärkeällä "Froome douppaa" -mölinällä.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Joskus on ollut oma live-seurantaketju. Tämähän ei ole sellainen vaan yleis-TdF-ketju. Jos joku Tourilla vetää epäilyttävän hyviä suorituksia niin kai siitä nyt Tour-ketjussa pitää saada puhua.

----------


## dreamer

Froomen suoritus oli ylivoimainen ainoastaan muihin kilpailijoihin verrattuna. Hävisi Mayon ennätykselle lähes 3 minuuttia ja mm. Wiggins on ajanut mäen nopeampaa ylös. Lisäksi myötätuuli. Jos Bonascrella 2009 vuoden Conta olis ollut tasoissa niin tänään Froome olis varmaan jäänyt toiseksi.

----------


## Mosh

> Tuskin se Giron jälkeen olisi pystynyt mitään tekemään. Eikä kukaan muukaan tällä hetkellä.
> Saa nähdä lähteekö tästä samanlainen valtakausi kun Indurainilla tai Lankella oli.



Kyllä mä uskon, että Sagan pystyy vielä koviin suorituksiin. Tietysti ongelma on, että millään tallilla ei taida olla ihan Sky:n kaltaisia resursseja. 

Ei Froome minulle mitenkään epämiellyttävä voittajaehdokas ole, mutta aivan suvereenit erot muihin niin vuoristossa kuin aika-ajoissakin ihmetyttävät. Huipulla taso on erittäin kova ja marginaalit ovat pieniä. Se, että luikku vuorimies pärjää Tony Martinin kaltaiselle tempomiehelle nostattaa aivan väkisin kulmakarvoja. Minulle tulee tästä Froomen ylivoimasta Merckxin kulta-ajat mieleen ja kaikkihan tiedämme, että silloin oli kyse vain siitä, että mies oli syönyt lihaa.

Mutta tämä keskustelu on toisaalta oravanpyörä, joka ei juuri johda mihinkään. Kukaan ei varmasti toivo voittajan jäävän kiinni, mutta toisaalta, kyllä kiinni sietäisi jäädä jos siihen on aihetta.  :Irvistys: 

Oli miten oli, hienoja etappeja on vielä tulossa ja huikeeta kilpaa käydään Froomen takanakin.

----------


## vetooo

Vaikka olenkin tunnettu rajoittamaan mielipiteen ilmaisun vapautta, niin suosittelen lämpimästi, että tämä ketju pidettäisiin puhtaasti kilpailullisiin asioihin keskittyvänä.

----------


## Yuggas

Ei viitsi laskea, mutta kunkahan monta viestiä 15. etapin jälkeen on tullut foorumille, joissa Froomen suoritusta taas pidetään epänormaalina ja puhutaan suoraan dopingista. Toisaalta taas ei yhtään viestä missä epäiltäisiin Quintanaa mistään, se on kai vaan symppis intiaani Kolumbiasta. Lopulta kun katsoo kummankin suorituksia, niin onko niissä juurikaan eroa. Ei minusta. Nairo jäi Froomen peesistä, mutta oli sitä ennen tehnyt aika paljon enemmän töitä kuin kukaan GC-ukoista eikä ollut kuin puolikkaan minuuttia Froomea jäljessä maalissa. Kai sitä sitten tuntee itsensä entistä tyhmemmäksi kun Sky osoittautuu UK Postaliksi, mutta sitä ennen en rupea Froomea tuomitsemaan. Miksi tällaista "keskustelua" ei ollut kun Conta teurasti koko fieldin 2011 Girossa?

----------


## Mosh

> Ei viitsi laskea, mutta kunkahan monta viestiä 15. etapin jälkeen on tullut foorumille, joissa Froomen suoritusta taas pidetään epänormaalina ja puhutaan suoraan dopingista. Toisaalta taas ei yhtään viestä missä epäiltäisiin Quintanaa mistään, se on kai vaan symppis intiaani Kolumbiasta. Lopulta kun katsoo kummankin suorituksia, niin onko niissä juurikaan eroa. Ei minusta. Nairo jäi Froomen peesistä, mutta oli sitä ennen tehnyt aika paljon enemmän töitä kuin kukaan GC-ukoista eikä ollut kuin puolikkaan minuuttia Froomea jäljessä maalissa. Kai sitä sitten tuntee itsensä entistä tyhmemmäksi kun Sky osoittautuu UK Postaliksi, mutta sitä ennen en rupea Froomea tuomitsemaan. Miksi tällaista "keskustelua" ei ollut kun Conta teurasti koko fieldin 2011 Girossa?



Katsotaan, kuinka Nairo pärjää keskiviikon TT:ssä. Aika paljon jäi viimeksi Kwiatowskista. Tosin nyt on melko erilainen TT edessä.

----------


## Googol

> Ei viitsi laskea, mutta kunkahan monta viestiä 15. etapin jälkeen on tullut foorumille, joissa Froomen suoritusta taas pidetään epänormaalina ja puhutaan suoraan dopingista. Toisaalta taas ei yhtään viestä missä epäiltäisiin Quintanaa mistään, se on kai vaan symppis intiaani Kolumbiasta. Lopulta kun katsoo kummankin suorituksia, niin onko niissä juurikaan eroa. Ei minusta. Nairo jäi Froomen peesistä, mutta oli sitä ennen tehnyt aika paljon enemmän töitä kuin kukaan GC-ukoista eikä ollut kuin puolikkaan minuuttia Froomea jäljessä maalissa. Kai sitä sitten tuntee itsensä entistä tyhmemmäksi kun Sky osoittautuu UK Postaliksi, mutta sitä ennen en rupea Froomea tuomitsemaan. Miksi tällaista "keskustelua" ei ollut kun Conta teurasti koko fieldin 2011 Girossa?



Quintana onkin suht puhdas mäkimies. Froomen suorituksen tekee uskomattomammaksi se, että tempokin kulkee mestaritasolla.

Kyllä täällä muistaakseni Girossakin jännättiin sitä, kuka tulee kakkoseksi.

----------


## vetooo

Quintana on ilmiö. 23 vuotta ikää ja mies kyykyttä kaikkia mäkimehiä. Ei tarvitse hävetä yhtään - ylivoimaisen ylivoiman edessä ei ole mitään mahdollisuuksia. Quintana on tällä hetkellä Tourin paras kiipijä, jos suhteutetaan asiat oikein.

** * * * **

*15. etappi, 242,5 km*

1. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) 5.48.45
2. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) + 0.29
3. Mikel Nieve (ESP / Euskaltel) + 1.23
4. Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha) + 1.23
5. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 1.40
6. Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 1.40
7. Jakob Fuglsang (DEN / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 1.43
8. Bauke Mollema (NED / Belkin) + 1.46
9. Laurens Ten Dam (NED / Belkin) + 1.53
10. Jean-Christophe Peraud (FRA / AG2R) + 2.08

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 15/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) 61.11.43
2. Bauke Mollema (NED / Belkin) + 4.14
3. Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 4.25
4. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 4.28
5. Laurens Ten Dam (NED / Belkin) + 4.54
6. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) + 5.47
7. Jakob Fuglsang (DEN / Astana) + 6.22
8. Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha) + 7.11
9. Jean-Christophe Peraud (FRA / AG2R) + 7.47
10. Michal Kwiatkowski (POL / OP-QS) + 7.58

----------


## kolistelija

> Quintana onkin suht puhdas mäkimies. Froomen suorituksen tekee uskomattomammaksi se, että tempokin kulkee mestaritasolla.
> 
> Kyllä täällä muistaakseni Girossakin jännättiin sitä, kuka tulee kakkoseksi.



Mietitään hetki tätä tempoasiaa...

Mäkimihen ominaisuuksuuksiin kuuluu maksimaalinen teho/paino suhde. Tempomiehen tärkeimmät ominaisuudet ovat ajoasento ja korkean tehon pitäminen tietyn ajan, tehon ja painon suhde ei taida olla samaa tasoa mäkimiehen kanssa. Oletetaan että Froomella on aeropaketti täydellisessä kunnossa, eikö fillarin pitäisi silloin kulkea hurjan kovaa siitä huolimatta että hän on mäkimies ja tehot jäävät pienemmäksi. Onhan hän kooltaan (ja ilmanvastukseltaan) melko optimaalinen tempoa varten.

Joku voi laskea matikkaa ja tutkia tarkemmin. Mutta se on varma että iso tempomies tuskin ajaa mäkeä hyvin. Tarkoittaako se ettei mäkimies voisi olla hyvä tempossa, joka on lajina kehittynyt nimenomaan aerodynamiikan osalta todella paljon.

Mitään en väitä, kunhan mietin vaan.

----------


## dreamer

Erilaisella taktiikalla Quintanalla olisi ollut hyvät mahdollisuudet lyödä Froome tänään.

----------


## bisping

Quintanahan jätti tänä vuonna Baskimaan mäkisessä 24 kilometrin aika-ajossa taakseen mm. Porten 23 sekunnilla ja oli toinen häviten Martinille 17 sekuntia. Keskiviikkona saattaa pärjätä yllättävänkin hyvin.

----------


## pulmark

> Quintanaa katsoessa tuli mieleen hengittääkö mies lainkaan, kun miehen ilme on vakaa kuin inka-jumalan patsaalla...



Kyllä Quintana hengittää... ohessa video jossa Quintana "puhaltelee" etapin jälkeen maalissa  :Hymy: 

http://www.cyclismactu.net/news-tdf-...oux-34194.html

Quintanan tavoitteena ensisijaisesti valkopaita ja kenties paikka TOP3:

http://www.cyclismactu.net/news-tdf-...nal-34182.html

----------


## Mihail

Andy Schleckin nykyinen kunto muutamanvuodentakaisiin verrattuna kyllä surullista katseltavaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Nairo olisi ollut hyvin lähellä etappivoittoa kun olisi ollut joku tolkku matkassa eikä aloittanut hyökkäystä 5 km liian aikaisin. Froome sanoi haastattelussa, ettei lopussa edes kunnolla kiihdyttänyt vaan Quintana vain hiipui ja jäi peesistä.



Quintana koki sen toisin eli hän putosi mielestään Froomen hyökkäykseen, tunsi heti ettei kyennyt vastaamaan - Froome on "_en un nivel  superior a todos" - _ ja keskittyi puolustamaan saavuttamaansa aikaeroa. Hän myönsi iskeneensä hyvin aikaisessa vaiheessa, mutta koska päätavoite oli valkopaidan takaisinvaltaaminen tärkeintä oli tehdä riittävä ero ja hän hyökkäsi koska huomasi muiden jo väsyneen ja tiesi pystyvänsä irtoamaan juuri jyrkemmässä kohdassa. Mahdollinen voitto oli toissijainen tai vain toive.

Tavoite pysyy samana; aika-ajossa tulee tappiota mutta hän uskoo olevansa vahva myös kolmannen viikon vuoristo-osuuksilla. Palkintopallisijakin on mahdollinen muiden väsyessä tai romahtaessa.

Quintana mainitsee lisäksi että Froome kannusti häntä tekemään yhdessä eroa Contadoriin sanomalla että hänkin voi voittaa etapin...

----------


## Yuggas

> ...
> Kyllä täällä muistaakseni Girossakin jännättiin sitä, kuka tulee kakkoseksi.



Joo, mutta se ei ollut D-sävyistä jännäämistä, jos muistan oikein.





> Quintana on ilmiö. 23 vuotta ikää ja mies kyykyttä  kaikkia mäkimehiä. Ei tarvitse hävetä yhtään - ylivoimaisen ylivoiman  edessä ei ole mitään mahdollisuuksia. Quintana on tällä hetkellä Tourin  paras kiipijä, jos suhteutetaan asiat oikein.



Ja Froome ei voi olla ilmiö? Ja sanot käytännön suoraan, että eri eväillä liikenteessä. Vai ymmärränkö jotain väärin?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Minähän olen odottanut Andyltä jonkinmoista näyttöä tässä Tourissa. Sellainen saattaa toki tulla vielä viimeisellä viikolla. Jos, kuten näyttää, ei tule niin se voi kyllä ryhtyä hyvästelemään uransa huipulla.
Kohtaloista liki ikävin: ikuinen kakkonen jonka rahkeet (sekä fyysiset että pää) ei riittäneet siihen isoimpaan vääntöön.
Noh, katsotaan nyt vielä.

----------


## Googol

> Joo, mutta se ei ollut D-sävyistä jännäämistä, jos muistan oikein.



Kyllä sieltä ainakin Etnan etapin jälkeen löytyy aika monta dopingviittausta, kunnes joku taas älähti niiden väärässä paikassa olosta.

----------


## IncBuff

Kaikkihan nuo douppaa tuolla tasolla. Turha itkeä jostain Froomesta yksistään.

----------


## akujoe

On vähän hankala puhua vain kilpailusta ja sivuuttaa dopingistä puhuminen... Cyclingnewsistä bongattu:

http://www.up-shack.com/assets/up/10...16b440c8b4.swf

vruum vruum!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Olihan toi Hinault erinomainen mäessä sekä lähes lyömätön tempossa, joten näitä tapauksia on ollut aiemminkin.

----------


## OJ

Quintana saattaa olla yhden kauden stara kuten monet muut maamiehensä.

----------


## RH1

> Mietitään hetki tätä tempoasiaa...
> 
> Mäkimihen ominaisuuksuuksiin kuuluu maksimaalinen teho/paino suhde. Tempomiehen tärkeimmät ominaisuudet ovat ajoasento ja korkean tehon pitäminen tietyn ajan, tehon ja painon suhde ei taida olla samaa tasoa mäkimiehen kanssa. Oletetaan että Froomella on aeropaketti täydellisessä kunnossa, eikö fillarin pitäisi silloin kulkea hurjan kovaa siitä huolimatta että hän on mäkimies ja tehot jäävät pienemmäksi. Onhan hän kooltaan (ja ilmanvastukseltaan) melko optimaalinen tempoa varten.
> 
> Joku voi laskea matikkaa ja tutkia tarkemmin. Mutta se on varma että iso tempomies tuskin ajaa mäkeä hyvin. Tarkoittaako se ettei mäkimies voisi olla hyvä tempossa, joka on lajina kehittynyt nimenomaan aerodynamiikan osalta todella paljon.
> 
> Mitään en väitä, kunhan mietin vaan.



Kaikkea ei voida laskea pelkällä matematiikalla ja fysiikalla. Vaikka Froomen meno konemaiselta näyttääkin, ei se päde jokaiseen urheilijaan. Ehkä Froome kestää paremmin kipua kuin vastustajansa ja pystyy pitämään syketasot korkealla koko aika-ajon, sekä saamaan itsestään hyvin irti. Toinen voi olla hyvä mäkimies ja varustettu samoilla ominaisuuksilla, mutta ei saa konetta käyntiin verrattaen lyhyessä aika-ajossa.

Tietysti yllä mainitut ominaisuudet ovat ne tärkeimmät, mutta vain osa suoritusta.

----------


## RH1

> Minähän olen odottanut Andyltä jonkinmoista näyttöä tässä Tourissa. Sellainen saattaa toki tulla vielä viimeisellä viikolla. Jos, kuten näyttää, ei tule niin se voi kyllä ryhtyä hyvästelemään uransa huipulla.
> Kohtaloista liki ikävin: ikuinen kakkonen jonka rahkeet (sekä fyysiset että pää) ei riittäneet siihen isoimpaan vääntöön.
> Noh, katsotaan nyt vielä.



Andy tulee vielä. Tämän Tourin esitykset ovat olleet itse asiassa vähän yläkanttiin jos vertaa koko viime- ja alkuvuoteen. Vaihtaa vaan tallia ja isoveikka tulee takaisin, niin ensi vuonna on taas iskussa. Ottajia on pakko olla, tulotasosta joutuu vaan tinkimään. Tosin perisuomalainen tapa olis lytätä entiset mestarit kun tulee huonompia aikoja....Lopettais se Eviläkin jo

----------


## töpseli

Tämä menee kategoriaan "ravintolassa" tourin seuraaminen. Olimme eilen katsomassa etappia Huezin alla olevassa ravintolassa mihin mahtuu n.80hlöä normaalisti, mutta nyt sisällä oli vain n.200hlöä ja ovista ja ikkunoista katseli toiset 200!! 
Ketä porukka fanitti? Sisällä oli pääosin saksalaisia, ranskalaisia,hollantilaisia, muutama britti. Aina kuului huokaus, kun Sky:n junasta joku tippui ja Contadorilta odotettiin paljon.....ja Quintana oli pieni sankari eli näin täälläkin. 

Ps. Huezin nousu alkaa olemaan jo tukossa noista kotiloista (matkailuauto) ja muutenkin Huezin pikku kylän väkiluku on kasvanut muutamalla 100%:lla :-) 

Jos kumminkin yrittäisi aamupäivällä käydä sielä päällä pyörähtämässä.....+30 eli nousussa tarkenee ja ei varmasti tarvitse ajaa yksin ylös :-)

Ennakko kuulumiset Huezilta ja torstaita odotellessa....

----------


## Fuuga

Mont Ventoux'n kunkku! YLEltä tuli eilen ihan hauska dokumentti virtuaalisesta kilpailusta 5 Ventoux'n voittajan kesken.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> Mont Ventoux'n kunkku! YLEltä tuli eilen ihan hauska dokumentti virtuaalisesta kilpailusta 5 Ventoux'n voittajan kesken.



Kiitos vinkistä, suosittelen muillekin. Hyvä puheenvuoro myös tähänkin käynnissä olevaan depattiin.
Ja on se vaan hieno laji, kaikista lieveilmiöistä huolimatta.

----------


## PMoi

Ja Yle Fem:iltä myös uusintana klo 16:10 keskiviikkona.

----------


## asb

> Kiitos vinkistä, suosittelen muillekin. Hyvä puheenvuoro myös tähänkin käynnissä olevaan depattiin.
> Ja on se vaan hieno laji, kaikista lieveilmiöistä huolimatta.



En suoraan sanottuna jaksanut katsoa loppuun asti. Tuntui siltä, että koko ohjelma oli pelkästään triviaalia kanavantäytettä (väliaikojen vertailua eri vuosilta ja moneen kertaan nähtyjä videoklippejä). Oliko siellä lopussa sitten jotain mielenkiintoista kannanottoa tms?

----------


## Spök

Tänä vuonna Tour on mielenkiintoinen iskuja,iskun perään ja tasamaallakin ajetaan ihan täysillä ja välillä ihan päättömästi eli katsoja ystävällistä ei käyttäjlyä niin kuin esim viimevuonna. Ainoastaan yksi on ylivoimainen ja hän on nuori jolla on kone kunnossa ja ei niin kovia kilometrejä vielä alla kun esim Contadorilla,Evansilla,Schleckillä(vaikka nuori) ja Valverdellä.Mutta varmasti viimeisellä viikolla tapahtuu vielä paljon ei kukaan vielä ole luovuttanut!

----------


## Jake_Kona

Offt- ohjelmasta mont. vanmontux
Oli minusta hienoa todeta, että Merkx ( olikos siinä vielä c) on ihminen ja hiipui lopussa niinkuin kaikki (vs lance ja pantani yli-ihmiset). Siitä virtuaalivoittajasta en olekkaan koskaan kuullut. Piti aika tasaista tahtia

----------


## asb

> Siitä virtuaalivoittajasta en olekkaan koskaan kuullut. Piti aika tasaista tahtia



Aika-ajossa harvemmin tehdään irtiottoja.  :Hymy:

----------


## Poursuivant

> En suoraan sanottuna jaksanut katsoa loppuun asti. Tuntui siltä, että koko ohjelma oli pelkästään triviaalia kanavantäytettä (väliaikojen vertailua eri vuosilta ja moneen kertaan nähtyjä videoklippejä). Oliko siellä lopussa sitten jotain mielenkiintoista kannanottoa tms?



Katsoin loppuun saakka - enkä tullut hullua hurskaammaksi. Foorumillakin oleva puntarointi on laadukkaampaa. Jos television historiassa on jotain huonoa, niin ne lienevät ranskankielisen maailman dokumentit, jotka ovat yleensä ovat aika pinnallisia (kuten tämä) ja hehkuttavat kritiikittä (kuten tämä) voittajia sankareina. Edes Petrarcaa ei mainittu, mikä osoittaa dokumentin tekijöiltä draaman tajun puutetta. 

Ainoa mielenkiintoinen juttu oli se, että virtuaalikisan voitti J-F Bernard vuoden 1987 ajalla 58 min 03 sek. Pantani/LA jäivät hänestä vuonna 2000 tasan 50 sekuntia. Vuonna 1987 kyseessä oli ITT ja matkaa huomattavasti vähemmän kuin em. ajajilla. Taitavat vain nuo 1980-luvun laskelmat olla vetooon listojen ulkopuolella, joten vertailukohtaa Bernardin omaan aikakauteen ja sen jälkeiseen EPO-epookkiin (ja edelleen nykypäivään) on hankala tehdä. 

Jaa. Toinen mielenkiintoinen kohta dokumentissa oli se, missä Pantani nykäisi irti (ennen kuin LA ajoi hänet uudelleen kiinni). Se oli lähes prikulleen sama kohta, missä Froome tykitteli eilen Quintanalta karkuun.

----------


## Mishka

Onko kellää tiedossa mitään sivustoa mistä löytyisi näitä etappeja videoina? Lähinnä siis loppunousut. Olisi kiva katsoa tuo Mont Ventoux kun itseltä meni ohi.

----------


## turtsa

http://www.steephill.tv/tour-de-france/

Siinä ainakin yksi sivusto.

----------


## Mishka

Striimejähän tuolta tosiaan löytyy. Mutta noita etappeja näin jälkeenpäin? Pari hassua highlight pätkää vain eiliseltä... Koko nousu olisi mielenkiintoista katsoa.

----------


## asb

> Jaa. Toinen mielenkiintoinen kohta dokumentissa oli se, missä Pantani nykäisi irti (ennen kuin LA ajoi hänet uudelleen kiinni). Se oli lähes prikulleen sama kohta, missä Froome tykitteli eilen Quintanalta karkuun.



Siinä taisi mäki jyrkentyä pikkaisen?

----------


## Poursuivant

> Siinä taisi mäki jyrkentyä pikkaisen?



Mun mielestäni se on se sama paikka, mutta hieman ennen jyrkkenevää mäkeä, jossa voi tiputtaa vihun jos toisella ei ole paukkuja reagoida ja itsellä on hieman reserviä. Vaikka Froomen suoritus (satulasta vedetty kadenssin nosto) oli huikea juttu, niin sekin piti osata ajoittaa oikein. Samalla sai nousuun hieman vauhtia lisää ja vihu ei pysty komppaamaan. Eli mielestäni "loivahkolta mäkeen" ampui irti.

----------


## kukavaa

> Kyllä Quintana hengittää... ohessa video jossa Quintana "puhaltelee" etapin jälkeen maalissa 
> 
> http://www.cyclismactu.net/news-tdf-...oux-34194.html



ja froomeko on hypännyt suoraan rullille? kyllähän se välillä ihmetyttää kun tyypeillä ei näytä olevan edes hiki pari minsaa maalintulon jälkeisessä haastattelussa.

harmi että ei vetooolla aika riitä giro-langan tapaan esitellä vielä joka etappia erikseen. niitä oli kiva lueskella.

itse pidän peukkuja quintanan valkopaidan* ja podiumin puolesta. movistarille vaikka keltasetpotat.

*pallopaitahan tällä menolla menee froomelle.

----------


## kuovipolku

> pallopaitahan tällä menolla menee froomelle.



Menee ellei jostain syystä päätä ettei sitä halua. Mutta nautitaan nyt siitä että sitä kantaa Mikel Nieve - ainakin siihen saakka että Rolland (Kreuziger? Rodriguez?) menee mäkipisteissä ohi tai että Quintana menettää valkopaidan Kwiatkowskille.

----------


## dreamer

Eikös Froomekin tarvinnut lisähappea pullosta Ventouxn huipulla ettei olisi pyörtynyt joten aika nahoille taisi joutua vetämään tällä kertaa.

----------


## RH1

> Eikös Froomekin tarvinnut lisähappea pullosta Ventouxn huipulla ettei olisi pyörtynyt joten aika nahoille taisi joutua vetämään tällä kertaa.



Kyllä Froome joutui tosi tiukoille ja yski puolet keuhkoista pihalle ennen kusitestiä. Tais jäädä rullat ajamatta.

Sunnuntainen lähetys kesti vielä pitkään maalintulon jälkeenkin ja se oli hyvä muistutus siitä, kuinka etappien kokonaisrasitus ei suinkaan pääty maaliviivalle. Ei muuta kun kuivaa päälle ja laskemaan esim. 25km päässä olevaan bussiin. Siihen päälle vielä ruuhkat, peseytymiset, majoittumiset ja ruokailut, niin on helposti menny 5 tuntia ennen kuin varsinainen palautuminen alkaa! Joskus itsekkin lenkillä sipannut ja kyllä kotisohva on sillon maailman paras paikka :Hymy: 

Virenque sanoi tuossa King of Ventoux dokkarissa kuinka Lancella oli erikoiskohtelu, muun muassa helikopterikyyti Ventouxin huipulta. Tämä siis ASO:n järjestämänä! Täysin uskomatonta, kyllä myös järjestejät voivat katsella peiliin mitä historiassa tapahtui. Toivottavasti nykyää ei ole samanlaista menoa, vaan jokainen on järjestäjien silmissä samalla viivalla.

----------


## Ana

> Virenque sanoi tuossa King of Ventoux dokkarissa kuinka Lancella oli erikoiskohtelu, muun muassa helikopterikyyti Ventouxin huipulta. Tämä siis ASO:n järjestämänä! Täysin uskomatonta, kyllä myös järjestejät voivat katsella peiliin mitä historiassa tapahtui. Toivottavasti nykyää ei ole samanlaista menoa, vaan jokainen on järjestäjien silmissä samalla viivalla.



Ja silloin kun Contis ja Lance oli Astanassa, niin Lancella oli ihan omat kuviot. Contis meni muistaakseni jollain broidinsa romulla, kun Lancella oli luxuskyydit sekä itselle että kamuille.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Virenque sanoi tuossa King of Ventoux dokkarissa kuinka Lancella oli erikoiskohtelu, muun muassa helikopterikyyti Ventouxin huipulta. Tämä siis ASO:n järjestämänä! Täysin uskomatonta, kyllä myös järjestejät voivat katsella peiliin mitä historiassa tapahtui. Toivottavasti nykyää ei ole samanlaista menoa, vaan jokainen on järjestäjien silmissä samalla viivalla.



OT Tästä taisi muodostua noihin aikoihin ihan normaali järjestely ja isot nimet luonnollisesti nauttivat tällaisista bonuksista. Niiden avulla pääsee huoltoon nopeammin, joten loogista että vuonna 2002 neljättä voittoaan hakeva LA pääsee tällaiseen kyytiin. Oli se sitten ASO:n tai US Postalin.

Eikä se Lanceen ole tämä käytäntö ole jäänyt. Kyllä edelleenkin kapteeneja on kuljetettu vuorilta alas laaksoon rivakasti, jos majapaikka on ollut etapin maalista katsottuna pulmallinen, eli huoltotietä sopivaan suuntaan ei ole tai se menee liian hankalaa reittiä pitkin alas. Muistan viime vuodelta Girosta kun laskettelin Hesjedalin kanssa yhtä aikaa Pampeagolta alas päin, koska huolto/siirtymä oli järjestetty siihen suuntaan tms. Aika hankalaahan siellä oli katsojien keskellä pujotella. Yritä siinä sitten valmistautua GT-voittoon...

Virenquen puheissa oli myös hieman Lapin/Ranskan lisää ja aimo annos katkeruutta. Kannattaa opetella suodattamaan ranskisten maailmankatkeruutta, varsinkin pyöräilyn suhteen. Uskoisin, että Festina-Richard on päässyt urallaan nauttimaan näistä pampering-momenteista jo ennen Lancen kopterikyytejäkin. /OT

----------


## Straiss

http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2013/us...he-top-10.html



Itsekin liikaa D.F-asioista tässä ketjussa valittaneena korjaan erhettäni ja laitan edellisen etapin parhaan hetken. Kiistatta!

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Nyt on Tourien Touri menossa! 

Kuinkas ollakaan suosikkitiimini ovat pärjänneet aivan loistavasti (Belkin ja Argos-Shimano) ja Froomella on kiistaton johto!
Kun en ymmärrä niin paljoa ammattilaispyöräilystä olen valinnut suosikkini sen perusteella millä välineillä he ajavat! :Leveä hymy: 

HYVÄ SHIMANO!

----------


## Torres

Toivottavasti tänään nähdään yritteliäs etappi. Ainakin Kwiatkowskin olettaisi pyrkivän kaventamaan eroa Quintanaan. Saganin ei tarvitse kauheasti kiripisteistä stressata, mutta etappivoitto saattaa kiinnostaa. Suurin mielenkiinto keskittyykin valkopaitaan, mutta mäkipistekisa tuo siihen oman mausteensa. Froome tuskin lähtee sitä raivoisasti puolustamaan, jos Quintanaa kiinnostaa pistekisan voitto. Rollandilla ja Nievellä on tietenkin vielä sanansa sanottavana mäkikisan osalta. Olettaen tosiaan, että Froome tyytyy passailemaan ja varmistelemaan keltapaitaa itselleen.

----------


## RoyalV

Tarkoitus olisi ottaa extemporena flygari alle ja lähteä katsomaan kun sprintterit kisaavat viimeisen etapin paremmuudesta. Eli onko kellään Pariisin etappia paikanpäällä katsomassa käyneenä vinkkiä hyvistä katselupaikoista tvs. (tai ainakin mitä kannattaa välttää)? Toki etappi vaihtuu/muuttuu vuosivuodelta, mutta loppuosahan on käytännössä enemmän tai vähemmän samanlainen...

----------


## pulmark

Etappi alkanut. Saxo (3 kuskia) , Movistar, Katusha, Garmin ja Belkin edustettuna 29 kuskin irtiottoryhmässä, Voeckler myös mukana. Ero pieni, pääjoukkoon 24s.

----------


## Straiss

> Etappi alkanut. Saxo (3 kuskia) , Movistar, Katusha, Garmin ja Belkin edustettuna 29 kuskin irtiottoryhmässä, Voeckler myös mukana. Ero pieni, pääjoukkoon 24s.



Se ainakin loppu lyheen, valitettavasti.

Off topic: Froomelle kuulemma buuattiin lähdön yhteydessä (cyclingnews forum).

----------


## fgoppi

> Tarkoitus olisi ottaa extemporena flygari alle ja lähteä katsomaan kun sprintterit kisaavat viimeisen etapin paremmuudesta. Eli onko kellään Pariisin etappia paikanpäällä katsomassa käyneenä vinkkiä hyvistä katselupaikoista tvs. (tai ainakin mitä kannattaa välttää)? Toki etappi vaihtuu/muuttuu vuosivuodelta, mutta loppuosahan on käytännössä enemmän tai vähemmän samanlainen...



Jos ihan aidan viereen haluaa, niin ajoissa saa olla paikalla. Itse olin pari vuotta sitten Champs-Elyseesillä lähellä riemukaarta, niin siinä oli ihan hyvä kun näki pyöräilijät mennessä ja tullessa.

----------


## Esa S

> Toki etappi vaihtuu/muuttuu vuosivuodelta, mutta loppuosahan on käytännössä enemmän tai vähemmän samanlainen...



Tällä kertaa on ainakin pari isoa muutosta: loppukierros ajetaan iltavalaistuksessa ja kierretään myös riemukaari.

----------


## Torres

Sky pitää pääjoukossa nyt niin löysää vauhtia, että mahtaakohan voittaja löytyy 26:n miehen hatkaporukasta. Skylla ei ole kiire mihinkään, mutta noinkohan muut kärkikuskit tyytyvät ajamaan vain palauttavan lenkin tänään.

----------


## kukavaa

> Suurin mielenkiinto keskittyykin valkopaitaan, mutta mäkipistekisa tuo siihen oman mausteensa. Froome tuskin lähtee sitä raivoisasti puolustamaan, jos Quintanaa kiinnostaa pistekisan voitto. Rollandilla ja Nievellä on tietenkin vielä sanansa sanottavana mäkikisan osalta. Olettaen tosiaan, että Froome tyytyy passailemaan ja varmistelemaan keltapaitaa itselleen.



en tiiä, jos merckx on viimeksi molemmat paidat päällä lähtenyt kotiin niin eiköhän tuo halua 'saman veroinen' olla?

----------


## vetooo

*16. etappi, 168,0 km*

1. Rui Costa (POR / Movistar) 3.52.45
2. Christophe Riblon (FRA / AG2R) + 0.42
3. Arnold Jeannesson (FRA / FDJ) + 0.42
4. Jerome Coppel (FRA / Cofidis) + 0.42
5. Andreas Klöden (GER / RadioShack) + 0.42
6. Tom Dumoulin (NED / Argos) + 1.00
7. Mikel Astarloza (ESP / Euskaltel) + 1.01
8. Philippe Gilbert (BEL / BMC) + 1.04
9. Cameron Meyer (AUS / GreenEdge) + 1.04
10. Ramunas Navardauskas (LTU / Garmin) + 1.04

*Kokonaiskilpailun tilanne 16/21 etapin jälkeen*

1. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) 65.15.36
2. Bauke Mollema (NED / Belkin) + 4.14
3. Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 4.25
4. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 4.28
5. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) + 5.47
6. Laurens Ten Dam (NED / Belkin) + 5.54
7. Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha) + 7.11
8. Jakob Fuglsang (DEN / Astana) + 7.22
9. Jean-Christophe Peraud (FRA / AG2R) + 8.47
10. Dan Martin (IRL / Garmin) + 9.28

----------


## RH1

> OT Tästä taisi muodostua noihin aikoihin ihan normaali järjestely ja isot nimet luonnollisesti nauttivat tällaisista bonuksista. Niiden avulla pääsee huoltoon nopeammin, joten loogista että vuonna 2002 neljättä voittoaan hakeva LA pääsee tällaiseen kyytiin. Oli se sitten ASO:n tai US Postalin.
> 
> Eikä se Lanceen ole tämä käytäntö ole jäänyt. Kyllä edelleenkin kapteeneja on kuljetettu vuorilta alas laaksoon rivakasti, jos majapaikka on ollut etapin maalista katsottuna pulmallinen, eli huoltotietä sopivaan suuntaan ei ole tai se menee liian hankalaa reittiä pitkin alas. Muistan viime vuodelta Girosta kun laskettelin Hesjedalin kanssa yhtä aikaa Pampeagolta alas päin, koska huolto/siirtymä oli järjestetty siihen suuntaan tms. Aika hankalaahan siellä oli katsojien keskellä pujotella. Yritä siinä sitten valmistautua GT-voittoon...
> 
> Virenquen puheissa oli myös hieman Lapin/Ranskan lisää ja aimo annos katkeruutta. Kannattaa opetella suodattamaan ranskisten maailmankatkeruutta, varsinkin pyöräilyn suhteen. Uskoisin, että Festina-Richard on päässyt urallaan nauttimaan näistä pampering-momenteista jo ennen Lancen kopterikyytejäkin. /OT



Mr. Pallopaidan puheista kyllä katkeruus paistoi, mutta uskaltaa sentää puhua luontevasti tuon ajan sotkuista. Toisaalta helpompaa olis kun pitäis vaan suunsa kiinni. Mies on joka tapauksessa suuri pyöräilijä patonkikierroksen historiassa ja Ranskassa lähes kulttimaineessa (tässä myös Lapinlisää :Hymy: .

Ymmärrän kapteenien erikoiskyyditykset, mutta ne pitäisi olla tasapuoliset esim. top 10-20 äijille. Domestiquen arki on monesti raskasta ja vaikka työnsä tekisi kuinka nöyrästi, ei seuraavan vuoden tallipaikkaan voi olla varma

----------


## Mosh

> en tiiä, jos merckx on viimeksi molemmat paidat päällä lähtenyt kotiin niin eiköhän tuo halua 'saman veroinen' olla?



Mutta kun ei vaan yksinkertaisesti sitä ole.

----------


## petri ok

> Mr. Pallopaidan puheista kyllä katkeruus paistoi, mutta uskaltaa sentää puhua luontevasti tuon ajan sotkuista. Toisaalta helpompaa olis kun pitäis vaan suunsa kiinni. Mies on joka tapauksessa suuri pyöräilijä patonkikierroksen historiassa ja Ranskassa lähes kulttimaineessa (tässä myös Lapinlisää.



Toki miehellä on monta pallopaitaa, mutta aina kun Riku aikaisee suunsa, niin mieleni tekee oksentaa. Tulee mieleen Casartellin kuoleman etappi, ja ton kaverin tuuletukset etappivoiton kunniaksi. Tulee mieleen Festina-skandaali, tulee mieleen hänen yli-innokkuutensa niiden mäkikiripisteiden hankinnassa ja se yksi etappi kun Induraini vähän viilensi kaverin yli-innokkuutta. Jos joskus on jokin pyöräilijä, jota inhoan yli kaiken, niin Riku V. on just se. Enkä vieläkään muista, että Riku olisi oikeasti avautunut omista D-vitamiini sekoiluistaan.

Sorry vaan kaikille. 
 Mutta kun pelkkä Rikun nimen maininta pistää ohimosuoneni sykkimään räjähdyspisteeseen saakka

----------


## Yuggas

Eilisessä lähetyksessä Peter etapin loppuvaiheilla puhui jostain 2 mm erolla hävitystä etapista. Arvuutteli Christianilta kuka oli etappivoittaja. Tappion kärsinyt osapuoli oli kai Klöden? Ja mikä etappi ja vuosi? Minusta Peter ei koskaan sanonut oikeaa vastausta tai sitten työnteko häiritsi taas liikaa harrastuksia ja pääsi livahtamaan ohi.

----------


## Rickmaple

> Eilisessä lähetyksessä Peter etapin loppuvaiheilla puhui jostain 2 mm erolla hävitystä etapista. Arvuutteli Christianilta kuka oli etappivoittaja. Tappion kärsinyt osapuoli oli kai Klöden? Ja mikä etappi ja vuosi? Minusta Peter ei koskaan sanonut oikeaa vastausta tai sitten työnteko häiritsi taas liikaa harrastuksia ja pääsi livahtamaan ohi.



Kiitos Vetooon twitterin, kyseessä oli 2005 ja peter weening.

----------


## VesaP

> Off topic: Froomelle kuulemma buuattiin lähdön yhteydessä (cyclingnews forum).



Meikä ei kertakaikkiaan käsitä tätä Froome vihaa. Sälli ei ole kärähtänyt mistään koskaan, ei ole ollut edes epäiltynä mistään. Miksi jengi niin vihaa tätä sitten? Siksikö kun nyt kulkee saatanan kovaa ja muut jää haistelemaan Froomen peräkaasuja vaan. Vituttaako se niiiiiiiin paljon kun ei pärjää Lancenkaan jälkeen. Cyclingnewsin artikkelin mukaan esim tuo AG2R:n Gadret teki itsestään pellen kun avautuu ettei kukaan muka pelotoonissakaan tykkää Froomesta tai Skysta "because they're rich". No voi hellanlettas, sehän se on syy vihata... Taitaa vituttaa vaan kun ei nykyään voita enää mitään. Kommenteista kävi ilmi (en jaksa tarkistaa) että ennenwanhaan ko Gadret voitti kisoja kun Froome oli statisti. Nyt kun toisinpäin niin hirveetä itkemistä siltäkin. PELLE! Ajakaa kovempaa ja olkaa hiljaa.

Joo, GO FROOME!!! Ja anna muiden itkeä ja haistella niitä peräkaasuja!

Edit: Jos jotain voisi ystävällisesti pyytää arvon Chris, opettele ajamaan NÄTISTI... Nyt ajotyylisi on aika rumaa vaikkei tämä tietysti mikään arvostelulaji olekaan. Kiitti!  :Hymy:

----------


## japoo

> Meikä ei kertakaikkiaan käsitätä tätä Froome vihaa. Sälli ei ole kärähtänyt mistään koskaan, ei ole ollut edes epäiltynä mistään. Miksi jengi niin vihaa tätä sitten? Siksikö kun nyt kulkee saatanan kovaa ja muut jää haistelemaan Froomen peräkaasuja vaan. Vituttaako se niiiiiiiin paljon kun ei pärjää Lancenkaan jälkeen. Cyclingnewsin artikkelin mukaan esim tuo AG2R:n Gadret teki itsestään pellen kun avautuu ettei kukaan muka pelotoonissakaan tykkää Froomesta tai Skysta "because they're rich". No voi hellanlettas, sehän se on syy vihata... Taitaa vituttaa vaan kun ei nykyään voita enää mitään. Kommenteista kävi ilmi (en jaksa tarkistaa) että ennenwanhaan ko Gadret voitti kisoja kun Froome oli statisti. Nyt kun toisinpäin niin hirveetä itkemistä siltäkin. PELLE! Ajakaa kovempaa ja olkaa hiljaa.
> 
> Joo, GO FROOME!!! Ja anna muiden itkeä ja haistella niitä peräkaasuja!
> 
> Edit: Jos jotain voisi ystävällisesti pyytää arvon Chris, opettele ajamaan NÄTISTI... Nyt ajotyylisi on aika rumaa vaikkei tämä tietysti mikään arvostelulaji olekaan. Kiitti!



VesaP:lle peukkua komentista. Aivan samaa mieltä!

----------


## Poursuivant

> Toki miehellä on monta pallopaitaa, mutta aina kun Riku aikaisee suunsa, niin mieleni tekee oksentaa. Tulee mieleen Casartellin kuoleman etappi, ja ton kaverin tuuletukset etappivoiton kunniaksi. Tulee mieleen Festina-skandaali, tulee mieleen hänen yli-innokkuutensa niiden mäkikiripisteiden hankinnassa ja se yksi etappi kun Induraini vähän viilensi kaverin yli-innokkuutta. Jos joskus on jokin pyöräilijä, jota inhoan yli kaiken, niin Riku V. on just se. Enkä vieläkään muista, että Riku olisi oikeasti avautunut omista D-vitamiini sekoiluistaan.
> 
> Sorry vaan kaikille. 
>  Mutta kun pelkkä Rikun nimen maininta pistää ohimosuoneni sykkimään räjähdyspisteeseen saakka



OT +1

Eikä muuten tuossa dokumentissakaan avautunut sen enempää Festina-sotkuista, jeesusteli vain ulkokultaisesti, ettei "halunnut olla tunnustamassa" siinä samassa syssyssä kuin muut, joten oli niin he****in reilu kaveri, että tunnusti vasta vuoden päästä! /OT

Eilinen oli kyllä hauskaa katsottavaa, niin nousu Manselle kuin laskuosuus Gapiin. Harmi vain, että erot kärjessä ovat jo suuria. 

Saxon kannalta tilanne alkaa käydä jotenkin oudoksikin. Sillä vaikka Kreuziger pystyy ajattamaan Contadoria vuorilla, melkein yhtä hyvin kuin Porte, niin Riiskin oikeasti tietää, ettei Froomea enää kiinni saada. Uhrataanko parasta GT-kisaansa ajava Kreuziger jossain vaiheessa kuitenkin? Kyllä, jos Bauke pysyy noin hyvin mukana kyydissä ja Saxo ei saa muuten eroa Belkinin miehiin. Voi olla että Ten Damin tippuminen jätti hieman reserviä Belkinille, mutta Molleman pitäisi kyykyttää Albertoa Alpe d'Huezilla ollakseen häntä edellä Pariisissa, mihin en oikein jaksa uskoa.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Yllättävän kiinnostava oli tosiaan nousu Tampereelle eiku siis Manseen. Ponnettomia olivat Contan iskut, vähän jäi sellainen vaikutelma että ei edes hän itse uskonut niiden onnistuvan. Saxon kahden kärjen tilanne on selvästi ongelmallisempi kuin Skyllä; Porte on yli puoli tuntia kärjestä ja hänen ainoa tehtävänsä on toimia Froomen adjutanttina... tehtävän hän on hoitanut erinomaisesti, myös eilen. Mielestäni Saxon pitäisi nyt ehdottomasti antaa kärjilleen vapaat kädet ja luopua Kreuzigerin uhraamisesta Contan apuajajaksi. Irti päästäminen saattaisi potkia myös Contasta enemmän irti kuin mitä nyt tapahtuu... yritystä kyllä on mutta näyttää siltä että Contasta ei vain enempää irtoa. Kreuzigerista saattaisi irrota ja tämä pitäisi ehdottomasti selvittää, podiumpaikka Froomen oikealla puolella olisi 14sek päässä... Mollema on mielestäni suurin yllättäjä mutta jaksaako loppuun saakka... Quintanalta odotin jopa enemmän mutta nuorukaisen suoritus on silti upea ja vielähän hän ehtii... Purito on n.3min päässä podiumista...

----------


## Roope Lahtinen

> Toki miehellä on monta pallopaitaa, mutta aina kun Riku aikaisee suunsa, niin mieleni tekee oksentaa. Tulee mieleen Casartellin kuoleman etappi, ja ton kaverin tuuletukset etappivoiton kunniaksi. Tulee mieleen Festina-skandaali, tulee mieleen hänen yli-innokkuutensa niiden mäkikiripisteiden hankinnassa ja se yksi etappi kun Induraini vähän viilensi kaverin yli-innokkuutta. Jos joskus on jokin pyöräilijä, jota inhoan yli kaiken, niin Riku V. on just se. Enkä vieläkään muista, että Riku olisi oikeasti avautunut omista D-vitamiini sekoiluistaan.
> 
> Sorry vaan kaikille. 
>  Mutta kun pelkkä Rikun nimen maininta pistää ohimosuoneni sykkimään räjähdyspisteeseen saakka



Sorry OT mutta pitää kertoa tarina jonka luin vuosia sitten Brittiläisestä urheilulehdestä Dublinissa.
Siinä Willy Voet (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willy_Voet) kertoili tarinoita pyöräilystä ja dopingista. Erikoisesti mieleen jä tarina Rikusta :

RV halusi kovasti parantaa aika-ajoaan ja oli kuullut että venäläisillä oli joku lääke joka oli erinomainen tähän tarkoitukseen.
Hän ja soigneur menivät venäläisten hotellille hakemaan rohdot - paikalla oli joku varsin epämääräinen "lääkäri" jolta saivat ampullin. Ja ohjeet koska tavara pitää käyttää ennen aika-ajoa jotta suoritus paranee mahdollisimman paljon. Soigneur oli todella huolissaan koska heillä ei ollut mitään tietoa mitä tavaraa ampullissa oli. Aika-ajon lähestyessä RV oli innoissaan että nyt tulee tulosta, ja pyysi soigneuria piikittämään tavaran "lääkärin" ohjeiden mukaan. Kisassa RV ajoi elämänsä aika-ajon, ei ollut koskaan sijoittunut paremmin. Soigneur ei koskaan paljastanut Rikulle että ei ollut uskaltanut piikittää sitä venäläisten "lääkettä" vaan se mitä kroppaan laitettiin oli pelkästään sokerilientä....

----------


## RoyalV

> Jos ihan aidan viereen haluaa, niin ajoissa saa olla paikalla. Itse olin pari vuotta sitten Champs-Elyseesillä lähellä riemukaarta, niin siinä oli ihan hyvä kun näki pyöräilijät mennessä ja tullessa.



Tattista vinkeistä - luin jostain että myös Tuileresin puiston joen puoleisella reunalla (Louvren puoleisessa kulmassa) olisi myös hyvä viettää TDF päivää. Pääsee näkemään kisaa ns. yläperspektiivistä (näkee hyvin) ja tuossa on suht tiukka kurvi josta ajajat painelevat tunneliin. Lisäksi ei tarvitse olla aamulla jonottamassa ja muutenkin voi ottaa vähän lungimmin... mutta let's see...

----------


## RoyalV

> Yllättävän kiinnostava oli tosiaan nousu Tampereelle eiku siis Manseen. Ponnettomia olivat Contan iskut, vähän jäi sellainen vaikutelma että ei edes hän itse uskonut niiden onnistuvan. Saxon kahden kärjen tilanne on selvästi ongelmallisempi kuin Skyllä; Porte on yli puoli tuntia kärjestä ja hänen ainoa tehtävänsä on toimia Froomen adjutanttina... tehtävän hän on hoitanut erinomaisesti, myös eilen. Mielestäni Saxon pitäisi nyt ehdottomasti antaa kärjilleen vapaat kädet ja luopua Kreuzigerin uhraamisesta Contan apuajajaksi. Irti päästäminen saattaisi potkia myös Contasta enemmän irti kuin mitä nyt tapahtuu... yritystä kyllä on mutta näyttää siltä että Contasta ei vain enempää irtoa. Kreuzigerista saattaisi irrota ja tämä pitäisi ehdottomasti selvittää, podiumpaikka Froomen oikealla puolella olisi 14sek päässä... Mollema on mielestäni suurin yllättäjä mutta jaksaako loppuun saakka... Quintanalta odotin jopa enemmän mutta nuorukaisen suoritus on silti upea ja vielähän hän ehtii... Purito on n.3min päässä podiumista...



Kyllähän tuo on melkoista taktikointia suuntaan ja toiseen. Itselle jäi eilisestä etapista vähän sellainen fiilis, että säästeltiin vähän tämän päivän aika-ajoon ja huomisen eeppiseen nousuun (+sen jälkeisille vuoristoetapeille). Etenkin Saxolla varmaan on mielessä edellinen Skyn "tuhoamisyritys" - ensin saatiin etapilla Sky:ta horjutettua (jonka jälkeen koko peloton oli tyytyväinen taisteluun) ja seuraavilla Froomenator sai otettua itselleen edun takaisin, kun muilla painoi edellinen liikaa jaloissa. Veikkaan että huomenna käydään suurin sota sijoituksista Tourin suhteen...

----------


## vetooo

Katsotaan tuleeko sade häiritsemään aika-ajoa. Jos tie muuttuu liukkaaksi, niin poutaisessa säässä sotkeneet ajajat ovat erittäin korkealla tuloslistalla.

----------


## Arttu L.

> Tattista vinkeistä - luin jostain että myös Tuileresin puiston joen puoleisella reunalla (Louvren puoleisessa kulmassa) olisi myös hyvä viettää TDF päivää. Pääsee näkemään kisaa ns. yläperspektiivistä (näkee hyvin) ja tuossa on suht tiukka kurvi josta ajajat painelevat tunneliin. Lisäksi ei tarvitse olla aamulla jonottamassa ja muutenkin voi ottaa vähän lungimmin... mutta let's see...



Itse olen ollut kaksi kertaa Rue de Rivolilla, noin kilometri maalista. Toisella kerralla puiston puolella, muistaakseni ajoivat enemmän puiston puoleista osaa kadusta. Ainakin kun tultiin useita tunteja ennen kisaa paikalle, niin löytyi paikat aidan vierestä. Champs Elyseelle ei kummallakaan kerralla edes yritetty, en tiedä olisko kannattanut jos sinnekin ois mahtunut. Ilmeisesti kisan jälkeen kuskit ajavat siellä päin rundia, senkin takia olisi hyvä paikka.

----------


## kukavaa

> Katsotaan tuleeko sade häiritsemään aika-ajoa. Jos tie muuttuu liukkaaksi, niin poutaisessa säässä sotkeneet ajajat ovat erittäin korkealla tuloslistalla.



nyt taisi ensimmäiset sateet tulla. saisivat pysyä poissa reitiltä.

edit. nyt se pirun teknillinen mäkikin on sitten märkä.

----------


## pulmark

BMC Tejay van Garderen meni vissiin kärkeen 3. väliaikapisteellä ja vaihtoi samalla TT-pyörään. Pientä tihkua satelee Europortin kommentaattoreiden mukaan. 

Huomiseksi luvattu myös sadetta. RAI kommentaattoreiden puolelta huhu, että huominen "kuningasetappi" mahdollisesti lyhenee paljon (172.5km -> 122.5km, päättyy 1. nousuun Alpe d'Huez, Sarennen vaarallinen lasku jää pois ja samoin 2. nousu Alpe d'Huez) jos sataa.

Edit: van Garderen maaliin ja kärkeen, eroa 2. 34s. 2. väliaikapisteessä sataa kunnolla, tie ihan märkä

----------


## Poursuivant

> BMC Tejay van Garderen meni vissiin kärkeen 2. väliaikapisteellä ja vaihtoi samalla TT-pyörään. Pientä tihkua satelee Europortin kommentaattoreiden mukaan. 
> 
> Huomiseksi luvattu myös sadetta. RAI kommentaattoreiden puolelta huhu, että huominen "kuningasetappi" mahdollisesti lyhenee paljon (172.5km -> 122.5km, päättyy 1. nousuun Alpe d'Huez, Sarennen vaarallinen lasku jää pois ja samoin 2. nousu Alpe d'Huez) jos sataa.



Ajaisivat vaan koko satsin. Vetihän ne Girossa Tri cime di Lavaredolle räntäsateessa. Olosuhteet on hallittava.

Tänään, tässä sateessa, Albertolla olisi mahdollista ottaa iso riskiä ja iskeä ennen huomista menettämättä liikoja energioita. Uskoisin, että hänen kilpailuviettinsä on niin kova että hän kokeilee iskemistä tänään laskuissa.

----------


## Torres

Mielenkiintoisesti osa pyöräilijöistä on valinnut tempopyörän ynnä muut aerovarusteet, kun osa vetää ihan perus maantiepyörällä kuten nyt startanneella Cadel Evansilla. Tosin hänellä näytti olevan lisäksi aerotanko Team Machinessaan.

Aika sukkasilteen laskevat tuota märkää mäkeä. Aika ison edun saivat ne, ketkä ehtivät vetää reitin kuivana läpi. Kärkikamppailuun keli luo ihan omat jännitteensä. Sa nähdä, pysyykö Alberto tiellä. Hän tulee aivan varmasti hyökkäämään isolla riskillä.

E. Jaa, ne vaihtavat pyörää kesken reitin. Noinkohan sillä niin paljoa kovempaa pääsee, että pysähtyminen sen takia kannattaa.  :Sekaisin:  No, kai siellä on ammattilaisilla homma hallussa ja laskelmat tehty.

E2. Schleck avaa ilahduttavasti, vain 18 sekuntia perässä ekan nousun huipulla.

Ensimmäinen lasku alkaa jo kuivua. Kärkiryhmä pääsee hyvällä tuurilla kuivalle baanalle.

----------


## Torres

Froomelle menee tämäkin, ei mahda mitään.

----------


## BONK

Froome vissiin voittaisi vaikka kolmipyörällä...

----------


## MaunoKasa

Eli froome ottaa 5-6 etappivoittoa ja voittomarginaali on yli 10minsaa... Noh muista sijoista hyvä kamppailu. Puritolta huikea veto.

----------


## Brunberg

Quintana on aika huikea jamppa, varmaan voittaa jossain vaiheessa koko kisan, jos/kun kehitys jatkuu samanlaisena.

----------


## Googol

Laskin tuossa taas eri väleihin käytetyt ajat: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kE&usp=sharing

----------


## vakevves

Oma analyysi, puhdas urheilija voitti dopingin käyttäjän. Sadekin oli Froomelle epäedullinen. Contadorin ei tarvinnut hidastaa sateen takia.

----------


## HXX1100H

Mielenkiinnolla odotan Quintanan ja Contadorin välistä vääntöä huomenna.

----------


## kukavaa

ei ole peraud paprusta tehty. solisluu murtuneena voisi kuvitella tempotikuilla kyykistelyn sattuvan aivan saatanasti. ja vielä sitten pötkölleen samalle olalle (kahdestikkin??). 
lakin nosto ja paranemisia

----------


## pekoni

Kenet palkittiin agressiivimpana ajajana? Peraud olisi ollut ainoa oikea vaihtoehto vaikka ei maaliin päässytkään.

----------


## J T K

Sitä minä vaan, että tuo Froomen tämän päivän suoritus oli kyllä hieno. Eikä jättänyt mitään jossiteltavaa, kun vaihtoi tempopyörän alleen. Olis voinut mennä tiukaksi jos Contador olisi tehnyt samoin. Hienoa kamppailua muiltakin ja ihan viihdyttävää taistelua GC-kuskien kesken. Belkinin kaverit ajavat vähän liiankin limiteillä, kun eivät meinanneet tiellä pysyä.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Sitä minä vaan, että tuo Froomen tämän päivän suoritus oli kyllä hieno. Eikä jättänyt mitään jossiteltavaa, kun vaihtoi tempopyörän alleen. Olis voinut mennä tiukaksi jos Contador olisi tehnyt samoin.



Ainakin Roman Kreuziger myönsi blogissaan, että tempopyörällä olisi saanut lopussa aikaa pois, mutta valintatilanteessa hän ei halunnut riskeerata märällä pinnalla ja jätti vaihtamatta konkelia. Auton katolla pyörä kuitenkin olisi ollut valmiina. Ehkä AC laski samoin, en tiedä. 

Joka tapauksessa hieno suoritus toistaiseksi (mäkitempo ja koko kisa) Kreuzigerilta, joka alkaa päästä lunastamaan lupauksia parin hiljaisemman vuoden jälkeen. RK on mielestäni Tourin suurin yllättäjä - on nostanut viime vuodesta huikeasti tasoaan. Ihan vielä keväällä en tätä odottanut, mutta nyt näyttää, että jotain muutosta on tapahtunut ja rooli AC:n rinnalla sopii hänelle erinomaisesti. 

Vaikka hänelle jo luvattiin vapaa rooli Vueltaa, niin en usko että hän tulee siellä yltämään samaan kuin nyt Tourilla. Kolmas sija olisi upea suoritus! Do toho, Romane!

----------


## RH1

[QUOTE=pulmark;2063207]BMC Tejay van Garderen meni vissiin kärkeen 3. väliaikapisteellä ja vaihtoi samalla TT-pyörään. Pientä tihkua satelee Europortin kommentaattoreiden mukaan. 

Huomiseksi luvattu myös sadetta. RAI kommentaattoreiden puolelta huhu, että huominen "kuningasetappi" mahdollisesti lyhenee paljon (172.5km -> 122.5km, päättyy 1. nousuun Alpe d'Huez, Sarennen vaarallinen lasku jää pois ja samoin 2. nousu Alpe d'Huez) jos sataa.

Ai nykyään perutaan jo etappeja jos sataa. Silloin ni pitää ajaa alamäet hiljempaa ja pitää jarrupinnat kuivana :Hymy: . Kaikki näistä jätkistä ajaa vuoden aikana tunteja sateella!

----------


## Googol

> Huomiseksi luvattu myös sadetta. RAI kommentaattoreiden puolelta huhu, että huominen "kuningasetappi" mahdollisesti lyhenee paljon (172.5km -> 122.5km, päättyy 1. nousuun Alpe d'Huez, Sarennen vaarallinen lasku jää pois ja samoin 2. nousu Alpe d'Huez) jos sataa.



Zomegnan sai potkut kun Crostis jäi ajamatta, joten eikös se olisi Prudhommen potkujen vuoro jos Sarenne jää ajamatta? Otetaan vaikka Zomegnan tilalle.

----------


## Torres

Tämän hetkisen ennusteen mukaan Gapista lähdetään pahimmassa tapauksessa kunnon kaatosateessa ja iltapäiväksi Alpe d´Huezlle on luvattu ukkosmyrskyjä.

Ihan mielenkiinnon kannalta toivoisin, että ajavat etapin suunnitellusti. Ymmärrän toki huolen myös ajajien turvallisuudesta. Itseä pelottaisi todennäköisesti ihan hitosti tulla kaatosateessa alas Sarennelta, saatika täysillä.

----------


## tiger

Naurettavaa mamoilua jos sateen takia muuttavat etappia. Lumen takia sen nyt vielä ymmärtää kun nastatuubit taitaa olla vähissä. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> ei ole peraud paprusta tehty. solisluu murtuneena voisi kuvitella tempotikuilla kyykistelyn sattuvan aivan saatanasti. ja vielä sitten pötkölleen samalle olalle (kahdestikkin??). 
> lakin nosto ja paranemisia



Kyllä. Harvemmin on sohvalla kirpaissut kaatumisen näkeminen yhtä pahasti.


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## pulmark

Cyclingnews palstalla joku ehdotti, että ajaisivat Sarennen kaksi kertaa ylös, koska Alpe d'Huez mäki sateessa turvallisempi laskea. Mun mielestä ihan varteenotettava ehdotus ja lisäksi nousumetrejä tulisi vissiin lisää. Maalin siirtelyjäkään ei tarvitsisi tehdä, vaan maali edelleen Alpe d'Huez kylässä.

Onhan tuo Sarennen lasku aika kammottava kovassa tuulessa ja ukkosmyrskyn keskellä. Tie saattaa muuttua aikamoiseksi sora-, kivi- ja vesiränniksi, jos kovin sataa. Kuivanakin aikana tiellä on paljon irtokiveä. Toisaalta sen verran erikoinen lasku varsinkin yläosassa, että olisihan se mielenkiintoinen katsoa...



B. Riisin vastaus Froomen eiliseen kommentointiin Contadorin riskien ottamisesta:

"He has brakes on his bike and he can use them if it's too fast for him. It's a bike race. Froome should use his brakes more if he is too afraid because we are going to attack everywhere, whether it's uphill or downhill."

Tanskan TV:ssä esitetyn haastattelun mukaan Riis ei ollut vaikuttanut kovin tyytyväiseltä jos huomista etappia muutetaan.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Naurettavaa mamoilua jos sateen takia muuttavat etappia. Lumen takia sen nyt vielä ymmärtää kun nastatuubit taitaa olla vähissä. 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Toi on nyt vähän kaksipiippuinen juttu. Jos olisit itse kisajärjestäjä, asettaisitko ensimmäiseksi turvallisuuden vai se että suunnitelmista pidetään kiinni kunnes joku vetää ulos ja kunnolla? Alamäkimutkat kertautuvat kuskien määrällä, vaikka 50 maksimivauhtia ajavaa kuskia ja 30 alamäkimutkaa = 1500 paikkaa jossa voi sattua.

Eipä siinä, itsekin haluaisin nähdä täydet etapit!

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## OJ

Komppaan Riisiä. Niissä pyörissä on jarrut, joita voi tarpeen tullen käyttää. Itse asiassa sateella toi Sarenne olisi ehkä jopa turvallisempi kun vauhdit olisivat hiljaisempia.

----------


## ekroos

> Cyclingnews palstalla joku ehdotti, että ajaisivat Sarennen kaksi kertaa ylös, koska Alpe d'Huez mäki sateessa turvallisempi laskea. Mun mielestä ihan varteenotettava ehdotus ja lisäksi nousumetrejä tulisi vissiin lisää. Maalin siirtelyjäkään ei tarvitsisi tehdä, vaan maali edelleen Alpe d'Huez kylässä.
> 
> Onhan tuo Sarennen lasku aika kammottava kovassa tuulessa ja ukkosmyrskyn keskellä. Tie saattaa muuttua aikamoiseksi sora-, kivi- ja vesiränniksi, jos kovin sataa. Kuivanakin aikana tiellä on paljon irtokiveä. Toisaalta sen verran erikoinen lasku varsinkin yläosassa, että olisihan se mielenkiintoinen katsoa..



Olisi tosiaan mielenkiintoista. Ajelin Sarennen reilu viikko sitten hissukseen alas, on tosiaan alkupäästä pomppuinen, kapea ja vähän hiekkainenenkin (sama koskee lyhyttä laskua Huezilta kohti Sarennea). Sateella tullee hiekkaisemmaksi ja isoja kiviäkin kulkeutunee tielle. Turvallisuuden kannalta olisi järkevämpi ajaa kilpaa toisin päin, vaikkei Huezin laskukaan mutkaisena mitenkään miellyttävä ole, jos pitää kilpaa ajaa (leveämpi on ja pinta tosi hyvä). Ajosuunnan muutos ei olisi teknisesti ihan helppo, jos tarkoituksena olisi ajaa takaisin "normaalireittiä" Huezille (laaksossa kun ei ole oikein sopivaa lenkkiä, jonka voisi ajattaa ennen nousua) - jos Sarennen kautta uudestaan, niin onnistuisi tietysti.

----------


## Huikkanen

> B. Riisin vastaus Froomen eiliseen kommentointiin Contadorin riskien ottamisesta:
> 
> "He has brakes on his bike and he can use them if it's too fast for him. It's a bike race. Froome should use his brakes more if he is too afraid because we are going to attack everywhere, whether it's uphill or downhill."



Onpa typeä kommentti Riisiltä.
Froome ei varmaankaan ole valitellut Conadorin nopeuttaa alamäissä, vaan sitä että kaveri kaatuu eteen liian kovan vauhdin vuoksi. Vähän sama jos joku amatööri ottaisi osaa loppukiriin ja kaataisi koko poukan omalla toilailullaan sata metriä ennen maalia. Ei sellaista kuittaisi sillä, että olisitte jarruttaneet ja antaneet sen mennä.

----------


## josku

Froomen tykitystä ihmetellessä tuli mieleen että ajaako hän pelkästään TdF voitosta, vai voiko takana olla tallin sisäinenkin kisa - Wigo vs Froome? Eli voiko ajatella että kunnon voitolla Froome näyttää että edes poissaolevilla ei olisi ollut mahdollisuuksia. 
Onko tässä mietinnässä mitään mieltä?

----------


## asb

> Quintana on aika huikea jamppa, varmaan voittaa jossain vaiheessa koko kisan, jos/kun kehitys jatkuu samanlaisena.



Meinaat, että pärjää sekä aika-ajossa että ylämäessä?

----------


## asb

> Froomen tykitystä ihmetellessä tuli mieleen että ajaako hän pelkästään TdF voitosta, vai voiko takana olla tallin sisäinenkin kisa - Wigo vs Froome? Eli voiko ajatella että kunnon voitolla Froome näyttää että edes poissaolevilla ei olisi ollut mahdollisuuksia. 
> Onko tässä mietinnässä mitään mieltä?



Todennäköisempää on, että Froome vaan joutuu ajamaan yhtä kovaa, kuin kisassa toisena oleva. Neljä minuuttia ei vielä ole turvallinen etumatka, kun jäljellä on kaksi kovaa vuorietappia.

----------


## Esa S

> Komppaan Riisiä. Niissä pyörissä on jarrut, joita voi tarpeen tullen käyttää. Itse asiassa sateella toi Sarenne olisi ehkä jopa turvallisempi kun vauhdit olisivat hiljaisempia.



Tämän kuvan perusteella näyttää aika vauhdikkaalta laskulta:
http://www.steephill.tv/2006/col-de-...l%20%2394f.jpg

Melko pitkiä suoria, ja jyrkkyyttä lähelle 10%.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

No onko siitä tämänpäiväisestä etapista tietoa, lyhennetäänkö?


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## ekroos

> Tämän kuvan perusteella näyttää aika vauhdikkaalta laskulta:
> http://www.steephill.tv/2006/col-de-...l%20%2394f.jpg
> 
> Melko pitkiä suoria, ja jyrkkyyttä lähelle 10%.



On vauhdikas, mutta melko tiukkoja mutkia ja edelleentuollaista "tilkkutäkkiä" alkupäässä (kuva lienee vuodelta 2006 - tai sitten numero tarkoittaa ihan muuta). Laskun loppuosassa tie leveämpi ja kunto parempi. Kilpailussa tiukat ja pimeät mutkat tietysti eivät ole niin pahoja, kun tie on suljettu. (Osuus Huezilta Sarennelle on nyt parempi kuin 2009, jolloin ajoin edellisen kerran, tuolloin paikoin lähes hiekkatietä. Nyt on "vain" kapea ja kuoppainen, kun ovat ehkä parantaneet päällystettä ja harjailleet.)

----------


## pulmark

> No onko siitä tämänpäiväisestä etapista tietoa, lyhennetäänkö?
> Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.



Järjestäjien puolelta seuraavia kommentteja eilen (lähde: Ned Boulting, twitter):

Pescheux was furious yesterday, telling me he didn't care if there was "snow on Alpe d'Huez, or on the Champs Élysées!"

eli tuon perusteella vaikuttaisi siltä että reittiä ei muuteta vaikka sataisi lunta.

----------


## BONK

> Järjestäjien puolelta seuraavia kommentteja eilen (lähde: Ned Boulting, twitter):
> 
> Pescheux was furious yesterday, telling me he didn't care if there was "snow on Alpe d'Huez, or on the Champs Élysées!"
> 
> eli tuon perusteella vaikuttaisi siltä että reittiä ei muuteta vaikka sataisi lunta.



Mikäli ja toivottavasti näin on niin itsekkäästi toivoisin hyvinkin vaihtelevia olosuhteita, siis näin telkkarikatsojan näkökulmasta. Tulisi ihan selkeästi enemmän jännitettävää. Kuskien vinkkelistä tietysti voi olla vähän kyseenalaista mille rajoille suoritusta halutaan viedä, kun puhutaan turvallisuudesta.

----------


## kukavaa

jos se tien pinta on kuitenkin tarmakkia niin eikö sen voisi harjata/suihkutella siitä hiekasta ja kivistä? 
luulis että siellä vuoristossa on niillä kaikkia vempeleitä millä teitä mujutaan.

----------


## Rickmaple

> jos se tien pinta on kuitenkin tarmakkia niin eikö sen voisi harjata/suihkutella siitä hiekasta ja kivistä? 
> luulis että siellä vuoristossa on niillä kaikkia vempeleitä millä teitä mujutaan.



Mut jos sataa niin sitä hiekkaa tulee koko ajan ihan tolkuttomasti lisää niistä rinteistä ja seinämistä.

----------


## kukavaa

^no joo totta.
satoi tai paistoi, mäki tai kaksi odotukset on kovat.

----------


## Jousi

Näin teevee-katsojan kannalta on vaan pieni pelko persiissä, että keli Huezilla on niin surkea, etteivät "linkkikopterit" pääse ilmaan. Saadaan katsoa tuntitolkulla kuvaa maalialueesta..?

----------


## Wagneri

Inrng:n mukaan Tourilla käyttävät lentokoneita, jotka kiertävät rinkilää pilvien yläpuolella => sää ei ole ongelma TV-lähetysten kannalta kuten Girossa.

----------


## Jousi

> Inrng:n mukaan Tourilla käyttävät lentokoneita, jotka kiertävät rinkilää pilvien yläpuolella => sää ei ole ongelma TV-lähetysten kannalta kuten Girossa.



Kiitos tästä mieltä huojentavasta tiedosta!

----------


## Grugi

Jahas jos sitten kaivais streamin ja alkais kyttäämään miten homma sujuu.

----------


## Mishka

Siellä mennään lujaa heti alusta. 3 Saxon miestä siinä hyökkipaikoilla. Movistar tekee duunia myös. Voi tulla monilla kiire ehtiä aikarajan sisällä maalin tänään...

Froome yksin! Ajaa tällä hetkellä itse kiinni iskuja. Maaliin 160km. Tänään voi tapahtua mitä vaan.

----------


## Mihail

Alkaako Vuelta muka 18 päivä??

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Aika levoton meininki ja hyvä niin! Ekan mäen jälkeen meno rauhoittui... Kunnes Chavanel iskee jotain 500 m huipun jälkeen  :Leveä hymy: 
Ai hyvänen aika kun on siistiä katsottavaa. Froome on rapeessa kunnossa tänä iltana, rynkytystä riittää.


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## mievain

> Siellä mennään lujaa heti alusta. 3 Saxon miestä siinä hyökkipaikoilla. Movistar tekee duunia myös. Voi tulla monilla kiire ehtiä aikarajan sisällä maalin tänään...
> 
> Froome yksin! Ajaa tällä hetkellä itse kiinni iskuja. Maaliin 160km. Tänään voi tapahtua mitä vaan.



Sai se sinne mäen päälle jonkun kaveriksi.

Ja mäen alaosassa kolme Skyta. Kennaugh oli se, joka mäen päällä saavutti.

e. Evans vissiin tipahti tuohon alutömpyrään. Tai se mikään tömpyrä ole, kakkoskategoria. Boom, Chavanel, Voigt, Van Gardener ainakin irtiotossa.

----------


## Mishka

Vaikeaa tulee silti olemaan jos heti alussa noin helisemässä. Tuossa on vielä 2. kategorian mäki ennenkuin tullaan Hyeeeezille. Sitten vielä sama uudestaan...

Jos saadaan Froome eristettyä tarpeeksi aikaisin niin voi tapahtua vaikka mitä.

----------


## kukavaa

hyvältä vaikuttaa etappi ja täytyy sanoa että froomen tyyli on huomattavasti viihdyttävämpi kuin wiggon. jos kerran voitta niin voittakoon molemmat keskisormet pystyssä.

----------


## mievain

Kyllä se kiskoo tuossa kunnosa yksinkin karut kiinni. Ja eipä tarvi muuta kuin kiinni Contan takarenkaaseen. Siinäpä superdomestique...

e. Mikähän järki tuossa on, että Saxo pistää kaksi kaveria tuohon yksin polkemaan? Ne ainakaan kärkeä kiinni saa.

Onko muuten jossakin sellaista infoa, minkä verran bussi on perässä porukkaa?

----------


## villef

> e. Mikähän järki tuossa on, että Saxo pistää kaksi kaveria tuohon yksin polkemaan? Ne ainakaan kärkeä kiinni saa.



Yrittäiskö ne Kelmeä jo tuossa kakkoskategorian nousussa?

----------


## Shamus



----------


## mievain

> Yrittäiskö ne Kelmeä jo tuossa kakkoskategorian nousussa?



Olis ainaki osoitus, että munaa löytyy. Olis se ihan hienoa seurata toki. High risk, high reward.

----------


## --+MM+--

Näkyykö porissa missään baarissa suora lähetys?

----------


## MTBwannabe

> Näkyykö porissa missään baarissa suora lähetys?



Winstonissa olen aiempina vuosina tuota käynyt välillä vilkuilemassa kun mökillä ollaan, Gallen-Kallelankatu 7 tms. Jos ei suoraan näy niin pyydä tiskiltä laittamaan screenille näkyviin.

----------


## Velluz

> Alkaako Vuelta muka 18 päivä??



Vuelta a Espana alkaa 24.8

----------


## Indurain

Minäkin vastasin B  24.8

----------


## Sipuliitta

Ajetaanko irtiotto porukka kiinni?

----------


## Mishka

Hyvältä näyttää irtiottoryhmän meno tällä hetkellä. Mikäli jaksavat tuon Hueezin nousta kohta suht hyvää tahtia niin sieltä saattaa voittaja löytyä.

----------


## OJ

Nussahtaakohan Saxon systeemi kun voi olla Rochella ja Paulinholla hokkarit jalassa.

Edit: Eli kyllä nussahtaa, mutta papukaijamerkki hyvästä treenistä.

----------


## Mishka

Joo ei menny putkeen. Eiköhän niitten pitäny odotella Kreuzigerin tai Contadorin iskua ja auttaa sitten mutta ei tainnu ruuti riittää...

----------


## mievain

Meinaakohan Garderen jaksaa yksin kotiin saakka?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Teejay! Liekö vie koko etapin nimiinsä?

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## BONK

Tuntuu, että vuosi vuodelta menee tuo katsojien meno vaan hullummaksi... Näkyihän tuolla hyvin Suomen lippukin!

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jumankauta kun on porukkaa.

----------


## Grugi

Osa yleisöstä ei osaa vieläkään käyttäytyä ja antaa ajorauhaa kuskeille.

----------


## Torres

Katsojat pilaavat nyt kisaa pahan kerran. Skyn on helppo kontrolloida kisaa kärjessä, kun ohi on vaikea mahtua. Puhumattakaan, että koko tiimin takaa tehtäisiin joku yllätyshyökkäys. Äskenkin siellä jouduttiin lähes pysähtymään keskelle rinnettä, kun katsojat muodostavat metrin leveän rännin.

Saxo-Tinkoffin pojat luovat toisiinsa merkitsevän näköisiä katseita. Jotain siellä selvästi juonitaan. Varmaan yrittävät iskeä piikkipaikalle laskuun. Vaikuttaisi ainakin loogiselta idealta.

OHO! Schleck iskee pelotonista! Peukut andylle, kunto on selvästi löytymässä.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Andy iskee mutta miten sillä onnistuu alamäki?

----------


## pulmark

Andy näyttää hyvävoimaiselta. Nyt edessä on pieni tasainen pätkä, sitten laskua ja sen jälkeen 2. kategorian mäki Col de Sarenneen, josta alkaa sitten pitkä lasku alas ennenkuin lähdetään nousemaan uudelleen Alpe d'Huez ja kohti maalia.

Veikkaukseni on että Saxo iskee tuossa nousussa Col de Sarenneen ennen pitkää laskua alas, jos Contadorilla jalkoja.

----------


## Torres

> Andy iskee mutta miten sillä onnistuu alamäki?



Pääsi pienen porukan kyytiin, mikä olikin ainoa mahdollisuus pysyä irtiotossa. Toivottavasti jaksaa puristaa. Sijoitus kympin joukossa olisi upea suoritus, voittotaistelu jo aivan maaginen käänne kisan alun vaikeuksien jälkeen.

E. Movistar siirtyi pitämään vauhtia ja ensimmäiset Skyn apuajajat putoavat heti. Hesjedaalin isku ei "yllättäen" kestänyt.

Voi voi, Van Gardererin ketju jäi jumiin ja joutuu nousemaan pyörän päältä Sarennen laskussa. Siihenkö nyt kaatui hieno taistelu?

----------


## BONK

Dramaattista cyclocrossia kärjessä! Täst mie tykkään!

----------


## mievain

Kävin hetken pois ja tässä tulos. Onko Sky harventunut kuinka paljon tuohon laskuun? Monta kaveria Froomella on? Onko tuo Kreuziger, jonka kanssa Conta laskee?

----------


## Torres

> Kävin hetken pois ja tässä tulos. Onko Sky harventunut kuinka paljon tuohon laskuun? Monta kaveria Froomella on? Onko tuo Kreuziger, jonka kanssa Conta laskee?



Froomella kaksi apukuskia vielä mukana, Porte ja joku toinen. Kreuziger ja Contador raivoavat alamäkeä.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Gardenerilla oli ketjuongelmia n. 42 sek edestä ja riblon ajoi vähän ulos. R otti jo moserin kiinni kärjessä, G on 30 sek perässä.

Miksi Movistar vetää pelotonia?

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## kukavaa

Haluaakohan Movi vetää varman eron polakkiin?
e. JENS!

----------


## OJ

> Miksi Movistar vetää?.



Ajavat palkintopallista. Tappelu sijoista ynnä muut tietty jeesaa Froomea.

----------


## kolistelija

Tulee jännä mäki GC miehille. Kovaa repimistä pliis!

----------


## Torres

Movistar vetää nyt siihen malliin, että Quintana taitaa himoita voittoa tältä etapilta.

E. Vaikka eipä taida matka millään riittää. Eikä kolumbian mies nyt näytä iskevän, pitäisi mennä jo.

----------


## OJ

> Tulee jännä mäki GC miehille. Kovaa repimistä pliis!



Tokkopa. Conta ja Roman ovat varmaan vähän väsyjä, eli Froome tiputtaa Quintanan taas kerran.

----------


## Torres

Froome iskee erikoisessa paikassa, eikä onnistukaan tällä kertaa. Saas nähdä, onko kenenkään ruismoottorissa riittävästi potkua, kun britti seuraavan kerran laittaa jalat tosissaan liikkeelle.

Heh, hyvä hidastus Froomesta käsi Porten olkapäillä kuiskuttelemassa korvaan. "Hienoa työtä kaveri. Nyt sinä jäät tähän blokkaamaan, kun minä kirin karkuun." :P

E. Taas iskee Froome, mutta Quintana tulee helpon näköisesti takarenkaaseen kiinni.

----------


## pulmark

Aika huono päivä Saxolle. Kreutziger tippuu paljon ja Froome vetää Quintanaa kohti palkintopallia. Contador jää myös, Purito sen sijaan vetää hyvin.

----------


## OJ

Pitää nostaa Saxolle hattua yrittämisestä. Vaihtoehdot oli joko hyökätä ja yrittää ajaa voitosta tai puolustaa palkintopallia.

toivottavasti Rodrigues jaksaa ja kyykyttää Movistarin suunnitelman.

----------


## Torres

Porte ajaa karkulaiset kiinni auttaakseen jälleen Froomea. Ja taas joutuu hidastamaan, kun kapteeni ei tahdo pysyä kyydissä mukana. Kova on aussi.

----------


## leecher

Miksi froomelle buuataan?

----------


## pulmark

Quintana iskee. Valitteli ennen lähtöä että on väsynyt ja haluaa vain puolustaa valkopaitaa ja minimoida tappiot  :Hymy:  Hyökkäys on paras puolustus.

Ranskalaisille ensimmäinen etappivoitto ?

----------


## BONK

Nyt ei Froomen geelit osuneet kohdalleen...

----------


## Torres

Quintana nousee kokonaiskisan kakkoseksi ja Rodriquez kolmanneksi?

E. Ei sentään. Liveseurannan kokonaiskisan tuloslista eli hetken omaa elämäänsä. Nairo nousee kolmanneksi, vain 20 sekuntia Alberton takana.

----------


## pulmark

Tejay van Garderen varmaan manaa tuota ketjusotkuaan... saattoi menettää etappivoiton mekaaniseen. Mikähän tuo Froomen ruokkimisjuttu oli, tuleeko jotain rangaistuksia, jos/kun Porte haki ruokaa huoltoautolta ?

----------


## BONK

> Tejay van Garderen varmaan manaa tuota ketjusotkuaan... saattoi menettää etappivoiton mekaaniseen. Mikähän tuo Froomen ruokkimisjuttu oli, tuleeko jotain rangaistuksia, jos/kun Porte haki ruokaa huoltoautolta ?



Arvailivat, että 20 sekuntia tulisi sakkoa.

----------


## Torres

> Arvailivat, että 20 sekuntia tulisi sakkoa.



Ei yhtään mitään, kun kolikon kääntöpuolella oli itsensä ihan tyhjäksi ajaminen.

----------


## mjjk

Vähän ulkona noista säännöistä. Eikö ruokaa saa hakea autolta kuin tietyissä osissa etappia?

----------


## BianchiMan

Hieno oli pätkä, harmi kun AC ei ollut myöskään herkimmillään kun Froomellakin oli välistä vähän "heikompi" päivä. Liekkö energioiden loppuminen nähtävissä vielä kahdella seuraavalla kovalla päivällä. Saa nähdä.

----------


## .jon

Kovaa taistelua voitosta! Hieno etappi taas, ja seuraavat päivät yhtä julmia. Podiumille on sen verran tunkua että loppukisa ajetaan Quintan, Contan, Kreuzigerin ja Rodriquezin kesken mitään säästelemättä. 

Tour <3

----------


## BONK

Hieno etappi! Kotona kisastudiossa ei geeleihin turvauduttu, vaan tuli hörpättyä varmaan litra kahvia ja syötyä öpaut 10 tuoretta korvapuustia muista paakelseista puhumattakaan. Alamäkikunto parani taas n. kilolla  :Hymy:

----------


## ViliA

> Vähän ulkona noista säännöistä. Eikö ruokaa saa hakea autolta kuin tietyissä osissa etappia?



Yleensä esim. Tasamaan etapeilla tuo huoltoraja on ollut about viimeisen 20km kohdalla, tässä se kaiketi oli 10km kohdalla. Jos tämän jälkeen hakee evästä niin tulee sanktioita. Eurosportilla Selinit kertoivat että huoltoautot ei käytännössä päässyt huoltamaan ensimmäisen d'huezin nousun jälkeen, eli olivat aika omillaan viimeiset ~70km.

----------


## kukavaa

hieno etappi! hyvähyvä quintana! valkopaitaan avaimet fikassa, pallopaitaan muutama pojo, jotka väsähtänyt kristoferi häviää jo huomenna. harmi kun jää festaroinin takia taas kovia pätkiä näkemättä, oliskin ehkä liian jännää.

ranskis voittaja erittäin jees etenkin krossi ajeluiden ansiosta.

----------


## asb

> riblon ajoi vähän ulos..



Riblonin ulosajo oli täysin oma moka. Ajolinja oli amatöörimäinen. Teki aiemmin samanlaisen virheen, mutta pysyi juuri ja juuri tiellä. Moser edellä ajoi samaa vauhtia oikein. Onneksi ei telonut itseään, sillä loppu oli kova veto.

----------


## mjjk

> Yleensä esim. Tasamaan etapeilla tuo huoltoraja on ollut about viimeisen 20km kohdalla, tässä se kaiketi oli 10km kohdalla. Jos tämän jälkeen hakee evästä niin tulee sanktioita. Eurosportilla Selinit kertoivat että huoltoautot ei käytännössä päässyt huoltamaan ensimmäisen d'huezin nousun jälkeen, eli olivat aika omillaan viimeiset ~70km.



Kiitos.

----------


## kukavaa

onko enemmän tietoa siitä onko pörienpainopistareitten ja contan filovaihdon välillä jotain salaperäistä?

----------


## Sipuliitta

Aikamoinen luupussi toi Froome. Miksei Porten anneta voittaa.  Vaikka Froome voittais puhtaana seuraavat 10 Touria,en olisi fani.

----------


## J T K

Riblonilta aika huikea voitto, ottaen huomioon sen että kurvaili sen yhden kurvin reippaasti pitkäksi. Mutta sitä minä vaan tässä ihmettelen, että miksei sitä yritteliäimmän ajajan palkintoa annettu Vangardenenille?? Kaverihan riplaili ketjuja ties kuinka kauan vuorilla ja ajoi kumminkin kärjen uudestaan kiinni. Froomen etappi oli inhimillinen. Mieshän jumalisten melkein bonkkasi! Ei se kaukaa vienyt ja tosi myöhään sitä geeliä alettiin hakemaan. Saattoihan sen oikeasti sielä maalin kohdilla jo auttaakin. Taisi enempi olla henkistä apua kun sai syödäkseen. Hieno etappi tämä oli!

----------


## japoo

http://yle.fi/urheilu/froome_turvaut...asakon/6739609

----------


## Kal Pedal

Andy katkesi taas pahasti: 11 minuuttia kärkeen.
Hyvästi.

----------


## nito

> Mutta sitä minä vaan tässä ihmettelen, että miksei sitä yritteliäimmän ajajan palkintoa annettu Vangardenenille??



TJ:llehhän se palkinto olisi kuulunutkin mutta ranskalaisilla on tapana vetää tässä palkinnossa aina hieman kotiinpäin jos en ihan väärässä ole.

----------


## kolhu

> Riblonilta aika huikea voitto, ottaen huomioon sen että kurvaili sen yhden kurvin reippaasti pitkäksi. Mutta sitä minä vaan tässä ihmettelen, että miksei sitä yritteliäimmän ajajan palkintoa annettu Vangardenenille?? Kaverihan riplaili ketjuja ties kuinka kauan vuorilla ja ajoi kumminkin kärjen uudestaan kiinni. Froomen etappi oli inhimillinen. Mieshän jumalisten melkein bonkkasi! Ei se kaukaa vienyt ja tosi myöhään sitä geeliä alettiin hakemaan. Saattoihan sen oikeasti sielä maalin kohdilla jo auttaakin. Taisi enempi olla henkistä apua kun sai syödäkseen. Hieno etappi tämä oli!



Täysin samaa mieltä Van Garderenista. Odotin Selineiltä jotain samansuuntaista kommenttia, mutta ei tippunut.. Huikea ajo Van Garderenilta. Ensi vuonna keltaista...

----------


## Velluz

> TJ:llehhän se palkinto olisi kuulunutkin mutta ranskalaisilla on tapana vetää tässä palkinnossa aina hieman kotiinpäin jos en ihan väärässä ole.



Et ihan väärässä ole. Aina ensin katsotaan olisiko mitään pienintäkään perustetta antaa patongille tunnustus.

----------


## OJ

Saattaahan tästä vielä kisa kehittyä kunhan top 2-5 ajaisivat voitosta eikä kahdesta alemmasta palkintopallista. Kyllä keltaisesta paidasta pystyy minuutteja hiipumaan.

----------


## JLI

> Aikamoinen luupussi toi Froome. Miksei Porten anneta voittaa.  Vaikka Froome voittais puhtaana seuraavat 10 Touria,en olisi fani.



Viime vuonna ihmeteltiin, miksei Froomen annettu voittaa, vaikka vaikutti Wigginsiä freesimmältä... Parasta se on tiimille varmistaa keltapaita kapteenille kuin otta sijat 2 ja 3...

----------


## Mosh

> TJ:llehhän se palkinto olisi kuulunutkin mutta ranskalaisilla on tapana vetää tässä palkinnossa aina hieman kotiinpäin jos en ihan väärässä ole.



Turha se on osoittaa ranskalaisia, joka maa suosii omiaan. Kuunnelkaapa vaikka British Eurosportia välillä siitä, kuinka Cavendish oli ihan syytön siihen sprinttitaklaukseen viime viikolla .Tai miten suomalaiset hehkuttavat omiaan vaikka jääkiekossa. Kaikkialla suositaan omia, nyt vaan sattumalta ollaan ranskassa.

----------


## Aarde

> Aikamoinen luupussi toi Froome. Miksei Porten anneta voittaa. Vaikka Froome voittais puhtaana seuraavat 10 Touria,en olisi fani.



Anneta voittaa mitä? Kai Froome on kuitekin tähän saakka ollut kovempi luu kuin Porte voittamalla mm. aika-ajot, joten tallin ykköskuskin paikka ja siten keltainen paita kai enemmin hänelle kuuluu. Lauantaina voisi Froome sitten vetää tietty Portelle etappivoittovedot vikaan mäkeen vähän niinku kiitokseksi  :Vink:

----------


## nito

> Turha se on osoittaa ranskalaisia, joka maa suosii omiaan. Kuunnelkaapa vaikka British Eurosportia välillä siitä, kuinka Cavendish oli ihan syytön siihen sprinttitaklaukseen viime viikolla .Tai miten suomalaiset hehkuttavat omiaan vaikka jääkiekossa. Kaikkialla suositaan omia, nyt vaan sattumalta ollaan ranskassa.



Juu totta, en tässä nyt ruvennut dokumentoimaan sotasuunnitelmia ranskaa vastaan.

----------


## J T K

*Sep Vanmarcke*             ‏@*sepvanmarcke*  1 h                                                                At start of last AlpeDhuez my small 36chainring was broken, so had to do the whole climb on my 53ring. That really killed me!!

----------


## RH1

> *Sep Vanmarcke*             ‏@*sepvanmarcke*  1 h                                                                At start of last AlpeDhuez my small 36chainring was broken, so had to do the whole climb on my 53ring. That really killed me!!



Jännä miten ei huippuvehkeet kestä. Ketjut putoaa ja ei nouse takaisin vaikka on kuin sähkövaihdetta. Renkaita hajoilee jatkuvasti myös erittäin ratkaisevissa paikoissa (Valverden top-3 sijoitus). No kun grammaa viilataan niin viat on ne mitä saadaan.

Joka tapauksessa hieno etappi ja kahdelta seuraavalta odotan vielä enemmän. Saxon pojista ei tiedä ikinä mitä seuraavaksi, Froome ylivoima alkaa hiipumaan, Quintanalle etappivoitto ja Fuglsang tuntuu olevan nousussa.

----------


## petri ok

> Turha se on osoittaa ranskalaisia, joka maa suosii omiaan. Kuunnelkaapa vaikka British Eurosportia välillä siitä, kuinka Cavendish oli ihan syytön siihen sprinttitaklaukseen viime viikolla .Tai miten suomalaiset hehkuttavat omiaan vaikka jääkiekossa. Kaikkialla suositaan omia, nyt vaan sattumalta ollaan ranskassa.



Oma mielipiteeni on tässä tapauksessa on se, ettei se ollut, ainakaan kokonaisuudessaan, Cavendishin vika. Vetovuoronsa hoitanut kaveri Veelers(?) ei pysynyt linjallaan. Ja sitten kun ajetaan ylinopeuksilla kirissä ne reagointiajat on yllättävän pieniä. Jopa minä kolmenkympin huippunopeuksiin kykenevänä tiedän sen.

----------


## Il ciclista di Roine

Heips, 

Minua häiritsee aina ne hulppeat arviot kokonaiskatsojamääristä niin Mont Ventoux'lla kuin L'Alpe d'Huez'llä. 
Jos arvioidaan ihmisten seisovan toisistaan puolen metrin etäisyydellä toisistaan, saadaan 2000 katsoja / tiensivu / km eli 4000 katsojaa kilometriä kohden. Molemmat nousut ovat kapeita rännejä, ettei sinne mahdu porukkaa juurikaan seisomaan tienposken ulkopuolelle. Ventoux nousee 15 km, joten 15 x 4000 antaa tulokseksi vain niin vähän kuin 60 000 eli ei siellä todellakaan ollut puolta miljoonaa pyöräilyn ystävää, vaan 1/10 kerrotusta arviosta telkkarissa.

----------


## Ana

Telkkarin välityksellä vaan arvioin, kun en ollut paikan päällä. Mutta kyllä tuo sun kaksi ihmistä metrillä per tiensivu on aika varovainen arvio. Kyllä siellä oli ruuhkaisimmissa kohdissa siinä puolen metrin alueella sen henkilön takana, joka oli lähimpänä ajajia tien keskustassa, ne yhdeksän muuta selän takana jonossa. Satoja tuhansia joka tapauksessa Ventouxilla ja Alpella, tarkempaan luotettavaan lukuun kukaan ei taida pystyä.

----------


## Sipuliitta

> Heips, 
> 
> Minua häiritsee aina ne hulppeat arviot kokonaiskatsojamääristä niin Mont Ventoux'lla kuin L'Alpe d'Huez'llä. 
> Jos arvioidaan ihmisten seisovan toisistaan puolen metrin etäisyydellä toisistaan, saadaan 2000 katsoja / tiensivu / km eli 4000 katsojaa kilometriä kohden. Molemmat nousut ovat kapeita rännejä, ettei sinne mahdu porukkaa juurikaan seisomaan tienposken ulkopuolelle. Ventoux nousee 15 km, joten 15 x 4000 antaa tulokseksi vain niin vähän kuin 60 000 eli ei siellä todellakaan ollut puolta miljoonaa pyöräilyn ystävää, vaan 1/10 kerrotusta arviosta telkkarissa.



Sielläkö ne oli suorassa rivissä,kuin sotajoukot konsanaan?

ylempänä asia jo tulikin

----------


## jamppa74

Jännää on myös miten ensin kommentoidaan Froomen ylivoimaisuutta kaiken maailman d-vitamiinikommenteilla, ja seuraavaksi ihmetellään miksi herra ei voittanut päivän etappia. Ja  apuajaja Porten parempaa kuntoa myös kyseinalaistetaan.
Minusta on ainoastaan inhimillistä, että parhaalla pyörittäjällä tulee niitä vähemmän ylivoimaisia päiviä, kuten tänään.
Syytön kunnes toisin todistetaan!
(Ja en tosiaankaan tiedä kuka on doupannut, ja kuka ei)

----------


## BONK

Näillä osuuksilla Froome (ja Sky) ajaa taatusti vain Tourin voitosta, ei etapin voitosta eli kun marginaali kasvoi niin suoritus oli juuri se mitä pitääkin. Tallien ja pyöräilijöiden välinen radioliikenne pitäisi tehdä julkiseksi, ihan kuin formuloissakin, niin monet huonoille tai huikeille vaikuttaneet suoritukset asettuisivat paremmin oikeisiin uomiinsa.

----------


## Huikkanen

Seliinit oli pihalla kun lumiukot kun Movistar pani myllyn pyörimään. Ihmeteltiin vain miksi ne vetävät. Mulle oli heti selvää, että Quitanan halusi olla etapin jälkeen kokonaiskisan sijalla 2.  ja melkein siinä onnistui. Quitana ei ole uhannut Froomen asemaa enää pariin päivään. Froomen ei tarvinnut olla huolissaan vaikka Q pääsee viimeisessä mäessä karkuun, ei se kuutta minuuttia kuitenkaan vedä sillä matkalla kiinni. Sen sijaan Quitanana ja Saxon kaksikko ajavat kisaa keskenään.

----------


## kukavaa

Tänään sitten pätevää live-seurantaa tänne, kun ei itse pääse todistamaan, ehkäpä jänskintä etappia tähän mennessä.
Quinta tokaksi ja polkka-paitaan.

----------


## villef

Mulla tuli mieleen että Movistar maksoi eilen velkojaan siitä Valverden tiputtamisesta.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Mulla tuli mieleen että Movistar maksoi eilen velkojaan siitä Valverden tiputtamisesta.



Sama kävi mielessä kun katsoin etappia, mutta tuolloin Saxo ainakin väitti ettei ollut vetovuorossa kun Piti flättäsi ja Movistar julisti ainakin Belkinin suurimmaksi rikolliseksi tuolloin. 

Itse näen, että taustalla on (myös + jotain muuta?) parin päivän takainen alamäkiveto, missä AC ja Froome olivat nurin ja Movistarilla ei jääty odottelemaan ketään - se mätä omena espanjalaisten vasussa onkin Nairo, eikä kukaan muu. Lisäksi pitää muistaa, että kilpaahan siellä ajetaan ja kisan kakkospaikkahan tuossa on Quintanalle tyrkyllä.

Tänään on oikeinkin mielenkiintoinen kisapäivä edessä - varsinkin kun Saxoa eilen syletti ja lujasti. Saa tosin nähdä ovatko RK ja AC jo finito tämän tourin osalta vai vieläkö pystyvät johonkin. Lisäksi ainakin Rogersia tarvittaisiin keulilla Romanin avuksi, jos Saxo meinaa tänään säilyttää asemansa tai jopa tehdä jotain eroa Quintanaan.

----------


## asb

> Mulla tuli mieleen että Movistar maksoi eilen velkojaan siitä Valverden tiputtamisesta.



Kärjessä ei ollut Belkinin tai OPQS:n kuskeja, joten tämä tuskin oli motiivi.

----------


## asb

> Tänään on oikeinkin mielenkiintoinen kisapäivä edessä - varsinkin kun Saxoa eilen syletti ja lujasti. Saa tosin nähdä ovatko RK ja AC jo finito tämän tourin osalta vai vieläkö pystyvät johonkin. Lisäksi ainakin Rogersia tarvittaisiin keulilla Romanin avuksi, jos Saxo meinaa tänään säilyttää asemansa tai jopa tehdä jotain eroa Quintanaan.



Jos Saxo ajaa edelleen takaa Froomea, kuten eilen, niin Quintanan kakkospaikka on varma. Kehtaavatkohan myöntää tämän?

----------


## Hans Opinion

Huezin ja varsinkin Ventouxin yleisömäärä on erittäin vaikea arvioida mutta 60 tuhatta on ehdottomasti liian vähän ja 500 tuhatta liian paljon... sanoisin että Ventouxilla oli enemmän katsojia... ilmakuvien perusteella heitän että 200 tuhatta... oleellista em. suhteen on se että laketaanko mukaan kaikki alueella olevat vaiko vain baanan varressa lippuja heiluttavat...
Movisarin eilisen vedon taustalla saattoi olla villenf:n mainitseman lisäksi se että Hueziin haluttiin lähteä Nairoa suosivalla tavalla eli mahdollisimman rasitettuna, tuloksen perusteella taktiikka oli onnistui aika hyvin.

Todella häijy reitti eilen ja tänään tiedossa vielä pahempi baana; kaksi kappaletta 2km:n nousevaa HC-mäkeä ja kaksi 1 kategorian nousua sekä ajomatkaa yli 200km. Mielestäni merkittävää oli eilen se että ekan kerran tässä kisassa Froome ei pystynyt tekemään mitä haluaa (energiat loppuivat?), pahimmillaan näytti siltä että hän katkeaa oikein kunnolla mutta Porte pelasti Froomen... viivalla vaikutti siltä että Froome osasi arvostaa adjutantinsa työtä. 
Tietysti eilisestä heräsi ajatus että onko Froomen voitto kuitenkaan kirkossa kuullutettu? Mielestäni Froome lähti suotta repimään Nairon ja Puriton kyytiin jos kerran energiat tuntuivat olevan kortilla, viisaampaa (jälki sellaista) olisi ollut pudottaa tehoja ja ajella maaliin energiatasoon sopeutetulla teholla. Toden näköisesti Nairo/Purito pari olisi kaventanut eroa pikkaisen enemmän mutta tämän päivän erittäin vaativa setti olisi pitänyt huomioida isosti jo eilisessä suorituksessa. Jos tänään käy niin Nairo/Puritto ovat iskussa ja Froome veti eilen liian punaiselle niin 2-3 minuuttia saattaisi ero kaventua jolloin lauantaille lähdettäessä eroa saattaisi olla pari minuuttia... lauantain baana on vain 125km mutta erittäin vaativa. Mielestäni kaikki on nyt kiinni Froomen palautumisesta jos se on onnistunut ja pää pysyy taktiikan osalta kylmänä niin pelivaraa on niin paljon että voitto ei lipeä ajohanskasta.
En edellisessä spekuloinnissa huomioinut tarkoituksella Contaa, hän ei pysty iskemään kuin alamäkeen... joka eilen ei onnistunut, sinällään aivan järkevästi toimittu jos kerran ei ylämäessä pysty haastamaan. Contaa tulee 12sek päästä haastaman Kreuziger... mikäli Saxo sen sallii. Kymppisakin ajajista Mollema on laskussa, samaten Kwiatkovski,  nousussa on Vallu ja Linnunlaulu...

----------


## Poursuivant

> Jos Saxo ajaa edelleen takaa Froomea, kuten eilen, niin Quintanan kakkospaikka on varma. Kehtaavatkohan myöntää tämän?



Niinhän siinä tulee käymään. Saxohan on koko ajan hokenut, että kisa päättyy Pariisiin. Onkohan jo liian myöhäistä vaihtaa game plania? Pitää katsoa tämän päivän etappi, että tietää vastauksen. Nousumetrejä taitaa olla tänään noin 5000 ja lähes kolmasosa etapista (yli 60 km) noustaan ylöspäin. Jotenkin on vaan sellainen fiilis, että se eilinen AC/RK:n alamäki-iskun epäonnistuminen ja Movistarin onnistuminen oli tämän Tourin kulminaatiopiste kakkossijan suhteen.

----------


## Mattia

^^Eipä tuota energian vähenemistä etukäteen tunne, joten ei sitä varten voi tuon enempää säästellä. Sehän pitäisi vaan ammattikuskin/ tallin ymmärtää. Eikä tuossa hiilarit oikeasti loppunut, vaan tuli ensimmäiset varoitusmerkit lähestyvästä rasvalle siirtymisestä. Jokainen joka on rajan tuollapuolen käynyt tietää itse, että Froome reagoi varmasti heti kun kroppa antoi vinkin. Kukaan ei nimittäin ajele noilla tehoilla, jos hiilarit poltetaan aikuisten oikeasti loppuun.

Tämä pv on sitten kiinni siitä kuinka kroppa on ehtinyt täyttää rajoille huvenneet varastot. Nyt muiden pitäisi, puhtaasti fysiologisesti ajatellen, tintata heti alussa niin kovaa, että Froome joutuu heti ulos rasvojenkäyttötehoilta. Jos palautuminen on vähänkään kesken ja heti alusta lipsahtaa hiilareille, niin edes keltapaidan kropasta ei saada rasvasta tuotettua energiaa kuin murto-osa siitä mitä muuten. Silloin tulee jo tasaisellakin pataan eikä pysy edes peesissä ja yhdessä mäessä häviää minuuttitolkulla.

Voisi siis vielä mennä GC jännäksi. En toki moiseen usko, mutta ihmiskroppa on kuitenkin arvaamaton ja siinä ei sitten enää mikään apuajajan antama geelipussi auta.

----------


## Juha_H

> Viime vuonna ihmeteltiin, miksei Froomen annettu voittaa, vaikka vaikutti Wigginsiä freesimmältä... Parasta se on tiimille varmistaa keltapaita kapteenille kuin otta sijat 2 ja 3...



Froome ajoi edellisenä päivänä etappivoittoon ja Porte piti käytännössä välipäivää niin tuolla voi olla jotain 'pientä' merkitystä eilisen mäkikuntoon. Ja Porte huili jotta pystyisi auttamaan Froomea vuorilla.

----------


## Jaaba

Tällaisen kestävyysharrastelijan kokemus hiilareiden loppumisesta johti aikoinaan siihen, että jonkun Kangasalan pyöräilytapahtuman vikassa muutaman kilsan ylämäessä en saanut pulssia nousemaan 125:ä korkeammalle vaikka kuinka yritin. Jäin minuuttitolkulla ylämäen juurella vielä mukana olleille. 

Jotenkin hämmentävää, että tieteellisesti valmistautuva Sky ei osannut varautua huolto-ongelmiin. Voiko toistua tänäänkin?

----------


## Torres

> Andy katkesi taas pahasti: 11 minuuttia kärkeen.
> Hyvästi.



Hyvästi mitä? Hienoa tsemppaamista Andylta eilen, mutta keskenkuntoisuus on ollut ilmiselvää läpi koko Tourin. On varmasti itse erittäin tyytyväinen jos ja kun ajaa maaliin saakka. Hienoa on myös nähdä, että keskenkuntoisuus ei ole estänyt yrittämästä. Schleck tulee vielä. Ei enää tänä kesänä, mutta seuraavalla Tourilla nähdään jo todennäköisesti ja toivottavasti ihan eri kuntoinen luxemburgilainen.

Turhaa siis huudahdella Andyn katkeamisista. Ei pitänyt tulla yllätyksenä. 

Mutta se siitä, nyt tämän päivän etappiin. Vähemmän yllättäen sinne on muodostunut hyvän kokoinen irtiottoporukka heti alkuun ja näinköhän tänäänkin päästetään hatkaporukkaa niin kauas, että kärkimiehet eivät taistele etapista.

Herää kysymys, pitäisikö kokonaiskisakin muuttaa etapeista jaettaviin sijoituspisteisiin. Olisi kärkimiehillä enemmän haluja ajaa hyvistä sijoista myös myöhemmillä etapeilla, eikä pelkästään kyttäillä toisten tekemisiä ja ajaa tosissaan vasta etapin viimeinen viidennes.

----------


## BONK

Kaveri heitti, että Froomen geeliepisodi oli pelkkää teatteria. Itse en ihan näin suureen laskelmointiin usko, mutta kaipa tuokin olisi ainakin teoriassa mahdollista. Hänen logiikkansa mukaan Froomella oli yhteys pääkallopaikalle koko ajan ja juttua näytti riittävän, talli ei taatusti ole muninut kun äijät käy joka ilta verikokeessa ja huoltoa on ollut saatavilla ajoissa. Lisäksi, yhdellä geelillä ei tuon rasituksen jälkeen ja noilla mäkitehoilla montaa metriä ajeta. Conta oli tippunut eikä Quintana päässyt pahasti karkuun, joten tällä geelitouhulla näytetään kuolevaiselle, torpataan D-keskustelut ja silti lisätään kaulaa kakkoseen. Vähän X-filesia ja salaliittoteorioita  :Hymy: 

Kyllä meikäläisen silmissä Froome näytti ihan oikeasti kärsivälle, mutta mistäs näitä tietää.

----------


## Mattia

Ei tosiaan mitään tekemistä eilisen ajon kanssa sillä karamellillä, jonka Portelta sai. Vatsasta kun ei lihakseen ole mitään suoraa expresshissiä, jolla energia siirtyisi noin nopeasti käyttöön, vaan vaatii kropalta, imeytymiseen ja käsittelyyn, aikansa vapauttaa syöty energia. Kauanko Froome ajoi geelin jälkeen ? 15 min (?) tai jotain, juu eipp mit`n hyötyä eiliselle, mutta toki vaikutusta palautumiseen.

----------


## Mishka

Siellä taitaa pääjoukko pitää lomapäivää. Noh, olihan eilinen niin rankka ettei heti alusta jakseta tänään tykitellä. Näyttää irtioton päivältä. Toivotaan että tänään taistellaan kunnolla ainakin sijoista 2-5.

----------


## BONK

Eipä pelotonilla suuremmin kiirettä ole kun karkulaiset on ynnämuuta-sijoilla.

----------


## Torres

> Eipä pelotonilla suuremmin kiirettä ole kun karkulaiset on ynnämuuta-sijoilla.



Näin. Samahan nähtiin eilen, kun jo hyvissä ajoin oli selvää, ettei pääjoukosta ehditä enää voittotaistoon mukaan.

----------


## maupa

Jon Izaguirre ja Ryder Hesjedal ajavat tällä hetkellä kärjessä kun toinen HC-mäki on alkamassa. 1:40 perässä heistä on Riblon, Moser, Rolland, Cunego ja Flecha. Näiden perässä n. minuutin päässä 30 miehen ryhmä, joista parhaiten sijoittunut on Daniel Navarro sijalla 13 ja 19 minuuttia Froomesta. Pääjoukko on yli 8 minuuttia kärjestä. Riblonilla hyvä mahdollisuus päästä mäkikisan kärkeen, kun sai ekasta HC-mäestä 16 pistettä ja on enää 11 pistettä Froomen perässä siinä kisassa.

----------


## Mishka

Ajattelin lähinnä jos Saxolla tahi Movistarilla olisi jalkoja niin oisi voinut alusta asti kiusata Froomea. Oli nimittäin kovilla eilen, eikä välttämättä ole palautunut optimaalisella tavalla. Mutta on siellä muillakin ilmeisesti ollut rankkaa.

----------


## mievain

Mites Rolland on sijottunu polkapaidassa?

e. Ei mitään, löysinkin sitten infon ihan itse.

Oliko Cavendish vielä tuon pelotonin kyydissä vai näinkö väärin?

----------


## maupa

Cavendish oli jopa irtiotossa vähän aikaa. Haki ilmeisesti vauhtia ylämäkeen, ettei jää liikaa jälkeen...

----------


## BONK

Tähän mennessä varsin tylsä etappi.

----------


## asb

> Jotenkin hämmentävää, että tieteellisesti valmistautuva Sky ei osannut varautua huolto-ongelmiin. Voiko toistua tänäänkin?



No jos eilen perimmäisenä syypäänä oli huoltoajoneuvon tekninen ongelma, niin kyllä se voi tänäänkin toistua.

----------


## Torres

No on joo melkoista kuntoajoa. Pääryhmä jäänyt tähän mennessä minuutin per 10km.

----------


## Ana

[QUOTE=Hans Opinion;2064388]Huezin ja varsinkin Ventouxin yleisömäärä on erittäin vaikea arvioida mutta 60 tuhatta on ehdottomasti liian vähän ja 500 tuhatta liian paljon... sanoisin että Ventouxilla oli enemmän katsojia... ilmakuvien perusteella heitän että 200 tuhatta... oleellista em. suhteen on se että laketaanko mukaan kaikki alueella olevat vaiko vain baanan varressa /QUOTE]

Tien varsilla siinä 10 m:n säteellä ajajista on varmasti suurin osa porukasta. Mutta kyllä tuolla väkirikkaimmissa kohdissa oli myös loivemmat kalliorinteet täynnä porukkaa.

----------


## asb

> No on joo melkoista kuntoajoa. Pääryhmä jäänyt tähän mennessä minuutin per 10km.



Jos Laurent Fignonin elämänkerran kuvaus oli todenmukainen, niin tämä on juuri sitä perinteistä EPO:a ja veritankkausta edeltävän aikakauden touria. Etapin alussa ratkotaan kuka päästetään hatkaan ja kun hatka on valmis, niin pääjoukko ottaa lunkisti.

Eikö puhdas pyöräily kiinnostakaan?

----------


## BONK

Brittieurosportilla Sean Kelly heitti, että hänen huippunsa laskussa on yli 120 km/h. Itsellä jännäkakka alkaa tulla jo 60 km/h:ssa  :Hymy:

----------


## Grugi

Komeet on maisemat ja nyt alkaa sitten mukavan reipas pudottelu huipulta alas, on sellasta neulansilmää että.  :Hymy:

----------


## villef

> Brittieurosportilla Sean Kelly heitti, että hänen huippunsa laskussa on yli 120 km/h. Itsellä jännäkakka alkaa tulla jo 60 km/h:ssa



Joo, mutta Kwiatkowski tullu aika lujaa tempossa alamäkeä tempopyörällä eilisen letour.fr-liven mukaan:
The 23-year-old Polish champion raced down the second descent of the time trial at a top speed of 98.7km/h

----------


## Mishka

Hesjedal on HÄRKÄ! 

Asiaan.

Froomen kypsyttäminen on aloitettava jos seuraavalla mäellä. Muuten ei hyvä heilu. Mikäli Saxon miehet uskovat vielä mahdollisuuksiinsa, on iskettävä kaikki peliin tarpeeksi aikaisin.

Go Hesjedal Go.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Oho, minulle uutinen että Selin uskoo Contan syyttömyyteen doping-jupakassa.

----------


## Betonireisi

Mitämitä, vedettiinkö Froomea takaisin pääjoukkoon? Joo, näköjään, takasin ovat. PS ja JP eivät nyt seuraa lähetystä kyllä yhtään, mielenkiintoista tarinointia silti.

----------


## Torres

Rolland joutuu laskemaan nyt yksin. Johto ei kauaa kestä.

----------


## aritam

> Oho, minulle uutinen että Selin uskoo Contan syyttömyyteen doping-jupakassa.



Yhtä yllätävä uutinen oli myös se, että Selinin mielestä Lance Armstrong on kaikkien aikojen kovin Tour de France kuski.

----------


## Jaaba

Minuutti etumatkaa Rollandilla ja vaikutti olevan jo vikan mäen juurella aika väsy. Niinköhän jaksaa?

----------


## YT

'Ghost Rider' oli hieno viritys.

----------


## BONK

Vesiliukumäen lasku oli kyllä huikeaa katsottavaa. Siinäpä ne tämän päivän koskettavimmat hetket olivatkin.

----------


## stoki

Perjantai-illan kevennyksenä Saganin kikkailua Alpe d'Huezilla: https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=6J7rbKn-Jkc

----------


## töpseli

Huezin etapin katsojalukuihin palaten, niin Ranskan sanomalehdessä hehkutettiin, että 1 milj olisi ollut rinteellä porukkaa. Aikas kova veikkaus, mutta paikalla olleena voin vaan sanoa, että paljon enempi kuin kaksi vuotta sitten Huezilla.

Paljon kuminkin......!

----------


## Vandit

Etapin ennakkoasetelma ja profiili oli mäkimaalin puutteesta huolimatta sellainen, että jossain toisessa elämäntilanteessa olisi ehkä houkuttanut ottaa duunista vapaata ja katsoa hela hoito. No, tuli sitten seurattuna netin liveseurannan (ja fillarifoorumin) kautta, ja nähtävästi en menettänyt mitään elämää suurempaa. Selkeästi kokonaistilanteen sijojen 2-5 tiimit luovuttivat voittotaistelun viimeistään torstain jälkeen, ja nyt sitten annetaan lauantain etapin mäkimaalin hoidella sijoitukset Froomen takana.

----------


## RH1

> Huezin etapin katsojalukuihin palaten, niin Ranskan sanomalehdessä hehkutettiin, että 1 milj olisi ollut rinteellä porukkaa. Aikas kova veikkaus, mutta paikalla olleena voin vaan sanoa, että paljon enempi kuin kaksi vuotta sitten Huezilla.
> 
> Paljon kuminkin......!



Huezilla 2004 sanottiin et oli miltsi. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsM09DAiXJU
Ja silloin oli kuitenkin vielä enemmän porukkaa ku nyt. Mut ei se oikeesti ole mahdollista reilun 15km tielle. Ei ne sentään missään ihmispyramidissa seisonu.

----------


## RH1

> Oho, minulle uutinen että Selin uskoo Contan syyttömyyteen doping-jupakassa.



Faktaahan se puhu, ku klembuterol jäämä oli todella pieni... Mutta Selinit oli kyl tänään vauhdissa varsinkin alkumatkasta. Dallapet, villapaidat ja 90 000 sotajoukot. Ne tietää ketkä katso tai kuunteli.

Nii ja ekaa kertaa kuulin lähetyksessä kuinka Selin puhui kunnolla menneistä d-asioista. Hyvä vaan ettei niitä tuoda sen enempää esille. Foorumit ja muut keskustelut kun on niitä täynnä. Aivan kuten tämäkin viesti....

----------


## plr

> Huezilla 2004 sanottiin et oli miltsi.



Olin paikalla katsomassa 2004 ja jo silloin kyllä vahvasti epäitiin tuota miljoonaa. Porukkaa oli kuin pipoa, mutta ei voinut olla lähelläkään miljoonaa. Esimerkiksi katsojien autoja olisi pitänyt olla jossakin parkissa pari-kolme sataa tuhatta. Ei ollut.

----------


## PeeHoo

Miljoona katsojaa on kai samntapainen sanonta kuin Kyllösen F1-jutuissa: -Autot menevät miljoonaa.

Vähän laskentaa: jos matka on 10 km, porukkaa kahden puolen tietä, pitäisiä ihmisiä olla metriä kohti kaksi vierekkäin ja 25 peräkkäin. Ei ollut, mutta monta oli silti.

----------


## Yuggas

> *Faktaahan se puhu*, ku klembuterol jäämä oli todella pieni... Mutta Selinit oli kyl tänään vauhdissa varsinkin alkumatkasta. Dallapet, villapaidat ja 90 000 sotajoukot. Ne tietää ketkä katso tai kuunteli.



No höpö, höpö.





> Nii ja ekaa kertaa kuulin lähetyksessä kuinka Selin puhui kunnolla menneistä d-asioista. Hyvä vaan ettei niitä tuoda sen enempää esille. Foorumit ja muut keskustelut kun on niitä täynnä. Aivan kuten tämäkin viesti....



Olisi todella mukava, jos kukaan viitsisi referoida edes osittain mitä Selin dopingista haasteli. Samoin, ketkä oli Selinin ja Pakkasen mielestä ne kaikkien aikojen kovimmat TDF-kuskit. Tietotekniikka petti jälleen kerran ratkaisevilla hetkillä...   :Irvistys:

----------


## Jake_Kona

Ajetaankos tänään oikeasti kilpaa?

----------


## YT

> Ajetaankos tänään oikeasti kilpaa?



Ihan varmasti kisataan etappivoitosta.

----------


## Vandit

Jaahas, foorumi herännyt taas eloon...

Aivan loistava suoritus Quintanalta  :Hymy:  Froomen ohella se, jolle tästä tourista jäi eniten käteen. Ensi vuonna voi olla kovakin taistelu Froome vs. Quintana jos kunto pysyy näinkin kovana. Toisaalta se edellyttää, että Quintana parantaa aika-ajoaan (nyt tuli siinä perus tasamaan aika-ajossa yli 3 minuuttia takkiin), toisaalta sitä että Quintana tiedostaa tasonsa ja kunnianhimoisesti hakee voittoa. Eilisen etapissa oli esim. tilanne jossa Froome yritti karata lopussa voittoon, Quintana otti vaivattomasti Froomen kiinni, mutta jäi sitten siihen joksikin aikaa Froomen perään ihmettelemään että kehtaisiko sitä voittaa tätä etappia...

----------


## Vandit

> Ajetaankos tänään oikeasti kilpaa?



Minulla ei ole muistikuvaa mistään Champs-Elysees stagesta, jossa olisi ollut pienintäkään saumaa päättyä mihinkään muuhun kuin massakiriin. Periaatteessa jotkut yksittäiset ajajat voivat yrittää karata pääjoukolta, mutta se on kuollut idea jo syntyessään, koska sprintterien tiimit hoitelevat tällaiset tapaukset aika lailla vasemmalla kädellä. Kokonaiskisassa mitään taistelua ei ole, toisaalta siksi että erot on liian isot, toisaalta siksi että se ei niinsanotusti kuulu asiaan viimeisellä stagella. En kylläkään tiedä mikä olisi homman nimi jos viimeisellä etapilla kokonaiskisan kärjessä ero olisi esim. muutama sekunti...

----------


## Googol

> Minulla ei ole muistikuvaa mistään Champs-Elysees stagesta, jossa olisi ollut pienintäkään saumaa päättyä mihinkään muuhun kuin massakiriin.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI4QfcW7qnY

----------


## MV

Vino voitti 2005 loppukilometrien irtiotolla. Bianchi katkaisi pääjoukon loppusuoralla, jolloin Ullrichin ja Armstrongin ero pieneni merkityksettömät 15s.

Periaatteessa loppukierroksilla voisi käydä niin että irtiotto ottaa pääjoukon kiinni, jolloin periaatteessa pääjoukko pitäisi pudottaa kokonaan kisasta. Näin kävi bussille jollain Giron etapilla 2000 luvun alussa. Toisaalta muutama vuosi myöhemmin, samoin Girossa, kiinniotetut vain pysäytettiin mutta saivat jatkaa pienen odottelun jälkeen.

----------


## Asetyylikoliini

> Ajetaankos tänään oikeasti kilpaa?



Mulla on hyvin hämärä ja hutera mielikuva että joskus 80-luvulla (?) olisi viimeisellä etapilla jopa keltainen paita vaihtanut omistajaa. Olisko ollut niin että Laurent Fignon lähti keltaisella paidalla, mutta jostain syystä (haveri?) hävisi kuitenkin kokonaiskilvan Greg Lemondille. Joku saa kernaasti ampua tämän nyt jo lähes unikuvan alas.  :Hymy: 

Edit: Vuosi oli 1989, ja kyseessä oli ITT viimeisenä etappina. Ei siis kovin vertailukelpoinen tämän vuoden tilanteeseen. Muuten muistin näemmä oikein.

----------


## Asetyylikoliini

Turha viesti poistettu tästä kohtaa...

----------


## RH1

Onko kukaan laskenut Sean Kellyn otsaryppyjen määrää?

----------


## Tmh

Illan kevennys:

----------


## Betonireisi

Sanoiko Froome pallilla "this yellow jersey will last every test"? Vaikutti kannanotolta D-spekulaatioihin? Erittäin viihdyttävä tour, tapahtumia riitti joka etapille, tykkäsin kovasti.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Kyllä Germaniasta tulee hyviä sprintereitä!

----------


## vetooo

*21. etappi, 133,5 km*

1. Marcel Kittel (GER / Argos) 3.06.14
2. Andre Greipel (GER / Lotto) + 0.00
3. Mark Cavendish (GBR / OP-QS) + 0.00
4. Peter Sagan (SVK / Cannondale) + 0.00
5. Roberto Ferrari (ITA / Lampre) + 0.00
6. Alexander Kristoff (NOR / Katusha) + 0.00
7. Kevin Reza (FRA / Europcar) + 0.00
8. Yohann Gene (FRA / Europcar) + 0.00
9. Daniele Bennati (ITA / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 0.00
10. Murilo Fischer (BRA / FDJ) + 0.00

*Kokonaiskilpailun lopputulokset (21/21 etappia)*

1. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) 83.56.40
2. Nairo Quintana (COL / Team Sky) + 4.20
3. Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha) + 5.04
4. Alberto Contador (ESP / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 6.27
5. Roman Kreuziger (CZE / Saxo-Tinkoff) + 7.27
6. Bauke Mollema (NED / Belkin) + 11.42
7. Jakob Fuglsang (DEN / Astana) + 12.17
8. Alejandro Valverde (ESP / Movistar) + 15.26
9. Daniel Navarro (ESP / Cofidis) + 15.52
10. Andrew Talansky (USA / Garmin) + 17.39

*Pistekilpailun lopputulokset (21/21 etappia)*

1. Peter Sagan (SVK / Cannondale) 409 p.
2. Mark Cavendish (GBR / OP-QS) 267 p.
3. Andre Greipel (GER / Lotto) 222 p.
4. Marcel Kittel (GER / Argos) 177 p.
5. Alexander Kristoff (NOR / Katusha) 163 p.

*Mäkipistekilpailun lopputulokset (21/21 etappia)*

1. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) 147 p.
2. Chris Froome (GBR / Team Sky) 136 p.
3. Pierre Rolland (FRA / Europcar) 99 p.
4. Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha) 98 p.
5. Christophe Riblon (FRA / AG2R) 98 p.

*Nuorten kilpailun lopputulokset (21/21 etappia)*

1. Nairo Quintana (COL / Movistar) 84.01.00
3. Andrew Talansky (USA / Garmin) + 13.19
3. Michal Kwiatkowski (BEL / OP-QS) + 14.39
4. Romain Bardet (FRA / AG2R) + 22.22
5. Tom Dumoulin (NED / Argos) + 1.30.10

----------


## Hääppönen

Hyvä Tour! Oma suosikki, Sagan, toimi foorumin asiantuntijoiden mukaisesti ja otti omansa. Yhä uskon Saganin mahdollisuuteen isoksi ajajaksi eli keltapaitaan tulevaisuudessa. Kypsyminen/ikä sopivassa tahdissa. Ja viihdearvoltaan Tourin ehdoton ykkönen!  :Hymy:

----------


## .jon

Taas se loppu  :Irvistys: 

Paras viime vuosien toureista, huikeita suorituksia, epäonnistumisia ja yhteishenkeä. Kiitos <3

----------


## Munamankeli

> Illan kevennys:



Hauska idea ja hieno toteutus. Hieman toista kuin "juonpa itseni känniin, juoksen pyöräilijän vieressä tai heilutan lippua sen naaman edessä ja pääsen telkkariin". Tulin hyvälle tuulelle myös tästä ojennuksesta. Jopa Froomella meni hermot 20 etapilla.

----------


## RH1

> Hyvä Tour! Oma suosikki, Sagan, toimi foorumin asiantuntijoiden mukaisesti ja otti omansa. Yhä uskon Saganin mahdollisuuteen isoksi ajajaksi eli keltapaitaan tulevaisuudessa. Kypsyminen/ikä sopivassa tahdissa. Ja viihdearvoltaan Tourin ehdoton ykkönen!



Täysin eri asia onko Sagan valmis uhraamaan menestymisen kevään klassikoissa tms. kisoissa, pudottamaan painoa ja treenaamaan GC-ajajaksi. Itse en usko että Sagan tulisi ikinä tavoittelemaan Grand Tourin voittoa. Jos siis tarkoitit keltapaitaan Pariisissa :Hymy:

----------


## RH1

> Hauska idea ja hieno toteutus. Hieman toista kuin "juonpa itseni känniin, juoksen pyöräilijän vieressä tai heilutan lippua sen naaman edessä ja pääsen telkkariin". Tulin hyvälle tuulelle myös tästä ojennuksesta. Jopa Froomella meni hermot 20 etapilla.




Löytyyhän sieltä Froomen hennoista käsivarsista jotain voimaakin.

----------


## Rickmaple

> Löytyyhän sieltä Froomen hennoista käsivarsista jotain voimaakin.



Tuskin sitä silti kannattais portsariks palkata tai muuttoavuks pyytää.

----------


## kuovipolku

Se ei ole lastenleikkiä kun kirjallisuusihminen muuttaa hissittömän talon viidennestä kerroksesta! Ei tästä väittelemään kannata ruveta, mutta itse ottaisin apumieheksi Froomen ennen esim. Greipelia tai Sagania.

Aiheeseemmin: ennen Tourin alkua kohdistui suuri kiinnostus paljon odotettuun taisteluun vihreästä paidasta Cavendishin ja Saganin välillä. Siinä kävi kuten kävi jo melko aikaisessa vaiheessa. Toinen kaksintaistelu käytiinkin sitten epävirallisemmin maalikirimieskuninkuudesta Cavendish vastaan paras muista ja sehän oli tällä kertaa Kittel.

1. etappi: Kittel 1, Cavendish kasassa

5. etappi: Cavendish 1, Kittel kasassa

6. etappi: Kittel 3, Cavendish 4 (Greipel 1, Sagan 2)

10. etappi: Kittel 1, Cavendish häiritty

12. etappi: Kittel 1, Cavendish 2

13. etappi: Cavendish 1, Kittel jäänyt sivarissa väärään ryhmään

21. etappi: Kittel 1, Cavendish 2


Voitot: Kittel 4, Cavendish 2, (muut 1)
Keskinäiset kohtaamiset: Kittel 3, Cavendish 0 (jompikumpi poissa 4)

----------


## RH1

> Tuskin sitä silti kannattais portsariks palkata tai muuttoavuks pyytää.



Portsarihommat se vois hoitaa tyyneydellä ja kyllä mäkin sen muuttoavuks ottaisin varsinki kerrostaloon. Jaksaan varmaan aika hyvin kivuta portaita, mut joku muu sais hoitaa pesukoneen. :Cool:

----------


## ghc

> Sanoiko Froome pallilla "this yellow jersey will last every test"? Vaikutti kannanotolta D-spekulaatioihin? Erittäin viihdyttävä tour, tapahtumia riitti joka etapille, tykkäsin kovasti.



Froome sanoi tarkemmin "This is one yellow jersey that will stand the test of time". Mielestäni oli myös kannanotto D-kyselyihin, vaikka samalla siinä on toinen merkitys, kielikuva, tämän TdF-voiton arvosta muiden joukossa. Tyyliin "tämä (nimenomainen) keltainen paita ei unohdu ajan kuluessa". 

Ylipäätään - olipa viihdyttävä Ranskan kierros. Minulle muutamaan vuoteen selvästi kiinnostavin ja tapahtumarikkain. Etapin 20 viisi parasta olivat mielestäni koko kisan parhaat. Valverde jäi tylysti yhden rengasrikon takia ja Porte olisi muissa olosuhteissa saattanut päästä tuloslistan kärkipäähän. Mutta ei Froomella kunnon haastajaa ollut. Vanhoista staroista Contadorilla ei kulkenut ja valitettavasti Evansilla taitaa jo ikä painaa. Mutta kun nämä suht uudet nimet tuovat näin hienoa katsottavaa, niin ei siinä mitään, ketjunpyöritys pysyy edelleen kiinnostavana.

----------


## leecher

Maallikkona olisi helppo veikata Richie Portea ensi kaudella taistelemaan voitosta, jos saa kapun paikan hyvästä teamista

----------


## VesaP

> Maallikkona olisi helppo veikata Richie Portea ensi kaudella taistelemaan voitosta, jos saa kapun paikan hyvästä teamista



Hyvät apumiehet monesti ei sitten pärjääkään omin voimin vaikka saisivatkin mahdollisuuden. Mieleen tulee esim tämä Contadorin entinen mäkiluutnantti Navarro. Jyskytti menemään kuin raivo härkä aikaisempina vuosina mäkiä ylös aina viimeiselle kilsalle asti kunne Clenta vasta iski. Nyt kun olisi about vapaat kädet isoissa mäissä toisessa tallissa, niin ei kulje, ei kulje... Toki tämä ei tarkoita etteikö Richie voisi olla eri maata ja korjaisi potin. Mutta Froomea tulee olemaan vaikea löydä kyllä, tulevinakin vuosina! Jos ei jopa mahdotonta!

Ja oli aivan eläimelliset palkintojenjaot eilen. Kyllä ranskalaiset osaa! Ainut että Juurosportti yritti pilata tunnelmaa tunkemalla väkisin haastatteluja kesken palkintojenjaon. Olisivat antaneet kuvan olla pallilla ja antaneet shown viedä vain mennessään! Maailmanhistorian hienoin palkintojenjako-ohjelma!  :Hymy: 

Edit: Hitto, ei ainakaan vielä näytä olevan letourin sivuilla palkintojenjakoa videona, jotta olisi voinut elää uudelleen ko hetken hd-laatuisena ilman (loistavaa) Selinien höpöttelyä ja Eurosportin tyhmiä haastatteluita?

----------


## RH1

> Hyvät apumiehet monesti ei sitten pärjääkään omin voimin vaikka saisivatkin mahdollisuuden. Mieleen tulee esim tämä Contadorin entinen mäkiluutnantti Navarro. Jyskytti menemään kuin raivo härkä aikaisempina vuosina mäkiä ylös aina viimeiselle kilsalle asti kunne Clenta vasta iski. Nyt kun olisi about vapaat kädet isoissa mäissä toisessa tallissa, niin ei kulje, ei kulje... Toki tämä ei tarkoita etteikö Richie voisi olla eri maata ja korjaisi potin. Mutta Froomea tulee olemaan vaikea löydä kyllä, tulevinakin vuosina! Jos ei jopa mahdotonta!
> 
> Ja oli aivan eläimelliset palkintojenjaot eilen. Kyllä ranskalaiset osaa! Ainut että Juurosportti yritti pilata tunnelmaa tunkemalla väkisin haastatteluja kesken palkintojenjaon. Olisivat antaneet kuvan olla pallilla ja antaneet shown viedä vain mennessään! Maailmanhistorian hienoin palkintojenjako-ohjelma! 
> 
> Edit: Hitto, ei ainakaan vielä näytä olevan letourin sivuilla palkintojenjakoa videona, jotta olisi voinut elää uudelleen ko hetken hd-laatuisena ilman (loistavaa) Selinien höpöttelyä ja Eurosportin tyhmiä haastatteluita?



Komppaan tätä, sillä ei nopeasti tule mieleen super domestiqueta, joista ois kasvanut voittaja kun saa ajaa itselleen. Froomea ja Andya en ihan suoraan tähän laske, sillä he saivat ajaa menestyksekkäästi myös itselleen ennen kuin toimivat Tourissa apuajajina. Froome Vueltassa 2011 ja Andy Giro 2007. Myöskää Herasta ja Flandisia ei lasketa mukaan.

Sen sijaan esim. Kreuziger onnistui tässä Tourissa paremmin kuin missään gt:ssa ikinä, vaikka oli kapteenin virasta alennettu apuajajaksi. Toiset ei vaan kestä paineita. Apuajajalle myös sallitaan useampikin huonompi päivä.

----------


## kukavaa

oli hyvä tour. 
päällimäisinä mielessä on froomen ylivoimaisuus ja buuaillu, quintan kova meno, saganin hyvä meno ja ylivoimaisuus omassa kisassaan, kusen heitto markun päälle, hesjedalin uunolasit ja ainoina pettymyksinä karlttoni €sportilla (oisin halunnu harmoonin) ja kahden varmaankin parhaan etapin missaus. 
no ei se kusi eikä buuaus-hommat nyt mitään kliimakseja olleet nekään.

----------


## VesaP

> hesjedalin uunolasit



Oliko tuolla joku syvällisempi tarkoitus kuin vain eroittua sponsorin hyväksi joukosta? Oli niin dorkat lasit eivätkä sopineet ollenkaan kokonaisuuteen ja varmasti paskatkin vielä käyttötarkoitukseensa, joten sen on pitänyt saada paljon rahaa, että on moista kuraa pitänyt ajolaisena.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Luojalle kiitos Tourin ainoasta valonpilkahduksesta ja mielenkiinnon aiheesta Nairosta. Ilman Nairoa ei ehkä olisi jaksanut seurata tuonkaan vertaa kuin nyt.

----------


## Jani73

Hesjedal kehuu lasejaan.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Cudhn1e...%3DCudhn1ed0dc

----------


## MV

> Komppaan tätä, sillä ei nopeasti tule mieleen super domestiqueta, joista ois kasvanut voittaja kun saa ajaa itselleen.



Indurain (Delgado). LeMond (Hinault). Bettini (Bartoli).

----------


## fiber

Emma, Marianne ja muut huippunaiskuskit mukaan Tour de Franceen omassa sarjassaan. Allekirjoita heidän vetoomuksensa, jos olet samaa mieltä.

----------


## OJ

Jos ei oteta logistisia haasteita huomioon, niin ei naisten tourille taida olla mitään estettä. En ole ihan varma, että onko tasa-arvon tavoittelussa tarkoituksena kerätä sponssirahaa naisille saman verran kuin miehille vai tasata nykyiset sponssirahat miesten ja naisten kesken. Onko ongelmana se, että naisten pyöräily pidetään piilossa vaikka faneja sekä sponsseja kiinnostaisi, vai onko ongelmana se, että miesten pyöräily kiinnostaa faneja sekä sponsseja enemmän, eikä naisten pyöräilylle riitä huomiota? 

Atlantin tällä puolella tasa-arvo on usein hoidettu niin, että miesten potista on lohkaistu naisille palkintorahaa. Lisäksi palkintoja on annettu esim. kymmenelle parhaalle sekä naisissa että miehissä ja tämän johdosta joissain kisoissa kaikki maaliin asti ajaneet naiset pääsevät palkintorahoille. Viimeksi viikko sitten tästä oli porua kun naisten sarjassa oli kaksi osnottajaa ja vain voittaja palkittiin ja miesten puolella kolmen kärki sai jotain palkinnoksi.

----------


## nilkkapaineet

> Emma, Marianne ja muut huippunaiskuskit mukaan Tour de Franceen omassa sarjassaan. Allekirjoita heidän vetoomuksensa, jos olet samaa mieltä.



Ei liene se BB-Marianne..? Puheet oli ainakin kovat; ajoikohan koskaan mitään.

----------


## Joenranta

Luin Tyler Hamiltonin ja Daniel Coylen kirjan "Voittoja javalheita", puistattavaa. Täytyy sanoa, että dopingkästitellyn Lance Amstrongin ja Froomen ajoissa oli jotain saa eli jättää raskaissa mäkiosuuksissa pahimmat kilpailijat ikäänkuin seisomaan. Aika näyttää, miten Froomen käy.

----------


## fiber

> Ei liene se BB-Marianne..? Puheet oli ainakin kovat; ajoikohan koskaan mitään.



Et tainnut tsekata linkkiä  :Hymy:  

Vetoomuksen ovat laatineet 
Emma Pooley, GBR Olympian & World Champion Cyclist 
Kathryn Bertine, SKN National Champion Cyclist and Filmmaker 
Marianne Vos, NED World and Olympic Champion Cyclist
Chrissie Wellington, GBR World Ironman Triathlon Champion

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Ei tässä mitään adresseja tarvita Giro di Donna on jo olemassa. Fanittakaa nyt sitä ihan vapaasti.
Tosiasia on se että siitä ei oikeesti kukaan ole kiinnostunut.

En tiedä yhtään nisäkäslajia joissa naarat taistelisivat uroksesta. Se on aina toistepäin.
Ei siihen auta edes *lysenkolainen* biologia.

Testosteronilla eli kiveshormoonilla on vaikutuksia kuten kilpailuvietti, seksuaalivietti, rohkeus, lihasten ja luuston kasvu jne. Kaikkein tehokkain tapa lisätä naisten suorituskykyä olisi asentaa heille kivekset, jotka tuottaisivat sitä testosteronia. Jotain sellaista tehtiin muinaisessa Itä-Saksassa aika hyvällä menestyksella mutta* tietyin sivuvaikutuksin*.

Tasa-arvon kaapuun puettu sukupuolitotalitärismi ei houkuta. Lysenko pysyköön haudassaan!

----------


## Mosh

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/yleisurhei...585183296.html

Ei nyt varsinaisesti liity suoraan aiheeseen, mutta mielenkiintoinen vertailu!

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Heh, Boltin ei tarttekaan juosta pohjille ensin maratonia päästäkseen sprinttaamaan viimeiset sata metriä  :Leveä hymy: 
Mielenkiintoinen vertailu joka tapauksessa.


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Mattia

OT jatkuu. Lontoon kisojen aikaan näin jostain pätkän, kun Sir Hoy treenasi. Poika pisteli tauluun palan matkaa 3tta tuhatta wattia mittariin.

----------


## petri ok

> Aiheeseemmin: ennen Tourin alkua kohdistui suuri kiinnostus paljon odotettuun taisteluun vihreästä paidasta Cavendishin ja Saganin välillä. Siinä kävi kuten kävi jo melko aikaisessa vaiheessa. Toinen kaksintaistelu käytiinkin sitten epävirallisemmin maalikirimieskuninkuudesta Cavendish vastaan paras muista ja sehän oli tällä kertaa Kittel.
> 
> 1. etappi: Kittel 1, Cavendish kasassa
> 
> 5. etappi: Cavendish 1, Kittel kasassa
> 
> 6. etappi: Kittel 3, Cavendish 4 (Greipel 1, Sagan 2)
> 
> 10. etappi: Kittel 1, Cavendish häiritty
> ...



Kieltämättä tämÄn vuoden Tourin paras kirimies oli Kittel. Toisaalta nyt näkyi aika hulppeesti kirijunan merkitys kirimiehelle. Kolme kirijunaa tappeli paremmuudesta ja Argosilla oli kiistämättä paras. Cavendish kaipaa Renshawta aisaparikseen ja ehkä ensi vuonna se taas on todellisuutta.

Kirit ovat joukkuepeliä, ilman kavereita niissä on vaikea pärjätä, mitenkään Kitteliä aliarvioimatta, ihan samanlailla HTC-aikoina kirijuna takasi Cavendishin voitot.

----------


## Mosh

> Kieltämättä tämÄn vuoden Tourin paras kirimies oli Kittel. Toisaalta nyt näkyi aika hulppeesti kirijunan merkitys kirimiehelle. Kolme kirijunaa tappeli paremmuudesta ja Argosilla oli kiistämättä paras. Cavendish kaipaa Renshawta aisaparikseen ja ehkä ensi vuonna se taas on todellisuutta.
> 
> Kirit ovat joukkuepeliä, ilman kavereita niissä on vaikea pärjätä, mitenkään Kitteliä aliarvioimatta, ihan samanlailla HTC-aikoina kirijuna takasi Cavendishin voitot.




LTB:llä hyvä kirijuna, mutta tänä vuonna osui harmillisen paljon epäonnea loukkaantumisten ja kaatumisten muodossa  :Irvistys:  Greipelin saldo jäi siten vähän laihemmaksi kuin alunperin olisi ollut lupa odottaa.

----------


## VesaP

Vetooo hei, perustas nyt äkkiä TdF 2014 ketju ja varaa sieltä ekat osiot ittelles, niin me muut päästään spekuloimaan ihan kohta alkavaa turneeta. Olisin jeesustellut jo että Wiggins ei sopinut Skyn joukkueeseen 2014 vuodelle vaikka äijä ollut megatikissä taas vuoden hiljaiselon jälkeen!

----------

